# NHL: Free Agency, Trade, Injury, and Rookie News!



## Knightfall (Aug 6, 2005)

Okay, the NHL Free Agency Market has been ongoing for 5 days now. There have been some huge moves already but there are tons of free agents out there both restricted and unrestricted. Below is a summary for all the free agent moves (plus trades, re-signings, & rookie deals) since Monday, listed by conference and team. - KF72

*Eastern Conference*

*Atlanta Thrashers*
Bobby Holik ($4.25 M)
Ramzi Abid ($450,000)

*Boston Bruins*
Glen Murray ($4.15 M)
Brian Leetch ($4 M)
Dave Scatchard ($2.1 M)
Brad Isbister ($1.102 M)
Shawn McEachern ($1 M)
Alexei Zhamnov (Undisclosed)
Mark Stuart (Undisclosed)

*Buffalo Sabres*
Teppo Numminen ($2 M)
Taylor Pyatt ($989,720)

*Carolina Hurricanes*
Cory Stillman ($1.75 M)
Mike Commodore ($450,000)
Derrik Walser (Undisclosed)
Oleg Tverdovsky (Undisclosed)

*Florida Panthers*
Joe Nieuwendyk ($2.25 M)
Gary Roberts ($2.25 M)
Martin Gelinas ($925,000)
Joel Kwiatkowski ($450,000)

*Montreal Canadiens*
Alexei Kovalev ($4.5 M)
Mathieu Dandenault ($1.7 M)
Francis Bouillon ($600,000)
Peter Vandermeer (Undisclosed)

*New Jersey Devils*
Brian Rafalski ($4.2 M)
Vladimir Malakhov ($3.6 M)
Dan McGillis ($1.1 M)

*New York Islanders*
Miroslav Satan ($4.015 M)
Alexei Zhitnik ($3.5 M)
Brent Sopel (Undisclosed)
Mike York (Undisclosed)

*New York Rangers*
Martin Straka ($3 M)
Marek Malik ($2.5 M)
Ville Nieminen ($700,000)
Hugh Jessiman  (Undisclosed)
Al Montoya (Undisclosed)
Henrik Lundqvist (Undisclosed)
Martin Rucinsky (Undisclosed)
Jason Ward (Undisclosed)

*Ottawa Senators*
Denis Hamel (Undisclosed)

*Philadelphia Flyers*
Peter Forsberg ($5.75 M)
Mike Rathje ($3.5 M)
Derian Hatcher ($3.5 M)
Chris Therien ($500,000)
Jon Sim ($450,000)
Jeff Carter (Undisclosed)
Mike Richards (Undisclosed)

*Pittsburgh Penguins* *
Sergei Gonchar (43.5 M)
Andre Roy ($1 M)
* No contract listing for you know who yet.

*Tampa Bay Lightning*
Nothing

*Toronto Maple Leafs*
Jason Allison ($1.5 M)
Jeff O'Neill ($1.5 M)
Tie Domi ($1.25 M)

*Washington Capitals*
Chris Clark (Undisclosed)
Alexander Ovechkin (Undisclosed)

Western Conference coming up in next post...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 6, 2005)

*Western Conference*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim*
Scott Niedermayer ($6.75 M)
Rob Niedermayer ($2 M)

*Calgary Flames*
Jarome Iginla ($7 M)
Daymond Langkow ($2.442 M)
Tony Amonte ($1.85 M)
Jordan Leopold ($1.14 M)
Darren McCarty ($800,000)

*Chicago Blackhawks*
Nikolai Khabibulin ($6.75 M)
Adrian Aucoin ($4 M)
Martin Lapointe ($2.4 M)
Jaroslav Spacek ($2.25 M)
Jim Dowd ($525,000)
Brent Seabrook (Undisclosed)

*Colorado Avalanche*
Alex Tanguay ($3.23 M)
Pierre Turgeon ($2,533,333)
Patrice Brisebois ($1.5 M)
Kurt Sauer ($718,200)
Brad May ($650,000)

*Columbus Blue Jackets*
Adam Foote ($4.6 M)
Bryan Berard ($2 M)
Martin Prusek ($625,000)
Francois Beauchemin (Undisclosed)

*Dallas Stars*
Mike Modano ($4.5 M)
Martin Skoula (1.525 M)
Stephane Robidas ($550,000)
Shawn Belle (Undisclosed)
Johan Hedberg (Undisclosed)

*Detroit Red Wings*
Mathieu Schneider (3.3 M)
Steve Yzerman ($1.25 M)
Chris Chelios (Undisclosed)
Johan Franzen (Undisclosed)

*Edmonton Oilers*
Chris Pronger ($6.25 M)
Michael Peca ($3.99 M)
Igor Ulanov ($900,000)
Jussi Markkanen ($850,000)

*Los Angeles Kings*
Pavol Demitra ($4.5 M)
Jeremy Roenick ($4.95 M)
Luc Robitaille ($1 M)
Tom Kostopoulos ($525,000)
Jason LaBarbera (Undisclosed)

*Minnestoa Wild*
Manny Fernandez ($1.672 M)
Andrei Nazarov ($625,000)
Scott Ferguson ($450,000)
Patrick O'Sullivan (Undisclosed)
Kurtis Foster (Undisclosed)

*Nashville Predators*
Paul Kariya ($4.5 M)
Danny Markov ($2.356 M)
Mark Eaton ($700,000)
Sheldon Brookbank (Undisclosed)

*Phoenix Coyotes*
Brian Boucher ($900,000)
Brad Ference ($660,000)

*San Jose Sharks*
Nothing

*St. Louis Blues*
Aaron Downey ($450,000)
Trent Whitfield ($450,000)
Eric Brewer (Undisclosed)
Jeff Woywitka (Undisclosed)
Doug Lynch (Undisclosed)

*Vancouver Canucks*
Markus Naslund ($6 M)
Brendan Morrison ($3.2 M)

Whew!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 6, 2005)

*Best Unrestricted Free Agents still up for grab!*

IMO!  

Tommy Albelin (Devils)
Dave Andreychuk (Lightning)
Donald Audette (Panthers)
Bates Battaglia (Capitals)
Drake Berehowsky (Maple Leafs)
Peter Bondra (Senators)
Andrew Brunette (Wild)
Pavel Bure (Rangers)
Valeri Bure (Stars)
Sean Burke (Flyers)
Anson Carter (Kings)
Andrew Cassels (Blue Jackets)
Roman Cechmanek (Kings)
Shayne Corson (Stars)
Marius Czerkawski (Islanders)
Byron Dafoe (Thrashers)
Vincent Damphousse (Avalanche)
Adam Deadmarsh (Kings)
Mike Eastwood (Penguins)
Ron Francis (Maple Leafs)
Chris Gratton (Avalanche)
Jeff Hackett (Flyers)
Roman Hamrlik (Islanders)
Jan Hrdina (Devils)
Arturs Irbe (Blue Jackets)
Andreas Johansson (Predators)
Curtis Joseph (Red Wings)
Mike Keane (Canucks)
Trevor Kidd (Maple Leafs)
Igor Korolev (Blackhawks)
John LeClair (Flyers)
Mario Lemieux (Pens, like he's going to go anywhere else)
Eric Lindros (Rangers)
Dave Lowry (Calgary)
Al MacInnis (Blues)
Bryan Marchment (Maple Leafs)
Mark Messier (Rangers)
Alexander Mogilny (Maple Leafs)
Tyler Moss (Oilers)
Boris Mironov (Rangers)
Rem Murray (Predators)
Chris Osgood (Blues)
Zigmund Palffy (Kings)
Yanic Perreault (Canadiens)
Felix Potvin (Bruins)
Cliff Ronning (Islanders)
Brian Savage (Coyotes)
Teemu Selanne (Avalanche)
Steve Shields (Panthers)
Todd Simpson (Senators)
Jiri Slegr (Bruins)
Scott Stevens (Devils)
Josef Stumpel (Kings)
Steve Thomas (Red Wings)
Ron Tugnutt (Stars)
Shaun Van Allen (Senators)
Ray Whitney (Red Wings)
Glen Wesley (Hurricanes)


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

You missed the years on these deals.  6 mil over 1 year, to 6 mil over 4 years.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 6, 2005)

I want Vancouver to sign Roman Hamrlik for say 1.5-2 mil

ANson Carter is another player I'd like to see here (or back in Edmonton where he really came into his own)


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

I must say, I am impressed with the Blackhawk's signings so far.  Too bad I'll hardly ever have a chance to see them actualy play.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 6, 2005)

> I must say, I am impressed with the Blackhawk's signings so far.




The Blackhawks are trying very hard to improve their team, and they have succeeded.  It's just too bad the top flight players, with the exception of Khabibulin, have avoided the team like the plague.  Forsberg was offered more money by the Hawks, then Philly offered, but he politely declined.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2005)

I like how one person called this a "Real life fantasy draft!!"


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 6, 2005)

Finally! The Borg has come BACK to Philly! Too bad it's been AFTER his best years are mostly behind him.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Aug 6, 2005)

Palffy's a real @ss for not re-signing with the Kings. No, I'm not bitter!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You missed the years on these deals.  6 mil over 1 year, to 6 mil over 4 years.




I wasn't concerned about listing the number of years for these deals. The money listed is a player's salary for the 2005-06 season.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2005)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Palffy's a real @ss for not re-signing with the Kings. No, I'm not bitter!




Yes, just saw the news on that one. Here are Saturday, August 6th's NHL transactions, so far.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Ziggy Palffy_.

*Nashville Predators* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Scott Nichol_.

*Colorado Avalanche* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Milan Hejduk_. Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Andrew Brunette_.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Ray Whitney_.

_Palffy's_ deal is a three-year contract worth $13.5 million US, while _Hejduk's_ is a five-year contract worth $19.5 million US. There is also a report, by ESPN, that the Blue Jacket's have signed _Rick Nash_ to a five-year contract worth $27 million US.

Later,

KF72


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 7, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> ...There is also a report, by ESPN, that the Blue Jacket's have signed Rick Nash to a five-year contract worth $27 million US....




Brilliant piece of negotiation, they got him _cheap_...that guy is going to be one of the titans of the league.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 7, 2005)

Pallfy?

Looks like Pittsburgh is trying to actually build something.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 7, 2005)

> Looks like Pittsburgh is trying to actually build something.




Even better for when they pack it in and move to Winnipeg   



> Brilliant piece of negotiation, they got him cheap...that guy is going to be one of the titans of the league.




Agreed


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Even better for when they pack it in and move to Winnipeg




Actually, if the Penguins don't get a new arena built for them in Pittsburgh then the rumor is they might move to Las Vegas.

KF72


----------



## devilbat (Aug 7, 2005)

> Actually, if the Penguins don't get a new arena built for them in Pittsburgh then the rumor is they might move to Las Vegas.




Yeah, there's a good idea.  Move a team to the hockey hotbed of Nevada.  Hopefully the NHL has learned it's lesson with idiotic re-locations and expansion.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 8, 2005)

Doubt it.


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's a good idea.  Move a team to the hockey hotbed of Nevada.  Hopefully the NHL has learned it's lesson with idiotic re-locations and expansion.



Actualy, Vegas would be good for some franchise.  Lots of money in the town, lots of tourism, so if they can build a stadium by the strip, you can get a lot of casual fans.

And besides, even if no one will admit it, gambling helps fuel pro sports.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Aug 8, 2005)

NOOOO!!! - I can't believe that the Blues let Darth Vader go (Team Captain Chris Pronger), although with the freed salary, they should be able to re-sign Al MacInnis (if he doesn't retire) and Chris Osgood without blowing the bank. Here's hoping...

As for aquisitions, it appears that this is going to be a build year, a lot of younger blood coming in and a change in overeall type of player, although they now have the NHL and AHL penalty leaders, look for lots of blood on the ice.  

I hope they can pick up Andreychuk and the Bure brothers (yes both of them) but with their purchases so far, it looks like they are going for one year to bring the youngsters up on their game and then go with the future stars of the NHL (all of which have been locked into multi-year contracts)


----------



## Welverin (Aug 8, 2005)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I hope they can pick up Andreychuk >snip<




Didn't he retire?


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Didn't he retire?



Several times 

I'm sure this year will be odd.  We'll see if a new style emerges, and who's actualy going to be usefull in that style, and if the year off hurt anyone.  Can't put too much stock in anything this year, though the older guys may be in better shape with the year off of to recover.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 9, 2005)

> I hope they can pick up Andreychuk and the Bure brothers (yes both of them)




I thought Pavel was done.



> Actualy, Vegas would be good for some franchise. Lots of money in the town, lots of tourism, so if they can build a stadium by the strip, you can get a lot of casual fans




Sure, maybe it would work for Baseball or Basketball, but hockey would'nt be supported there.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 9, 2005)

*Today's Transactions in the NHL (Mon., Aug. 8th)*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Jason Marshall_.

*Atlanta Thrashers* - Signed unrestricted free agent forwards _Scott Barney_, _Eric Boulton_ and _Ramzi Abid_.

*Buffalo Sabres* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Mike Grier_.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Matt Cullen_.

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Rick Nash_. (The news broke yesterday, but today it is official.)

*Detroit Red Wings* - Signed unrestricted free agent goaltender _Chris Osgood_.

*Los Angeles Kings* - Agreed to terms with centre _Eric Belanger_ on a one-year contract.

*Minnesota Wild* - Signed goaltender _Miroslav Kopriva_ to a rookie contract.

*Montreal Canadiens* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Pierre Dagenais_.

*San Jose Sharks* - Re-signed restricted free agent defencemen _Rob Davison_ and _Jim Fahey_.

*Washington Capitals* - Signed unrestricted free agent forwards _Miroslav Zalesak_ and _Ben Clymer_.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Richard Park_.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 9, 2005)

*However, the Big News of the Day is...*

*Copied over from www.tsn.ca*

*Bertuzzi reinstated for start of season*

*Canadian Press*

_8/8/2005 8:12:24 PM_

*The NHL has reinstated Todd Bertuzzi, saying the Vancouver Canuck forward has suffered enough for his sucker punch on Steve Moore, a decision Moore finds disappointing.*

In announcing his decision Monday, commissioner Gary Bettman said Bertuzzi is ''immediately eligible'' to begin playing hockey.

In a 4,500-word ruling, Bettman said he believes Bertuzzi ''is genuinely remorseful and apologetic for his actions . . . and the consequences that have flowed from such actions.''

But Tim Danson, the lawyer representing Moore, said the former Colorado Avalanche player still doesn't know if he will ever be able to play hockey again.

"He is quite disappointed, given he is unable to resume his NHL career and may never resume his NHL career,'' Danson said in an interview.

''It's disappointing to him that Mr. Bertuzzi is able to resume his career at this particular time. Steve has an uncertain future. He's got health challenges to deal with.

''While he maintains a very positive attitude . . . at this point he really is in the hands of doctors who will have to make the determination whether or not he will be able to play again.''

Danson also denied published reports in a Toronto newspaper that a doctor has given medical clearance for Moore to play hockey again.

Bertuzzi was given an indefinite suspension for his March 8, 2004, sucker punch which resulted in Moore suffering a broken neck, cuts and a concussion.

Bettman said the 17 months Bertuzzi has been unable to play hockey cost him both financially and emotionally.

''After listening to Mr. Bertuzzi and his wife Julie Bertuzzi, I have no doubt that this period of indefinite suspension has been mark by uncertainty, anxiety, stress and emotional pain for the Bertuzzi family,'' he said.

But he warned Bertuzzi that he was ''on probation'' for the 2005-06 season.

''Mr. Bertuzzi is on notice that he will be held strictly accountable to a higher standard than other NHL players for his on-ice conduct during the 2005-06 season,'' he said.

Bertuzzi was suspended for the remaining 13 regular-season games of the 2003-04 season and the playoffs, which lasted only seven games for Vancouver after the Canucks lost to Calgary in the first round.

Bertuzzi's suspension also cost him a chance for play for Canada in the September 2004 World Cup of Hockey and the May 2005 IIHF world hockey championship. The IIHF respected the NHL's suspension and wouldn't let him play in Europe during the lockout.

The suspension cost Bertuzzi $501,926.39 US in salary. Bettman said Bertuzzi told him he had also lost another $350,000 in endorsements.

Hockey Canada has already sent a request to the Canucks that Bertuzzi be available for a Team Canada Olympic training camp next week in Vancouver and Kelowna.

''I'm glad the NHL has finally stepped in and put him back in the game and reinstated him,'' Wayne Gretzky, Team Canada's executive director, told TSN in an interview. ''Nobody condones what Todd did. I'm sure he'd be the first one to tell you it was a mistake.

''But you know it's time to move forward. We will invite him to our training camp. He's an elite player and I expect him to have a great year and be part of Team Canada come February in Italy.''

Canuck GM Dave Nonis said he spoke briefly with Bertuzzi.

''He was in good spirits and was very relieved,'' Nonis said.

''It's a decision he hoped he would receive and I think he's going to have a very good rest of the week.''

In December in Vancouver, Bertuzzi pleaded guilty to assault causing bodily harm and received a conditional discharge. He was sentenced to a year's probation and 80 hours of community service.

Part of that probation was that Bertuzzi not play hockey or engage ''in any other sporting activity involving Mr. Moore as a participant.''

''Subject to the continuing terms of the conditional discharge in Mr. Bertuzzi's criminal case and the `probationary period' which this decision imposes, Mr. Bertuzzi is immediately eligible for reinstatement for play in the NHL,'' Bettman said.

Asked about Moore's health, Danson said Moore has improved to the point where he is attempting to train.

''He's trying to get back to where he was,'' Danson said Monday prior to the announcement. ''There's challenges, He's moving along.''

''He is determined to make a full recovery and resume his NHL career,'' Danson added. ''However he has suffered very serious injuries and a serious head injury. He has to defer to the experts with respect to where he goes from here. Even if you make a full recovery by appearances, concussion injuries are a different kind of injury.''

Moore has filed a civil suit in Denver naming Bertuzzi, former Canucks forward Brad May, Canucks coach Marc Crawford, former GM Brian Burke and Orca Bay Sports and Entertainment, which owns the team.

Bettman's decision was released the same day that Gretzky announced he was taking over as coach of the Phoenix Coyotes.

The commissioner said he believed Bertuzzi ''has paid a very significant price for his conduct on March 8, 2004.''          

''I anticipate that there will be those who will say that Mr. Bertuzzi's 17-month suspension is inadequate, and not proportionate to suspensions imposed on other players for conduct that may be considered `less severe' than Mr. Bertuzzi's actions because of the work stoppage that wiped out the entire 2004-05 NHL season,'' said Bettman. ''I disagree.

''In light of the unusual circumstances surrounding the 2004-05 season, it is appropriate to consider not only the significant impact the suspension has had on Mr. Bertuzzi's NHL career, but also the impact that the league's suspension has had on Mr. Bertuzzi's ability to play professional hockey anywhere during this time, as well as the financial, criminal, civil and emotional consequences he has endured as a result of his conduct on March 8, 2004.''

Danson, meanwhile, said prior to the league announcement that Moore had undergone a comprehensive medical evaluation at the Cleveland Clinic in June. A follow-up examine is being conducted this week.

The results of that examination won't be known until at least the end of the month.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 9, 2005)

Okay, that was weird. I posted twice here and both messages disappeared into vaporware.

Wait... now it's there. (sigh) Never mind! - KF72


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow. I can't believe Bettman had the BALLS to do that. I mean that's just FUBAR. I can't blame Moore for feeling disgusted and betrayed, but I'm glad he's focusing more on his recovery than this. Still this is so wrong.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok, here's where I should really think twice about posting my thoughts on the Steve Moore / Todd Bertuzzi *incident*.........


I just don't know if I should.......


What would Teflon Billy do?


Ok, here it goes.  

Todd Bertuzzi has paid far too high a price for the weak neck of Steve Moore! (How's that for a start?)

First off, let me say that I am not a huge supporter of the Cunucks.  I am a fan of the game, and if i had to choose one team I root for more then the others, I would have to say I'm a Lightning fan.  Since they joined the league.  I own a eight year old Lightning baseball cap, and I am not a bandwagon jumper.

Anyway, IMO Steve Moore is the classic example of why Ivy league, wanna be lawyers do not belong in the NHL. 

Moore cheap shotted Markus Naslund in an earlier game.  You can argue the point all you like, but when you leave your feet to make contact with another player, and you lead with your elbow, you are attempting to injure.  In return, Todd Bertuzzi tried to intigate Moore into a fight the next time the two teams played, as did Brad May, as did other Cunucks.  Moore, by the way, declined to fight all commers, with the exception of Matt Cooke.  Who just happens to be the smallest Cunuck on the roster.  

What Bertuzzi did is unfortunate, but it is certainly not the first time someone has been hit/punched from behind.  Moore knew he was there, Moore knew it was coming, and Moore was scared sh**less, and shouldn't even have been on the ice with the big boys.  Hit's like that happen all the time.  It's just that most of the time it involves two players of equal fortitude.

So then there is the incident.  Moore goes down, the players pile on.  Unfortunate.  Moore then is diagnosed with a  cracked vertebrae, unfortunate.  But was it the punch that caused it?  Was it the pile on?  Had Moore been rattled previously by clean hits?  Absolutely.  Could he have had an exisiting condition?  Perhaps.

Let's fast forward a few weeks.  Poor Steve Moore is shown on TV, at a game wearing a neck brace, laughing with teammates, and tipping back his head to enjoy a refreshing bottled water.  Then Moore whines about not being able to whine to the judge in person at a hearing.  Then Moore releases a statement saying he doesn't ever want to be on the same ice as Bertuzzi, and he has no interest in hearing Bertuzzi's apology.  A real professional statement there.  All this time, we hear nothing about Moore's  neck condition. 

Just recently, reports have leaked that Moore has been cleared to play again. The Avalanche, who must support this kid, right?  Nope, they go out and sign Brad May, one of the biggest Bertuzzi defenders out there, and a key player in the events that surrounded the *incident*.  For those that follow the game closely, like myself, have heard rumors that many of the Avalanche didn't really support Moore, and that some privately thought that his actions were self serving.

So I think Bertuzzi did his time, and Bettman did the right thing bringing him back.  Steve Moore will continue to verbalize the "poor me's", and he will say that even though he has been cleared by several doctors, he still just "doesn't feel healthy", and that will explain away the fact that nobody in the league will touch this guy.   Bertuzzi on the other hand, will be playing for the mighty Team Canada at the next Olympics, I hope.

Let the flames begin.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 9, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Let the flames begin.




No flames here. I agree with you 100%.

I will add that the week previous to "the Incident" Moore pulled the exact saem "skate up and cream a guy from behind" move that got Todd into such hot water on the Tampa Bay Lightning's superstar *Martin St. Louis* (another tiny guy)

Does this excuse Todd's behaviour. No it sure doesn't.

But Moore is a dirty player with a penchant for cheapshots. He knows how the game is played, and when he got caught in the wheels, his reacton is to run to the cops and whine.

Colorado doesn't want him, he hasn't been signed by the rest of the league, andhe is cleared to play.

I think it's time he "retired"

Welcome back Bertuzzi, we missed you.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 10, 2005)

*NHL Transactions, Tuesday, June 9th*

Tuesday's Transaction....

*Atlanta Thrashers* - Signed defenseman _Shane Hnidy_ and right wings _Brian Maloney_ and _Adam Smyth_.

*Calgary Flames* - Acquired goaltender _Phillipe Sauve_ from the Colorado Avalanche for a conditional seventh-round pick in 2006.

*Colorado Avalanche* - Re-signed restricted free agent defenceman _Karlis Skrastins_.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Kevyn Adams_.

*Edmonton Oilers* - Agreed to terms with restricted free agent centre _Marty Reasoner_.

*Minnesota Wild* - Re-signed restricted free agent centre _Todd White_, forward _Pierre-Marc Bouchard_ and defenceman _Willie Mitchell_.

*Philadelphia Flyers* - Re-signed restricted free agent forwards _Branko Radivojevic_ and _Patrick Sharp_ and defenceman _Kim Johnsson_.

*San Jose Sharks* - Re-signed restricted free agent forwards _Wayne Primeau_ and _Nils Ekman_.

*St. Louis Blues* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Dean McAmmond_. Re-signed restricted free agent defenceman _Bryce Salvador_, and forwards _Eric Boguniecki_ and _Colin Hemingway_.

*Tampa Bay Lightning* - Signed unrestricted free agent goaltender _Sean Burke_ and unrestricted free agent forward _Rob DiMaio_. Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Dmitri Afanasenkov_ and restricted free agent defenceman _Dan Boyle_.

*Toronto Maple Leafs* - Signed defenceman _Staffan Kronwall_ and center _Alexander Steen_ to multi-year contracts, sign unrestricted free agent defenceman _Alexander Khavanov_.

*Washington Capitals* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Andrew Cassels_. Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Lawrence Nycholat_.
------------------------

BTW, I won't be putting up that detailed list of the NHL Teams current total salaries, like I promised on the other thread. It is flucuating too much, plus I'm going through a family crisis right now.

My brother's heart stopped while he was driving on Monday afternoon and he's now in the hospital in a deep coma. The doctor says that if he doesn't wake up by Tuesday then he'll likely die. This has hit my family hard but we're hopeful for his recovery.

Robert Blezard, a.k.a. Knightfall1972
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada


----------



## LazerPointer (Aug 10, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Welcome back Bertuzzi, we missed you.




Amen!

and now the 'nucks have signed Richard Park, who's had to play a very tight game in Minny.  He's an obvious RW for the Sedins; fast, shifty, and defensively responsible.  I can't wait to see hockey again.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 10, 2005)

> My brother's heart stopped while he was driving on Monday afternoon and he's now in the hospital in a deep coma. The doctor says that if he doesn't wake up by Tuesday then he'll likely die. This has hit my family hard but we're hopeful for his recovery



.

My god.  Good luck and god speed to the recovery of your brother Rob.  Leave the hockey talk for now, and take care of your family.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 10, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> ...My brother's heart stopped while he was driving on Monday afternoon and he's now in the hospital in a deep coma. The doctor says that if he doesn't wake up by Tuesday then he'll likely die. This has hit my family hard but we're hopeful for his recovery...




Man, take care of your family Rob. Don't worry about Hockey stats.

Me and Mine are sending good thoughts your way


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 10, 2005)

LazerPointer said:
			
		

> Amen!
> 
> and now the 'nucks have signed Richard Park, who's had to play a very tight game in Minny.  He's an obvious RW for the Sedins; fast, shifty, and defensively responsible.  I can't wait to see hockey again.




I agree on all counts.

I didn't even know Park was available until I saw that we'd signed him. I remember his play from the Vancouver/Minnesota series well


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 10, 2005)

Good luck Rob. You and your bro are in my prayers.

Btw anyone know where John LeClair ended up? I was just curious you know...


----------



## devilbat (Aug 11, 2005)

> Btw anyone know where John LeClair ended up?




I was thinking the same thing earlier today.  He hasn't signed anywhere yet.

By the way, Pittsburgh traded for Jocelyn Thibault today.  The Penguins are loaded with goalies.  Thibault and Fleury, with Andy Chiodo and Sebastien Caron in Wilkes/Barre Scranton.  Nice problem to have.  I wouldn't be surprised to see them package up either Caron or Chiodo to trade for some help on defense.  The team has next to nothing as far as good deffensive defenseman.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I'll be surprised if he stays in Philly but then again, getting even a slightly over the hill Peter Forsberg was a shocker to me. So who knows? 


But yeah Pittsburg D in hockey has been a lame duck for some time. For a city that's reknowned (American football anyway) for Defense, the Pens have been sorely lacking any solid regular grinder D guys for...well at least before Mario bought the team. Trading those two young prospects would be a good idea, but I'd probably hold on to Caron, as he's got the better looking stance, more proven (in my mind), and better potential than Chido. But that's just one guy's opinion.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 11, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man, take care of your family Rob. Don't worry about Hockey stats.
> 
> Me and Mine are sending good thoughts your way




I agree completely with this. Family counts for everything.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 11, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well I'll be surprised if he stays in Philly but then again, getting even a slightly over the hill Peter Forsberg was a shocker to me. So who knows?




The Flyers bought Leclair out, and I think the new CBA prevents him from signing with Philly.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 11, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man, take care of your family Rob. Don't worry about Hockey stats.
> 
> Me and Mine are sending good thoughts your way




Thanks for all your well wishes. I really appreciate it. The last few days have been really tought for everyone in my family. My brother (Dale) had been living in California (illegally) for around 15 years until he was deported back to Canada 2-1/2 years ago. (He hadn't been in contact with us for over 10 years and my mom had been worried that he'd died.)

Now, since he's been back he has reitntegrated himself into our lives, for the most part. My dad hadn't been willing to see him (my parents are now divorced), while my sister and I have been trying to get use to having a brother again. He's been working hard with a construction company, working up north.

We have just begun to really feel like he is part of the family again. Even my dad had become more interested in learning what he was up too.

Then this happens.  

It's tearing me apart inside. I just got him back. I can't lose him again. If Dale dies it will destroy my parents, especially my mother. He's her first born, and she loves him in a way that is totally different then how she loves me and my sister. (Dale's biological father isn't my dad, but my dad is the only father he's know since he was five.)

Anyway, like I said, I really appreciate all the well wishes and I am going to spending as much time as I can hanble at his bedside. Yet, I need to do other things besides wait for him to wake up. (Please Lord let him wake up!)

So I'll still be going to the Steadward Centre (workout) 3 times a week, as well as going for walks and doing lots of swimming. And I'll be visiting EN World and keeping an eye on the NHL Free Agency Frenzy. I won't be getting into the nitty gritty of it all, but I need the distraction, or I'll go mad with grief.

_sigh..._

Anyway, today's transactions coming up in the next post. 

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 11, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Wednesday, August 10th*

*Boston Bruins* - Re-signed forwards _Sergei Samsonov_ and _P.J. Axelsson_ to one-year qualifying offers.

*Calgary Flames* - Confirm goaltender _Roman Turek's_ retirement.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Agreed to terms with forwards _Justin Williams_ and _Radim Vrbata_ on a one-year contracts.

*Chicago Blackhawks* - Trade goaltender _Jocelyn Thibault_ to the Pittsburgh Penguins for a fourth-round draft pick in the 2006 draft. Re-signed restricted free agent _Mark Bell_ to one-year deal.

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Signed centre _Jan Hrdina_, who had been with the New Jersey Devils, to a one-year contract.

*Detroit Red Wings* - Re-signed forward _Tomas Kopecky_, announce former coach _Dave Lewis_ has accepted a scouting job.

*Edmonton Oilers* - Re-signed forwards _Brad Winchester_ and _Jani Rita_ to two-year contracts and centre _Jarret Stoll_ to a one-year deal.

*Los Angeles Kings* - Re-signed forward _Michael Cammalleri_ and goaltender _Adam Hauser_. Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Marty Wilford_.

*Minnesota Wild* - Re-sign defenceman _Andrei Zyuzin_.

*Nashville Predators* - Re-signed forwards _Scott Hartnell_ and _Jeremy Yablonski_.

*Ottawa Senators* - Re-signed forwards _Martin Havlat_ (one-year deal) and _Mike Fisher_ (three-year deal). 

*Philadelphia Flyers* - Re-sign goaltender _Robert Esche_ to two-year contract and announce that defenceman _Dennis Seidenberg_ has accepted qualifying offer.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Acquired goaltender _Jocelyn Thibault_ from the Chicago Blackhawks for a fourth round pick in the 2006 Entry Draft. Re-signed forward _Kris Beech_.

*San Jose Sharks* - Re-signed centre _Wayne Primeau_ and sign defenceman _Tom Preissing_.

*Toronto Maple Leafs* - Re-signed forward _Wade Belak_ and defenceman _Aki Berg_.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Re-signed left wing _Daniel Sedin_ and center _Henrik Sedin_ to one-year contracts. 

*Washington Capitals* - Signed unrestricted free agent defencemen _Mathieu Biron_ and _Ivan Majesky_.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Vancouver Canucks* - Re-signed left wing _Daniel Sedin_ and center _Henrik Sedin_ to one-year contracts...




Huh! One-year deals for the Sisters. That's kind of surprising.

I wonder if Nonis (the GM) is tired of waiting for them to blossom and is giving thema  last chance?

Or, more likley, they stand to become UFA's next year and are only willing to sign for a year.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Calgary Flames* - Confirm goaltender _Roman Turek's_ retirement.




Wow. Hope Calgary has someone lined up who can fill Turek's shoes :Rolleyes:


----------



## Welverin (Aug 11, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> The Flyers bought Leclair out, and I think the new CBA prevents him from signing with Philly.




That it does.



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Huh! One-year deals for the Sisters. That's kind of surprising.
> 
> I wonder if Nonis (the GM) is tired of waiting for them to blossom and is giving thema  last chance?




I recall you saying last season that they were finally start justify their draft position, or am I misremembering?


----------



## devilbat (Aug 11, 2005)

The last hockey season (03-04) the Sedin's were better then they had been previously.  IMO They still have yet to live up to the hype.  I thought maybe the Cunucks might not qualify them, allow them to leave and sign another big name free agent, ala Kariya or Niedrmayer.  Of course, that was before every major name was signed.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I recall you saying last season that they were finally start justify their draft position, or am I misremembering?




Nope, you aren't misremembering. I thought that last season they actually looked like they were turning into credible hockey players (rather than the "youngsters with unlimited potential" that they had been snice we drafted them)

And strangely, they were turning into two very _different_ types of player (which I found odd given that they are indentical twins)

Daniel was looking like a Sniping Goal scorer. he had a Four-Goal/2 Assist game int he middle of his best run last year.

Henrik was becoming a high-skill mucker, sort of aking to younger and more talented Amrtin Gelinas. Digging in corners, throwing hits and scoring goals semi-often.

I thought that if they continued to develop on pace with what we had seen that year, they would be an astonishing pair.

I guess we'll see what the year in Sweden did to them (by all accounts they were both great)


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Aug 11, 2005)

This just in:

Thornton signs with the Bs for 3 years, $20 million.

Lindros signs with the Leafs for 1 yr. (with incentives).

Glen Sather craps his pants.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL!  Well Glen looks like being in NY doesn't do much for you, no matter the cash incentives.

Not surprise Lindros went to Toronto. That's where he wanted to play BEFORE the whole trade with the former Nordiques/present Avs.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 12, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Thursday, August 11th*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Re-signed left wing _Mike Leclerc_ to a one-year contract; signed defenseman _Joe DiPenta_ to a one-year contract.

*Atlanta Thrashers* - Re-signed goaltender _Pasi Nurminen_, left wing _Brad Larsen_, right wing _Francis Lessard_ and defensemen _Andy Sutton_ and _Tomas Kloucek_.

*Boston Bruins* - Re-signed restricted free-agent _Joe Thornton_ to three-year contract.

*Calgary Flames* - Centre _Steve Reinprecht_ signed his one-year qualifying offer; signed left wings _Craig MacDonald_, _David Moss_ and _Cam Severson_, right wing _Brannt Myhres_ and defenseman _Zenith Komarniski_.

*Chicago Blackhawks* - Re-signed center _Tyler Arnason_ to a one-year contract.

*Colorado Avalanche* - Defenceman _Jeff Finger_ and right wings _Dan Hinote_ and _Marek Svatos_ signed their one-year qualifying offers.

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Signed free agent centre _Ben Simon_ to a one-year contract.

*Dallas Stars* - Re-signed forwards _Niko Kapanen_ and _Steve Ott_ to one-year qualifying offers.

*Florida Panthers* - Centre _Stephen Weiss_ and left wing _Kristian Huselius_ signed their one-year qualifying offers.

*Los Angeles Kings* - Agreed to terms with defenceman _Richard Petiot_, goaltender _Yutaka Fukufuji_ and left wing _Noah Clarke_ on two-year contracts.

*Montreal Canadiens* - Re-signed restricted free agents forward _Mike Ribeiro_ (one-year), defenceman _Mike Komisarek_ (one-year)and goaltender _Jaroslav Halak_ (three-years) to contracts.

*New York Islanders* - Signed unrestricted free-agent defenceman _Brad Lukowich_ to a two-year deal.

*New York Rangers* - Re-signed restricted free agent centre _Blair Betts_.

*Ottawa Senators* - Re-signed restricted free-agent goaltender _Ray Emery_ to a one-year contract.

*Phoenix Coyotes* - Re-sign defenseman _Derek Morris_ to one-year qualifying offer.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Re-signed restricted free agent centre _Shane Endicott_ to a multi-year contract.

*San Jose Sharks* - Re-signed defenseman _Kyle McLaren_ to a three-year contract extension. Re-signed restricted free agent right winger _Niko Dimitrakos_ to a two-year contract. 

*Toronto Maple Leafs* - Signed unrestricted free agent _Eric Lindros_ to a one-year contract.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Re-signed forward _Tyler Bouck_ to a one-year contract. 

*Washington Capitals* - Re-signed defenseman _Jakub Cutta_ and center _Jared Aulin_.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Aug 12, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *New York Rangers* - Re-signed restricted free agent centre _Blair Betts_.




Oh me oh my.  :\ 

At least we're really rebuilding this time, it seems.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 12, 2005)

> Mighty Ducks of Anaheim - Re-signed left wing Mike Leclerc to a one-year contract; signed defenseman Joe DiPenta to a one-year contract.




Darn, my hometeam Manitoba Moose lost both their head coach and their best defenseman to the Mighty Ducks.



> New York Rangers - Re-signed restricted free agent centre Blair Betts.




Tell me Cutter, how does Glen Sather still have a job in NY?



> Not surprise Lindros went to Toronto. That's where he wanted to play BEFORE the whole trade with the former Nordiques/present Avs.




I had hoped this guy would never, ever get to go where he wanted. Oh well, as far as I'm concerned Lindros and the Leafs deserve each other.  Pat Quinn has done a terrible job of bringing in free agents, and the Leafs are going to suffer this season, because of it.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Aug 12, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Tell me Cutter, how does Glen Sather still have a job in NY?




 That's a good question. Considering that he's the President and the GM, I think it's because he's taken over so many jobs in the organization that there's no one left to fire him.

That, or compromising photos of Mr. Dolan...



> I had hoped this guy would never, ever get to go where he wanted. Oh well, as far as I'm concerned Lindros and the Leafs deserve each other.  Pat Quinn has done a terrible job of bringing in free agents, and the Leafs are going to suffer this season, because of it.




Yeah...been there, done that. Big E is damaged goods.

Funniest prediction I saw was that a roll of tape will fall off the top of Lindros' locker, striking him in the head and taking him down for the season.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 12, 2005)

So, we got Thornton and Samsonov back, at least for one year for Sergi.  That's good.

They have started runnnig ads here is Boston trying to let people know that the hockey is back and convince them to come to the Garden (yes we can officially call the building The Garden again) to see games.  I have a feeling that is going to be a hard sell around here unless they do something about the cost.  Attendence wasn't great even before the lockout.


----------



## Gwaithador (Aug 12, 2005)

Word is the Bruins re-signed Slegr as well.

The B's are looking like a competitive team in the new NHL.

Here's confirmation of it: Bostonbruins.com 

"The Boston Bruins have agreed to terms with defenseman Jiri Slegr on a one-year contract, it was announced Friday by General Manager Mike O'Connell. Slegr was an unrestricted free agent. "


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 12, 2005)

Slegr's a good fine for the Bs. I felt he was one of the better Pens D-man and under-rated by a lot of people.

*won't comment about Lindros and the leafs other than to agree, the Leafs will suffer another crushing defeat, but Lindros a) won't be the major factor and b) they sorely lack a playoff captain. *


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks to me like they'll be competitive for this year anyway.  It seems they have quite a few players signed to one-year deals, which means that the team will probably be going through the free agency mill again next year.  Of course after a year off for some of these players, maybe not signing them long-term isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 13, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Looks to me like they'll be competitive for this year anyway.  It seems they have quite a few players signed to one-year deals, which means that the team will probably be going through the free agency mill again next year.  Of course after a year off for some of these players, maybe not signing them long-term isn't a bad idea.




There's always the option of working out a long term deal during the season for the guys that earn it.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 13, 2005)

Outside of Slegr, the only other regular NHL'ers to sign with new teams today are Chris Gratton with the Panthers, and Valeri Bure with the Kings.

Also of note, the Sabres qualified both goaltenders Ryan Miller and Martin Biron.  It kind of surprises me that they wouldn't try and sign Miller long term, as he was awesome in the AHL this past year.  Even though our Moose made swiss cheese of him in the playoffs.  With Miller and Mikka Noronen in the system, I would imagine Biron could become expendable by the trade deadline.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 13, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Friday, August 12th*

Another busy day...

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Signed restricted free agent forwards _Travis Moen_ and _Chris Kunitz_.

*Atlanta Thrashers* - Re-signed forwards _Stephen Baby_ and _Kevin Doell_ and goaltender _Michael Garnett_.

*Boston Bruins* - Agreed to terms with defenseman _Jiri Slegr_ on a one-year contract.

*Buffalo Sabres* - Signed restricted free agent goaltenders _Ryan Miller_ and _Martin Biron_ and defenceman _Brian Campbell_ to one-year qualifying offers.

*Calgary Flames* - Signed restricted free agent goaltender _Miikka Kiprusoff_ to a multi-year contract, signed restricted free agent defenceman _Rhett Warrener_.

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Jeff MacMillan_.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Signed restricted free agent forwards _Erik Cole_, _Gordie Dwyer_, _Colin Forbes_, _Mike Zigomanis_ and _Jesse Boulerice_.

*Dallas Stars* - Re-signed right wing _David Oliver_; announced goaltender _Mike Smith_ signed his one-year qualifying offer; signed center _Yared Hagos_.

*Detroit Red Wings* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Kent McDonnell_.

*Florida Panthers* - Sign centre _Chris Gratton_; re-sign left winger _Niklas Hagman_. 

*Los Angeles Kings* - Signed restricted free agent forward _Alexander Frolov_ and unrestricted free agent forward _Valeri Bure_. Signed forwards _Jeff Giuliano_ and _George Parros_.

*Montreal Canadiens* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Jan Bulis_.

*New York Islanders* - Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Allan Rourke_.

*New Jersey Devils* - Signed forwards _Jason Ryznar_, _Barry Tallackson_ and _David Clarkson_ and goaltender _Frank Doyle_.

*Ottawa Senators* - Re-signed restricted free agent defenceman _Anton Volchenkov_ to a two-year contract and restricted free agent centres _Jason Spezza_ and _Antoine Vermette_, restricted free agent right wing _Chris Neil_ and restricted free agent defenceman _Christoph Schubert_ to one-year contracts. 

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Colby Armstrong_.

*St. Louis Blues* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Ryan Johnson_ and defenceman _Trevor Byrne_, re-signed defenseman _Mike Stuart_ and right wings _Mark Rycroft_ and _Mike Glumac_.

*Toronto Maple Leafs* - Signed restricted free agent forwards _Nik Antropov_ and _Clark Wilm_. Signed forwards _Roman Kukumberg_ and _Mike Hoffman_.

*Washington Capitals* - Acquired defenceman _Bryan Muir_ from the Los Angeles Kings for future considerations, signed defenceman _Jamie Heward_, forwards _Boyd Kane_, _Matt Pettinger_ and _Louis Robitaille_.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 14, 2005)

*One transaction for Saturday, August 13th*

*New York Islanders* - Signed restricted free agents _Mike York_ and _Trent Hunter_, avoiding arbitration with both forwards.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 15, 2005)

*And one transaction for Sunday, August 14th*

*Calgary Flames* - Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Roman Hamrlik_.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 15, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Calgary Flames* - Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Roman Hamrlik_.




CRAP!

Any word what they paid him ?


----------



## devilbat (Aug 15, 2005)

Great move for the Flames.  Terms of the deal weren't released.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Aug 15, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Any word what they paid him ?




According to TSN.ca:



> TSN has learned it is a two-year deal worth $7 million US.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Aug 15, 2005)

LeClair to the Pens.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 15, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> LeClair to the Pens.




Clealry we now live on bizarro world.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 15, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> LeClair to the Pens.




Wow. The Penguins have assembled a lot of offensive talent. If Thibault or Fleury come out strong for them, they are going to be one of the teams to beat. We'll see if overpowering offense translates to playoff success.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 15, 2005)

Well in terms of geography this makes sense. I just wonder if the idea of playing with a great center in the Burgh was another reason John went there. We'll see.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 16, 2005)

> Well in terms of geography this makes sense. I just wonder if the idea of playing with a great center in the Burgh was another reason John went there.




I'm sure that played a huge roll.  It all makes sense to me.  Local fans are familiar with him, he stays in the U.S. and avoids the nasty Canadian tax laws.  His kids don't Have to leave their schools in Philly, he's part of a big offensive rebuilding in Pittsburgh, he get's to play with uber legend Mario Lemieux, and possible future legend Sydney Crosby.

He doesn't help Pittsburgh defense problems though.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 16, 2005)

Devilbat,

Quite frankly I don't see anything at the moment fixing the titanic leaky D on this Pens teams. The only good spot is goaltending, so for the moment, that's your best D.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 16, 2005)

*Transactions for Monday, August 15th*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Re-signed restricted free-agent defenceman _Mark Popovic_ to a one-year contract.

*Atlanta Thrashers* - Agreed to terms with forward _Jim Slater_.

*Boston Bruins* - Agreed to terms with defenceman _Jonathan Sigalet_ on a three-year contract; agreed to terms with centers _Brad Boyes_, _Ben Guite_ and _Nate Robinson_, left wing _Eric Healey_, right wing _Jason MacDonald_ and defenceman _Kevin Dallman_ on one-year contracts. 

*Buffalo Sabres* - Agreed to terms with restricted free agent forward _Jochen Hecht_ on a three-year deal; _Daniel Briere_, _J.P. Dumont_, _Maxim Afinogenov_, _Henrik Tallinder_, _Tim Connolly_, _Milan Bartovic_, _Ales Kotalik_, _Jason Pominville_, _Paul Gaustad_ and _Michael Ryan_ accept qualifying offers.

*Calgary Flames* - Restricted free agent forwards _Chuck Kobasew_ and _Mathew Lombardi_ accept one-year qualifying offers; signed forwards _Eric Nystrom_ and _Brandon Prust_ and goaltender _Curtis McElhinney_.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Restricted free agent forward _Pavel Brendl_ and defenceman _Bruno St. Jacques_ accept one-year qualifying offers.

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Restricted free agent defenceman _Rostislava Klesla_, goaltender _Pascal LeClaire_ and forward _Tim Jackman_ accept qualifying offers; re-sign forward _Brandon Sugden_.

*Dallas Stars* - Signed forwards _Jason Arnott_, _Antti Miettinen_, _Garrett Burnett_ and _Mike Siklenka_. 

*Edmonton Oilers* - Signed forward _Ales Hemsky_ to one-year contract and defenceman _Matt Greene_ to a two-year contract. 

*Los Angeles Kings* - Agreed to terms on one-year contracts with defencemen _Brad Fast_ and _Joe Corvo_. 

*Minnesota Wild* - Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Daniel Tjarnqvist_.

*Montreal Canadiens* - Re-signed centre _Saku Koivu_ to a one-year contract and re-signed restricted free agent _Marcel Hossa_.

*New York Rangers* - Re-signed defenceman _Tom Poti_; signed defenceman _Steven MacIntyre_.

*Ottawa Senators* - Re-signed right wings _Chris Kelly_ and _Brian McGrattan_ to one-year contracts.

*Phoenix Coyotes* - Centres _Krystofer Kolanos_ and _Jeff Taffe_ have accepted qualifying offers.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _John LeClair_; re-signed restricted free agent defenceman _Josef Melichar_; signed unrestricted free agent _Steve Poapst_; announced centre _Matt Hussey_ and forward _Guillaume Lefebvre_ accepted their qualifying offers. 

*San Jose Sharks* - Re-signed forwards _Patrick Marleau_ and _Marco Sturm_ and defenceman _Brad Stuart_ to multi-year contracts. Re-signed forwards _Scott Parker_ and _Josh Prudden_, defencemen _Matt Carkner_, _Garrett Stafford_ and _Doug Murray_ and goaltender _Nolan Schaefer_ to one-year deals.

*St. Louis Blues* - Defenceman _Eric Brewer_ accepts qualifying offer; re-signed forward _Jamal Mayers_.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Agreed to terms with defenceman _Sami Salo_ on a two-year contract and defenseman _Bryan Allen_ and right wing _Jason King_ to one-year deals. 

*Washington Capitals* - Re-signed centers _Jeff Halpern_, _Brian Sutherby_ and _Graham Mink_, right wings _Stephen Peat_ and _Brian Willsie_, defensemen _Brandon Witt_, _Steve Eminger_, _Shaone Morrisonn_ and _Nolan Yonkman_ and goaltender _Maxime Ouellet_.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 16, 2005)

OK, witht he acquisition of LeClair, the Penguins have gone from the single worst team in the league to serious contenders for the cup.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 16, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Vancouver Canucks* - Agreed to terms with defenceman _Sami Salo_ on a two-year contract and defenseman _Bryan Allen_ and right wing _Jason King_ to one-year deals.




I want to see both King and Allen in the regular lineup. Allen is a no-brainer, but King is likley only going to be used if Richard Park doesn't live up to his potential.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 16, 2005)

> OK, with the acquisition of LeClair, the Penguins have gone from the single worst team in the league to serious contenders for the cup




I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one TB.  The Penguins have made some amazing moves, and I think they will light up many teams, but they're not balanced.  Even if Fleury is ready for fifty plus games (which I doubt he is, he wasn't THAT great in the AHL last year), He won't be able to stop the barrage of shots night in and night out.  The forwards the team signed are not known for their back checking.  I doubt Ziggy Pallfy even sees his own zone in a game.  Gonchar is a strict offensive defenseman, and a bit of a liability defensively, Dick Tarnstrom is a third or fourth guy on a regular depth chart, but in Pit. He'll be the main man defensively.

I expect plenty of high scoring games with the Penguins this year.




> I want to see both King and Allen in the regular lineup. Allen is a no-brainer, but King is likley only going to be used if Richard Park doesn't live up to his potential.




Agreed. I've had the privledge of watching Jason King play first hand over the last couple of years.  He's a very talented kid, with good hands and wheels.  The thing that may well keep him from the Cunucks is his size.  Not a real big guy.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Ryan Kesler make the team though.  That guy has everything a pro needs.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 17, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one TB.  The Penguins have made some amazing moves, and I think they will light up many teams, but they're not balanced.  Even if Fleury is ready for fifty plus games (which I doubt he is, he wasn't THAT great in the AHL last year), He won't be able to stop the barrage of shots night in and night out.  The forwards the team signed are not known for their back checking.  I doubt Ziggy Pallfy even sees his own zone in a game.  Gonchar is a strict offensive defenseman, and a bit of a liability defensively, Dick Tarnstrom is a third or fourth guy on a regular depth chart, but in Pit. He'll be the main man defensively.
> 
> I expect plenty of high scoring games with the Penguins this year.




I agree with most everything you say, but arrive at a different conclusion. 

I think that the "New NHL" with the new goalie equipemnt, (hopefully) a crackdown on Clutch-and-Grab and no redline is going to allow a Team like Pittsburgh to consider "scoring their way out" to be a credible option.

We forget that teams used to do this back in the day. The "Goal ends the Power Play" rule was adopted _because_ a single power play for the Montreal Canadiens could easily be a 3-4 goal game ender.

We are so used now--after all these years of Clutch-and-Grab-- to the idea of "Defensive Responsibility" that we forget that run-an-gun hockey can get the job done as well so long as lunchbucket guys aren't allowed to drape themselves all over the Star Players.




> Agreed. I've had the privledge of watching Jason King play first hand over the last couple of years.  He's a very talented kid, with good hands and wheels.  The thing that may well keep him from the Cunucks is his size.  Not a real big guy.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Ryan Kesler make the team though.  That guy has everything a pro needs.




They've pretty much said that Kesler is in. King's big claim to fame was his awe-inspiring half-season with the Sedins when, as a rookie, he logged soemthing like 23 goals.

I hope he comes back, he's got the stuff...and size might'nt be such a prblem anymore if the rule changes stick


----------



## devilbat (Aug 17, 2005)

> I agree with most everything you say, but arrive at a different conclusion.




Me too, see my next paragraph.



> I think that the "New NHL" with the new goalie equipemnt, (hopefully) a crackdown on Clutch-and-Grab and no redline is going to allow a Team like Pittsburgh to consider "scoring their way out" to be a credible option.
> 
> We forget that teams used to do this back in the day. The "Goal ends the Power Play" rule was adopted because a single power play for the Montreal Canadiens could easily be a 3-4 goal game ender.
> 
> We are so used now--after all these years of Clutch-and-Grab-- to the idea of "Defensive Responsibility" that we forget that run-an-gun hockey can get the job done as well so long as lunchbucket guys aren't allowed to drape themselves all over the Star Players



.

You know you're stuff TB, but let's wander down memory lane to the mid eighties, where goal scoring was at an all time high.  If you look at the dominate teams of those years, they had strong defensive players, as well as a defensive specialist forwards.

The Islanders - defense - Denis Potvin, Ken Morrow, Stefan Persson, Mike McEwen, Dave Langevin, Bob Lorimer  and Gordie Lane.  Billy Carroll or Garry Howatt would shadow the opposition's best forwards.

Oilers -Defense -  Kevin Lowe, Charlie Huddy, Randy Gregg, Lee Fogolin, Don Jackson and Steve Smith.  Once again Billy Carroll, Dave Hunter or Kevin McClleland would be doing the shadowing.

Defense will be important in the new run and gun NHL.  It wont be the most important factor as it has been in the near past, but a team wioll still need to be represented at the blue line.

For that reason, I predict the Penguins will return to the play-offs, but I'll bet a second or third round exit at best.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 17, 2005)

*Transactions for Tuesday, August 16th*

*Atlanta Thrashers* - Re-signed restricted free agent forwards _J.P. Vigier_ and _Derek MacKenzie_.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Signed defencemen _Glen Wesley_ and _Chris Hajt_ to one-year deals.

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Signed forward _Andrew Murray_ to a rookie contract.

*Colorado Avalanche* - Signed goaltenders _David Aebischer_, _Peter Budaj_, _Tom Lawson_ and _Vitaly Kolesnik_, and defenceman _Brett Clark_ and forward _Paul Healey_.

*Detroit Red Wings* - Signed defenseman _Andy Delmore_, who had been with the Buffalo Sabres, to a one-year contract; re-signed right wing _Darryl Bootland_ to a one-year contract; announced center _Jason Williams_ accepted his one-year qualifying offer. 

*Edmonton Oilers* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Raffi Torres_ to a two-year contract. 

*Los Angeles Kings* - Signed left wing _Dany Roussin_ to a multi-year entry level contract.

*Montreal Canadiens* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Tomas Plekanec_ and unrestricted free agent defenceman _Jonathan Aitken_.

*Minnesota Wild* - Re-signed right wing _Kyle Wanvig_ to a one-year contract; signed right wing _Joey Tetarenko_. 

*Nashville Predators* - Re-signed right wing _Steve Sullivan_ to a four-year contract; re-signed defenseman _Dan Hamhuis_ to a one-year contract.

*New Jersey Devils* - Signed free agent right wing _Alexander Mogilny_.

*New York Islanders* - Signed restricted free agent _Brent Sopel_ to two-year contract; re-signed defenceman _Radek Martinek_ to a one-year contract.

*New York Rangers* - Re-signed right wing _Jozef Balej_.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Konstantin Koltsov_.

*Tampa Bay Lightning* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Vincent Lecavalier_.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 18, 2005)

*Transactions for Wednesday, August 17th*

*Boston Bruins* - Re-signed unrestricted free agent forward _Travis Green_.

*Colorado Avalanche* - Signed restricted free agent goaltender _Tom Lawson_ and unrestricted free agent defenseman _Curtis Leschyshyn_.

*Florida Panthers* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Jozef Stumpel_.

*New York Islanders* - Signed rookie forward _Masi Marjamaki_.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Re-signed restricted free agent defenseman _David Koci_.

*Phoenix Coyotes* - Signed unrestricted free agent goaltender _Curtis Joseph_.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Anson Carter_.

*Washington Capitals* - Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Dwayne Zinger_ and rookie forward _Chris Bourque_.


----------



## nick (Aug 18, 2005)

This hockey season should be very interesting.  There's been more big names moving this year than in probably the last 8 years combined.  I wonder how Vancouver's going to fare this year?


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2005)

*Transactions for Thursday, August 18th*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Re-signed forward _Jonathan Hedstrom_ to a two-year contract.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Josef Vasicek_.

*Colorado Avalanche* - Re-signed defenceman _John-Michael Liles_.

*Florida Panthers* - Signed 2004 first-round pick _Rostislav Olesz_ to three-year deal.

*New York Rangers* - Re-signed restricted free agent forwards _Jammie Lundmark_, _Garth Murray_ and _Chad Wiseman_.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Re-signed right wing _Michel Ouellet_ to a multi-year contract.

*Tampa Bay Lightning* - Re-signed goaltender _Brian Eklund_ and signed veteran right-wingers _Jim Campbell_ and _Norm Milley_ and centre _Jason Jaspers_.

*Toronto Maple Leafs* - Signed goaltender _Jean-Sebastien Aubin_, who had been with the Pittsburgh Penguins, to a one-year contract.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Re-signed restricted free agent goaltender _Dan Cloutier_ to a two-year deal.

*Washington Capitals* - Re-signed center-right wing _Dainius Zubrus_ to a two-year contract and defenseman _Jean-Francois Fortin_; signed right wing _Matt Bradley_, who had been with the Pittsburgh Penguins.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 19, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> For that reason, I predict the Penguins will return to the play-offs, but I'll bet a second or third round exit at best.




I concur. What will take them to the Final is--like everyone--a goalie on a roll

Everyting else will make that more likely.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2005)

*Transactions for Friday, August 19th*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Sign right-winger _Shane Hynes_.

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Sign right-winger _Jaroslav Balastik_.

*Dallas Stars* - Sign forward _Brenden Morrow_, defenceman _John Erskine_, right-winger _Janos Vas_ and goaltender _Dan Ellis_.

*Detroit Red Wings* - Sign forward _Valtteri Filppula_.

*Edmonton Oilers* - Re-sign centre _Shawn Horcoff_.  

*Minnesota Wild* - Re-signed forward _Rickard Wallin_.

*Nashville Predators* - Sign centre _Randy Robitaill_e.

*New York Islanders* - Signed unrestricted free-agent defenceman _Joel Bouchard_.

*Ottawa Senators* - Sign centre _Steve Martins_, left-winger _Brett Clouthier_ and defenceman _Tomas Malec_.

*Phoenix Coyotes* - Signed unrestricted free-agent goaltender _Steve Passmore_.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2005)

*Oilers, Horcoff agree to one-year deal*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/19/2005 6:30:15 PM

*The Edmonton Oilers and centre Shawn Horcoff have agreed to a one-year contract.*

With the deal, the Oilers and the 6-foot-1, 204-pound forward from Castlegar, British Columbia have avoided arbitration, which was scheduled for Thursday, August 25th.

The Oilers' third choice in the 1998 NHL Entry Draft, Horcoff will be entering his fifth season with Edmonton in 2005-06.

He played in Europe during the 2004-05 season with Mora IK of the Swedish Elitserien, leading his team in scoring and tying for third place in the league scoring race with 46 points in 50 games.

In 2003-04 with the Oilers, he established single-season career highs for games, goals, assists, points and penalty minutes as he scored 15 goals and added 25 assists in 80 games.

Horcoff has 111 points in 268 career games.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2005)

*Stars sign Morrow to two-year deal*

*Sports Ticker*

8/19/2005 5:03:53 PM

*FRISCO, Texas (Ticker) - Brenden Morrow will spend at least the next two seasons with the only NHL team he has known.*

The Dallas Stars have re-signed the left wing to a two-year contract, the team announced Friday. 

TSN has learned that the deal is for $1.9 million in 2005-2006 and $2.2-million in 2006-2007.

The 26-year-old Morrow, who has spent all five of his NHL seasons with the Stars, set career highs with 25 goals and 49 points in the 2003-04 campaign.  He also led the team with a career-best nine power-play goals, was second in goals and fourth in points.

"We're pleased to have reached an agreement with Brenden for the next two seasons," Stars general manager Doug Armstrong said.  "He's a valuable part of this club's future and we expect he will continue to anchor our young core of players.  We're very excited to have him in the fold."

Morrow has collected 97 goals and 107 assists in 370 games, and has five goals and 13 assists in 48 playoff games.  During last season's lockout, he had eight tallies and 14 assists in 19 games for the Oklahoma City Blazers of the Central Hockey League.

Earlier Friday, the Stars re-signed defenseman *John Erskine* to a one-year contract and right wing *Janos Vas* to a three-year deal, and announced goaltender *Dan Ellis* had accepted his one-year qualifying offer.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 20, 2005)

Cool, Knightfall, this beats ESPN's RSS feed.  Excited about the new season, are we? 

I have to admit that, while the most recent playoffs were fun, I'm now a little peeved at the Flames' success.  I like to go see 3-4 games up in Calgary, but with them selling season tickets to watch the game hanging from the rafters, looks like I might have to go all the way to Edmonton to see a live game...

Hey, anyone know if the Comcast TV deal means we get to see hockey in OLN Canada?  I'm guessing no, but it would be cool...


----------



## Agamon (Aug 20, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *won't comment about Lindros and the leafs other than to agree, the Leafs will suffer another crushing defeat, but Lindros a) won't be the major factor and b) they sorely lack a playoff captain. *




I predict that Jason Allison and Eric Lindros will accidentally run into each other at training camp and both be out indefinitely


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Cool, Knightfall, this beats ESPN's RSS feed.  Excited about the new season, are we?








			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone know if the Comcast TV deal means we get to see hockey in OLN Canada?  I'm guessing no, but it would be cool...




Bettman told Prime Time Sports, which airs on SportsNet, that the Comcast deal is for US coverage only.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2005)

Post moved!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2005)

Posted Moved


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 21, 2005)

No transactions today, but...


*Report: Thrashers make offer to Bondra*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/20/2005 11:24:52 AM

*The Atlanta Thrashers have added their name to the list of clubs interested in aging sniper Peter Bondra.*

According to the Atlanta Journal Constitution, the Thrashers have offered Bondra a one-year contract with the club.  The team is expecting a decision early next week from the right winger.

"I think he's a proud guy," Thrashers GM Don Waddell told the paper. "He knows his career doesn't have that many years left and he wants to be on a winning team, whether in Washington or Atlanta. I think that's his basis. I think the money's going to be the same about everywhere he goes."

Bondra was reportedly offered a contract by the Capitals last week.  The 37-year old spent his entire 13-season NHL career with the Caps before he was sent to Ottawa on Feb. 18, 2004, for center Brooks Laich. 

Bondra scored five goals and 14 points in 23 games with the Senators, but the Sens did not to pick up Bondra's $3.4-million option, making him an unrestricted free agent. 

Bondra's agent Ritch Winter told the Journal Constitution: "He's quite interested in Atlanta, he really likes Don, he's had direct conversations with Don. He likes the situation. Stay tuned."

"Quite a few teams are looking for a right winger," Waddell said of the up to 12 teams interested in Bondra. "The appealing thing is he's taking a one-year deal. That gets people excited nowadays."

Waddell also told the paper that he spoke to *Dany Heatley's* agent about a multi-year deal and the club was waiting for a response.

The team has exchanged faxes with the agent for *Ilya Kovalchuk*, and they plan to meet next week.


With files from the Atlanta Journal Constitution


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 21, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Vancouver Canucks*
> Restricted: A. Chubarov, M. Cooke, M. Ohlund (filed for arbitration), J. Ruutu
> Unrestricted: M. Bergevin, M. Keane, M. Lindgren, M. Arvedson




Chubarov has decided to stayt in Russia and play for the Moscow Dynamo.

Arvedson has retired.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Chubarov has decided to stayt in Russia and play for the Moscow Dynamo.
> 
> Arvedson has retired.




Thanks for that info...

No NHL transactions for Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2005)

*Blueliner Quintal retires after 16 seasons*

*Canadian Press*

8/22/2005 12:55:48 PM

*MONTREAL (CP) - Stephane Quintal announced his retirement Monday after living out his childhood dream of playing for the Montreal Canadiens.*

The longtime defenceman spent seven of his 16 NHL seasons, including the past three, with the Habs, who dealt his rights to the Los Angeles Kings for future considerations during the June 2004 draft.

Quintal signed with the Kings but the season and his contract were wiped out by the lockout, making him an unrestricted free agent. 

He was among the players who skated with the IMG Worldstars' barnstorming charity hockey tour of Europe last winter, a stint which turned out to be his last hurrah.

He'll turn 37 on Oct. 22 and decided enough is enough.

"It's never easy to call it a career but the time has come for me to move on," he said in a statement released by his agent. "I have other career objectives and I also want to spend quality time with my wife and our two children. ...

"I have no regrets, and besides, I was fortunate enough to fulfil the dream I had of playing for the Montreal Canadiens."

The Boucherville, Que., native began his career with the Boston Bruins, who chose him in the first round, 14th overall, in the 1987 draft. 

He spent parts of four seasons in Boston - scoring his first NHL goal Oct. 15, 1989 at Vancouver - before he was traded to St. Louis along with Craig Janney for Adam Oates on Feb. 7, 1992.

He only spent a year and a half with Blues, getting dealt to Winnipeg with Nelson Emerson for Phil Housley on Sept. 24, 1993.

After two seasons with the Jets, he was traded to Montreal for a second-round pick in the 1995 draft (Jason Doig) and was with the Canadiens through the 1998-99 season.

That summer he signed as a free agent with the New York Rangers, spent the 1999-2000 season with them and was claimed off waivers by Chicago on Oct. 5, 2000.

After one year with the Blackhawks, he returned to Montreal four a fourth-round pick (Brent MacLellan) in 2001.  

On Jan. 6, 2004, he appeared in his 1,000th game, becoming the 193rd player in NHL to reach the milestone. He finished his career with 63 goals, 180 assists and 1,320 penalty minutes in 1,037 games.

"I am extremely proud of my NHL career and what I have been able to accomplish," he said. "I am leaving the game of hockey with a lot of pride and personal satisfaction."


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2005)

*Transactions for Monday, August 22nd*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Teemu Selanne_.

*Chicago Blackhawks* - Signed defenceman _Cam Barker_ to entry-level contract.

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Signed centre _Mark Hartigan_, centre _Peter Sarno_ and defenceman _Mark Flood_.

*Florida Panthers* - Re-signed centre _Serge Payer_.

*New York Rangers* - Signed forward _Jarkko Immonen_ to entry-level contract.

*New York Islanders* - Signed restricted free agent forward _Shawn Bates_.

*Ottawa Senators* - Signed forward _Patrick Eaves_ to entry-level contract.

*Philadelphia Flyers* - Signed goaltender _Jamie Storr_ and forwards _Eric Chouinard_, _Pat Kavanagh_ and _Ryan Ready_.

*Phoenix Coyotes* - Signed restricted free agent defenceman _Paul Mara_.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Acquired defenceman _Steve McCarthy_ from the Chicago Blackhawks for a third-round draft pick in 2007 NHL Entry Draft, sign defenceman _Sven Butenschon_.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2005)

*Copied over from NHL.com*

*Vancouver Canucks get defenceman Steve McCarthy in a trade with Chicago*

6:18 PM EDT, 08/22/2005

*VANCOUVER (CP) - The Vancouver Canucks have acquired defenceman Steve McCarthy from the Chicago Blackhawks for a third-round draft pick in 2007 and have also signed defenceman Sven Butenschon.*

McCarthy, a 24-year-old from Trail, B.C., had a goal and three assists in 24 games for the Blackhawks in 2003-04. He missed the majority of the season with a groin injury.

Chicago drafted McCarthy 23rd overall in the 1999 NHL entry draft. The six-foot, 200-pound blue-liner has three goals, 13 assists and 45 penalty minutes in 134 career games.

McCarthy is a former captain of the Canadian junior team, winning bronze medals at the 2000 and 2001 world junior championships.

Butenschon, 29, spent last winter with Mannheim of the German Elite League and had a goal and five assists in 50 games.

The six-foot-four, 215-pound blue-liner from Germany has played for Pittsburgh, Edmonton and the New York Islanders during his seven-year career. He has two goals and 12 assists in 132 career NHL games.

He was drafted 57th overall by Pittsburgh in the 1994 NHL entry draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2005)

*Free agent Selanne returns to Ducks*

*Canadian Press*

8/22/2005 6:39:59 PM

*ANAHEIM, Calif. (AP) - Forward Teemu Selanne, the second-leading scorer in Anaheim history, returned to the Mighty Ducks on Monday.*

The 35-year-old free agent signed a one-year, $1-million US contract with the team he played for from 1996-01.

Selanne, a nine-time all-star, has averaged 37 goals year in 12 NHL seasons. Since entering the league with Winnipeg in 1992, he has 452 goals. Only Jaromir Jagr (478) has scored more.

''I'm very excited to be back in Anaheim,'' Selanne said on a conference call from his home in Helsinki. ''I have such great memories from there. I'm looking forward to having many more.

''You never know in this business where you're going to be. I had a feeling I was going to come back.''

Selanne said several teams he wouldn't identify expressed interest in his services, but Anaheim was his first option all along.

''I knew exactly what kind of hockey the Ducks are going to play,'' he said. ''We know the new rules are going to be a good fit for me also. I know my family is going to be very happy in Anaheim, that's a big thing, too. I'm just very happy to get this deal done.''

Selanne said he was slowed in recent years by an injured left knee, but had surgery last September.

''My knee is as good as when I started in the NHL,'' he said. ''I'm very excited now, it's back to 100 per cent, it's time to play hockey again.

''When I can't use my speed, I'm useless. I have really high expectations of this year, not only of myself but the team. It's a new start. I think the new rules are going to help this game a lot. Without the red line, I think the game is going to be faster, particularly for our team.''

Selanne had 16 goals and 16 assists in 78 games for the Colorado Avalanche in the 2003-04 season and added three assists in 10 playoff games.

First-year general manager Brian Burke said Selanne's past has nothing to do with his return to Anaheim.

''I'm not interested in adding names, I'm interested in adding hockey players,'' Burke said. ''I signed Teemu because I think he makes us a better hockey team. We're anticipating he'll play on our top six. Certainly, I'm counting on him for top-six ice time and the power play.

''From a management standpoint, he's a proven goal-scorer. I think that's beyond dispute. I think he's a complete hockey player as well. I believe Teemu has leadership skills, which he's demonstrated here in the past. He was active in the community when he was here. That's what I have promised to Orange County and Riverside County. We believe that's a plus as well.''

Burke said the contract is for one year ''because it's not clear from our perspective what Teemu can deliver at this point.''

''I'm told his knee is fine,'' Burke said. ''He struggled a bit in his last year at Colorado. With the style we're going to play and the rules, he can play a number of years after this year. It's up to Teemu. I made it clear to his agent we're certainly not looking at this as a one-year thing.''

Selanne said the way he feels, there's no limit as to how many more seasons he can play, but added: ''Right now, I'm going to go one year at a time.''

Selanne played in 394 games for the Ducks before being traded to San Jose in March 2001 for Jeff Friesen, Steve Shields and future considerations. Anaheim acquired Selanne from Winnipeg in February 1996.

Selanne's 482 career points in 394 games ranks second in franchise history behind Paul Kariya's 669. Selanne also is second with 225 goals to Kariya's 300 and third with 257 assists behind Kariya's 369 and Steve Rucchin's 279.

Selanne won the 1999 Maurice (Rocket) Richard Trophy, given to the leagues top goal scorer, as well as the 1993 Calder Memorial Trophy, given to the league's top rookie. He has twice been a first-team NHL all-star and twice a second-team all-star (1998, 1999).


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2005)

Just thought I'd point out that I've gone through the list of free agent players (listed above) and updated it with additional players, after spending some time researching the free agents on each team. There are many new rising young players out there that are still available, as well as many vetern players.

Some of the better unrestricted players still available include Albelin, Bondra, Brathwaite, Bure, Damphousse, Deadmarsh, Dafoe, Dykhuis, Corson, Czerkawski, Francis, Grosek, Hackett, Irbe, Keane, Korolev, MacInnis, Marchment, Mironov, Orszagh, Perreault, Savage, Samuelsson, Shields, Stevens, Thomas, Tugnutt, Woolley, and Young.

I'm very surprised that no one has signed Bure, Deadmarsh, or Stevens yet.

Opinions?

KF72


----------



## devilbat (Aug 23, 2005)

Word out of Toronto is that Steve Thomas has looked very good in skates with other pros.  I wouldn't be at all surprised if he gets picked up soon.

Bure's health is in question.

Stevens is likely going to stay in Jersey, but as Bure, is health is a big question mark.

Sounds like Bondra's going to go to Atlanta.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 23, 2005)

Maybe so, about Stevens, but I'm more suprised that there aren't a few up and comers among the NHL elite that wouldn't want Stevens to at least MENTOR their young D. That would be my move as a GM. But we'll see.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Word out of Toronto is that Steve Thomas has looked very good in skates with other pros.  I wouldn't be at all surprised if he gets picked up soon.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Sounds like Bondra's going to go to Atlanta.




I'd heard those rumors, as well, but nothing has happened, as of yet.



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Maybe so, about Stevens, but I'm more suprised that there aren't a few up and comers among the NHL elite that wouldn't want Stevens to at least MENTOR their young D. That would be my move as a GM. But we'll see.




That's exactly what I was thinking. Stevens might be past his prime but he has tons of experience as a Stanley Cup winner.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2005)

*Senators deal Hossa for Heatley*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/23/2005 4:29:38 PM

*The Atlanta Thrashers have arranged media availability for this afternoon at which time they are expected to announce that the team has acquired Marian Hossa and a defenceman from the Ottawa Senators for forward Dany Heatley.* 

"We had approached the Thrashers a couple of weeks ago requesting a change of environment," agent Stacey McAlpine told The Canadian Press. "It was an extremely difficult decision, but we all worked together to try and get things resolved and it looks like we were able to do that."

Heatley, drafted second overall by the Thrashers in 2000, has 80 goals and 181 points in 190 career games. His best season thus far came in 2002-03, when he set career highs in goals (41) and points (89). 

Heatley played last season with AK Bars Kazan in Russia and SC Bern of Switzerland during the NHL lockout.

He is a restricted free agent and is on the verge of agreeing to terms with Ottawa on a new deal.

McAlpine said Heatley would meet the media Wednesday in Ottawa.

Hossa and the Senators avoided salary arbitration when they agreed to a new contract Tuesday morning, just before the case was scheduled to go to arbitration. A source said Hossa will earn $5 million this season, $6 million in 2006-07 and $7 million the following season. 

Hossa recorded 36 goals and 46 assists in 82 regular-season games in 2003-2004. In 467 career games, the six-foot-two, 215-pound Slovak has 188 goals and 202 assists.

More to follow.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Aug 23, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd point out that I've gone through the list of free agent players (listed above) and updated it with additional players, after spending some time researching the free agents on each team. There are many new rising young players out there that are still available, as well as many vetern players.
> 
> Some of the better unrestricted players still available include Albelin, Bondra, Brathwaite, Bure, Damphousse, Deadmarsh, Dafoe, Dykhuis, Corson, Czerkawski, Francis, Grosek, Hackett, Irbe, Keane, Korolev, MacInnis, Marchment, Mironov, Orszagh, Perreault, Savage, Samuelsson, Shields, Stevens, Thomas, Tugnutt, Woolley, and Young.
> 
> ...



Did you mean *Pavel* Bure? His knees are destroyed.

Deadmarsh has yet to recover from back to back concussions he received in October & December of 2002.

Scott Stevens is still recovering from his concussions and is contemplating retirement.


One guy you didn't mention is Brad Bombardir. He's somewhat solid and very affordable. I really hope my Kings sign this guy, as they're one d-man short. 

Of the ones you've mentioned, I'm actually quite surprised Perrault hasn't been picked up. I mean, c'mon! Sure he's soft, but he's been the best face-off man in the NHL for the last decade! And he's a lot younger than a MacInnis, Thomas, Francis, Damphousse, etc.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2005)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Did you mean *Pavel* Bure? His knees are destroyed.
> 
> Deadmarsh has yet to recover from back to back concussions he received in October & December of 2002.
> 
> Scott Stevens is still recovering from his concussions and is contemplating retirement.




I knew Pavel had some injury issues, but I didn't know it was that serious. And I didn't know that Deadmarsh and Stevens both had concussion issues.



			
				Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> One guy you didn't mention is Brad Bombardir. He's somewhat solid and very affordable. I really hope my Kings sign this guys, as they're one d-man short.




Bombardir's strengths are definitely his size and strength. His stats, however, aren't as consistent as a GM would like, IMO. Specifically, his plus/minus stats are especially "varied" from year to year. In 2002-03 his +/- was 15, while in 2003-04 his +/- was -9. Of course, evey D-man struggles with "that" stat once in a while.



			
				Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Of the ones you've mentioned, I'm actually quite surprised Perrault hasn't been picked up. I mean, c'mon! Sure he's soft, but he's been the best face-off man in the NHL for the last decade! And he's a lot younger than a MacInnis, Thomas, Francis, Damphouse, etc.




It's true that a lot of the unrestricted players are of the old guard, but we should never underestimate experience and history when it comes to what GMs are looking for, in order to find the winning formula.

Another talented player that many GMs might be looking at is Vladimir Orszagh (LW) from the Nashville Predators. He has had three straight 30 point seasons with the Predators. His 2003-04 season is his best with 16 goals & 21 assists in 82 games.

Mariusz Czerkawski is also another outstanding player who, while a little older (33), is still an offensive threat. He had 25 goals & 24 assists in 81 games with the New York Islanders in 2003-04.

KF72


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Calgary Flames*
> Restricted: n/a
> Unrestricted: A. Eriksson, D. Lowry




Dave Lowry has retired.  He's now an assistant coach of the Calgary Hitmen.

I'm going to miss Perreault, but I guess there's no room left for him on the Habs.  And when's Montreal going to get a backup?  Shields would work.  So would Schwab.  The ex-starters would want too much money or not be happy not starting (ala Tommy Salo).

Heatley to Ottawa.  Grrrr.  Oh well, better than Toronto or Boston...


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

*is a little shocked by the Heatly move but picking him up for Hossa, good deal on both sides*

Yes Stevens has had a few concussions, but I don't think he's done for just yet. But that's just me. 

Deadmarsh, I knew, had several concussions over 2000 and 2001, but I'd still like to see him skate one more time.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 24, 2005)

I guess i haven't seen enough of Heatley. Is he *so* good that he is worth Hossa and a defenseman?

RE:Stevens - I am pretty sure that I read somewhere that he is either going to retire or go back to NJ, and that he isn't considering offers from other teams.

RE: Perreault - I'm also surprised that he hasn't been signed. A good faceoff man is a big plus to a contending team.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

Dan Heatly is/was approximately 1/3 of the Thrasher's offense. So yeah I'd say he's worth Hossa and D man.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Dave Lowry has retired.  He's now an assistant coach of the Calgary Hitmen.




Thanks for letting me know. Anyway, here is the latest trade for today...


*Ducks ship Rucchin to Rangers*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/23/2005 8:29:06 PM

*The Mighty Ducks of Anaheim traded longtime Ducks centre Steve Rucchin to the New York Rangers for enforcer Trevor Gillies and a conditional pick in the 2007 draft.*

"The Mighty Ducks would like to thank Steve Rucchin for his efforts and dedication over the last 10 years in Anaheim," said Executive Vice President and General Manager Brian Burke. "We wish him the very best of luck with the New York Rangers."

Gilles, 26, has two assists and 277 penalty minutes playing with Hartford in the AHL last season.

Rucchin, 34, played in 82 games with Anaheim during the 2003-2004 season, scoring 43 points. He was drafted out of the University of Western Ontario by Anaheim in the 1994 NHL Supplemental Draft and appeared in his first NHL season with the Ducks in 1994-95.

Rucchin spent several seasons as the pivot between high-flying Ducks Paul Kariya and Teemu Selanne and has compiled 432 points in 616 career games. He's slated to earn $2.261-million this season.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow. Another one I didn't see coming. I figured with Selanne back with the Ducks, Rucchin was staying this time. If anything I thought they'd trade him when Kariya left.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Dan Heatly is/was approximately 1/3 of the Thrasher's offense. So yeah I'd say he's worth Hossa and D man.




And the defenceman is Greg de Vries. This is definitely a good deal for the Thrashers, as de Vries is a solid blueliner.



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Wow. Another one I didn't see coming. I figured with Selanne back with the Ducks, Rucchin was staying this time. If anything I thought they'd trade him when Kariya left.





In the new NHL, of a $39 million US salary cap, I think there are going to be some surprising moves. This is a good deal for the Rangers. A player like Rucchin is the right direction for them to be heading.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll be posting the full list of transactions for Wednesday around 10pm MST (I like to make sure I don't miss anything big) but I figured I'd post this tidbit about the Blackhawks. - KF72


*Blackhawks sign defenceman Todd Simpson*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/23/2005 5:00:56 PM

*The Chicago Blackhawks announced Tuesday that the team has signed free agent defenceman Todd Simpson to a one-year contract.*

"Todd's a veteran defenseman who brings extreme toughness," said Blackhawks General Manager Dale Tallon. "He'll help our young kids, he's a character guy and tremendous in the locker room. Todd's a tough player, he's a heavyweight."

Simpson, 32, 6'3" and 218 pound defenseman has appeared in 529 career NHL regular season games recording 14 goals and 60 assists for 74 points and 1,227 penalty minutes while skating for the Calgary Flames, Florida Panthers, Phoenix Coyotes, Mighty Ducks of Anaheim and the Ottawa Senators. Simpson has also appeared in nine career Stanley Cup playoff games recording 2 assists and 10 penalty minutes. 

Simpson split the 2003-04 season between the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim and the Ottawa Senators appearing in a total of 62 games while registering four goals, four assists for eight points and 152 penalty minutes.  

Simpson played in Denmark last season skating for the Herning Blue Fox. He appeared in seven games recording two goals and three assists for five points and 35 penalty minutes. Simpson also played in 16 playoff games recording three goals and five assists for eight points and 82 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

*More "Ducks" News! Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

*Chistov chooses home over Ducks*

August 21 @ 9:05 PM

Despite a handful of impact free-agent signings, Anaheim forward Stanislav Chistov has decided to hone his skills at home in Russia, with Metallurg Magnitogorsk of the Russian Super League. According to sources, the deal is for one-year. Chistov has struggled with expectations since joining the NHL, but plans to return in the future.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

*The Ducks are cleaning house...*

*Mighty Ducks trade Mike Leclerc to Coyotes*

5:56 PM EDT, 08/23/2005  

*Copied from www.NHL.com*

*ANAHEIM, Calif. (AP) - The Anaheim Mighty Ducks have traded left wing Mike Leclerc to the Phoenix Coyotes for a conditional pick in the 2007 NHL draft.*

The 28-year-old Leclerc had one goal and three assists while playing in 10 games for the Mighty Ducks in the 2003-2004 season. He missed the first 55 and final 17 games of that season after arthroscopic surgery on his left knee.

Leclerc has 54 goals and 78 assists in 291 career games for Anaheim over the team's last eight seasons. The Ducks drafted him in the third round in 1995.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

*Interesting signing by Washington...*

*Capitals sign C Petr Sykora*

6:16 PM EDT, 08/23/2005

*Copied from www.NHL.com*

*WASHINGTON (AP) - Czech center Petr Sykora signed a one-year contract with the Washington Capitals on Tuesday.*

The 26-year-old Sykora played briefly in the NHL with Nashville during the 1998-99 season and has spent the last six seasons playing in the Czech Republic Extraleague. He had 25 goals and 10 assists for Pardubice last season, tying the team lead in goals.

Sykora's older brother, *Michal*, played in the NHL from 1993-01 with San Jose, Chicago, Tampa Bay and Philadelphia.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

*Last bit of news for today...*

*No response from Luongo*

*Sportsnet.ca* -- Florida Panthers goaltender Roberto Luongo has failed to respond to a team-imposed deadline of 5 p.m. ET Tuesday on a four-year deal believed to worth as much as $16-million, Sportsnet has learned.

The Panthers made the offer late last week and gave Luongo and his representation the weekend to consider the deal in an effort to avoid Wednesday morning's arbitration hearing.

So, unless there is a sudden change of heart, the club-elected arbitration appears to be the next move. Sources tell Sportsnet Luongo will argue a case for just over $4 million for one year in an arbitration reward.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 24, 2005)

> I guess i haven't seen enough of Heatley. Is he so good that he is worth Hossa and a defenseman?




Yes, yes he is.  IMHO, Ottawa got the best of this deal.  Not to mention Heatley gets to leave the memories of the accident behind him in Atlanta.



> The Anaheim Mighty Ducks have traded left wing Mike Leclerc to the Phoenix Coyotes for a conditional pick in the 2007 NHL draft.




Great pick up for the Coyotes.  LeClerc is a solid third liner, who plays both ends of the ice.



> Despite a handful of impact free-agent signings, Anaheim forward Stanislav Chistov has decided to hone his skills at home in Russia




I expect to see much more of this as we go along.  Native Russians will discover they can make more money playing at home, then being a third liner or worse in the NHL.  Then they have to decide which is more important, quality of life or money?


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

*Transactions for Tuesday, August 23rd*

*Boston Bruins* - Signed defenceman _Jay Leach_ and forwards _Eric Nickulas_ and _Garret Stroshein_.

*Chicago Blackhawks* - Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Todd Simpson_.

*Los Angeles Kings* - Signed forward _Lauri Tukonen_ to an entry-level contract.

*Nashville Predators* - Signed goaltender _Pekka Rinne_.

*New York Islanders* - Signed centre _Petteri Nokelainen_ to entry-level contract.

*New York Rangers* - Acquired centre _Steve Rucchin_ from the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim for _Trevor Gillies_ and a conditional pick in the 2007 draft.

*Ottawa Senators* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Marian Hossa_ to a multi-year deal, traded Hossa and defenceman _Greg de Vries_ to Atlanta Thrashers for forward _Dany Heatley_.

*Phoenix Coyotes* - Acquired forward _Mike LeClerc_ from Mighty Ducks of Anaheim for conditional draft pick.

*Tampa Bay Lightning* - Signed forwards _John Toffey_ and _Marek Kvapil_ to multi-year contracts.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Signed forward _Josh Green_.

*Washington Capitals* - Signed forward _Petr Sykora_.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

*Current salary totals for the Canadian teams!*

*Montreal Canadiens*
$23,968,000 US
19 Players
5 Salaries Undisclosed (M. Hossa, M. Komisarek, T. Plekanec, J. Aitken, P. Vandermeer)

*Ottawa Senators*
$29,870,094 US
21 Players
7 Salaries Undisclosed (D. Hamel, R. Emery, A. Vermette, A. Volchenkov, S. Martins, T. Malec, P. Eaves)

*Toronto Maple Leafs*
$39,177,600 US ($177,600 US over)
21 Players
1 Salary in Dispute (O. Nolan)

*Calgary Flames*
$34,637,000 US
25 Players
4 Salaries Undisclosed (L. Loyns, C. Kobasew, M. Lombardi, P. Sauve, E. Nystrom)

*Edmonton Oilers*
$28,662,340 US
20 Players

*Vancouver Canucks*
$33,915,774 US
22 Players
1 Salary Undisclosed (M. Ohlund)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

*Highest and Lowest*

*Highest*

*New Jersey Devils*
$43,748,929 US ($4,748,929 US over)
21 Players

*Lowest*

*Florida Panthers*
$15,489,718 US
19 Players
3 Salaries Undisclosed (S. Weiss, R. Olesz, J.-M. Pelletier)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

*Belfast Giants Sign Olympic Gold Medallist - Theo Fleury*

*Date:* 23 August 2005

Belfast Giants Coach, Ed Courtenay today rejoiced as the work permit for NHL superstar, Theo Fleury was approved. "This is the biggest ever signing for the Belfast Giants and indeed for the Elite League. Fleury has a Gold Olympic medal from the last Winter Olympics in Salt Lake City and he has also won The Stanley Cup with Calgary Flames in 1989. Having scored over 1,000 points in as many NHL games we know Theo will be a huge boost for the sport of Ice Hockey in UK. I am really looking forward to coaching Theo and I know with the lineup that I have already signed, we will be strong opposition for all teams in this years League."

Courtenay added, "I understand from our General Manager, John Elliott that Theo will be the only current Olympic Gold medallist in any sport to be playing and training in Northern Ireland. This is something that I hope all sporting fans will warm to by coming to support the Belfast Giants. Fleury is an international ice hockey legend and he will bring a new dimension to the sport of Ice Hockey here in Belfast."

The arrival of Theo Fleury at the Belfast Giants has been brought about by his friendship with new investor Jim Yaworski, who has mentored him through a tough patch in his career overcoming alcoholism and Chrohn's disease. Yaworski commented that "Theo is an outstandingly talented hockey player who just loves to play. I have asked him to come to Belfast to play for the Giants and become a hero in a new town. Theo knows what I need of him and he is looking forward to working with Ed and John and playing with the team."

Fleury had to await the decision of UK work permits to give the go ahead for his arrival as he did not meet the specific criteria laid down by the work permit office. However, with letters of support for his application from Elite League and also the Ice Hockey Players Association, the final paperwork has been issued and the green light given. 

Fleury has some other commitments which mean that unfortunately he will only be arriving in Belfast in mid October. Coach Courtenay, who is himself expected to arrive in Belfast later this week, explained. "Fleury won't be with us until October, and I'll be announcing a temporary signing from the East Coast Hockey League to start with the team for our first match on the 9th September against the Newcastle Vipers. Belfast Giants first games always attract huge crowds then Fleury will arrive on time to give the team a boost, just as we settle into home games and road trips. I've no concerns about his gelling with the team. They are all talented professionals and I'm confident we'll make a smooth transition. Fleury brings my roster to 10 and I hope to soon announce the remaining 3 ITC places and possible local players."


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow. That's huge. I know Theo had some trouble in NY, but I still think of him as a great sniper. 

devilbat,

I agree in terms of its a great way for Heatly to get away from the tradegy, but I also feel Atlanta got a good deal too by acquiring Hossa. Hossa's size and skill is something I felt the Thrashers lacked in terms of going from second tier to first tier NHL team. Not to disrespect Heatly but Hossa's impact will be just as significant, if not more so, for the Thrashers as Heatly's is for the Sens. Primarily because I feel he can be a game breaker AND I feel his time in Ottawa helped him to grow and also deal with a team going through a transition on the way up. So add to that his, in my mind, leadership and the Thrashers have a proven NHL vet, a young guy too, that can probably help get the team motivated and focused when they do a playoff run.

Regarding Loungo, I think if it was me, I'd probably tell the Panther's "Adios!" and try my luck elsewhere. This maybe ill-advised by some, but considering I think of all the young goalies out there, Loungo has the best chance of a) making the most of his chances and b) proving to a team needing big time goaltending he can do it.  Going elsewhere seems to have more of an upside in my mind than accepting arbitration.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 24, 2005)

> devilbat,
> 
> I agree in terms of its a great way for Heatly to get away from the tradegy, but I also feel Atlanta got a good deal too by acquiring Hossa. Hossa's size and skill is something I felt the Thrashers lacked in terms of going from second tier to first tier NHL team. Not to disrespect Heatly but Hossa's impact will be just as significant, if not more so, for the Thrashers as Heatly's is for the Sens. Primarily because I feel he can be a game breaker AND I feel his time in Ottawa helped him to grow and also deal with a team going through a transition on the way up. So add to that his, in my mind, leadership and the Thrashers have a proven NHL vet, a young guy too, that can probably help get the team motivated and focused when they do a playoff run.




Nightfall,

Agreed completely.  Hossa is a huge pick up for Atlanta, and DeVries is a nice addition as well.  My problem with Hossa is he dissapears come playoff time.  His goal scoring during the regular season was a huge boon for the Sen's these last few years, but once it's time for the crunch, he is invisible.  

Heatly has had a tough time of it since the accident.  A bad eye injury, and a lackluster season in Europe didn't help things either.  He may very well be unable to resume the career he had.  This guy was the NHL all star MVP his rookie season.  If he can regain his form, and Hasek stays healthy, Ottawa has to be seen as a top contender for the Cup.



> Regarding Loungo, I think if it was me, I'd probably tell the Panther's "Adios!" and try my luck elsewhere.




Luongo is a restricted free agent.  He won't be signing elsewhere, unless the Panthers trade him.  I have heard rumors of them doing just that, but Keenan is very fond of the young goalie, so I doubt he'll be going anywhere.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Aug 24, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Highest*
> 
> *New Jersey Devils*
> $43,748,929 US ($4,748,929 US over)
> ...



 Methinks the Devils are in Trouble! Maybe they can salary dump one of their defensemen onto LA.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2005)

Devilbat,

Funny didn't Keneen like another player during his tenure with the Blues and ended up trading him? *isn't sure about this so he could be wrong*

Still I mean would it kill Iron Mike to let him go for some better products on his roster in the defensive end?


----------



## devilbat (Aug 25, 2005)

> Funny didn't Keenen like another player during his tenure with the Blues and ended up trading him?




I can't keep track of all of Keenan's love, hate, hate more, then detest bench and trade relationships over the years.



> Still I mean would it kill Iron Mike to let him go for some better products on his roster in the defensive end?




Replacing an elite goalie is nearly impossible to do, especially one who is on the cusp of possible greatness.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 25, 2005)

Nightfall,

Check out the EnWorld Fantasy Hockey league.  

http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/hockey/hrules/index.html

League ID#: 20025
Password: critical hit


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2005)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Methinks the Devils are in Trouble! Maybe they can salary dump one of their defensemen onto LA.




It was the Elias contract that has put the Devils over the cap. However, Elias is still recovering from Hep-A and his contract can be deducted from the Devils salary total as long as he is still recovering. Once he comes back, however, his salary is added back into the mix.

The Devils haven't even resigned Stevens, Albelin, or Corey Schwab, yet. Brodeur is the Devils' highest paid player at just over $5.2 million US. Then comes Rafalski ($4.2 m), Elias ($4.18 m), Madden ($3.861 m), Malakhov ($3.6 m), Mogilny ($3.5 m), Friesen ($2.28 m), Gomez ($2.2 m), McGillis ($2.2 m), Kozlov ($1.746 m), C. White ($1.71 m), Langenbrunner ($1.65 m), Brylin ($1.52 m), and Matvichuk ($1.386 m). The remaining contracts are all under $1 million US.

Of all those million dollar players the ones that were signed previous (I think) to Free Agency are Brodeur, Madden, Brylin, and Matvichuk. Now, if New Jersey wants to free up cap space when Elias is ready to return then someone is going to have to go, maybe even more than one player. Of course, Brodeur isn't going anywhere, so the Devils might have to send someone like Madden out the door along with one or two other players for a young rising star with a much lower salary.

In fact, I think several teams will eventally have to do such a move just to stay under the $39 million US cap.

Welcome to the New NHL. 

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2005)

*Here's the big news for today!*

*Lightning sign St. Louis to six-year deal*

*Canadian Press*

8/24/2005 7:41:53 PM

*TAMPA (CP) - First Vincent Lecavalier. Now Martin St. Louis.*

The Tampa Bay Lightning locked up their second marquee player, signing St. Louis to $31.5-million US, six year-deal.

''I'm just happy that the Lightning have found a way to keep me long-term,'' St. Louis said Wednesday. ''Tampa was always my first choice, I've had so many good things happen to me in Tampa.''

St. Louis, 30, won the Hart Trophy in 2003-04 after recording 38 goals and 56 assists in 82 games. He had nine goals and 15 assists in 23 playoff games last year, helping Tampa Bay win its first Stanley Cup. 

''I've said it many times in the past and I continue to maintain that Martin St. Louis is the heart and soul of our hockey team,'' Lightning GM Jay Feaster said in a statement. ''Dating all the way back to the summer of 2004, there was never a moment when we were not firmly committed as an organization to getting Marty signed long-term.''

On Aug. 16, Lecavalier signed for $27.5 million over four years.  The size of that deal cut into the Lightning's salary-cap room, but the team still found a way to sign the pocket-sized sniper St. Louis.

''It's a tough new business with a cap and everything and I think we're a team that's been hurt the most by it,'' St. Louis said. While Tampa does have its two offensive stars locked up long-term, the Lightning did lose goalie Nikolai Khabibulin to Chicago.

''The fact that (St. Louis) was willing to take less and give up the chance to explore unrestricted free agency demonstrates his commitment to our team, his teammates, our franchise and our incredible fans,'' said Feaster. 

Another big challenge for Feaster will come after this season. Brad Richards will become a restricted free agent after earning $3.4 million this season. He can become an unrestricted free agent in the summer of 2007. 

St. Louis, a five-foot-nine, 185-pound native of Laval, Que., has 109 goals and 150 assists in 364 career regular-season games.

''I don't mind if I'm in Tampa for the rest of my career and I retire here - I really have no problem with that,'' St. Louis said. ''It came down to trying to get a fair deal and I think both sides are really happy.''


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2005)

*Transactions for Wednesday, August 24th*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Re-signed centre _Samuel Pahlsson_ and defenceman _Ladislav Smid_.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Agreed to terms with forward _Niklas Nordgren_ on a one-year contract.

*Dallas Stars* - Signed forward _Jussi Jokinen_ to a two-year contract, forward _Loui Eriksson_, goaltender _Tobias Stephan_ and defenceman _Nicklas Grossman_ to three-year contracts and defenceman _Dan Jancevski_ to a one-year contract.

*Detroit Red Wings* - Signed defenceman _Andreas Lilja_, who had been with the Nashville Predators, and forward _Don MacLean_, who had been with the Columbus Blue Jackets, to one-year contracts; re-signed forward _Matt Ellis_ to a two-year contract.

*Los Angeles Kings* - Agreed to terms with defenceman _Joey Mormina_ on a multi-year contract.

*Minnesota Wild* - Signed forward _Peter Olvecky_.

*New York Islanders* - Re-signed forward _Justin Papineau_ to a one-year contract.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Signed defenceman _Daniel Fernholm_.

*San Jose Sharks* - Signed forward _Tom Cavanagh_.

*Tampa Bay Lightning* - Re-signed forward _Martin St. Louis_ to a six-year contract.

*Toronto Maple Leafs* - Acquired forward _John Pohl_ from the St. Louis Blues in exchange for future considerations.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Re-signed restricted free agent defenceman _Mattias Ohlund_ to a multi-year contract.

*Washington Capitals* - Signed forward _Chris Clark_.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2005)

*Canucks sign Ohlund to four-year deal*

*Canadian Press*

8/24/2005 2:03:46 PM

*BURNABY, B.C. (CP) - The Vancouver Canucks and Mattias Ohlund have avoided salary arbitration after the defenceman was signed to a $14-million US, four-year deal Wednesday.*

Ohlund's case was scheduled to be heard by an arbitrator Friday. He had reportedly wanted around $3.25 million US per season. His new deal works out $3.5 million per year.

''We are extremely pleased to have come to terms with Mattias,'' Canucks GM Dave Nonis said in a release. ''He has proven himself to be one of the premier defencemen in this league and we are thrilled that he will be wearing a Canucks jersey to start the 2005-06 season.''

The Ohlund deal pushes the Canucks payroll over $37 million, leaving them with less than $2 million under the salary cap.

In 2003-04, the Swede recorded 14 goals and 20 assists in 82 games and was plus-14. He added a goal and four assists in seven playoff games.

Ohlund, 28, has 54 goals and 158 assists in 480 career regular-season games.

The six-foot-two, 220-pound blue-liner was selected 13th overall by the Canucks in the 1994 draft.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome. 

Once they sign Matt Cooke, then I'll be happy (and like our chances for The Cup)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2005)

*Hmm...*

*Maple Leafs acquire John Pohl from St. Louis*

*Copied from www.NHL.com*

5:16 PM EDT, 08/24/2005

*TORONTO (AP) - The Toronto Maple Leafs acquired forward John Pohl from the St. Louis Blues on Wednesday in exchange for future considerations.*

Pohl spent the past three seasons playing for Worcester of the American Hockey League. He had three goals and six assists in 13 games for the club last season.

In 2002-03, he ranked fourth among AHL rookies in goals (26) and points (58). He made his NHL debut in 2003-04, playing one game for St. Louis on Nov. 1 against Chicago.

Before being hired by the Maple Leafs in 2003, Toronto general manager John Ferguson Jr. ran St. Louis' affiliate in Worcester.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2005)

*Eagle rips goalie rules, two Leafs head to Europe*

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

August 24 @ 9:00 PM

*The Eagle is still steaming over the new rule changes to goalies handling the puck, writes the Toronto Sun.*

"I think at this level (the rule) is a bit of a joke," a candid Belfour told the Sun. "Maybe some forwards should play with their opposite hand. Or, better yet, play with their sticks upside down. That's what I equate it to," he said. 

"I'm sure the general managers who don't have a puck-handling goaltender were the ones who voted for this rule."

In other Leafs news, two Leafs on the bubble have packed their bags, deciding rather to play in Europe.

*According to the Toronto Star*, defenceman Pierre Hedin and forward Harold Druken have both signed deals to play in Europe, rather then face the uncertainty of playing on a twoway contract for Toronto.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2005)

*Atlanta is going to need a free agent goalie...*

*Report: Thrashers goalie Nurminen suffers possible career-ending knee injury*

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

August 24 @ 21:22, EST 

*ATLANTA (CP) - Atlanta Thrashers goaltender Pasi Nurminen has suffered a possible career-ending knee injury, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported Wednesday.*

Nurminen, who signed a two-year, $2-million US contract to remain with Atlanta two weeks ago, suffered the injury in his native Finland while training for the upcoming NHL season.

"He suffered a very serious knee injury to the extent that it appears he's going to retire," Atlanta GM Don Waddell told the Journal-Constitution.

The 29-year-old Nurminen has a history of knee troubles.

In three seasons with Atlanta, Nurminen is 48-54-12 with five shutouts and a 2.87 goals-against average. He is the club's all-time leader in wins, goals-against average and save percentage.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2005)

*Korolyuk to remain in Russia*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/25/2005 8:37:57 PM

*Despite an arbitration hearing scheduled for Friday, Sharks winger Alex Korolyuk has decided to spend the 2005-06 season playing in his native Russia instead of returning to the NHL. The arbitration hearing will move forward as scheduled.* 

''I'd like to thank Alex and (agent) Brian Lawton for notifying us of Alex's decision prior to the arbitration hearing tomorrow in Toronto,'' said Sharks Executive Vice President and General Manager Doug Wilson. ''This was not unexpected and I respect Alex for making this family decision. This creates the opportunity for additional ice time for players like Marco Sturm, Niko Dimitrakos and Milan Michalek. If and when Alex decides to return to the National Hockey League, we look forward to him playing for the San Jose Sharks.'' 

Despite Korolyuk's decision, upon his return to the NHL, the Sharks will still own his rights for one season at the financial number awarded by the arbitrator. This will be the case, even if Korolyuk returns at an age that would normally make him an unrestricted free agent.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2005)

*Flames ship blueliner Lydman to Sabres*

*Associated Press*

8/25/2005 5:42:29 PM

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - The Buffalo Sabres acquired defenceman Toni Lydman from the Calgary Flames on Thursday in exchange for a third-round pick in next year's draft.*

A native of Finland, Lydman had four goals and 16 assists in 67 games in 2003-04, but missed 10 games and part of the playoffs after sustaining a concussion. Two goals and 12 assists came on the power play.

The Sabres have been focused on bolstering their defensive ranks after losing Alexei Zhitnik to free agency. Buffalo signed veteran free-agent defenceman Teppo Numminen earlier this month.

Lydman has an opportunity to compete for one of the top four defensive spots, behind Numminen and returning veterans Jay McKee and Dmitri Kalinin.

Lydman's best season came in 2001-02, when he had six goals and 22 assists in 79 games, finishing second among Calgary defenceman with 28 points.

Calgary's fourth-round pick in the 1996 draft, Lydman has 19 goals, 74 assists for 93 points in 289 career NHL games.

Lydman played with HIFK Helsinki last season and, in 2004, represented Finland in the World Cup of Hockey tournament, registering three assists in six games.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2005)

*And the "Ducks" Saga continues...*

*Ducks trade for Brennan; sign Adams*

*The Sports Network*

8/25/2005 8:16:17 PM

*Anaheim, CA (Sports Network) - The Mighty Ducks of Anaheim on Thursday acquired forward Kip Brennan from the Atlanta Thrashers and also agreed to terms with forward Craig Adams on a one-year deal.*

The Ducks shipped defenseman Mark Popovic to the Thrashers to obtain Brennan, who has played in 46 NHL games in his career. 

"Kip Brennan adds size and strength to our hockey club," said Mighty Ducks general manager Brian Burke. "We needed more of a physical presence." 

The 24-year-old Brennan was originally selected by the LA Kings in the fourth round of the 1998 NHL Entry Draft. 

Adams, 28, has played in parts of four NHL seasons and has compiled 14 goals and 23 assists in 238 games, all with the Carolina Hurricanes. This past season, he skated for Milan in the Italian League. 

Selected in the ninth round by the then-Hartford Whalers in 1996, Adams played in college for Harvard. In four years at the collegiate level, he tallied 29 goals and 33 assists.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2005)

*Lightning re-sign captain Andreychuk*

*Canadian Press*

8/25/2005 5:32:46 PM

*TAMPA (CP) - Dave Andreychuk is putting off retirement for a while.*

The veteran of 22 NHL seasons re-signed with the Tampa Bay Lightning on Thursday, agreeing on a two-year deal.

Andreychuk, who will turn 42 on Sept. 29, won the Stanley Cup for the first time in 2004, after 1,597 regular-season games and 162 playoff contests. There was speculation he would retire on top, especially after the lockout wiped out last season.

But Lightning general manager Jay Feaster - who signed Martin St. Louis to a six-year deal on Wednesday - wanted to keep Andreychuk around.

''Dave Andreychuk walked into our locker-room four seasons ago and helped us find our way,'' Feaster said in a release. ''He helped our young players grow and develop and mature more quickly and he helped establish an expectation level in terms of expecting to win each and every night through hard work and commitment. ...

''Having his veteran presence back in our locker-room and his perennial 20-goal contribution on the ice are huge factors in helping us attempt to repeat as Stanley Cup champions.''

Andreychuk joined the Lightning in 2001-02, taking over as captain the next year.

The six-foot-four, 220-pound winger was a big part of Tampa's Stanley Cup run, scoring 21 goals with 18 assists in 82 games during the regular season and adding a goal and 13 assists in 23 contests during the playoffs.

The Hamilton native is second all-time among left-winger with 634 goals, 686 assists and 1,320 points and is seventh in games played. 

Andreychuk has also played for Buffalo, Toronto, New Jersey, Boston and Colorado during his career, posting a pair of 50-goal seasons for the Maple Leafs in 1992-93 and 1993-94.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2005)

*Habs re-sign Markov to two-year deal*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/25/2005 11:57:37 AM

*The Montreal Canadiens announced Thursday the signing of defenceman Andrei Markov to a two-year contract.*

Markov will earn $1.5 million in 2005-06 and $2 million in 2006-07.

Markov, 26, will begin his fifth season in the Canadiens uniform. In 2004-05, he registered 23 points in 42 games (7 goals, 16 assists) with the Moscow Dynamo in the Russian League. He scored two goals in 10 playoff games, leading the Dynamo to the league's playoff championship.

Markov played in 69 games with the Canadiens in 2003-04, and registered 28 points (6 goals, 22 assists). He played in 267 career regular season games in the NHL, and totalled 112 points (30 goals, 82 assists) and 96 penalty minutes.

Markov was a Canadiens' sixth round pick, 162nd overall in the 1998 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2005)

*Transactions for Thursday, August 25th*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Signed right wing _Craig Adams_, who had been with the Carolina Hurricanes, to a one-year contract.

*Atlanta Thrashers* - Acquired defenceman _Mark Popovic_ from the Anaheim Mighty Ducks in exchange for forward _Kip Brennan_.

*Buffalo Sabres* - Acquired defenceman _Toni Lydman_ from the Calgary Flames for a third round pick in 2006 NHL Entry Draft.

*Detroit Red Wings* - Signed goaltender _Jimmy Howard_ to a three-year contract.

*Florida Panthers* - Restricted free agent goaltender _Roberto Luongo_ awarded one-year, $3.2 million US contract via salary arbitration.

*Montreal Canadiens* - Re-signed restricted free agent defenceman _Andrei Markov_ to a two-year contract; signed defenceman _Mark Streit_, who had been with the Zurich Lions of the Swiss Elite League, to a one-year contract.

*Nashville Predators* - Signed defenceman _T.J. Reynolds_ to minor-league deal.

*New York Rangers* - Agreed to terms with defenceman _Martin Grenier_ and centre _Alexandre Giroux_.

*Ottawa Senators* - Signed defenceman _Andrej Meszaros_ to a multi-year contract.

*Tampa Bay Lightning* - Re-signed unrestricted free agent forward _Dave Andreychuk_ to a two-year contract.

*Washington Capitals* - Signed centre _Dave Steckel_ to a two-year contract.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2005)

Luongo turns down $25 mil/5 yrs and gets $3.2 mil/1 yr.  That's kinda funny.  Maybe he can get his team deep into the playoffs and get his 6 mil a year next off-season.  Right.

There was a rumor a while back of a Luongo for Theodore trade, obviously made up by someone with more free time than good sense.

Why is it that when J.R., Brett, or Conroy speak candidly, its interesting or amusing, but when Belfour opens his yap, it spews drivel?  I'm not so sure about the rule, either, but I have to say that Marty Brodeur was much more diplomatic about it.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2005)

*This one slipped by me earlier...*

*Canadiens sign Swiss blueliner Streit*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/25/2005 11:34:06 AM

*The Montreal Canadiens announced that the team has signed Swiss defenceman Mark Streit to a one-year contract.*

Streit, 27, played for the Zurich Lions in the Swiss Elite league for the past five seasons. He ranked third on the Lions in scoring in 2004-05 with 43 points (14 goals, 29 assists) in 44 games placing him among the league's top scoring defensemen. The native of Englisberg, Switzerland was selected in the ninth round, 262nd overall by the Canadiens at the 2004 NHL Entry Draft.

The 5-foot-11, 198-pounder has also made his mark on the international stage as the captain of the Swiss National team. Streit’s seven points in seven games at the 2005 World Hockey Championships helped lead an upstart Swiss team to a berth in the 2006 Olympics in Italy by virtue of their reaching the quarterfinals where they were only narrowly edged out 2-1 by Sweden.

Streit, who has played in the Swiss Elite League since 1995, spent the 1999-00 season in North America where he split time between the Tallahassee Tiger Sharks (ECHL), Utah Grizzlies (IHL) before playing 43 games with the AHL’s Springfield Falcons.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 26, 2005)

> Why is it that when J.R., Brett, or Conroy speak candidly, its interesting or amusing, but when Belfour opens his yap, it spews drivel? I'm not so sure about the rule, either, but I have to say that Marty Brodeur was much more diplomatic about it.




1.  Because J.R and Brett (I assume you mean Hull) are idiots.  And it's amusing whenever someone of lesser intellect speaks.  I would know, I'm an idiot.

2.  Belfour is not at all refined.  Brodeur is.  How he can come out smelling like a rose after a story broke, during the playoffs, that he had an affair going on with his sister in law, is beyond me.

3.  I hate the "goalies handling the puck rule" as well.  I think it unfairly restricts goaltenders.  As I said before, the NBA didn't tell Shaq he can't slam because he's too tall, but the NHL tells goalies like Brodeur, Belfour and DiPietro they can't utilize their skills, because it hampers offensive production.  I say bull s**t, removing the red line to allow two line passes will make the goaltenders lead pass a true offensive threat.  Something teams will have to defend against when playing goaltenders with stickhandling skills.  God, the NHL takes two steps forward, and one back.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> I hate the "goalies handling the puck rule" as well.  I think it unfairly restricts goaltenders.  As I said before, the NBA didn't tell Shaq he can't slam because he's too tall, but the NHL tells goalies like Brodeur, Belfour and DiPietro they can't utilize their skills, because it hampers offensive production.  I say bull s**t, removing the red line to allow two line passes will make the goaltenders lead pass a true offensive threat.  Something teams will have to defend against when playing goaltenders with stickhandling skills.  God, the NHL takes two steps forward, and one back.




The reason for the rule is that goaltenders stopping the puck interrupted the flow of the dump and chase.  Dump the puck in, goaltender gets the puck when it goes behind the net and leaves it there for a defender (or passes it to one) instead of allowing it to travel along the boards to an attacker coming on the other side of the ice.

My problem is that I'm not sure how well it will stop this, and if it will even be necessary to stop this.  If the NHL actually does crack down on clutching and grabbing, dump and chase may become a lesser offensive option than it was with the trap.

I'm also unsure about the red line going away.  Give Jacques Lemaire a few weeks, he'll figure out a way clog up the opposition (especially with what he has to work with in Minny).

The only new rule I really like is the elimination of clutching and grabbing.  It had better stick this time.  I kinda like shootouts, but keeping the OT loss point is retarded.  And they should have implimented no touch icing.  Officials could make a judgement call as to wether it's a missed pass or intentional icing.  I liked the idea of more playoff teams, too.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2005)

*Report: Malkin staying in Russia*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/26/2005 12:26:33 PM

*According to a report in the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette, highly-touted Russian centre Evgeni Malkin is not expected to play for the Pittsburgh Penguins before 2006.*

Malkin, the 19 year-old selected by the Penguins second overall in the 2004 NHL Draft, is under contract to his hometown team, Metallurg Magnitogorsk, in the Russian Super League until 2008 and he's made it known that he intends to play there this winter.

"My feeling is that Evgeni will want to graduate to the NHL next year," Malkin's agent Pat Brisson told the paper. "It makes a lot of sense for him to next year graduate to the NHL."

With the Russian Ice Hockey Federation electing not to participate in the transfer agreement negotiated between the NHL and the International Ice Hockey Federation, it appeared unlikely that the Penguins would be able to land Malkin this season. 

"He doesn't have an escape clause at this point," Brisson, who is also the agent for Penguins rookie Sidney Crosby, said. "But I don't think Magnitogorsk will hold him back after he gives them an extra season." 

Magnitogorsk general manager Gennady Velichkin is naturally reluctant to see Malkin leave, stating in an interview on Rushockey.com: "Evgeni will go to the NHL, eventually.  He's one of the best young Russian players. But, in my opinion, Malkin is not mature enough in order to become a star in the NHL. It's a little too early for Malkin to go.  Also, he needs to work on his English, as well. But most important, he should return debts to his parents that brought him up, (to) the club that made him a hockey player and spent much power and resources. He should help Magnitogorsk win the championship."

Malkin ranked third on the team with 32 points in 52 games with Magnitogorsk last season. 

While he admitted that the chance to win with a powerful Magnitogorsk team and play for the Russian national team weighed heavily in his decision, Malkin also indicated another influence in his own interview posted on RusHockey.com,  telling the site, "Actually, I was ready to compete with Alexander (Ovehckin) and Sidney (Crosby) for the Calder Trophy. But my agents told me that it'd be easier to win the trophy in a year."

The Post-Gazette reports that the Penguins will also be without centre *Milan Kraft*, who will remain in the Czech Republic this year.  Kraft, 25, scored 40 points in 66 games with Pittsburgh in 2003-2004 before tallying 25 points in 52 games last year in the Czech Republic.  He was Pittsburgh's first-round pick, 23rd overall, in the 1998 draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2005)

*Senators sign Ward, Heerema*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/26/2005 12:32:47 PM

*The Ottawa Senators have signed defenceman Lance Ward and right-winger Jeff Hereema to one-year contracts.*

Ward, 27, split the 2003-04 season between the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim and their American Hockey League affiliate, the Cincinnati Mighty Ducks. In 209 career NHL games with Anaheim and the Florida Panthers, he has recorded four goals, 12 assists, 16 points and 391 penalty minutes.

Heerema, 25, played with the Manitoba Moose in 2004-2005, scoring 44 points in 80 games.  He has six points in 32 career NHL games after getting drafted by Carolina in the first round of the 1998 draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2005)

*Phoenix trades Westrum, Wood to Wild for Michalek*

*Copied from www.NHL.com*

11:16 PM EDT, 08/26/2005  

*GLENDALE, Ariz. (AP) - The Phoenix Coyotes acquired defenseman Zbynek Michalek from the Minnesota Wild in exchange for center Erik Westrum and defenseman Dustin Wood on Friday.*

Michalek, who signed with Minnesota as a free agent in September 2001, played 22 games for the Wild in 2003-04 and had one goal and one assist. He had seven goals and 17 assists in 76 games for the AHL's Houston Aeros last season.

Westrum, a former University of Minnesota star, was a seventh-round draft pick of Phoenix in 1998.

In 2003-04, Westrum had one goal and one assist in 15 games for the Coyotes. He played 80 games for the AHL's Utah Grizzlies last season and had 18 goals, 15 assists and 117 penalty minutes.

Wood, signed by Phoenix as a free agent in June 2004, played 80 games for Utah last season and had two goals and eight assists.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2005)

*Transactions for Friday, August 26th*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Signed defenceman _Jordan Smith_ to a three-year contract.

*Detroit Red Wings* - Re-signed defenceman _Niklas Kronwall_ to a two-year contract.

*Florida Panthers* - Signed defenseman _Dan Focht_, who had been with the Pittsburgh Penguins.

*Ottawa Senators* - Signed defenseman _Lance Ward_, who had been with the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim, and right wing _Jeff Hereema_, who had been with the Vancouver Canucks, to one-year contracts.

*Tampa Bay Lightning* - Signed defenceman _Jay Rosehill_ and goaltender _Morgan Cey_ to multi-year contracts.

*Phoenix Coyotes* - Traded centre _Erik Westrum_ and defenceman _Dustin Wood_ to Minnesota for defenceman _Zbynek Michalek_.

*Washington Capitals* - Signed defenseman _Mike Green_, a 2004 first-round draft pick, to a three-year contract.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2005)

Post in transit to page 6...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2005)

Ditto...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2005)

*Defenceman Dan Focht Added to Cats Blue Line*

*Copied from www.floridapanthers.com*

August 26, 2005

*SUNRISE, FL – Florida Panthers General Manager Mike Keenan announced today that the club has signed D Dan Focht.* 

Focht, 27, has appeared in 82 National League Hockey contests for Phoenix (2001-03) and Pittsburgh (2002-04) scoring two goals with six assists and 145 penalty minutes. The 6-foot-6, 240-pound blue liner played in 52 games with the Penguins during the 2003-04 season notching five points (2-3-5) and 105 penalty minutes. Last season, Focht appeared in 26 games with the Hamilton Bulldogs (AHL) recording five points (2-3-5) and 84 penalty minutes. The Regina, Saskatchewan native was drafted by Phoenix with their first choice (11th overall) in the 1996 NHL Entry Draft. 

“Dan is a big defenseman who skates well,” said Keenan. “He adds depth to our club’s already competitive blue line and we look forward to him competing for a roster spot during training camp.”


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 28, 2005)

As a Flyers Fan, the only ones I wanted resigned are as follows: John Slaney and Radovan Somik. The rest are pretty much waiver kibble to me, even Lapointe.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 28, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> As a Flyers Fan, the only ones I wanted resigned are as follows: John Slaney and Radovan Somik. The rest are pretty much waiver kibble to me, even Lapointe.




Clarkie has said Somik won't be resigned. He thinks that they could plugin a minor leaguer and get the same results.  I always thought that Radovan could do more if they gave him the chance.

I'm surprised noone has signed Slaney. He could be a valuable asset as a powerplay guy and 6th defenseman. If the game opens up, he becomes even more useful.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah well I think for Slaney, he's not been seen a lot and thus, the lack of interest. 

But Clarkie isn't signing Somik?! That just boggles my mind. Hell he's the reason the Flyers made it past the 1st round.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 28, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yeah well I think for Slaney, he's not been seen a lot and thus, the lack of interest.




Possibly, but he has been around awhile in the minors.



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> But Clarkie isn't signing Somik?! That just boggles my mind. Hell he's the reason the Flyers made it past the 1st round.




Nope. I would rather have Somik than a couple of the guys they do have on the roster.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 28, 2005)

Here's the Flyers current roster (apologies to those not interested)  

          No.   Name   Pos.   Ht.   Wt.   Age   Hometown
            2   Derian Hatcher   D   6-5   225   33   Sterling Hts., Mich.
            3   Mike Rathje    D   6-5   230   31   Mannville, Alberta
            5   Kim Johnsson   D   6-1   205   29   Malmo, Sweden
            6   Chris Therien   D   6-5   234   33   Ottawa
            9   Patrick Sharp   C   6-0   188   23   Thunder Bay, Ontario
            11   Jon Sim    LW   5-10   190   28   New Glasgow, Nova Scotia
            12   Simon Gagne   LW   6-0   185   25   Ste. Fly, Quebec
            17   Jeff Carter    C   6-3   193   20   London, Ontario
            18   Mike Richards   C   6-0   192   20   Kenora, Ontario
            19   Branko Radivojevic   RW   6-2   207   24   Piestany, Slovakia
            21   Peter Forsberg   C   6-1   205   32   Ornskoldsvik, Sweden
            22   Mike Knuble    RW   6-3   228   33   Toronto
            24   Sami Kapanen    RW   5-10   180   32   Vantaa, Finland
            25   Keith Primeau   C   6-5   220   33   Toronto
            26   Michal Handzus    C    6-5   217   28   Banska Bystrica, Slovakia
            27   Turner Stevenson   RW   6-3   220   33   Prince George, British Columbia
            30   Antero Niittymaki   G   6-1   180   25   Turku, Finland
            36   Dennis Seidenberg   D   6-1   190   24   Schwenningen, Germ.
            37   Eric Desjardins   D   6-1   200   36   Rouyn, Quebec
            42   Robert Esche    G   6-1   212   27   Whitesboro, N.Y.
            44   Joni Pitkanen    D   6-3   200   21   Oulu, Finland
            87   Donald Brashear   LW   6-2   225   33   Bedford, Ind.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 28, 2005)

Lefferts,

I still don't know WHY we keep Therien. He's really starting to show he's not the man everyone thought he would be. Same with Knuble. Two very big wastes on the roster. Stevenson...eh. But I still think Somik should be kept on. He's got heart and it showed in the playoffs, IMHO. But then I guess unlike Clarke, I actually WATCH the games.  So this is certainly one of the decisions I truly question Clarke on. Getting a slightly over used Forsberg, eh, better than no Forsberg, ESPECIALLY if we can get him to only take 2 or 3rd line to keep some of the pressure off him. This way, he stays healthy AND ready for the playoffs. But its still mind boggling for Somik NOT to be a Flyer. He's a player, period. I'm sure whatever team he signs with, Somik WILL make an impact on their 3rd, 4th lines.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 28, 2005)

Therien is around because a bunch of Flyers lobbied for him to be brought back (ironically, this includes Roenick). He is making the minimum salary and will be the 7th defenseman unless someone gets hurt. I think he proved that he is too slow to play in Hitchcock's system before he was traded in 2003-04.

I want to see what Knuble does before I judge him. I don't really see the point in having Stevenson. I would also rather have Somik than Sim or Radivojevic.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2005)

I heard Sami Kapanen is commited to playing in Europe this year.  Was that incorrect?


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 28, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I heard Sami Kapanen is commited to playing in Europe this year.  Was that incorrect?




I haven't heard that, but I did just read that Somik's agent told the Flyers that he is going to continue his career in Europe. (courtesy CBSSportline player page)  It doesn't have any info about Kapanen doing the same.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 28, 2005)

*Tarnstrom awarded $1.6 million contract*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/28/2005 10:45:39 AM

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - An arbitrator ruled that Pittsburgh Penguins defenceman Dick Tarnstrom should make $1.6 million US this season.*

The team now has 48 hours to respond to the arbitrator's award, which was announced Saturday. General manager Craig Patrick won't announce the team's plans for Tarnstrom until Monday, according to a team spokesman.

Tarnstrom's agent Mark Stowe said the defenceman is hoping to stay in Pittsburgh, and would prefer to work out a multi-year contract with the team. Tarnstrom was the Penguins' leading scorer with 52 points (16 goals, 36 assists) in 2003-04.

"He's already bought a car and is getting Pennsylvania license plates," Stowe said. "I think that shows his intent."

If the Penguins reject the arbitrator's award, they won't receive compensation if he signs with another team. The Penguins could also trade Tarnstrom while they still control his rights.

Tarnstrom will become an unrestricted free agent after this season, even if the Penguins accept the arbitrator's award.

"He still wants to play in Pittsburgh, even beyond this year," Stowe said. "It makes a lot of sense to tie a guy like that up for a few years."

If the Penguins sign Tarnstrom for $1.6 million, he would become the team's fifth-highest paid player this season, behind four high-profile free agents the Penguins signed during the NHL lockout. Sergei Gonchar and Zigmund Palffy are scheduled to make $3.5 million each, Mark Recchi will make $2.2 million, and John LeClair signed for $2.1 million.

The Penguins have about $21 million committed to salaries this season, not counting pending deals for owner/player Mario Lemieux and overall No. 1 draft pick Sidney Crosby, who are both expected to sign contracts worth more than Tarnstrom's award.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow. I knew Therien was liked but honestly, especially with Hitch's system, he wasn't that good. But hey 7th d-man...I can semi-live with. Semi. 

I've seen Knuble. He's not that great IMHO. But we'll see. Stevenson I guess for fighting perhaps. No idea really why Clarkie picked him but hey it's not like he's doing it too much off waviers.

Well with Somik going back to Europe, sort of closes the window on showcasing himself in the NHL. Still time in Europe might do him good. Sim, I agree, is now where near as good as Somik. Raddy I can take because he and Somik did play on a line together and had some decent chemistry.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 29, 2005)

> The reason for the rule is that goaltenders stopping the puck interrupted the flow of the dump and chase. Dump the puck in, goaltender gets the puck when it goes behind the net and leaves it there for a defender (or passes it to one) instead of allowing it to travel along the boards to an attacker coming on the other side of the ice.




Except the goaltender is still allowed to play the puck directly behind the net, which includes impeding the dump and chase.  What they can no longer do is pick up the puck anywhere else behind the goal line.



> The only new rule I really like is the elimination of clutching and grabbing.




There is no new rule that is addressing this.  It's just a commitment from the league, that it will happen.  I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 29, 2005)

*'Father' of NHL's Quebec Nordiques dead at 79*

*Copied from www.NHL.com*

8:56 AM EDT, 08/27/2005

*QUEBEC (AP) - Marius Fortier, the man known as the father of the Quebec Nordiques, died Friday after a brief illness. He was 79.*

"I am very sad because I just lost my best friend in the world," said Peter Stastny, former captain of the NHL team that eventually became the Colorado Avalanche.

The title of "father of the Nordiques" stuck from the time the team was born in 1972. With five partners Fortier helped Quebec City earn a franchise in the now-defunct World Hockey Association.

"Marius Fortier clearly deserved the title as father of the Nordiques," Stastny said.

Guy Lafleur, who played for both the Nordiques and the Montreal Canadiens, said Fortier was one-of-a-kind.

"He was the father of the Nordiques and the father of the players," he said.

The team's adventure with the WHA lasted seven years and led, in 1979, to expansion into the NHL.

Not satisfied with just being one of the team's founders, Fortier also was its first general manager. One of his first decisions - naming superstar Maurice Richard head coach - surprised Quebec's sporting world. Richard lasted just two games behind the bench.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Except the goaltender is still allowed to play the puck directly behind the net, which includes impeding the dump and chase.  What they can no longer do is pick up the puck anywhere else behind the goal line.




That was my point.  It won't be effective at stopping the goalies from doing what they do to impede offense.



			
				devilbat said:
			
		

> There is no new rule that is addressing this.  It's just a commitment from the league, that it will happen.  I'm not holding my breath.




No, not a rule, per se, but it's "part of the package deal", as we heard over and over when the new rules were announced.  If they don't keep this commitment (and hopefully the creation of the commitee to oversee it assures that it will), the new rule changes will do nothing to make the game better, and may in fact make it worse.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 29, 2005)

> That was my point. It won't be effective at stopping the goalies from doing what they do to impede offense.




Absolutely it will.  The area where goalies are allowed to play the puck is located directly behind the net.  This will impede any and all forward passes.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Absolutely it will.  The area where goalies are allowed to play the puck is located directly behind the net.  This will impede any and all forward passes.




That hinders the three or four teams with the good puck handling goalies.  The rest of the teams saw the goalie give up the puck while out of position fairly often when passing forward, resulting in an easy goal.

What it doesn't impede is what happens 90% of the time when goalies stop the puck behind the net.  Goalie stops the puck from getting to the offense and either keeps it himself or slides it over to a defender.

So what it stops is a) easy goals with no goalie in the net and b) forward passing by goalies, helping their team's offence.  What it allows is interuption of the offence's attack.  Not sure how this helps make the NHL more exciting.  Their either should have left it alone, or ruled that goalies can't leave their crease to play the puck.  This half-assed idea probably won't work.  Damn, I'm starting to sound like Belfour.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 30, 2005)

*Transactions for Monday, August 29th*

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Signed forward _Alexandre Picard_ and goaltender _Tomas Popperle_ to entry-level contracts.

*Edmonton Oilers* - Signed defenceman _Danny Syvret_ to an entry-level contract.

*Nashville Predators* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Martin Erat_.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Re-signed restricted free agent defenceman _Dick Tarnstrom_ to one-year contract awarded by arbitrator on August 27.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 30, 2005)

*Oilers sign Knights defenceman Syvret*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/29/2005 6:44:04 PM

*The Edmonton Oilers have agreed with defenceman Danny Syvret on a three-year entry-level contract.*

The 5'11", 203 pound blueliner was the Oilers 3rd choice in the 2005 NHL Entry Draft.

Syvret enjoyed a highly successful season in 2004-05 as he captained the London Knights of the Ontario Hockey League (OHL) to a record setting 59-7-2 regular season record and the Memorial Cup championship.

In 62 games with the Knights, the 20-year-old native of Millgrove, Ontario scored 23-46-69 with 33 PIM to finish fifth on the London scoring list. He added 5-15-20 in 18 playoff games, helping the Knights claim the OHL crown with a 16-2 post-season mark.

At the Memorial Cup tournament, Syvret finished tied for ninth in tournament scoring with 1-4-5 in four games as London won the national title before the hometown fans in London, Ontario with a 4-0 victory over the Rimouski Oceanic of the QMJHL. He was selected to the Memorial Cup all-tournament team.

Named the Canadian Hockey League (CHL) and OHL Defenceman of the Year in 2004-05, Syvret was named to both the CHL and OHL first all-star teams and was a member of the gold medal winning Team Canada at the 2005 IIHF World Junior Championship.

In three seasons with London from 2002-03 to 2004-05, Syvret scored 34-88-122 with 96 PIM in 198 career games.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 30, 2005)

*Oilers acquire Stastny from Bruins*

*Sports Ticker*

8/30/2005 2:47:22 PM

*EDMONTON, Alberta (Ticker) - The Edmonton Oilers acquired forward Yan Stastny from the Boston Bruins for a fourth-round pick in 2006 on Tuesday and signed him to a two-year contract.*

The Oilers previously had acquired the draft pick from the Bruins when they traded away left wing Brad Isbister on August 1. Financial terms of the deal were not released for Stastny, who is the son of Hall of Famer Peter Stastny.

The elder Stastny played 15 seasons with the Quebec Nordiques, New Jersey Devils and St. Louis Blues between 1980-1995, collecting 450 goals and 1,239 points in 977 regular-season games.

Yan Stastny, an eighth-round pick in 2002, has played the last two seasons with Nurnberg of the Deutsche Eishockey Liga, notching 33 goals and 50 assists along with 143 penalty minutes in 95 games. Last past season, the 22-year-old Canadian finished fourth in the DEL in scoring with 54 points in 51 games.

Prior to his stint in Germany, Yan Stastny played collegiately at Notre Dame, recording 40 points in 72 games between 2001-02 and 2002-03.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 30, 2005)

*Islanders sign Robert Nilsson*

*Sports Ticker*

8/30/2005 1:59:19 PM

*UNIONDALE, New York (Ticker) - The New York Islanders are hoping right wing Robert Nilsson will have the same offensive touch as his father.*

The Islanders on Tuesday signed Nilsson, the 15th overall pick in the 2003 draft, to a three-year contract.

Financial terms were not disclosed.

Regarded as one of the top European forward prospects in his draft class, the 20-year-old Nilsson is the son of former NHL player Kent Nilsson, who had 264 goals and 686 points in 553 career games with the Atlanta and Calgary Flames, the Minnesota North Stars and Edmonton Oilers.

"I feel I'm ready to test myself against the NHL, so I'm really excited about signing a contract, coming to Long Island and being part of the Islanders," Nilsson said. "I'm coming to camp with the goal of making the team. I know it will be a challenge, but I'm ready for it."

Nilsson, who broke Swedish Elite League records set by NHL All-Stars Peter Forsberg and Markus Naslund with eight goals and 21 points in 41 games as a 17-year-old in 2002-03, had two goals and four assists in 23 games with Djurgardens of the SEL last season.

At the 2005 World Junior Championships, Nilsson finished second on the Swedish team with four points, including three assists.

"Robert adds another offensive dimension for us," Islanders general manager Mike Milbury said. "I like our forwards a lot, but I would consider Robert - even though he's just 20 years ago and still developing - as gifted a playmaker as anyone on our team. He opened the eyes of a lot of people at the World Junior Championships. We have monitored his progress closely and feel Robert has the physical ability to make the jump right into the NHL."


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 30, 2005)

*Making the Cut winners ready for NHL camps*

*Canadian Press*

8/30/2005 12:26:30 PM

*Jordan Little has been preparing for his big chance for months, working nights as a server at a Boston Pizza restaurant to help pay for the personal trainer who has been whipping him into shape.*

On Sunday, Little flies to Edmonton to step onto the ice with the Oilers - all because of a TV show.

Little was one of more than 4,000 hopefuls who entered the Making The Cut television series. On Dec. 14, 2004, with 18 finalists remaining, the six Canadian NHL teams each awarded one player a training camp invitation.

The six-foot-four, 240-pound University of Manitoba defenceman had so impressed Kevin Prendergast that the Oilers executive made him the No. 1 pick.

"I'm anxious to get out there, for sure," says Little, 23.

Little's jaw dropped when the Oilers traded for Chris Pronger on Aug. 3 - he just happens to be Little's favourite NHL player.

"I'm thankful," Little says of the unique opportunity. "I feel blessed.

"For me, it's a huge honour because Edmonton has been my favourite team."

Of the hundreds of men about to report to NHL camps, none are more excited than Little, Michael Mole (Ottawa Senators), James Demone (Vancouver Canucks), Matt Hubbauer (Calgary Flames), Kevin Lavallee (Montreal Canadiens) and Dominic Noel (Toronto Maple Leafs).

Little got to play in Edmonton the last month of the AHL season with the Roadrunners last spring, and he hopes he'll be back with them this season. The Oilers hope that's the case, too.

"They're anticipating that I'll be playing in their system," says Little. "I'm not kidding myself that I'll make the Oilers this year.

"My hope is to make their AHL team and show what I can do there and in the future move up to the big club."

Mole, 22, a goaltender from Moncton, N.B., who played in the OHL with Mississauga and Belleville and who helped St. Francis Xavier win the 2004 Canadian university championship, already is in Ottawa skating with players readying for the main Senators camp which opens Sept. 13.

"The closer it's getting the more excited I'm getting," he said. "I'm being treated as if I'm one of the guys on the team.

"The training staff has been great with me. Everything is first class. I've got a few friends with the team or in their organization so it's a comfortable feeling."

He was at a Buffalo Sabres camp a couple of years ago.

"It's nice to get another chance at it," he says. "(The Senators) have a few goalies in their system but I'm not going to try to figure out where I stand.

"I'm not going to play that game. That's out of my control. I'm just going to focus on my game and fight for spot in the organization. Basically, I'm playing for a contract."

He worked half-days at the Jon Elkin goaltending school in Mississauga and worked out at Mind To Muscle, a centre that trains athletes, in preparing for camp.

This chance has convinced him not to return to school.

"I'm taking a big step leaving university," he says. "It's all or nothing.

"I've made the decision to play pro. If there ever was a time to do it, this is it.

"I never felt I was given a fair opportunity in the past. It's not due to lack of talent. There's just guys that fall through the cracks. I've had a lot of success since those days (in junior hockey) but I've had a hard time getting people to take me seriously. You hear people say, `Goalies have a tendency of maturing later than other players,' and I might be a prime example of that."

Demone, a six-foot-six defenceman from St. Albert, Alta., played for the ECHL's Texas Wildcatters last winter.

Hubbauer, a five-foot-10 centre from Winnipeg and former Bisons teammate of Little, had a limited role with Toronto's AHL farm team last winter.

Lavallee is a six-foot-three defenceman from Montreal who played in Germany.

Noel is a six-foot-one centre from Lameque, N.B., who played at Dalhousie University after amassing 105 points in his last season of major junior with Cape Breton.

They've waited a long time for this chance.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 30, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Demone, a six-foot-six defenceman from St. Albert, Alta., played for the ECHL's Texas Wildcatters last winter...




Hmmm...rough situation for that kid. We _need_ another defenceman now that Brent Sopel and Marek Malik were cleared out to make room for Scott Niedermeyer (who went elsewhere)

But we are so close to the cap that I'm not sure we could fit him in even at minimum salary


----------



## devilbat (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey, I forgot about the Making the Cut winners.  That should add yet another interesting thing about the  upcoming season.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2005)

Well it's better than more expansion that's for sure.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 31, 2005)

*Transactions for Tuesday, August 30th*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Signed defenseman _Kent Huskins_ and centre _Geoff Peters_ to one-year contracts. 

*Boston Bruins* - Announced defenseman _Hal Gill_ accepted his one-year qualifying offer. 

*Edmonton Oilers* - Acquired forward _Yan Stastny_ from the Boston Bruins for a 2006 fourth-round pick.

*New York Islanders* - Signed right wing _Robert Nilsson_, their first-round pick in the 2003 draft, to a three-year contract. 

*New York Rangers* - Agreed to terms with defenseman _Bryce Lampman_ and center _Dominic Moore_. 

*Vancouver Canucks* - Signed right wing _Mike Brown_ and defensemen _Brett Skinner_ and _Prestin Ryan_.

*Washington Capitals* - Signed defenseman _Bryan Muir_.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 31, 2005)

*Bruins re-sign Hal Gill*

*Sports Ticker*

8/30/2005 7:26:01 PM

*BOSTON (Ticker) - Defenseman Hal Gill decided to stay near home.*

The Boston Bruins announced that Gill agreed to a one-year qualifying offer on Tuesday.

Terms were not disclosed, but Gill did receive $2 million in 2003-04.

A native of Concord, Massachusetts, Gill has missed just 14 games due to injuries in his seven seasons with the Bruins.  In 2003-04, Gill appeared in all 82 games, recording nine points and 99 penalty minutes while ranking second among club defensemen with a plus-16 rating.

The previous season, Gill led the entire team in that category with a plus-21 rating.  "We're pleased that Hal signed his contract," Bruins general manager Mike O'Connell said.  "Hal is one of our steadiest and most reliable players.  He plays a lot of minutes and has been one of our highest (plus-rated) players as well over the past couple of NHL seasons."

An eighth-round pick of Boston in 1993, Gill has collected 19 goals and 68 assists with 464 penalty minutes in 546 career games.

Due to the lockout last season, Gill played in 31 games with Lukko Rauma in Finland, totaling 10 points and 110 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 31, 2005)

*Capitals sign Brian Muir*

*Associated Press*

8/30/2005 4:38:10 PM

*WASHINGTON (AP) - Defenceman Brian Muir signed a contract Tuesday with the Washington Capitals, who acquired him from the Los Angeles Kings this month.*

Muir has five goals, 15 assists and 167 penalty minutes in 181 games over nine NHL seasons. He's played for the Kings, Oilers, Devils, Blackhawks, Lightning and Avalanche.

The six-foot-four, 220-pound Muir played in just two games for the Kings in the 2003-04 season. Los Angeles traded him to Washington on Aug. 12 for future considerations.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 31, 2005)

*Report: Leafs' Pilar out 2-3 months*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/31/2005 9:16:04 AM

*A Czech web site says Toronto Maple Leafs defenceman Karel Pilar has suffered a recurrence of a heart condition that forced him to miss the final half of the 2002-03 NHL season and the first 16 games in 2003-04.*

According to a report in The Globe and Mail, Pilar, 28, is expected to miss the first two to three months this season.

Pilar was reportedly working out this month in Prague when he experienced dizziness and did not feel well.

The Globe added that Czech doctors could not pinpoint the problem, so the Leafs flew him to Montreal to have him examined by a heart specialist.

The specialist concluded that Pilar has suffered another bout of viral myopathy, a condition that sees a virus in the heart stiffen the muscle to the point it does not pump enough blood to the body.

Pilar, a restricted free agent, is looking to recuperate in time for a December return.

_Files from The Globe and Mail were used for this report_


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 31, 2005)

*Coyotes' Hull gets quotes ready for season*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/31/2005 9:36:51 AM

*Leave it to Brett Hull to provide his colourful outlook on hockey with the 2005-06 NHL season right around the corner.*

The veteran forward, who signed a two-year deal with the Phoenix Coyotes last August and has a year remaining on his contract, addressed various issues with the Arizona Republic including retirement, general managers and coaching.

Hull, who has played 18 seasons in the NHL, said that while he admired former St. Louis linemate Wayne Gretzky for trying coaching, he was not one of the people who reportedly tried to convince Gretzky not to try coaching.

"I've only told Wayne Gretzky not to do one thing, and he didn't listen to me so I would never tell him not to do anything again," Hull said to the Republic.

"I told him not to come to St. Louis from Los Angeles and that (Blues coach Mike) Keenan was an idiot. He said (Keenan) wouldn't be an idiot once he got there. I said, 'He'll never change.' 

"I was right."

Hull also said coaching was not something the future Hall of Famer would try.

"I'm not very calculated," the 41-year-old told the Republic. 

"I'm a real emotional guy, and as people probably know after reading some of the things I've said over my career, I don't put a lot of thought into what I say, and I say what I feel at the moment. I don't think that's a real good quality for a coach."

Even with a year left on his current contract, Hull added that he wasn't t thinking about his retirement just yet. 

"This is not my 'Farewell Tour,' " he told the Republic. "Now, in a month or two, you can talk to Gretz, and maybe he'll tell you that it is my 'Farewell Tour.' "

Hull has played in 1,264 games in his NHL career with Calgary, St. Louis, Dallas and Detroit, scoring 741 goals, 649 assists and 1,390 points. He has won two Stanley Cups in his career (1999 with Dallas and 2002 with Detroit). 

_Files from The Arizona Republic were used for this report._


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 31, 2005)

Man, I hope Brett Hull does color for HNiC when he retires


----------



## devilbat (Aug 31, 2005)

> Man, I hope Brett Hull does color for HNiC when he retires




I don't think we'll ever see him back in Canada.  His dad even told me so.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2005)

See, now that's what I'm talking about!  The Golden Brett and J.R. are so much fun to listen to.  "Keenan's an idiot"!  Wonder if the Dogs are playing the Panthers this season?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 31, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> See, now that's what I'm talking about!  The Golden Brett and J.R. are so much fun to listen to.  "Keenan's an idiot"!  Wonder if the Dogs are playing the Panthers this season?




Hull with Ron MacLean (when Don Cherry) retires would be ideal in my mind.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> See, now that's what I'm talking about!  The Golden Brett and J.R. are so much fun to listen to.  "Keenan's an idiot"!  Wonder if the Dogs are playing the Panthers this season?




That is why I posted it...


*Predators re-sign Classen*

*Sports Ticker*

8/31/2005 4:42:35 PM

*NASHVILLE, Tennessee (Ticker) - The Nashville Predators re-signed center Greg Classen on Wednesday.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Classen, 28, recorded seven goals and 10 assists in 90 games with Nashville from 2000-03. Five of those goals came in 2001-02, when he played 55 games for the Predators.

Classen spent last season with Assat Pori (Finland) after playing for the Calder Cup champion Milwaukee Admirals.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Ovechkin signs with Capitals*

*TSN.ca Staff*

8/31/2005 6:12:37 PM

*WASHINGTON, D.C. - The Washington Capitals have signed left wing Alexander Ovechkin, the No. 1 overall pick in the 2004 NHL Entry Draft, to a three-year contract. Terms of the deal were not disclosed.*

Ovechkin, 19, had agreed to terms with the Capitals on Aug. 5 and signed his contract upon arrival in Washington, D.C., today.

Last season Ovechkin played 37 games for Dynamo Moscow of the Russian Super League, recording 13 goals and 13 assists while helping his team to a league championship. Despite missing 23 games while competing in tournaments and recovering from injury, he still ranked among team leaders in goals, assists and points.

In 10 playoff games with Dynamo, he tallied two goals and four assists, tying for third on the team in points with six.

The 6'2'', 212-pound Moscow native also represented Russia in several international tournaments during the 2004-05 season, including the World Cup of Hockey, World Championship and World Junior Championship.

At the 2005 World Championship in Austria, Ovechkin led the team in goals (5), points (8) and game-winning goals (2) while leading Russia to a third-place finish. During the 2005 World Junior Championship in North Dakota he was named the tournament’s top forward. Appearing in six games, he led Russia in goals (7), points (11) and shots (29), helping the team to a second-place finish.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Orca Bay president McCammon quits*

*Canadian Press*

8/31/2005 2:36:48 PM

*VANCOUVER (CP) - Stan McCammon, president and CEO of Orca Bay Sports and Entertainment, owner of the NHL Vancouver Canucks and GM Place, is leaving the organization to head a Seattle-based company, the team announced Wednesday.*

McCammon will become president and chief operating officer of the Joshua Green Corp., a privately-held, Seattle-based investment company with interests in financial services, real estate and other sectors.

''It seems there's never a right time to leave a job that you've enjoyed and a group of people that has achieved as much as we have,'' McCammon said in a release.

''The organization has reached a point, with a new hockey season before us and a new collective agreement with our players in place, where it requires full-time executive leadership in Vancouver.''

McCammon, a Seattle native, has held his role with Orca Bay since 1999. He's been involved with the organization since Seattle billionaire John McCaw became majority owner of the Canucks and NBA Grizzlies in 1994.

''Our focus on the financial viability of the hockey club, as well as our commitment to the community, to sponsors, partners and fans, has been fundamental to getting us where are today,'' McCaw said.

''Our priority now will be to recruit a leader who shares our values, and one with strong ties to the local community, to lead us into the future.''

Francesco Aquilini, who purchased 50 per cent of the Canucks last November, will oversee the business until a successor is named.

''We fully expect to have another successful season, and to continue to improve our business and on-ice performance in the future,'' Aquilini said.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

*The Price of Oilers*

*The summer signings of Chris Pronger and Michael Peca means the Oilers might have to keep Ryan Smyth.*

*Sportsnet.ca* -- It is hard to imagine Ryan Smyth skating in a jersey other than the current Oiler blue. But the same was said about Wayne Gretzky, Bill Guerin, Doug Weight, etc, etc.

Smyth, who will become an unrestricted free-agent next summer should he decide to sign the Oilers current $2.7-million US qualifying offer, would rather see a long-term deal tabled to remain in Edmonton. The 10-year veteran of the league is also not interested in signing a one-year deal and then negotiating an extension during the season. Teams can't negotiate until Jan. 1 after players sign qualifying offers.

"You're seeing a lot of different addresses with players this summer," Smyth told the Edmonton Journal, "but I'm pushing for a long-term contract here. They've talked about signing a one-year contract and negotiating on a longer deal during the season, but I'd rather not do that. It's a distraction. It's a team game when the season starts."

Smyth, the Oilers' sixth overall pick in the 1994 entry draft, knows he could attract Bobby Holik or Paul Kariya numbers should he decide to test the market -- Holik pocketed $4.25 million US to play with the Atlanta Thrashers and Paul Kariya left the Colorado Avalanche for the Nashville Predators and $4.5 million.

But testing the free-agent market in the new economic climate could also end up being a roll of the dice.

The Oilers have made strides to improve the club this summer, which Smyth recognizes and sees as incentive to remain and try to win a championship. Under the new cap rules, the Oilers would likely offer Smyth a three-year deal in the range of $3 million per season. However, the clock is ticking for both parties as Smyth is one of the few high-profile Group 2 free agents who are unsigned with training camps set to open in a few weeks.

"Last time I didn't have a contract going into camp, I took the physical, then (Oilers GM) Kevin Lowe said he wasn't going to let me skate without a contract," said Smyth, "I'm hopeful something will get done before then."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Transactions for Wednesday, August 31th*

*Boston Bruins* - Signed centre _Ben Walter_ to a three-year contract.

*Florida Panthers* - Signed free agent goalie _Phil Osaer_.

*Nashville Predators* - Re-signed centre _Greg Classen_.

*Washington Capitals* - Signed left wing _Alexander Ovechkin_ and defenseman _Jeff Schultz_ to three-year contracts.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Atlanta Thrashers sign head coach Hartley to contract extension*

*Copied from www.NHL.com*

6:18 PM EDT, 08/31/2005

*ATLANTA (CP) - The Atlanta Thrashers have signed head coach Bob Hartley to a one-year contract extension that will keep him behind the bench through the 2006-07 season.*

Hartley's contract was due to expire at the end of this season, his third with the NHL club. He was named to the position on Jan. 14, 2003.

"We feel that with Bob's leadership, professionalism and winning track record, he is the coach that will guide this team to success for many years," Thrashers general manager Don Waddell said in a statement Wednesday. "We are pleased to have him leading our team and look forward to the future of the franchise with him behind the bench."

Hartley, a native of Hawkesbury, Ont., has guided Atlanta to a 52-56-13 record in 1 1/2 seasons behind the bench. He has posted an overall record of 245-174-61 and a .574 winning percentage in 480 games as a head coach in the NHL with the Thrashers and the Colorado Avalanche.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Other Hockey News...*

*Wickenheiser scores 100th international goal in Canada win over Sweden*

*Copied from www.NHL.com*

8:18 PM EDT, 08/31/2005  

*HAMEENLINNA, Finland (CP) - Hayley Wickenheiser achieved another hockey milestone Wednesday, scoring her 100th international goal in Canada's 3-1 win over Sweden on the opening day of the Four Nations Cup.*

Wickenheiser, who scored twice against the Swedes, has played 145 games for Canada. "When I got the second goal, I knew I had 100 goals so one of my teammates, Gillian Apps, grabbed the puck for me," said Wickenheiser, who had the puck tucked safely in her bag.

Hockey Canada initially believed Wickenheiser, from Shaunavon, Sask., was the first woman to reach the 100-goal milestone in international play. But it appears American Cammi Granato may have beat her to it. According to USA Hockey, Granato has 177 goals and 152 assists in 191 games.

"It was kind of a nice moment," said Wickenheiser, who was named player of the game. "It was exciting to get the 100th goal and to do it in Finland where I played before here, it was sort of a neat feeling."

Winnipeg's Jennifer Botterill also scored for Canada, which plays the U.S. on Thursday.

Wickenheiser, 26, made headlines when she played for a men's pro hockey team in Finland, and the Finnish crowd Wednesday clearly remembered her.

"There were a lot of kids in the crowd and I think a lot of them were familiar with my name and obviously being over here with the attention I received when I was here," said Wickenheiser. "It was kind of nice to hear the kids squealing, the atmosphere was good."

Later, Jenny Potter scored twice to lead the United States 5-2 over host Finland.

Sweden opened the scoring against Canada in the first period on a screened point shot that beat Canadian goalie Charline Labonte high glove side.

But the Canadians, who won last year's Four Nations Cup tournament in Lake Placid, N.Y., carried the rest of the play, outshooting Sweden 30-11.

Botterill tied the game in the second period when she batted the puck past Swedish goalie Kim Martin in a goalmouth scramble.

Wickenheiser's two goals came in the third. On memorable No. 100, she started off the play making a long stretch pass to Apps.

"She threw it out from the corner to the high slot, and I just sort of made a little fake and went top shelf over the Swedish goalie," said Wickenheiser. "It was a decent goal, a nice goal. Sometimes you get them on garbage goals, but this was kind of a fun one."

Wickenheiser knew she was on pace to make history - people had been reminding her for days.

"It's kind of nice to get the monkey off my back and get two goals and now I don't have to think about it anymore," said Wickenheiser.

What's next?

"I think 200," Wickenheiser said with a laugh. "That would maybe be another milestone.

"But I think the next goal is to win the Olympic gold medal this year, that's for sure the biggest one."

The Canadian women will get a better idea what they're up against at the 2006 Olympics in Turin when they battle the United States on Thursday. Canada lost to the U.S. in a shootout in the final at the world championships in April.

"It's our first meeting since the worlds, so it will be interesting to see what they look like, and how we look as well," said Wickenheiser.

Canadian head coach Melody Davidson has brought 22 of the 27 players who have been based in Calgary since August to Finland for the tournament, which is part of the selection process for the 2006 Olympic team.

Canada plays Finland on Saturday. The medal games are slated for Sunday.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 1, 2005)

I love Haley Wickenheiser

The only woman in International Competition to serve a 10 Game suspension for fighting.

_Pounded the snot_ out of that Russian girl for cross-checking her from behind. I had no idea a girls gloves could drop that fast


----------



## devilbat (Sep 1, 2005)

> I love Haley Wickenheiser




Agreed!




> I had no idea a girls gloves could drop that fast




I've seen enough bar room cat fights to know that they can.  On ice or on the floor, dropping the gloves is a Canadian right of way, regardless of gender.

When I was thirteen or fourteen, our hockey team played an exhibition game against the areas elite ringette team.  We played ringette rules, and the guys just flipped their sticks.  We ended up getting clobbered on the scoreboard, and on the ice.  I have never received so many slashes, cross checks, spears and butt ends.  Each time I got cheap shotted, I'd look at the offending player, and they'd always have the same "Oops, did I do that" look on their faces.   

For our friends that don't know what ringette is, it's a game played on ice, almost exclusively by girls, where the object of the game is to score a goal by putting a ring, not a puck, into the opposing net.  The sticks they use do not have a blade, it is simply a straight stick.  The rules are similar to hockey, but not exact.  The popularity of the sport is on an extreme decline, with the rise of female hockey.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Penguins re-sign sophomore Malone*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/1/2005 12:26:55 PM

*The Pittsburgh Penguins announced that the team has re-signed forward Ryan Malone.*

Terms of the contract were not released.

Malone, 25, a Pittsburgh native, was an NHL All-Rookie Team selection in 2003-04, scoring 22 goals and recording 43 points in 81 games for the Penguins.  Malone ranked fourth among NHL rookies in scoring, ranked fourth in goals and tied for fifth in assists (21) during the 2003-04 season and became the first NHL rookie to score three overtime goals in a single season.  Malone led the Penguins in goals, ranked third in scoring and tied for third in assists.

Malone became the first Penguins' rookie to score 20 goals in a season since the 1992-93 season (Shawn McEachern - 28 goals) and was named to the Eastern Conference's Young Stars roster during All-Star weekend.

The 6-4 and 216 pound forward was drafted by the Penguins in the fourth round (115th overall) of the 1999 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Ben Walter signs a three-year contract*

*Copied from www.NHL.com*

8/31/2005

*The Boston Bruins have agreed to terms with center Ben Walter on a three-year contract, it was announced today by Bruins General Manager Mike O'Connell. In keeping with club policy, terms of the contract were not released.*

Walter, 21, was Boston’s fifth pick, 160th overall, in the 2004 NHL Entry Draft. He has played the last three seasons of college hockey at the University of Massachusetts-Lowell and, in agreeing to this contract, will forego his senior season. The 6'1", 195 lb. native of Vancouver, British Columbia has scored 49 goals and added 41 assists for 90 points with 58 penalty minutes in 107 career college games, including leading UMass-Lowell in scoring last season with 26-13=39 totals. He led Hockey East in goals in 2004-05 with 26, including three hat tricks on the season, tied for first in the league in power play goals (13), was third in game-winning goals (four) and tied for ninth overall in the Hockey East scoring race with 39 points. Walter is the son of Ryan Walter, who played 15 NHL seasons with Washington, Montreal and Vancouver.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

*Canucks sign Ruutu*

09/01/05

*With Ruutu signing, the Vancouver Canucks have little wiggle room left to sign Matt Cooke.*

*Sportsnet.ca* -- The Vancouver Canucks have locked up another forward and assured some more grit to go with their finesse players.

Sportsnet has learned left wing Jarkko Ruutu has signed a one-year deal worth $600,000.

In three seasons with the Canucks, Ruutu has played in 185 games, scoring 13 goals and adding 21 assists, while amassing 311 penalty minutes. Ruutu is a gritty player but he believes he can also contribute more offensively.

In 50 games with HIFK Helsinki last season, Ruutu had 10 goals, 28 points and 215 penalty minutes.

"It is obviously my job to bring grit and energy to the team, but at the same time I want to raise my offensive production a bit," Ruutu told the Vancouver Sun Tuesday. "I had my best year points-wise last season and know I can get better at it."

-----

*Cooke, Canucks Bicker over Numbers*

09/01/05 - 9:00 AM

*The Matt Cooke contract talks are turning into a war of words.*

According to a report out of the Vancouver Province, Cooke's agent Pat Morris told the newspaper that no offer was tendered which would have made Cooke the "fourth or fifth" highest paid forward in the Vancouver lineup.

"If he was willing to put Matt as No. 4, we'd be signed," Morris told the Province.

Trevor Linden is the fourth highest paid forward at $1.52 million, followed by the Sedin brothers at $1.25 million.

The amount Cooke is believed to be looking for varies from the $1.25 million the Sedins are being paid, upwards to $2 million. Canucks GM Dave Nonis said if he was looking for Sedin money he would already be signed, but Morris is also saying Cooke's demand for $2 million is "completely inaccurate."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Still a Wings-span Apart*

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

09/01/05

*With only about $7 million left in cap room, the Detroit Red Wings may not have enough money to sign two of their top forwards.*

DETROIT (AP) -- As the NHL moves toward resuming play, the Detroit Red Wings aren't close to re-signing restricted free agents Pavel Datsyuk or Henrik Zetterberg.

"We're nowhere near a deal with either player," Red Wings general manager Ken Holland said Thursday. "We've made a number of offers and they've made offers, but we still have a long way to go to reach deals."

It's a priority for the Red Wings to retain the young forwards, but with the league's new collective bargaining agreement the team's salary cap is $39 million US -- about half of what Detroit has spent in the past.

"From a club's perspective, if a player doesn't reach your projections in terms of performance, it really will have a negative impact on your ability to compete in the future," Holland said. "So, we have to be careful.

"From a player's perspective, they're looking for the best deal they can get because you can't renegotiate under the terms of the new CBA."

The Red Wings are about $7 million under the 2005-2006 salary cap, and hope to sign four or five players.

Datsyuk had a combined 42 goals and 77 assists during the past two regular seasons -- after a 35-point year as a rookie -- but didn't score a goal in the 2003 or 2004 playoffs and had just six assists.

Zetterberg had a combined 37 goals and 50 assists in his two regular seasons, then followed up with just five points in 16 postseason games.

Datsyuk is 27 years old and Zetterberg turns 25 next month, making them even more valuable to the Red Wings because the team has many aging players.

"They're both good young players with a lot of ability, but they're not finished products," Holland said. "I've had a number of conversations with their agents, and we'll continue to talk because we want to bring both of them back.

"I feel we've made fair offers and there's not a lot more we can do under the salary cap. I'm not concerned, but the closer we get to Sept. 12, I will be."

The Red Wings will leave Detroit on Sept. 11 for training camp in Traverse City, Mich. They will take physicals the next day, and will have their first workout Sept. 13.

Detroit hosts the St. Louis Blues on Oct. 5 in the season opener.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 1, 2005)

With the current economic environment, not to mention the very long layoff, I have a really hard time believing any player in their right mind is going to hold out this season.  That would just be absurd.

Cooke should sign for 1 to 1.5 mil.  The Detroit guys, should get about the same, they've shown potential, but they ain't there yet.

Can't help but think that Ryder is waiting for these guys.  That's about all he's worth until he steps up, too.  And what's with Theodore?  I'm getting a tad ansy.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 1, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Cooke should sign for 1 to 1.5 mil...




Totally. For Cooke that is a _massive_ raise, and is about the kind of money he deserves to earn.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> With the current economic environment, not to mention the very long layoff, I have a really hard time believing any player in their right mind is going to hold out this season.  That would just be absurd.
> 
> Cooke should sign for 1 to 1.5 mil.  The Detroit guys, should get about the same, they've shown potential, but they ain't there yet.
> 
> Can't help but think that Ryder is waiting for these guys.  That's about all he's worth until he steps up, too.  And what's with Theodore?  I'm getting a tad ansy.




I've been spending time today going through all the websites for TSN, Rogers Sportsnet, NHL, and The Score. I've discovered that a lot of lesser known players (some well-known ones too) are signing with European clubs.

There just isn't going to be room, financially, for all the players that were fighting for jobs before the new CBA. Lesser known players can earn more money playing in Europe instead of taking two-way contracts in the NHL.

I'm updating the list and it will be re-posted on the next page.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

Post moved...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

Post moved...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

*Canucks sign free agent G Brent Johnson*

*Sports Ticker*

9/1/2005 7:31:55 PM

*VANCOUVER, British Columbia (Ticker) - The Vancouver Canucks may have found their backup to Dan Cloutier.*

The Canucks on Thursday signed free agent goaltender Brent Johnson, a former starter for the St. Louis Blues.

Terms were not disclosed, but Johnson made $1.1 million while splitting the 2003-04 season with St. Louis and Phoenix.

A fifth-round pick of Colorado in 1995, Johnson was acquired by the Blues in May 1997 but did not make his NHL debut until 1998-99, when he went 3-2-0 in six games.  Two seasons later, the 28-year-old was given the starting job and excelled, posting career highs of 34 wins and five shutouts with a 2.18 goals-against average.

Johnson continued his strong play that postseason, becoming the fourth goalie in NHL history to record three consecutive shutouts in a playoff series.

"Brent has proven that he can play and play well at the NHL level, and we are excited to have him under contract," Vancouver general manager Dave Nonis said. A native of Farmington, Michigan, Johnson was traded to the Coyotes in March 2004.  He combined to go 5-9-2 with one shutout and a 2.51 GAA in 18 games.

In 151 career contests, Johnson is 77-53-13 with 12 shutouts and a 2.28 GAA.

"With over 150 games of NHL experience, Brent will be given every opportunity at camp to compete for a job with the Canucks," Nonis said.  "He adds a great deal of depth to our goaltending position."

Johnson likely will battle for the backup job with journeyman Wade Flaherty and Alex Auld, who made several starts for the Canucks during the 2004 Western Conference quarterfinals against Calgary.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

*Sabres and McKee extend contracts talks*

*Associated Press*

9/1/2005 9:22:03 PM

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Defenceman Jay McKee and the Buffalo Sabres agreed Thursday to extend talks for another week to see whether they can negotiate a long-term contract.*

If a deal isn't reached by then, McKee is prepared to accept a one-year $1.6 million US qualifying offer to play with the Sabres. The eight-year NHL veteran would like to play in Buffalo and hopes to secure a longer-term deal before he's eligible to become an unrestricted free agent next summer.

McKee agreed to extend negotiations even though there's been little progress in talks over the last two weeks.

''By the way things have gone so far, I'm under the assumption a long-term deal will not be reached,'' McKee wrote in an e-mail to The Associated Press.

The Sabres would only confirm that the deadline for talks has been extended.

McKee is the only player the Sabres have yet to re-sign.

Buffalo also announced Thursday that players are scheduled to report for the start of training camp on Sept. 12.

Camp will open the following day at HSBC Arena, the Sabres' home rink, where the team will practise until its pre-season opener against Washington on Sept. 17.

Staying in Buffalo is a departure from previous camps that the Sabres usually held in nearby St. Catharines, Ont.

The Sabres will also hold two camp sessions, Sept. 23-24, in the Rochester area, home of the team's minor league affiliate.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Thursday, September 1*

*New York Islanders* - Re-signed forwards _Rob Collins_ and _Kevin Colley_ to one-year contracts.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Re-signed forward _Ryan Malone_.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Re-signed forward _Jarkko Ruutu_. Signed free agent goaltender _Brent Johnson_.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

*Thrashers sign goaltender Dunham*

*Canadian Press*

9/2/2005 11:37:44 AM

*ATLANTA (CP) - The Atlanta Thrashers signed goaltender Mike Dunham on Friday, giving rookie Kari Lehtonen some veteran support.*

The Thrashers were in desperate need of an experienced netminder after a knee injury last week ended Pasi Nurminen's career.

"In signing Mike, we have added a solid, veteran goalie with more than 300 games of NHL experience to our club," Thrashers general manager Don Waddell said in a statement. "This addition is a great complement to our goaltending corps and gives us the talent and experience in net that is necessary to be successful in this league."

Nurminen was expected to mentor Lehtonen, a fellow Finn, this season. That task will now fall on Dunham's shoulders. Lehtonen, 21, was picked No. 2 overall in the 2002 draft and was already expected to take over as Atlanta's top goalie, even before Nurminen's injury.

The highly touted prospect spent most of the past two seasons with the AHL's Chicago Wolves but was called up to the Thrashers late in the 2003-04 season, beginning his NHL career with a four-game winning streak.

Dunham, 33, has a 129-163-39 record with 2.69 goals-against average and 18 shutouts in 358 NHL games over eight seasons.

The native of Johnson City, N.Y., posted four shutouts and a 2.97 GAA in 13 games with Skelleftea of Sweden's second division last season.

His most recent NHL team was the New York Rangers, who obtained him from Nashville in December 2002. In 2003-04, he was 16-30-6 with a 3.03 GAA and .896 save percentage.

Dunham was a third-round draft pick of the New Jersey Devils in 1990.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 2, 2005)

> Thrashers sign goaltender Dunham




Great signing by the Thrashers.  Dunham will provide experience and guidance to Kari Lehtonen.  Lehtonen will be a star in the NHL, if he can get through facing 30-50 shots, night in and night out.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

We'll see. I still think it's early to call any prospect, especially young goalies "proven" or "stellar" until they've at least done a few post seasons runs. But yeah Dunham is a great choice for the Thrashers, especially since he and Brodeur were/are pretty tight.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

*Report: Labour Day is D-Day for Datsyuk*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/2/2005 3:49:06 PM

*According to his agent, Pavel Datsyuk intends to sign with his Russian pro team if the Detroit Red Wings don't sign him by Labour Day.*

''If the Red Wings are unable to sign a contract with Datsyuk by then, than we would have to postpone the negotiations with Detroit until next spring,'' Datsyuk's agent Gary Greenstin told Soviet Sport newspaper on Wednesday.

Red Wings general mangaer Ken Holland, however, tells the Detroit News that he won't be backed into a corner.

''They've got some dates that they feel are pressure points,'' Holland said to the paper. ''But those dates don't mean anything to me. I don't think that's a very good negotiation, when I'm operating under a deadline and nobody else is. 

''Obviously, if Pavel chooses to sign a contract in Russia, that's up to him. But he could sign a contract in Russia with an out-clause negotiated in it.''

Datsyuk scored 30 goals and dished out 38 assists in 75 games for the Red Wings in 2003-04.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

*Habs ink Theodore to three-year deal*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/2/2005 5:38:35 PM

*MONTREAL - Montreal Canadiens General Manager Bob Gainey announced today the signing of goaltender José Théodore to a three-year contract.* 

As per club policy, financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Théodore, who will turn 29 on September 13, will begin his ninth season in the Canadiens uniform. In 2004-05, he played in 17 games with Djurgardens in the Swedish Elite Division, posting a 2.46 goals against average. He led his team to the league semifinals, posting a 2.23 goals against average in 12 games.

A native of Laval, Québec, Théodore played in a career high 67 games with the Canadiens in 2003-04. He recorded a personal best 33 wins (4th in the NHL), 28 losses and 5 ties. He maintained a 2.27 goals against average and a .919 save percentage.

Théodore was the recipient of the NHL's Vézina (Top Goaltender) and Hart Trophies (Most Valuable Player) in 2002. He played in 315 career regular season games in the NHL, posting a 2.52 goals against average and a .914 save percentage.

Théodore was the Canadiens' second round pick, 44th overall in the 1994 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

*Penguins sign Lyle Odelein*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/2/2005 1:21:32 PM

*PITTSBURGH - The Pittsburgh Penguins have signed free agent defenseman Lyle Odelein.  Terms of the contract were not released.*

Odelein, 37, has appeared in 1,029 NHL games in 14 seasons with Montreal, New Jersey, Phoenix, Columbus, Chicago, Dallas and Florida, recording 251 points and 2,266 penalty minutes.

Odelein played in all 82 games with Florida in 2003-04, recording 16 points (4+12) and 88 penalty minutes.  Odelein has played in at least 68 games during each of the past nine seasons.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2005)

*Brodeur thinks Stevens is done*

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

09/02/05 10:00 AM

*If you ask Devils goaltender Martin Brodeur, he thinks Scott Stevens has decided to call it a career.*

"It's my gut feeling," Brodeur told the New Jersey Star Ledger. "I didn't get in contact with him at all in the off-season, and for him to miss that much time and keep saying that he doesn't know yet, doesn't know yet, well that doesn't sound too good.

"It was tough all year (in 2004) when he thought he was going to come back for the playoffs (and didn't), so then you get used to him probably not coming back. My mind says he's not coming back, and if he does, it'll be a great bonus."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Habs ink Theodore to three-year deal*




W00t.  Now, if Gainer can get Ryder signed, we can commence with training camp. 

Edit: Oh, once they get a friggin' backup goalie.  They better get to that, the pickin's are getting slim.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 3, 2005)

Here's an interesting column from The Score's website...

*NHL Weekly*
*A look at unsigned restricted free agents; Al MacInnis ponders retirement; Carolina owner Peter Karmanos rips big spenders; Isles' GM Mike Milbury touts slick prospect Robert Nilsson; two former first-rounder return to Europe; and more...*

http://forecaster.ca/thescore/hockey/news.cgi?notebook

Here are the highlights from the article... for the click lazy.  

*Blues*
According to reports in St. Louis, Blues GM *Larry Pleau* met with 42-year-old defenseman *Al MacInnis* but neither side would comment on the nature of the discussion. It's believed that MacInnis is leaning toward retirement while the Blues have offered a front office position when the time comes.

*Bruins*
Word in Boston is the Bruins' payroll won't exceed $36 million, which leaves roughly $2.5 million for *Boynton* and *Raycroft*, the reigning Calder Trophy winner. Under that scenario, the best GM *Mike O'Connell* can do is offer one-year contracts and put off the more expensive long-term deals. The Boston Herald is reporting that Boynton and Raycroft were offered approximately $1.5 million and $800,000 respectively. "I think he (O'Connell) is going to have a tough time signing these two guys for $2.5 million," Boynton's agent, *Anton Thun*, told the paper.

*Canadiens*
Three teams in the Swiss National League have expressed interested in former Habs center *Yanic Perreault*, but the unrestricted free agent hasn't given up hopes of signing on with an NHL club just yet. GM *Bob Gainey* has informed Perreault that he was no longer in the club's plans.

*Islanders*
The Isles have a decision make with *DiPietro*. Do they give their franchise goalie a one-year deal in the $1-2 million range then face arbitration next summer or sign him to a long term deal and keep off the free agent market in three years. The latter deal would likely average $3 million-per-season and the optics of paying a 23-year-old goalie what he might be worth in three years and beyond is not good. Then again, *Milbury* and bad optics are practically synonymous. *Jonsson* isn't expect back from Sweden.

*Maple Leafs*
Is defenseman *Ken Klee* on the block or not? That depends on who you talk to, but Klee will earn $1.9 million this season and it's believed that GM *John Ferguson* is shopping for cheaper, puck-moving defenseman.

*Panthers*
According to reports in Miami, *Van Ryn* will accept his one-year qualifying offer if a long-term contract isn't reached by Sept. 10. *Jokinen* is seeking $4 million-per-season; *Bouwmeester* is seeking $2.5-$3 million-per-season, both on long-term agreements. "I will not allow Olli to be grossly underpaid." Jokinen's agent *Mark Gandler* told the Miami Herald. "(We) can't agree on anything."

*Senators*
Former Sens defenseman and Ottawa native *Jason York* has let it be known that he'd like to finish his career in Canada's capital. York played for new coach *Bryan Murray* in Anaheim and both sides have held talks. With *Greg De Vries* gone to Atlanta, the club may be interested in adding a veteran blueliner. Also, prospect center *Alexei Kaigorodov*, Ottawa's 2003 second-rounder, is expected to play in Russia this season.

*Sharks*
*Scott Stevens* in teal? According to Toronto's Mojo 640, San Jose is the only team to have made Stevens an offer. It's probably not going to happen but give GM *Doug Wilson* an A for effort.

*Stars*
Goalie *Marty Turco* can become an unrestricted free agent next summer and was discussing a long-term extension with the Stars, but those talks have stalled. Turco's camp was reportedly seeking a deal averaging $5 million-per-season; the Stars were offering $4 million-per-season. The 30-year-old has nothing left to prove during the regular season but a strong playoff performance would certainly help his cause.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 3, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Friday, September 2*

*Atlanta Thrashers* - Signed unrestricted free agent goaltender _Mike Dunham_.

*Montreal Canadiens* - Re-signed resttricted free agent goaltender _Jose Theodore_.

*Pittsburgh Penuins* - Signed unresttricted free agent defenceman _Lyle Odelein_.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2005)

The Bruins are offering Raycroft $800k??  Geez, spend a bit too much on forwards?  That's a bit of a slap in the face after what he did for them last season.  Maybe they should trade Thornton to Columbus after all.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 3, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Devilbat,
> 
> Funny didn't Keneen like another player during his tenure with the Blues and ended up trading him? *isn't sure about this so he could be wrong?




No, you are right. He traded Unbelievably popular St. Louis lifer *Brendan Shanahan* for (the then untested) rookie *Chris Pronger*.

Keenan was gone before Pronger even showed signs of living up to his potential. Shanahan went on to win a couple of cups with Detroit I think.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> No, you are right. He traded Unbelievably popular St. Louis lifer *Brendan Shanahan* for (the then untested) rookie *Chris Pronger*.
> 
> Keenan was gone before Pronger even showed signs of living up to his potential. Shanahan went on to win a couple of cups with Detroit I think.




And not only has Shanny popular, the Blues paid 5 first rounders to steal him from New Jersey.  I don't think they were done paying that price when Shanny was traded, it's understandable that Blues fans might get a little irate with Iron Mike.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 3, 2005)

*Hired gun, Bondra, returning to Washington?*

*Report: Bondra counters Capitals offer*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/3/2005 9:33:43 AM

*After being offered a one-year deal by the Washington Capitals, free agent forward Peter Bondra has made a counterproposal for two years and more money.*

The Washington Post reports that Bondra was offered a one-year deal for $1.5 million but made a counter offer through his agent Rich Winter on Friday.  

Winter told the Post that while the counter offer was for an additional year and for more money, it was "substantially less" than what they believe to be fair market value.

Winter would not comment on the dollar value of the offer.

"Peter feels he is a Capital," Winter said to the paper. "His family is in the area. He wants to finish his career in Washington."

According to a source, the Capitals also have refused to include a no-trade clause, which is another key sticking point in the negotiations.  Bondra said recently he was upset by the trade to Ottawa.

Bondra, 37, spent his entire 13-season NHL career with the Caps before he was sent to Ottawa on Feb. 18, 2004, for center Brooks Laich. 

Bondra scored five goals and 14 points in 23 games with the Senators, but the club did not to pick up Bondra's $3.4-million option, making him an unrestricted free agent.

Capitals General Manager George McPhee declined to comment to the Post through a team spokesman.

Winter reportedly considers Bondra's comparables to be Paul Kariya, Ziggy Palffy and Pavol Demitra amongst others.  The agent told the Post that Bondra has more goals over the past three seasons (95) than those players.

"Peter is prepared to play for significantly less than his comparables," Winter stated.

Excluding Bondra, Palffy is the oldest and lowest-paid of the comparable group at $3.5 million.

_With files from the Washington Post._


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 3, 2005)

*Another great NHL articl from The Score...*

An older article from The Score, which still has teeth... I've editted out those players that have already signed. You can read the whole article at the link provided below. - KF72

*SLIM PICKINGS*
http://forecaster.ca/thescore/hockey/extras.cgi?ufa-best-of-rest

*Unrestricted free agents: Best of the rest...*

*THE FREE AGENT FRENZY* is by all accounts pretty much over as the most sought-after free agents able to impact a club have signed. While there are still some big-name unrestricted free agents on the market, their best years are behind them. Mostly, the players available will play speciific roles when and, in some cases, if they latch onto a club for 2005-06. As general managers continue to complete their off-season moves through trades and signings, let's take a look at notable players still on the unrestricted free agent market:

*Forwards*

*Peter Bondra*, LW/RW
Is still a brilliant, swift skater. Has a deceptively hard wrist shot and likes to use it from anywhere. Is very strong on the power play and even more dangerous when a man short. Doesn't get a lot of assists because he shoots so often. Isn't a physical player but still takes a few too many penalties. Top six winger. The new NHL rules and open play may give him new life. Could return to Washington, but rumblings also have him looking Atlanta's way.

*Vincent Damphousse*, C
A heady and deft playmaker. Sees the ice well and makes soft, well-timed passes. Has grit, durability, size, versatility and solid face-off skills. Can fall victim to slumps, going long stretches without scoring goals. Is prone to taking bad penalties. Has lost a step over the years, but can still contribute. Pittsburgh may be a destination, especially now that prospect Evgeni Malkin is staying in Russia for 2005-06.

*Mark Messier*, C
Is still one of the game's great warriors and an unquestioned leader. Can still play a sound two-way game when used properly. Age has taken away a lot of his best skills and he's only a shadow of the offensive threat he used to be. Has lost some acceleration and can no longer dominate the game physically. Rumors have him returning to Edmonton, which makes sense. Messier can still bring a lot of intangibles to the rink.

*Bates Battaglia*, LW
Keeps his motor running for 60 minutes. Has great work habits and an infectious attitude. Skates very well and is sound defensively. Needs to show more consistency on offense. Has struggled numbers-wise, but improving them considerably may be too much to ask from him these days; Battaglia is now, first and foremost, a grinder with decent speed. Doesn't always use the body effectively, though, despite a good-sized frame.

*Brian Savage*, LW
Owns a great shot and is very good at getting into open areas to create scoring chances. The new NHL rules could be just what the doctor ordered for Savage. Can play either wing effectively. Staying healthy has proven to be a huge task for him over the years, though. Has earned the moniker "Mr. October" for his blazing starts to the season--and subsequent fades down the stretch.

*Mike Eastwood*, C
Is excellent on draws. Has ideal size for the center position. Can kill penalties and even be used as a shadow against top centers, despite being 38. Lacks skating speed, which makes him a risky proposition for the third line. Can go through extensive dry spells on offense. Now a fourth line center.

*Dan LaCouture*, LW
Is a strong, fast skater that is very responsible in the defensive zone. Uses his size effectively and works very hard every shift. Excels while shorthanded. Has a very limited offensive game and lacks hockey sense. Will never be able to shed the fourth-line label. Defensive winger with a lot of bump in his game.

*Yanic Perreault*, C
Has excellent hockey sense and tissue-soft hands. Can find holes to avoid heavy traffic and loves to unleash his accurate shot from anywhere. Is also one of the league's top face-off men. Is small in stature and his skating is a major weakness. Defensively, he can be overmatched in one-on-one battles and isn't a physical player at all. Now mostly a power-play specialist; the Penguins had reportedly expressed interest at one point this summer.

*Scott Young*, RW
Has an excellent slapshot. Plays a sound two-way game. Kills penalties with a vengeance and scores timely goals. Is a consummate team player. Doesn't play the body nearly enough. Has lost a step over the years. Can probably still help a team in a fourth-line winger role.

*Brian Holzinger*, C/RW
Has good skating speed and decent playmaking skills. Likes to take his game to the outside, which puts a lot of pressure on defensemen. Can play all three forward positions. Has a tendency to go into prolonged scoring slumps. Is smallish in stature and lacks a physical element to his overall game. Fourth line forward.

*Steve Thomas*, RW/LW
The 42-year-old is very intense; a fearless, fine forechecker and the owner of a bullet shot. Works the boards extremely well and adds versatility to the lineup. Sometimes elects to shoot when a pass would be more effective. Is injury-prone and starting to miss a lot of great scoring chances. Rumblings had him returning to the Maple Leafs.

*Peter Worrell*, LW
Big Worrell is an intimidating presence on the ice. Can punish people with a hit or his fists. Needs to work on his skating if he wants increased playing time. Has trouble avoiding taking bad penalties. Is becoming somewhat injury-prone.

*Sandy McCarthy*, RW
While McCarthy has lost the edge over the years, he could still be a very tough customer if he'd put his mind to it. Can chip in with timely goals and is solid defensively. Has proven to be a capable defensive player when given extra playing time. Still has skating limitations, though. McCarthy has a lot to prove again, especially as a top-tier enforcer.

*Jim McKenzie*, LW
The veteran brings toughness to the table whenever he's in the lineup. Accepts his role and also provides decent leadership skills. Can play on either side of center. Isn't talented enough to be in the lineup every night and is totally lost in non-physical matchups. Has cement for hands. Nashville's acquisition of Darcy Hordichuk made him expendable.

*Defensemen*

*Brad Bombardir*
Has decent size and plays a simple game in the defensive zone. Understands the Jacques Lemaire system and thrives in it. Owns a limited physical package and has very little offensive ability. Defensive defenseman who should find a job and hold on to it.

*Bryan Marchment*
His reputation for high-impact hits keeps the opposition guessing. Is still one of the most physical players in the game and a solid defender. Often takes foolish penalties, loses focus on the ice and earns far too many suspensions. His offensive game is extremely limited. No. 6 or 7 defenseman.

*Scott Stevens*
Hits everything that moves and sometimes hurts people as a result. Rarely makes mistakes in his own zone. Always leads by example. Has excellent hockey sense. Isn't the offensive defenseman he was a decade ago. Occasionally gets carried away when he goes for the big hit in open ice. Concussion woes have placed his career in jeopardy. The 41-year-old defensive defenseman still hasn't made up his mind about a return, or not, to the NHL. If he does play another season, it will most likely be with New Jersey, who needs to juggle with the cap in order to make room.

*Jason Woolley*
Sees the ice well and has good decision-making skills. Gets off a solid shot from the point more often than not. Struggles in physical contests, lacks size and loses too many one-on-one battles for the puck. Must show a more consistent game from behind the blueline. Depth defenseman.

*Jason York*
Possesses a sound skill level, good skating ability and an accurate shot from the point. Reads the ice well and has a very sound work ethic. Is not a physical player at all and relies solely on positioning to stop opposing forwards. While he's worked on his defensive game over the years, it's still mediocre at best. No. 5 or 6 defenseman.

*Boris Mironov*
An impressive physical package, including great size, a terrific shot from the point and a smooth skating stride. Can occasionally dominate a hockey game. Doesn't use his size enough. Needs to make better decisions with the puck, especially in the defensive zone. Must start showing up for every game on the schedule, since he lacks consistency. It's anybody's guess if Mironov will be back in the NHL.

*Jason Doig*
Has terrific skating ability to go along with ideal size for a defenseman. Looks like a complete defenseman in terms of physical tools, but the whole does not equal the sum of his parts. Lacks the hockey sense to thrive at the NHL level. Has apparently taken up acting this past summer.

*Jean-Luc Grand-Pierre*
Has great size and decent speed for his 6-3 frame. Can play either along the blueline or as an imposing winger. Needs to fine-tune his overall game. Must gain more experience and improve his hockey sense in order to earn more ice time. Utility player.

*Brad Brown*
Plays an intimidating game from the back end, and can also drop the gloves at will. Has excellent leadership qualities. Lacks foot speed and has trouble going up against shifty forwards in the NHL. Has not developed his defensive game as well as expected. Depth defenseman.

*Goaltenders*

*Felix Potvin*
Is used to a heavy workload. Has excellent reflexes, which allow him to play far deeper in his crease than most goalies. Always displays mental focus and doesn't let outside distractions affect his play. If his reflexes let him down, his chances of stopping the puck decrease significantly. Can also be guilty of giving up too many juicy rebounds.

*Ron Tugnutt*
Has a history of coming up big in pressure situations. Is an excellent team player and perfect role model for any late-blooming netminder still in the minor-pro ranks. Isn't physically capable of handling a major workload. Tends to play in streaks. Veteran backup.

*Byron Dafoe*
Is very athletic and light on his feet. Moves very well laterally and plays a smooth butterfly style. Has been hamstrung with injuries--pun intended--for a good chunk of his career. Can be prone to giving up a bad goal at the wrong time. Depth goalie.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 4, 2005)

Has Kovalchuk decided to play in Russia?


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Has Kovalchuk decided to play in Russia?




The "full" NHL Weekly column has this to say about Kovalchuk... note the section in italics.



> Atlanta's payroll is already pushing $32 million and *Kovalchuk* is likely seeking at least $5 million-per-season. It was speculated this week that a club with cap space to spare might force the Thrashers' hand by tendering an offer sheet at the $7.8 million max. Similar tactics have been tried in the past -- remember Carolina and *Sergei Fedorov*? -- but it's hard to imagine GM *Don Waddell* losing both *Dany Heatley* and Kovalchuk within a month. And just to spice things up, _Kovalchuk has signed with Khimik Voskresensk of the Russian League_ -- no doubt to a deal that includes an "out" clause.




That's all I know.

BTW, no transactions for Sat., Sept. 3rd.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 5, 2005)

*Report: Datsyuk signs with Russian club*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/5/2005 2:54:24 PM

*MOSCOW - It appears that Pavel Datsyuk meant it when he set a Monday deadline in his talks with the Red Wings.*

According to Reuters, the restricted free agent signed a one-year contract with Russian club Avangard Omsk today.

The 27-year-old All-Star centre, who reportedly turned down a $5 million offer by Detroit was apparently looking for a deal of at least $6 million with the Red Wings.

"I think I am worth at least what (Dany) Heatley or (Joe) Thornton got from their deals," Datsyuk told the Russian media.

Datsyuk has a clause in his Avangard contract, allowing him to leave for the NHL midway through the season.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 6, 2005)

Man...the Red Wings are looking a little long in the tooth without Datsyuk. :\


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man...the Red Wings are looking a little long in the tooth without Datsyuk. :\




Funny I thought they were BEFORE Datsyuk joined the team.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 6, 2005)

I've got family in Detroit that will be seriously bummed about Datsyuk.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 6, 2005)

I thnk he's right though, he probably _does_ deserve as much as Heatly.

It's a shame that without the money to go around now, that the Russians seem to be staying away (Datsyuk, Kovalchuk, Chubarov etc), but I can't say it was unexpected.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 6, 2005)

> I thnk he's right though, he probably does deserve as much as Heatly




I don't know.  It may be lunk headed Cunuckism, but I'd take Heatly over Datsyuk any day.  Of course, I think of All Star MVP Heatly, not dissapointing season, sucked in Europe, speed demon Heatly.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 6, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> I don't know.  It may be lunk headed Cunuckism, but I'd take Heatly over Datsyuk any day.  Of course, I think of All Star MVP Heatly, not dissapointing season, sucked in Europe, speed demon Heatly.





Yeah. Point taken.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 6, 2005)

> "I think I am worth at least what (Dany) Heatley or (Joe) Thornton got from their deals," Datsyuk told the Russian media.




I re-read this quote.  I guess an argument could be made in the comparison to Heatly, but he's not even in the same world as Thornton.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 6, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> I re-read this quote.  I guess an argument could be made in the comparison to Heatly, but he's not even in the same world as Thornton.




Yeah, a comparison to Thornton is nonsense, but I think he's making comparable money to Heatley isn't he?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2005)

I agree. Datsyuk's comments were, IMHO, overblown egoism at its finest (or worst. Take your pick.) No way he's as good as Heatly and while Thornton has had up and downs, I still would take him in a heart beat over Datsyuk.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 6, 2005)

> Yeah, a comparison to Thornton is nonsense, but I think he's making comparable money to Heatley isn't he?




Thornton's making 20 mil over three years, Heatley is getting 13.5 Mil over three.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2005)

He should be happy then with 2.5 mill and like it then. Unless he starts doing like 30 goals and 40 assists in Russia and keeps it up for his entire career, I don't see him making even close to Messier.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 6, 2005)

> who reportedly turned down a $5 million offer by Detroit




2.5?  He was being offered 5, and turned it down.  Let him go back to Russia for a year, and we'll see him back in the NHL.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2005)

Let me fix that for ya, Tef.   



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man...the Red Wings are looking a little long in the tooth without Datsyuk.




Datsyuk wishes he was worth even 5 mil, let alone more.  Let him play in Russia.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2005)

My point is simply this, he should be grateful I'm not his GM.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2005)

*Kings sign first rounder Kopitar*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/6/2005 1:05:24 PM

*LOS ANGELES - The Los Angeles Kings have agreed to terms on a multi-year entry-level contract with center Anze Kopitar - the club's first-round selection (11th overall) in the 2005 NHL Entry Draft.*

Per club policy, terms of the agreement were not announced.

Kopitar, 18, is expected to make his Kings debut during this week's "Pacific Division Shootout," a four-team rookie tournament hosted by San Jose from September 7-11.

"We are definitely very happy to have this deal done with Anze and we are looking forward to seeing him compete this week and during our training camp later this month," said Taylor.

This past season, Kopitar collected 49 points (21-28=49) and 26 penalty minutes in 30 games with Sodertalje of the Swedish Junior League.  The 6-2, 210-pound native of Jesenice, Slovenia, also finished the season with a plus/minus rating of plus-29.  In addition, Kopitar appeared in five games with Sodertalje of the Swedish Men's League (5 GP, 0-0=0, 2 PIM), represented Slovenia at the 2005 World Junior Under-18 Championships (5 GP, 6-5=11, 14 PIM) and played for Slovenia at the 2005 World Championships (6 GP, 1-0=1, 2 PIM).

Prior to the NHL Entry Draft this past July, Kopitar was rated by Central Scouting as the number one European skater, and both The Hockey News and Red Line Report ranked him as the sixth best Draft-eligible prospect.  Kopitar is expected to re-join Sodertalje (Swedish Men's League) in time for the start of their 2005-06 season.

"We are aware of Anze's desire to play at least one more year in Europe this coming season," said Taylor.  "He has a very good development situation in Sodertalje and it is quite probable he will be assigned back to Sweden."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2005)

*Gainey optimistic about Ryder deal*

*Canadian Press*

9/6/2005 5:15:03 PM

*LAVAL, Que. (CP) - General manager Bob Gainey said Tuesday the Montreal Canadiens are getting closer to signing winger Michael Ryder.*

"The gap between the two sides is not as wide as before," Gainey said at the team's annual charity golf tournament, which Ryder did not attend.

"It's still there in terms of salary, but we have agreed on the length of the contract."

Gainey said he is confident Ryder will be in the fold when training camp opens next week, and that negotiations with Ryder's camp will resume on Wednesday.

Ryder, 25, was a finalist for the Calder Trophy as rookie of the year in 2003-04 when he had 25 goals and 38 assists in 81 games. The six-foot-one, 196-pound winger from Bonavista, Nfld., earned $605,000 US that season.

"Michael is one of the players who is hard to place on the salary scale under the new collective bargaining agreement," added Gainey. "And he isn't eligible for arbitration.

"But each side understands the other's position and ultimately, I'm very optimistic that we will reach agreement before the start of training camp."

Also missing from the golf tournament was veteran winger Richard Zednik, who had been on his honeymoon and was expected to arrive in Montreal later Tuesday.

Ryder is the Canadiens' last unsigned player. Goaltender Jose Theodore, signed a $16-million three-year deal on Friday.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2005)

*Bondra, Kovalchuk among those unsigned*

*Canadian Press*

9/6/2005 4:57:47 PM

*Veterans Peter Bondra and Vincent Damphousse headline the list of unrestricted free agents still looking for work but the real action these days is with the restricted free agents, where NHL stars such as Ilya Kovalchuk, Pavel Datsyuk and Henrik Zetterberg have yet to re-sign with training camps just around the corner.*

Kovalchuk, who shared the Rocket Richard Trophy as top NHL goal-scorer with 41 in 2003-04, can be an unrestricted free agent in July 2008 so Atlanta Thrashers GM Don Waddell would like to get the 22-year-old sniper under contract for more than three years.

But that will come at a price, likely around $6 million US a season.

"I've spoken to Don Waddell pretty extensively about it and we will continue to have our conversations and hopefully it will be something that gets resolved in time for camp," Kovalchuk's agent Jay Grossman said Tuesday, not wanting to shed any more light on talks.

One restricted free agent who appears close to signing, according to sources, is New York Islanders goaltender Rick DiPietro. He's set to sign a short-term deal in the next day or so, sources said.

That wasn't the original plan. Sources confirm GM Mike Milbury had toyed with the idea of a shocking $60-million, 15-year contract for the 23-year-old goalie - a deal worth $4 million a season - but the concept, which was well received by the DiPietro camp, was dropped mainly because of insurance issues. Milbury has been down this road before, signing centre Alexei Yashin to a $90-million, 10-year deal.

Other notable restricted free agents who need new deals are Ryan Smyth in Edmonton, Adam Hall in Nashville, Nick Boynton and Andrew Raycroft in Boston, Olli Jokinen in Florida, Jay McKee in Buffalo, Mark Parrish with the Islanders and Michael Ryder in Montreal.

Smyth, his agent Don Meehan and the Oilers have a basic agreement on a one-year contract but were trying to work out a long-term deal. That hasn't worked out at this point and all signs point to a one-year deal, which would bring the 29-year-old star winger to unrestricted free agency next summer.

There aren't many options for restricted free agents other than sit at home when camps open around the league next week. The new collective bargaining agreement does stipulate, however, that they must be re-signed by Dec. 1 or else they can't play in the NHL this season.

Or perhaps Europe gives some leverage.

Datsyuk, 27, signed a deal with Russian club Avangard Omsk, a one-year contract apparently worth $6 million. If the deal includes an out-clause, and it would be a shock if it didn't, then he remains free to re-sign with the Detroit Red Wings but GM Ken Holland can't dish out that kind of money. He only has about $7 million under the $39-million cap and has to re-sign Datsyuk and Zetterberg.

Holland, who spoke to Zetterberg's agent last Thursday, hoped to resume talks with the Swede's agent this week.

As for Datsyuk, who has been unsigned since last summer, Holland had long feared this would be a difficult process.

"I negotiated from May 2004 to early September 2004 with them and we were so far apart at that point in time that I guess I was figuring if we picked up where we left off we were a long ways apart," Holland said Tuesday. "We'll see what happens."

The situation with Datsyuk could have an impact on the 37-year-old Bondra, who has 477 NHL goals on his resume.

"We've got two or three teams in the mix, and maybe four if Detroit is interested," said Bondra's agent Ritch Winter. "Ken and I have talked numerous times about Peter but he doesn't have the funds that would allow him to do what we would like him to do."

But if Datsyuk is out of the mix, the Bondra camp could come calling.

As an NHL veteran over 35, Bondra can sign a deal that includes bonuses. Those bonuses are allowed to surpass the salary cap by 7.5 per cent but would then count against next year's cap. That could give some short-term flexibility to teams with little cap space now.

On the unrestricted side, Vincent Damphousse, 37, is close to making up his mind on joining an NHL club.

"I may have something to announce later this week," he said Tuesday.

Defenceman Bryan Marchment, 36, would like to return to Toronto.

"I'm hopeful that Toronto will recognize their need to fill a certain dimension on their team and they'll be able to sign him," his agent Rick Curran said Tuesday.

Scott Stevens, 41, took his name off the free-agent list Tuesday when he announced his retirement after 22 NHL seasons.

"What he's given to this organization, you can't even put into words," New Jersey Devils GM Lou Lamoriello said. "We respect his decision."

Decisions are also expected in the next little while from fellow future Hall of Famers Mark Messier, 44, Ron Francis, 42 and Al MacInnis, 42. Francis and MacInnis are likely going to retire, but Messier remains a mystery.

Wouldn't it be nice to see Messier end his career in Edmonton, where he began his NHL career in the fall of 1979?

Either way, the NHL lockout not only robbed fans of an entire season and a Stanley Cup champion, but also possibly the chance to see those players retire in style.

"But I'm not one to look for a final year to say goodbye to everyone, that's not my style, I'm a private person," Stevens told reporters on a conference call Tuesday.

"I guess I've been dragging my feet on this. But I think it was time to let everyone one and let the Devils move on."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2005)

*Devils' Stevens announces retirement*

*Associated Press*

9/6/2005 4:54:49 PM

*EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) - New Jersey Devils defenceman Scott Stevens announced his retirement after more than two decades in the NHL on Tuesday, saying a year off showed him that he could live without hockey.*

"I think the game is more mental than physical. You have to be in tremendous shape, but you have to want to do it in your head," the 41-year-old player said. "At this point in my career I didn't think I could put the mental parts there every day, and that's a big part of playing this game."

General manager Lou Lamoriello said Stevens, a 13-time all-star who won three Stanley Cups with the Devils and played more NHL games than any other defenceman during his 22 seasons, has "been an integral part of all the success we've had."

"He's been a leader on and off the ice as a hockey player and a person. He feels he's accomplished a lot of things and now wants to devote a lot of time to his family," Lamoriello said.

He added that Stevens, the Conn Smythe Trophy winner in 2000 as the most valuable player in the Stanley Cup final, will stay with the organization in some capacity. Stevens said he would consider helping out new Devils coach Larry Robinson if asked.

Stevens, an unrestricted free agent, missed the final 44 games of the most recent NHL season, 2003-04, after sustaining a head injury against Pittsburgh on Jan. 7, 2004. He said Tuesday he is in good health and that the risk of another injury was not a major factor in his decision.

Always known for his rugged playing style, the Devils' captain said during last season's lockout that he expected to return when the labour dispute was settled. But he said Tuesday that the time away from hockey and the opportunity it gave him to spend more time with his wife and three children wound up swaying him.

"There's no question that gave me a taste of what it would be like to retire," he said. "It was enjoyable. I had a chance to do things I haven't been able to do in 22 years. It showed me I could live without hockey, and that definitely helped in the transition."

Stevens said he wanted to make the announcement before training camp opened to avoid being a distraction. The Devils begin camp this week and open their regular season Oct. 5.

"I guess I feel a little relieved," he said. "I've kind of been dragging my feet on this. Deep down you try to change your mind, but it was time to let everyone know, to keep the questions away and let the Devils move on.

"I've done a lot in my career. It's not like I'm chasing a Stanley Cup. I've been fortunate to have done that, and I know what it takes. If I was a player who hadn't won a Stanley Cup, it might be a little different."

Stevens' retirement and the departure of Scott Niedermayer to Anaheim as a free agent creates a huge void in the team's defensive corps.

"Obviously, it's a shock right now to hear," teammate Scott Gomez said. "You knew that day would come. We all thought Scotty would be back.

"Right now I'm a little bit shocked because he announced something, but at the same time he didn't play the second half of the year."

Pointing to the off-season acquisitions of Vladimir Malakhov and Dan McGillis, Lamoriello said the Devils' defence "is better than it was last year," referring to the 2003-04 season.

The 36-year-old Malakhov won a Stanley Cup with the Devils in 2000 before playing for the New York Rangers and Philadelphia, and the 33-year-old McGillis has played more than 600 NHL games with Edmonton, Philadelphia, San Jose and Boston.

The Devils also will start the regular season without winger Patrik Elias, who contracted hepatitis A in the spring when he was playing in eastern Europe during the NHL lockout. Lamoriello said Tuesday that Elias is able to do conditioning work but is not yet skating and would not be ready to play by the Devils' first game on Oct. 5 against Pittsburgh.

"He's progressing. It's going to take time," Lamoriello said.

Stevens had 196 goals, 712 assists and 2,785 penalty minutes in 1,635 regular-season games with Washington, St. Louis and New Jersey. He had 26 goals and 92 assists in 233 playoff games.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2005)

*Skating billboards*

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

September 9 @ 2:00 PM

If you thought there was too much advertising already at NHL arenas, there may be a little more.

Sources have told Sportsnet that the NHL is considering placing advertising on goalies' jerseys. They would wear a different coloured jersey than the rest of the team to further stand out on the ice.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 6, 2005)

> Sources have told Sportsnet that the NHL is considering placing advertising on goalies' jerseys. They would wear a different coloured jersey than the rest of the team to further stand out on the ice.





NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I can't see this happening.  Grant Fuhr tried for years to get the league to allow him to wear pads that had Pepsi advertising on them, and they absolutely refused.  If this happens, I hope Fuhr sues them for lost earnings (I know it couldn't happen, but one can dream).

Got the call today.  My season starts Monday.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 7, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Sources have told Sportsnet that the NHL is considering placing advertising on goalies' jerseys. They would wear a different coloured jersey than the rest of the team to further stand out on the ice.




I hope this is a cruel joke...  A different colored jersey?  What will kids now have to say I want to play the billboard?  :\


----------



## Agamon (Sep 7, 2005)

Gah.  I've always dreaded the NHL going the NASCAR/FIFA route.  Geez, I wish this was April, we could call it an obvious joke.

I'd have less of a problem if the goalie simple wears the home jersey when the rest of the team wears away, and vice versa.  Not big on the extra ads, though.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Gah.  I've always dreaded the NHL going the NASCAR/FIFA route.




Yeah well unfortunately it appears to be the only way they'll get some serious revenue is by advertising like that. Sucks I'll grant you but there you are.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 7, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yeah well unfortunately it appears to be the only way they'll get some serious revenue is by advertising like that. Sucks I'll grant you but there you are.




There are other ways to get advertising money other than turning the goalie into a walking billboard though.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah but so far none of that appears to be working. I mean the reason the NFL doesn't worry is BECAUSE their TV ads along with the rights to show games draw in enough financial incentive to pay off their costs. So far the NHL can't even come close to breaking even with the same idealogy.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2005)

*Damphousse to announce retirement*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/6/2005 10:29:41 PM

*After 18 NHL seasons, Vincent Damphousse is ready to call it a career.*

The veteran forward has called a news conference for Wednesday morning at which time he will announce his retirement from the game.

In 1,378 NHL games with Toronto, Edmonton, Montreal and San Jose, where he spent the last five seasons, Damphousse has 432 goals, 773, 1,190 penalty minutes and a plus-minus rating of plus-15. His 1,205 career points put him 38th on the all-time list.

The four-time all-star won a Stanley Cup with Montreal in 1993.

Damphousse signed a one-year contract with the Colorado Avalanche in 2004, but didn't play a single game with the club because of the lockout.

Damphousse scored 12 goals and assisted on 29 with San Jose in 2003-04. He led the Sharks in playoff scoring with seven goals and seven assists in 17 games, leading the club he captained all the way to the Western Conference final.

Damphousse, 37, was an unrestricted free agent.

Bob Sauve, Damphousse's agent, told a Pittsburgh newspaper last month that he had discussions with Penguins GM Craig Patrick about playing in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Tuesday, September 6*

*Los Angeles Kings* - Agreed to terms with center _Anze Kopitar_, their first-round pick in the 2005 draft.

*New York Islanders* - Signed left wing _Travis Brigley_, who had been with the Colorado Avalanche, to a one-year contract.

*New York Rangers* - Agreed to terms with center _Jed Ortmeyer_ and defensemen _Michal Rozsival_, who had been with the Pittsburgh Penguins, and _Craig Weller_.

*San Jose Sharks* - Re-signed center _Patrick Rissmiller_ and left wing _Ryane Clowe_; signed right wing _Jonathan Tremblay_.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 7, 2005)

Man, the pickings are getting slim.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2005)

Post moved to next page...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2005)

Post moved to next page...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2005)

*Damphousse makes it official...*

*Damphousse calls it a career*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/7/2005 3:03:59 AM

*After 18 NHL seasons, Vincent Damphousse is ready to call it a career.*

The 37-year-old appeared in a total of 1,378 NHL games, scoring 432 goals, 773 assists for 1,205 points.

"I want to thank my coaches, fans, media and especially my teammates for 18 great years in the NHL," said Damphousse. "I loved getting up every morning and heading to the rink, and I will miss being in the dressing room with the guys, however I'm looking forward to the next stage of my life."

Eighth on the list of games played among active players, Damphousse began his 18-year career in 1986 with Toronto, which drafted him sixth overall prior to that season.

A four-time All-Star who registered 12 career hat tricks, Damphousse is 30th on the all-time assists list. His 1,205 points is good for 38th all-time.

After being drafted by the Toronto Maple Leafs in 1986 with the sixth overall pick, Damphousse played five seasons with the Leafs before being traded to the Edmonton Oilers. A year later he was traded to the Montreal Canadiens.

The highlight of Damphousse's career came during his first season in Montreal when he helped the Canadiens win their 24th Stanley Cup in 1992-93 in front of family and friends. Damphousse had a team high 23 points in 20 playoff games. In that championship season, Damphousse scored a career high 97 regular season points.

After six-and-a-half seasons in Montreal, Damphousse was dealt at the trade deadline to the San Jose Sharks in 1999. Vincent played five-plus seasons in San Jose and helped lead the team to the Western Conference final in 2003-04.

"Vincent played the game with great passion and intensity every time he stepped on the ice," said former teammate and good friend Brian Savage. "It was beneficial for me and many others to break into the league and learn from Vinny how to be a professional both on and off the ice."

Damphousse signed a one-year contract with Colorado last year but never played for the Avalanche due to the NHL lockout. A free agent again this summer, the Montreal native had discussions with Pittsburgh last month with hopes of continuing his career.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2005)

*Rozsival among three Rangers signings*

*Canadian Press*

9/7/2005 12:24:15 PM

*NEW YORK (CP) - The New York Rangers have signed forwards Jed Ortmeyer and Craig Weller and defenceman Michal Rozsival.*

Ortmeyer, 26, had two goals, four assists and 16 penalty minutes in 58 games with Rangers during the 2003-04 season.

The six-foot, 190-pound forward from Omaha, Neb., spent last season with the American Hockey League's Hartford Wolf Pack and collected seven goals, 20 assists and 63 penalty minutes in 61 games.

Weller, 24, had 10 goals, nine assists and 189 penalty minutes in 76 games last season for Hartford.

The six-foot-four, 220-pound forward from Calgary finished the season tied for fourth in penalty minutes with Hartford.

Rozsival, 26, played in the Czech Republic last season for Ocelari Trinec and Moeller Pardubice and had two goals, 13 assists and 70 penalty minutes in 51 games.

The six-foot-one, 215-pound blue-liner from Vlasim, Czech Republic, has played 237 career NHL games, all with the Pittsburgh Penguins, and has a career 18 goals, 47 assists and 161 penalty minutes.

He missed the 2003-04 season after injuring his knee in the first game of the season.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2005)

*Lightning ink Rohloff*

*Canadian Press*

9/7/2005 12:54:50 PM

*TAMPA BAY, Fla. (CP) - The Tampa Bay Lightning have signed defenceman Todd Rohloff to a one-year contract.*

The 31-year-old from Grand Rapids, Minn., played 12 games in the American Hockey League for Rochester last season before suffering a season-ending injury.

The six-foot-two, 218-pound blue-liner has six assists and 40 penalty minutes in 75 career NHL games for Washington and Columbus.

Rohloff was a teammate of Lightning defenceman Dan Boyle for four seasons at Miami (Ohio) University, where he recorded seven goals and 27 assists in 116 career games.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*Mighty Ducks sign Salei*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/7/2005 7:56:13 PM

*ANAHEIM, Calif. - The Mighty Ducks of Anaheim have signed defenceman Ruslan Salei to a one-year contract.*

Per club policy, no financial terms of the deal were disclosed.

Salei, 30, has appeared in 516 career NHL games - all with Anaheim - posting 86 points with 621 penalty minutes. He ranks third on Anaheim's all-time games played list and is the active leader.  Additionally, he has played more games than any other defencemen selected in the 1996 NHL Entry Draft.

The 6-1, 213-pound defenseman spent the 2004-05 season with Ak Bars Kazan in the Russian Elite League. In 35 games, Salei recorded 20 points with 36 PIM.  In the 2003-04 season, Salei scored 15 points in 82 games.  It marked the second time in his career he played in all 82 games.

The Minsk, Belarus native was originally drafted by Anaheim in the first round (9th overall) of the 1996 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*Maple Leafs re-sign Ponikarovsky*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/7/2005 4:22:52 PM

*The Toronto Maple Leafs have re-signed restricted free agent forward Alexei Ponikarovsky to a two-year contract. In keeping with club policy, terms of the contract were not disclosed.*

Ponikarovsky, 25, played 19 games for Voskresensk of the Russian Hockey League last season collecting six points with 16 penalty minutes.

In 2003-04 with the Maple Leafs, he played 73 games collecting a career high 28 points with 44 penalty minutes. He was also third on the team in plus/minus at +14.

The native of Kiev, Ukraine has played 116 career NHL games for Toronto collecting 37 points with 69 penalty minutes. He was Toronto's fourth choice, 87th overall, in the 1998 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*Isles re-sign DiPietro to $2.5M deal*

*Canadian Press*

9/7/2005 2:41:58 PM

*UNIONDALE, N.Y. (CP-AP) - Rick DiPietro's new deal with the New York Islanders is 14 years short of what was originally discussed but the 23-year-old was nevertheless pleased to sign a $2.5-million US, one-year agreement Wednesday.*

GM Mike Milbury and DiPietro's camp were contemplating a $60-million, 15-year blockbuster deal but it fell through mainly because of insurance issues, sources confirmed Tuesday.

DiPietro said talks would continue in January on a possible long-term contract.

"I've made my feelings known that Long Island is where I want to spend my career and hopefully we can work something out," he said Wednesday at the U.S. Olympic camp in Colorado Springs.

DiPietro, who turns 24 on Sept. 19, was 23-18-5 with a 2.18 GAA in 2003-04 with the Islanders. The Massachusetts native could be the U.S. starter at the Turin Olympics next February. He'll report to Islanders training camp when it opens Sept. 12 in Yarmouth, N.S.

"It's great news that Ricky's in the fold," Islanders head coach Steve Stirling said in a statement. "He is a very important player for our franchise's present and future."

DiPietro was the first overall selection in the 2000 NHL entry draft, becoming the first goaltender ever taken with the first pick. DiPietro was a member of the U.S. team at the 2004 World Cup.

For his NHL career, DiPietro is 28-38-8 with a 2.71 GAA.

DiPietro played for the United States on two under-18 teams and appeared twice in the world junior championship. He played in three games during the 2001 men's world championship and went 2-2 with a 1.68 GAA during this year's tournament in which the U.S. lost in the quarter-finals.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*Red Wings sign Zetterberg to 4-year deal*

*Canadian Press*

9/7/2005 5:39:55 PM

*DETROIT (CP) - Henrik Zetterberg is in. Pavel Datsyuk is probably out.*

The Detroit Red Wings re-signed Zetterberg to a $10.6-million US, four-year contract Wednesday, bringing back at least one of their two star restricted free agents.

Centre Pavel Datsyuk has agreed to a deal in Russia and remains unsigned by the Red Wings. It appears he won't be in the NHL this season.

But Zetterberg finally signed after a long negotiation. He'll earn $2.65 million a season and gave up one year of unrestricted free agency, which was key for the Wings.

''Something his agent and I talked about over the course of the month is trying to get a long-term deal done that both of us were comfortable with,'' Wings GM Ken Holland told The Canadian Press. ''We were able to do that.''

Holland said the deal basically leaves the Wings with 10 forwards, seven defencemen and two goalies signed for a total of $33.5 million, $5.5 million under the salary cap. Holland would like to get three more forwards into the fold, and it's not clear whether Datsyuk will be one of them.

''His agent told me his contract in Russia does not include an out-clause,'' Holland said. ''I'm operating under the assumption that we don't have Pavel for this season.''

Datsyuk, according to reports out of Russia, signed a one-year deal worth up to $6 million with Avangard Omsk of the Russian Super League but Dynamo Moscow matched Avangard's offer Wednesday to bring the 27-year-old back to the Moscow club where Datsyuk played during the lockout.

It is surprising that Datsyuk's contract in Russia would not include an out clause because players often use those clauses as leverage in negotiations with their NHL clubs.

Holland continues to talk with the Datsyuk camp.

''I am continuing to stay in touch almost on a day-to-day basis with his agent Gary Greenstin,'' Holland said. ''Gary is in Russia and plans to be there for a while. But I want to remain in touch with Gary and Pavel. We own his rights for next year and certainly we'd like him to come back.

''In the event that all of sudden something arises and he is able to play in the NHL this year, I want to be on top of it for obvious reasons.''

Zetterberg, meanwhile, led the Swedish Elite League in scoring during the NHL lockout with 50 points (19-31) in 50 games with Timra. In 2003-04, he had 15 goals and 28 assists in 61 games with the Wings. He has 37 goals and 50 assists in 140 career games.

''The last time we saw him in a Red Wing uniform he was 23 years old,'' said Holland. ''He's now 25 and really just now coming into the prime of his career. He dominated in Sweden last year and he's continued to develop. He's a young player we want to build around.''


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*"Hockey Hearsay" for September 7 @ 9:00 AM*

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*


*Cooke ready to sit*
The contract talks between Matt Cooke and the Vancouver Canucks may have hit a wall, writes the Vancouver Sun.

Despite several offers tendered by Canucks GM Dave Nonis, all have been rejected by Cooke and his agent Pat Morris.

It's believed Cooke is looking for a two-year deal worth $1.25 to $1.5 miilion.

"I'm not going to get into any numbers publically,' Cooke told the Sun. "It's not a public battle. It's a battle between Pat and Dave and myself. I believe in what I believe. This is what I've set myself up to do and I'm willing to be patient if that's what I need to do. I just want fair market value, that's all I want." 


*Leafs after Czerkawski*
It looks like the Toronto Maple Leafs are interested in signing another reclamation project.

The Toronto Star is reporting the Leafs are interested in signing former 35-goal scorer Mariusz Czerkawski.

Sources have told the Star the Leafs have spoken to Czerkawski's agent and are looking to sign him to a one-year deal worth $500,000.

Last season, he struggled in the Swedish Elite League, scoring 15 goals and 24 points for Djurgarden.


*Oilers Markkanen breaks collarbone*
The season hasn't even started yet and the Oilers are already losing players to the DL.

Goalie Jussi Markkanen fractured his left collarbone during a game in Finland Aug. 30 and is expected to miss training camp and the majority of the Oilers eight pre-season games, writes the Edmonton Sun.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*Montreal Canadiens sign defenceman Jeff Paul to a one-year contract*

*Copied from www.NHL.com*

09/07/2005 4:58 PM EDT

*MONTREAL (CP) - The Montreal Canadiens have signed defenceman Jeff Paul to a one-year contract.*

The 27-year-old from London, Ont., had a goal, two assists and 137 penalty minutes in 54 games for the American Hockey League's Portland Pirates last season.

Paul, six foot four and 225 pounds, was drafted 42nd overall by Chicago in 1996. He played two regular season games for the Colorado Avalanche in 2002-03 and has played in the AHL for Hershey, San Antonio, Hartford and Portland since then.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 8, 2005)

*Sigh*  It's such a long time before hockey season.  It was nice to see highlights from the Senators rookie tourney though.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Wednesday, September 7*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Signed restricted free agent defenceman _Ruslan Salei_.

*Boston Bruins* - Signed center _Tyler Redenbach_ to a three-year contract; signed right wing _Colton Orr_ and left wings _Pat Leahy_ and _Jeremy Reich_ to one-year contracts.

*Detroit Red Wings* - Signed restricted free agent forward _Henrik Zetterberg_ to a four-year contract.

*Montreal Canadiens* - Signed defenseman _Jeff Paul_ to a one-year contract.

*New York Islanders* - Re-signed goaltender _Rick DiPietro_ to a one-year contract.

*Tampa Bay Lightning* - Signed defenseman _Todd Rohloff_ to a one-year contract.

*Toronto Maple Leafs* - Signed restricted free agent forward _Alex Ponikarovsky_ to a two-year contract.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*Sabres blueliner Patrick retires*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/8/2005 12:32:44 PM

*Buffalo Sabres defenseman James Patrick has retired from the NHL after a 21-year career.*

The 42 year-old accumulated 639 points in 1280 career games with the New York Rangers, Hartford Whalers, Calgary Flames and Buffalo Sabres.

A first-round pick, 9th overall, of the Rangers in 1981, Patrick was a reliable, puck-moving defenceman for many years, recording a career-high 71 points with the Rangers in 1991-1992.

Patrick, who did not play hockey last year, will immediately join the Sabres coaching staff as a skill development coach.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*No progress between Jokinen, Panthers*

*Canadian Press*

9/8/2005 2:15:12 PM

*The Florida Panthers have yet to re-sign centre Olli Jokinen, their top scorer from the last two seasons, as training camp approaches.*

"Absolutely nothing is happening," Todd Diamond, who represents Jokinen along with Mark Gandler, said Thursday. "We're waiting to hear from them. I don't know what they're doing. We've heard nothing from them for probably close to a week now."

Panthers GM Mike Keenan said he's had talks with Gandler over the last few weeks - including last Friday - and plans to get back to him in the near future.

"I needed time to review our financial situation and some of the things we discussed in terms of what approach we might take with Olli and what would work best for both sides," Keenan said Thursday. "That's really how it's been left. I said I would get back to him by the end of this week."

Jokinen, 26, earned $2 million US in 2003-04 when he had 26 goals and 32 assists for 58 points, tops on the struggling Panthers, but down from the career-high 65 points and 36 goals he put up in 2002-03.

At issue is not only the raise that Jokinen is looking for, but also the fact he can become an unrestricted free agent next summer should he play under a one-year deal this season.

For Jokinen to forego that privilege, the Panthers will need to ante up. The Panthers could get him cheaper under a one-year deal but then risk losing him.

"There's advantages or disadvantages for both parties in both scenarios," Keenan said of signing a one-year or multi-year deal.

Perhaps hurting Jokinen's leverage is the signing of unrestricted free-agent centres Jozef Stumpel and Joe Nieuwendyk, both of whom could fill in as the No. 1 centre. Stumpel will earn $1.5 million this season while Nieuwendyk checks in at $2.25 million.

Keenan also added veteran free agents Martin Gelinas and Gary Roberts, both wingers, and centre Chris Gratton.

"The position Olli is in had nothing to do with it," said Keenan. "Our hockey club, from my perspective, needed to have a more balanced experienced level of player. My feeling is that the Florida Panthers had far too many young players to deal with the demand of an 82-game schedule. That was the No.1 criteria for our organization was to secure experienced players.

"That we've signed a couple of experienced players at centre - even if Olli was signed we would have tried to acquire those players. We just felt we needed that kind of depth."

Jokinen's possible absence from the start of training camp is exactly what Keenan wanted to avoid with goaltender Roberto Luongo. That's why Keenan forced his No. 1 goalie to arbitration last month.

Luongo was publicly bitter about it but Keenan wanted to make sure Luongo would be under contract.

In the meantime, Keenan offered the 26-year-old goalie a multi-year deal - believed to be $25 million over five years - an offer that was still on the table on the eve of Luongo's arbitration hearing. Luongo turned it down and was awarded $3.2 million for this season.

The Panthers will likely approach Luongo about an extension later this season. The new CBA stipulates both sides can't talk again until January.

"We definitely view that as an option," Keenan said. "We tried to find a solution on a long-term basis and we'll continue to do that again beginning in January."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*Blues' MacInnis set to retire*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/8/2005 2:21:58 PM

*TSN has learned that Al MacInnis will retire from the National Hockey League on Friday.*

MacInnis, 42, tallied 1274 points in 1416 games with the Flames and St. Louis Blues during his illustrious career, striking fear into goaltenders throughout the league with a legendary slapshot.

He also added 160 points in 177 playoff games, winning the Conn Smythe Trophy as the playoff MVP in 1989 when he led the Calgary Flames to the Stanley Cup.

A four-time First Team NHL All-Star, and three-time Second Team All-Star, MacInnis won the Norris Trophy as the league's best defenceman in 1999.

A member of the 2002 Canadian Olympic Men's Hockey Team that won gold in Salt Lake, MacInnis missed 79 games in 2003-2004, his final NHL season, due to an eye injury.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*York done in Ottawa*

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

09/08/05 10:20 AM

*Free agent defenceman Jason York is probably finished in Ottawa.*

According to the Ottawa Sun, York has only been offered a two-way contract which he turned down. York will entertain other offers with the Leafs, Panthers and Canucks all believed to be interested in the blueliner.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*Bruins Boynton, Raycroft waiting for deals*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/8/2005 5:35:59 PM

*The Boston Bruins are downright giddy about their chances this NHL season after a busy period of free-agent signings, but two of their core players remain unsigned with training camp days away.*

No. 1 goalie Andrew Raycroft and all-star defenceman Nicholas Boynton are restricted free agents who have yet to find a resolution with GM Mike O'Connell.

"They made a one-year offer that we don't see as being even close to being fair value," Boynton's agent Anton Thun said Thursday. "Where are we right now? I'm not sure."

Boynton, 26, is two years away from possible unrestricted free agency. The Bruins declined to pick up a $1.9-million US option on Boynton. He then rejected a $1.33-million qualifying offer.

A call to O'Connell was not immediately returned Thursday.

A one-year deal appears the only solution unless O'Connell trades away a salary. His free-agent signing spree (Alexei Zhamnov, $4.1 million a year; Brian Leetch, $4 million; Glen Murray, $4.15 million; Dave Scatchard, $2.1 million; Shawn McEachern, $1 million) coupled with re-signing captain Joe Thornton at $6.66 million a season and defenceman Hal Gill at $1.6 million a season has left him with little room under the salary cap _ about $5 million _  to get either Boynton or Raycroft under a long-term deal. That's because it's the average of a contract that counts against the salary cap, not the actual salary this season. So backloading a deal doesn't help.

"I've spoken with Mike a number of times and given him a variety of proposals that we're open to doing," Thun said.

Raycroft, meanwhile, only has one full season of NHL hockey under him but what a year it was.

The 25-year-old won the Calder Trophy as rookie of the year after going 29-18-9 with a 2.05 GAA and .930 save percentage.

Like the Boynton camp, he's been waiting for O'Connell to come back with an offer.

"There hasn't been a whole lot of activity is really the best way to describe it," Raycroft's agent Jordan Neumann said Thursday. "The ball's in their court. It's been in their court for a couple of weeks now. We're waiting."

Neumann is hoping that Rick DiPietro's signing of a $2.5-million, one-year deal with the New York Islanders on Wednesday will help expedite matters. DiPietro has played 74 career games to Raycroft's 78. DiPietro's career GAA is 2.71 while Raycroft is 2.22.

"Now that Ricky got done, we see that really helping define that market," Neumann said. "Their career numbers and the fact they've both had really one year as the No. 1 guy is incredibly similar."

Raycroft would have preferred a multi-year deal but Boston's cap problems has nullified that.

"We intended to do a two-year deal, we thought that was the best way to get a fair deal," Neumann said. "But since their cap space is so limited they've let us know that a one-year deal is really all they can do. Although it's not our preference, we're certainly willing to accommodate them."

But time is running out before camp starts next week.

"With each passing day, the chances are slimmer (that Andrew will be at camp)," Neumann said.

Boynton is also coming off a huge NHL season. He played in his first NHL all-star game in 2003-04 when he had career highs of 30 points and 24 assists. He has 72 career points (17-55) in 245 career games.

There's not much Boynton can do other than sit at home and wait. The ultimate scenario, barring re-signing with Boston soon, would be for another club to submit an offer sheet. That hasn't happen since Sergei Fedorov got one from Carolina in 1998 but agents around the league believe the new CBA should lend itself to a couple of offer sheets in the next few years.

The Bruins would have the right to match the offer or could receive compensation in forms of draft picks.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*More "Hockey Hearsay" from Sportsnet.ca*

*Hatcher hampered by injury*
September 8 @ 5:07 PM

Derian Hatcher's debut with the Philadelphia Flyers may be delayed. The monstrous defenceman injured his knee during action at Team USA's Olympic orientation camp in Colorado Springs and has returned to Philadelphia for further evaluation.

Sources tell Sportsnet the Flyers expect to know the extent of the injury and Hatcher's prognosis either late Thursday night or early Friday morning.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2005)

*Leafs gaining more experience... or just getting older?*

*Leafs keen on leadership*

09/08/05

*The Leafs are also rumoured to be kicking the tires of veteran forward Steve Thomas.*

*Sportsnet.ca* -- If nothing else, the Toronto Maple Leafs will be experienced.

Sportsnet has learned Maple Leafs GM John Ferguson has extended an invitation to NHL veteran forward Mike Keane to attend next week's camp.

The 38-year-old is well noted for his defensive abilities and leadership qualities which proved invaluable to Montreal, Colorado and Dallas; all teams which have won Stanley Cup Championships with Keane in their lineup.

Sources tell Sportsnet Toronto has yet to make a contract offer, however Lewis Gross, Keane's agent confirms the two sides have been talking.

Like Steve Thomas, it is believed the Maple Leafs would rather Keane show up as a walk-on and battle for a spot on the roster before a contract is offered, but for a player with Keane's resume, who's already been through that experience in 2003 with Vancouver, he's unlikely to report under those conditions.

John Ferguson and Mike Keane have a history as the pair grew up and played minor hockey together in Winnipeg, where Keane currently resides with his family.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 9, 2005)

> John Ferguson and Mike Keane have a history as the pair grew up and played minor hockey together in Winnipeg, where Keane currently resides with his family.




It would be great to see Mike Keane get another season on his already amazing resume.  He really busted his butt in Vancouver a couple of years ago.  

I got the chance to play with him in summer hockey last year.  His brother Bill, is a regular with us, and he brought his little brother out a couple of times.  It's amazing how good pro players really are.  You don't realize it until you skate with them.  The things they can do with a stick and puck are truly amazing.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 9, 2005)

Hatcher, injured?  Wow, didn't see that coming.    

Leafs, old?  The more things change...

At least the Leafs know how to keep under the cap (how good the team actually is is another story, of course).  I'm having a good chuckle over the Bruins' predicament.

'Kay, getting tired of seeing who the Habs have signed to play in Hamilton.  The only guys down there I care much about are the ones they drafted... (not a slight towards you, KF72, more at NHL.com).

Devilbat, the season is far away?!?  It's only a month away.  Now at this time last year I would have agreed with you.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 9, 2005)

> Devilbat, the season is far away?!? It's only a month away. Now at this time last year I would have agreed with you.




Yeah, I know, but I've been checking this thread every day for the last month, and I'm growing antsy.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 9, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Derian Hatcher's debut with the Philadelphia Flyers may be delayed. The monstrous defenceman injured his knee during action at Team USA's Olympic orientation camp in Colorado Springs and has returned to Philadelphia for further evaluation.




If Hatcher is out for any period of time, that means Therien gets on the ice. Not good for us Flyers fans.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> 'Kay, getting tired of seeing who the Habs have signed to play in Hamilton.  The only guys down there I care much about are the ones they drafted... (not a slight towards you, KF72, more at NHL.com).




NHL.com has a tendency to report every NHL-related transaction, which is understandable. I simply re-post the reports that I find that are free agent/trade/rookie signing related. And don't worry about "slighting" me, I'm pretty good at understanding a fellow EN Worlder's "true" meaning. 

Here's the latest in the "Crosby" story...


*Contractual obligation*

*Copied from www.sportsnet.ca*

09/08/05

*Although just a formality, Pittsburgh will roll out the red carpet Friday as top-pick Sidney Crosby puts pen to paper on his first professional contract.*

*PITTSBURGH (AP)* -- The Pittsburgh Penguins didn't want Sidney Crosby to miss even a minute of their first training camp in two years. The NHL's labour agreement made it all but certain he wouldn't.

The Penguins are expected to announce Friday that the No. 1 draft pick has signed his first NHL contract, a formality since the new labour deal limits his first-year compensation to $850,000 in salary and $850,000 in bonuses.

Crosby's agent, Pat Brisson, flew to Pittsburgh on Thursday night for a Friday morning meeting with Penguins general manager Craig Patrick to finalize the agreement. To maximize local TV coverage before the Steelers start dominating it during the weekend, the two sides are expected to announce the deal Friday afternoon.

The bonuses are expected to be tied to relatively easily obtainable standards for a player of Crosby's ability, such as scoring 20 goals, getting 35 assists, making the all-rookie team and being among the top three rookie forwards in plus-minus.

Until he gets several more years of experience, the 18-year-old Crosby is all but certain to make more money via endorsements and promotions than he does in salary.

Crosby first visited Pittsburgh last month for the team's rookie orientation camp.

Crosby is due back for the start of training camp Tuesday and a week's worth of pre-season practice before the Penguins shift their camp to their Wilkes-Barre, Pa., minor-league affiliate's arena.

Crosby is looking forward to the camp, mostly to get acquainted with players such as Lemieux, Mark Recchi, John LeClair, Sergei Gonchar and Jocelyn Thibault that, until now, he's seen play only in person.

"I'm excited to play with any guys in the NHL, but when you see some of the names they're bringing in, I mean it's going to be a great experience," he said. "No. 1 draft picks go to a place that's rebuilding and I feel fortunate to have the opportunity to play with a team that's going to compete every night."

Crosby will make his NHL debut Oct. 5 at New Jersey.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*First signing of the day... another RFA gone!*

*Predators sign Adam Hall*

*Copied from www.nashvillepredators.com*

*Nashville, Tenn. (September 8, 2005)* – Nashville Predators Executive Vice President/General Manager David Poile announced today that the club has signed restricted free-agent forward Adam Hall. In keeping with club policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Hall, 25 (8/14/80), captured the Mestis title (Finland-2) with KalPa Kuopio in 2004-05 and tied for second in goals (23), tied for fourth in scoring (23g-17a-40pts) and ranked 11th in plus/minus rating (+22) in the league. The 6-3, 208-pound native of Kalamazoo, Michigan also skated in seven games and notched one goal with Team USA at the 2005 World Championships.

Hall registered NHL career-highs in assists (14) and penalty minutes (37) and tied a career-high in games played (79) with the Predators in 2003-04. He also posted a career-high in average ice time (16:14), which was over two minutes more per game than his previous career-best (14:09 in 2002-03). Hall scored Nashville’s first-ever playoff goal on April 7, 2004 at Detroit and tied for the team lead in goals (2) and points (3) in the Predators’ Western Conference Quarterfinals series vs. the Red Wings. 

Hall has 56 points (29g-27a) in 159 career NHL games with the Predators. He was originally Nashville’s third choice, 52nd overall (second round), in the 1999 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Thursday, September 8*

*Nashville Predators* - Re-signed right wing _Adam Hall_.

It was a slow day...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*A minor trade...*

*Pittsburgh Penguins trade centre Kris Beech to Nashville Predators*

*Sportsnet.ca*

09/09/05 15:46 EST

*PITTSBURGH (CP) - The Pittsburgh Penguins have traded centre Kris Beech to the Nashville Predators in exchange for a conditional draft choice.*

The 24-year-old, who was drafted seventh overall by the Washington Capitals in 1999, has played 99 career NHL games for the Penguins and the Capitals with 10 goals, 17 assists and 59 penalty minutes.

The six-foot-two, 208-pound forward from Salmon Arm, B.C., had 14 goals, 48 assists and 146 penalty minutes for the Penguins' American Hockey League affiliate, the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Penguins, in 2004-05.

The Penguins acquired Beech in a package deal with Ross Lupaschuk and Michal Sivek in exchange for Jaromir Jagr and Frantisek Kucera on July 11, 2001.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*A minor signing...*

*Sabres sign McKee to one-year deal*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/9/2005 1:46:38 PM

*TSN has learned that the Buffalo Sabres and restricted free agent defenceman Jay McKee have agreed to a one-year, $1.6-million contract for the upcoming season.*

McKee, 28, was a first-round pick of the Sabres in 1995 and has been with the organization ever since. He has 82 points and a plus-45 rating in 507 career games.

At 6-foot-4, 212 pounds McKee plays a physical defensive game, a style that has contributed to his missing 39 games in 2003-2004 with knee injuries. He ended that season with five points and 41 penalty minutes with a plus-six rating in 43 games.

He did not play during the 2004-2005 season.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*Hatcher health update... plus Forsberg*

*Flyers' Forsberg, Hatcher hurt*

*Associated Press*

9/9/2005 4:23:37 PM

*PHILADELPHIA(AP) - Philadelphia's Peter Forsberg and Derian Hatcher will miss most of the Flyers' training camp with injuries that will sideline each about two to three weeks.*

Forsberg, who signed as a free agent last month, will have surgery Monday to remove an infected bursa in his right ankle. The Flyers said Forsberg is expected to miss at least two weeks.

Hatcher, also signed last month to bulk up the defence, sprained his left knee and will miss at least three weeks. Hatcher got hurt at the U.S. Olympic Team's training camp.

The Flyers start training camp Tuesday and open the regular season Oct. 5.

Forsberg was signed to a $11.5-million US, two-year contract and returned to the Flyers after they dealt him to Quebec in the Eric Lindros trade in 1992. 

Since then, Forsberg has become a seven-time all-star and the league's most valuable player with the Colorado Avalanche in 2003.

"If everything goes well with Forsberg the way the doctors have told us, he will get back in before training is over and be ready by the start of the season," Philadelphia general manager Bob Clarke said. "Even though it is a little bit disappointing, it is something we can live with."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

Post moved to next page...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

Post moved to next page...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*Sniper retires, becomes marketeer...*

*MacInnis retires, joins Blues' front office*

*Canadian Press*

9/9/2005 3:51:19 PM

*ST. LOUIS (CP) - St. Louis Blues defenceman Al MacInnis announced his retirement from the NHL on Friday after a 23-year career.*

The hockey club said MacInnis will remain in the organization in a hockey operations and marketing capacity.

"Like that of all players, Al's career has unfortunately and finally come to an end," Blues general manager Larry Pleau said in a statement. "However, it gives us great satisfaction to know that his unparalleled expertise and experience will continue to benefit the Blues as he accepts a new position on our staff."

MacInnis, 42, was the second perennial all-star defenceman to retire this week after New Jersey's Scott Stevens called it a career Tuesday. Centre Vincent Damphousse retired on Wednesday.

MacInnis, from Port Hood, N.S., hasn't played since October 2003. He suffered a serious eye injury during a game early in that season. Doctors discovered a partially detached retina and performed surgery.

The detached retina was in the same eye that MacInnis injured in January 2001 when he was struck in the eye by a stick.

MacInnis, who won the Norris Trophy as the league's top defenceman in 1999, led all NHL defencemen in scoring in 2002-03 with 68 points (16-52) in 80 games as well as posting a plus-22 rating. He finished second in Norris voting to Detroit's Nicklas Lidstrom.

MacInnis, a gold medal winner with Canada's Olympic team in Salt Lake City, has 340 goals and 934 assists in 1,416 career regular-season games and has played in 12 NHL all-star games. 

His 1,274 career points ranks him 29th all-time and third among defenceman behind Ray Bourque (1,579) and Paul Coffey (1,531).

MacInnis was drafted 15th overall by Calgary in 1981. He won a Stanley Cup with the Flames in 1989 and also the Conn Smythe Trophy as the post-season's top player.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*The Mario and Sidney Show!*

*Penguins sign Crosby and Lemieux*

*Associated Press*

9/9/2005 4:06:26 PM

*PITTSBURGH (AP-CP) - The Pittsburgh Penguins made it official Friday, signing No. 1 draft pick Sidney Crosby to a three-year deal that will pay him at least $850,000 US a season.*

Then they quietly slipped out a press release announcing that unrestricted free agent and part-owner Mario Lemieux had re-signed with the club.

Crosby's contract includes performance bonuses that could push his earnings to $4 million per year.

Crosby has been touted as potentially the league's greatest player since Lemieux. The rookie also figures to be the new lifeblood of a small-market franchise Lemieux has already resuscitated several times as a player and owner.

The amount of Crosby's contract is a formality under the NHL's new collective bargaining agreement limiting first-year players to $850,000 in salary, including an $85,000 signing bonus. 

In order to earn the maximum under his contract, Crosby would have to win the rookie of the year, the Hart Trophy as the league's MVP or be the league's scoring leader to gain additional bonuses from the Penguins and the league.

Details of Lemieux's contract were not disclosed, but the Penguins are well under the league's $39 million salary cap.  In fact, they are closer to the league's minimum.

The Penguins open training camp Tuesday with a week's worth of practice before moving camp to the arena of their minor-league affiliate in Wilkes-Barre.

Crosby will make his NHL debut Oct. 5 - Lemieux's 40th birthday - at New Jersey.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*The Score's "NHL WEEKLY" (for the 2nd week of Sept.)*

*NHL WEEKLY*
*With the new CBA in place, this season could see an unprecedented influx of rookies into the league. The likes of Sidney Crosby and Alexander Ovechkin jump to mind right away, but let's take a look at some players you may have forgotten and introduce you to few you may have never even heard of...*

*AVALANCHE*
The biggest battle in Avalanche camp is in goal. Rookies *Peter Budaj*, *Tom Lawson*, *Vitaly Kolesnik* and *Tyler Weiman* will duke it out for the right to backup starter *David Aebischer*. While some observers think Budaj will prevail in the end, others feel that the early edge goes to Kolesnik, who has been the top goaltender for the Kazakhstan National Team since 1999, and shined at the 2005 World Championships.

*BLACKHAWKS*
Three rookies have excellent chances of cracking the Hawks' lineup. Left-winger *Rene Bourque* was the 2005 AHL rookie of the year and could climb to No. 3 on the depth chart if *Mark Bell* is shifted to center permanently. On the blueline, *Anton Babchuk* (drafted 21st overall in 2002) is expected to graduate after two years in the AHL. *Brent Seabrook* (14th, 2003) should also get a long look, although jumping directly from junior to the NHL is a mighty big hurdle for defensemen.

*BLUE JACKETS*
Right-winger *Dan Fritsche* is already lighting it up at rookie camp and the Jackets would love to make room for this Ohio native. Shoulder problems have plagued Fritsche for years, so durability is his biggest concern. In goal, the recent signing of *Martin Prusek* would indicate that *Pascal Leclaire* (eighth overall, 2001) is bound for another year in the minors. Leclaire has also battled the injury bug; groin problems have troubled him since his junior days. Forwards *Alexandre Picard* and *Gilbert Brule* are most likely long shots.

*BLUES*
Technically, left-winger *Peter Sejna* is still a rookie and should earn a spot on the third line. He's been a disappointment since winning the Hobey Baker Trophy in 2003 and turns 26 in October. This is a crucial season for him. The Blues may be tempted to fast-track defensemen *Doug Lynch* and *Jeff Woywitka*, two prospects acquired in the *Chris Pronger* deal.

*BRUINS*
Do the Bruins have another *Patrice Bergeron* waiting in the wings? Probably not, but centerman *Brad Boyes* is due for promotion after three seasons in the AHL. Can he latch onto a job? Finnish sensation *Hannu Toivonen* should backup *Andrew Raycroft* and could even steal his job if the 2004 Calder remains unsigned for long. Rugged rearguard *Mark Stuart* has the physique to play in the NHL, but can he handle NHL tempo?

*CANADIENS*
Bob Gainey says three forward spots are up for grabs. Leading candidates are center *Tomas Plekanec*, and left-wingers *Chris Higgins*, *Alexander Perezhogin* and *Andrei Kostitsyn*. Plekanec was Montreal's top player in the minors last season and versatile forward Chris Higgins plays a simple two-way that only a coach truly appreciates. Perezhogin is immensely talented and Kostitsyn is a wild card at this point in time. Backup *Cristobal Huet* could be out until the new year with a knee injury; that job becomes *Yann Danis*'s to lose. 

*CANUCKS*
Unheralded defenseman *Kevin Bieksa* is the highest-rated rookie on Vancouver's depth chart. Unknown to most, the 24-year-old Bowling Green grad relies on brain, not brawn, to get the job done. He'll battle veterans *Sven Butenschon* and *Nolan Baumgartner* for the No. 6 spot. 

*CAPITALS*
You can pencil in left-winger *Alexander Ovechkin* on the first line right now, the job is his. Fellow left-winger *Chris Bourque* is only 5-foot-7, but has a knack for exceeding expectations. That said, he remains a dark horse. The hapless Caps may opt to keep their young defensemen in the minors although talented *Mike Green* could get a look. In goal, *Maxime Ouellet*, *Maxime Daigneault* and *Rastislav Stana* are competing to backup *Olaf Kolzig*. 

*COYOTES*
Former Cornell standout *David LeNeveu* is the Coyotes' goalie of the future; he'll challenge inconsistent *Brian Boucher* for the backup role. If Boucher rediscovers his touch, LeNeveu will return to the AHL. Defenseman *Keith Ballard* reported to camp in quicker and stronger, but it will take a heroic effort to unseat one of the six veterans ahead of him. 

*DEVILS*
Center *Zach Parise*, (17th overall, 2003) has a great opportunity to stick with the Devils, especially if pivot *Viktor Kozlov* is moved to clear salary. Poor *Ari Ahonen*. The talented Finn has been buried in the AHL since 2001 and many scouts feel four years in the minors is the maximum for goaltenders. It's time to give this guy a chance or let him play elsewhere. 

*FLAMES*
If all goes according to plan, hard rock defenseman *Dion Phaneuf* will emerge as a Calder candidate. After all, *Scott Stevens*'s retirement creates a league-wide void for a devastating hitter. *Brent Krahn* could push new backup *Philippe Sauve* for the backup job. Rugged *Eric Nystrom* will give it his all to stick up front, where there's not much room to wiggle.

*FLYERS*
OHL grads *Jeff Carter* and *Mike Richards* tasted success as AHL playoff call-ups last spring. The Flyers are thin at right wing, and Carter may even land on a scoring line. Richards, a centerman, could be caught in a numbers game, although rumor has it pivot *Michal Handzus* is on the block. Goalie *Antero Niittymaki* was the AHL playoff MVP; could he emerge as another *Andrew Raycroft*? 

*HURRICANES*
The 'Canes have a fine collection of young goaltenders, led by *Cam Ward*. He'll likely backup *Martin Gerber*. Power forward *Andrew Ladd* (fourth overall, 2004) has a lot to prove after a struggling in the WHL last season. He's a long shot in 2005-06.

*ISLANDERS*
Scandinavians dominate the Islanders' rookie hopefuls. GM Mike Milbury recently proclaimed right-winger *Robert Nilsson* as one of the club's most talented players already. That should earn him extra consideration. Hustling center *Petteri Nokelainen* is also high on Milbury's radar. 

*KINGS*
Defenseman *Denis Grebeshkov* (18th overall, 2002) has offensive upside but he's still raw. Under the new rules, his puck-moving skills may outweigh his defensive lapses; time will tell. After a stellar AHL career, goalie *Jason Labarbera* finally gets a crack at NHL duty. Recently-signed forward *Anze Kopitar* will play in Sweden this season.

*LIGHTNING*
The Stanley Cup champs are looking for a sixth defenseman. *Timo Helbling* and *Mike Egener* are the leading rookie candidates although recently-singed veteran *Todd Rohloff* has the inside track. 

*MAPLE LEAFS*
Coach Pat Quinn isn't a big fan of rookies, but salary cap issues could press a few into duty. Defenseman *Carlo Colaiacovo* appeared overwhelmed in his NHL debut; he should be ready this time. Up front, 5-foot-11 center *Alexander Steen* now tips the scales at 190 lbs. and has been the best player at the Leafs' rookie camp. He can also play the wing. Goalie *Mikael Tellqvist* does not inspire confidence backing up 40-year-old *Ed Belfour*.  

*MIGHTY DUCKS*
As a prospect, *Ryan Getzlaf* is the whole package and the *Steve Rucchin* trade speaks to Getzlaf's stature with the club. After winning every trophy imaginable last season, *Corey Perry* deserves a look as well, although he's still on the slender side for puck possession specialist. In goal, the emergence of Russian *Ilya Bryzgalov* made *Martin Gerber* expendable. 

*OILERS*
Recently-acquired *Yan Stastny* has been Edmonton's top player at rookie camp and the Oilers could use an infusion of talent at center. GM Kevin Lowe will also keep an eye on power-play specialist *Robbie Schremp*. With backup *Jussi Markkanen* out until October, *Jeff Drouin-Deslauriers* can make a lasting impression.

*PANTHERS*
Like Toronto's Pat Quinn, GM Mike Keenan is leery of rookies, although he should have some time for Czech forward *Rostislav Olesz*. The soon-to-be 20-year-old is mature and versatile; he appears destined for the wing given Florida's glut of veteran centers.

*PENGUINS*
What's left to be said about franchise player *Sidney Crosby*? He'll probably line-up with *Mario Lemieux* and *Mark Recchi*, and take outlet passes from *Sergei Gonchar*. That's a little more than arch-rival *Alexander Ovechkin* has to work with. Defenseman *Ryan Whitney* (fifth overall, 2002) handled himself well as an AHL rookie last season and is expected to stick with the big club.

*PREDATORS*
The Preds have two blue-chippers in defensemen *Ryan Suter* (seventh overall, 2003) and *Shea Weber*. However, breaking in two rookie blueliners is a lot to ask; Suter has a year of pro hockey under his belt, he has the upper hand, for now.

*RANGERS*
Streaky right-winger *Jozef Balej* has already been penciled in as top-six forward but that's more an indictment of Glen Sather's woeful roster. Will he stick all season? Center *Jarkko Immonen*, acquired in the *Brian Leetch* deal, is coming off an outstanding season in Finland. Goaltenders *Al Montoya* (sixth overall, 2004) and *Henrik Lundqvist* will compete for the No. 2 spot behind *Kevin Weekes*.

*RED WINGS*
Seems like the Red Wings trot out outstanding European rookies every season. This year, it could be 5-foot-11 defenseman *Niklas Kronwall*, the 2005 AHL Defenseman of the Year. Don't let his height fool you, Kronwall was drawn comparisons to teammate *Mathieu Schneider*. This could also be the year tiny pivot *Jiri Hudler* cracks the lineup, especially now that *Pavel Datsyuk* has checked out of Motown.

*SABRES*
The Sabres boast two outstanding rookies: Left-winger *Thomas Vanek* and goalie *Ryan Miller*. Vanek has been a consistent scorer at every level and at age 21, he's physically mature. GM Darcy Regier said Miller won't be back in the AHL, although there is a slim chance that he'll be traded because of a logjam in the crease.

*SENATORS*
German rearguard *Christoph Schubert* has shown steady progress in the minors and the Sens are auditioning for a No. 6 defenseman. Forward *Brian McGrattan* had 551 PIMS in the AHL last season; will he catch coach Bryan Murray's eye? *Ray Emery* represents Ottawa's future between the pipes. This season, he's *Dominik Hasek*'s understudy.

*SHARKS*
Forward *Milan Michalek* (sixth overall, 2003) made the team as an 18-year-old, but a serious knee injury sidelined him for almost two year. The Sharks will find out soon enough if he has fully recovered. If so, Michalek's virtually a lock to make the team, again. Big forward *Steve Bernier* has impressed at rookie camp.

*STARS*
The Stars have as many as three openings up front and there's a surplus of smallish, Scandinavian forwards in the running. Left-winger *Antti Miettinen* should land one spot but the other two appear to be up for grabs.

*THRASHERS*
If goalie *Kari Lehtonen* plays with the same poise and confidence that he showed in the AHL, the Thrash have a chance to win every game he starts, period. *Braydon Coburn* (eighth overall, 2003) has a bright future on Atlanta's blueline, but he won't be rushed.

*WILD*
*Mikko Koivu*, *Rickard Wallin* and *Patrick O'Sullivan* will compete for a spot at center; Koivu is the early favorite after honing his game in Finland and the AHL. Coach Jacques Lemaire will probably make room for Wallin as well. The Wild are guilty of rushing some young players (*Pierre-Marc Bouchard*, *Brent Burns*); they'd be wise to show patience with 2005 first-rounder *Benoit Pouliot*.

*The Link:* http://forecaster.ca/thescore/hockey/news.cgi?notebook


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*Maple Leafs sign Mariusz Czerkawski*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/9/2005 5:38:58 PM

*The Toronto Maple Leafs have signed unrestricted free agent forward Mariusz Czerkawski to a one year contract.*

Terms of the contract were not disclosed.

Czerkawski, 33, played 46 games for Djurgarden last season collecting 24 points with 20 penalty minutes, following a 49-point season with the New York Islanders in 2003-2004.

The native of Radomsko, Poland has played 710 career NHL games for Boston, Edmonton, Montreal and the New York Islanders collecting 425 points.  He has scored 20 or more goals on six occasions in the NHL.

In 42 career NHL playoff games he has 15 points. 

Czerkawski was originally Boston's fifth choice, 106th overall in the 1991 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2005)

*Canucks acquire Darby from Lightning*

*Canadian Press*

9/9/2005 6:41:33 PM

*VANCOUVER (CP) - The Vancouver Canucks acquired centre Craig Darby from the Tampa Bay Lightning on Friday for future considerations.*

The 32-year-old Darby had eight goals, 26 assists and 28 penalty minutes in 70 games for the AHL Springfield Falcons last season.

In 196 career NHL games, he has 21 goals and 35 assists.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 10, 2005)

*Oilers sign goaltender Mike Morrison*

*Edmonton Oilers Press Release*

9/9/2005

*The Edmonton Oilers have signed goaltender Mike Morrison to a one-year contract.*

The 6’3”, 190-pound netminder begins his fourth professional season with the Oilers’ organization in 2005-06. A seventh round draft pick of the Oilers in 1998, Morrison split the 2004-05 season between the Edmonton Road Runners of the American Hockey League and the ECHL’s Greenville Grrrowl.

In 14 games with Edmonton’s AHL affiliate, the 26-year-old native of Medford, Massachusetts was 2-5-5 with a 1.73 GAA and two shutouts. At Greenville, he appeared in 26 games with a 13-10-2 record and one shutout while compiling a 2.74 GAA.

In 41 AHL games with Edmonton and Toronto he is 14-13-7 with five shutouts and a 2.24 GAA.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 10, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Friday, September 9*

*Buffalo Sabres* - Re-signed defenceman _Jay McKee_.

*Edmonton Oilers* - Re-signed goaltender _Mike Morrison_ to a one-year contract.

*Minnesota Wild* - Re-signed forward _Stephane Veilleux_ to a multi-year contract; signed defenceman _Clayton Stoner_.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Signed forward _Sidney Crosby_ to an entry-level contract. Re-signed forward _Mario Lemieux_. Traded centre _Kris Beech_ to the Nashville Predators for a conditional draft choice.

*Toronto Maple Leafs* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Mariusz Czerkawski_.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Acquired centre _Craig Darby_ from the Tampa Bay Lightning for future considerations.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 10, 2005)

Speaking as guy that follows the Flyers closely, I'm a little suprised we are giving up Handzus so quickly but then I will admit Richards is probably the better forward. We'll have to wait and see. Nikky on the other hand just MIGHT be better than Raycroft, IF he's given enough support (considering the Flyers' recent history, I wouldn't hold my breath.) and playing time. So we'll see. Mean time Esche will have to be the guy. 

Regarding Hatcher and Forsberg, color me unsuprised. If we had these guys in their peaks/primes, I doubt they'd be missing so much time. But eh, I just hope they can hold out on the grind of regular season. We'll see.

I am, however, suprised the Pens traded Beach. He looked great out there plenty of times. But I guess they figured with Sid playing more Beach becomes a liability. We'll see.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 10, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Regarding Hatcher and Forsberg, color me unsuprised. If we had these guys in their peaks/primes, I doubt they'd be missing so much time. But eh, I just hope they can hold out on the grind of regular season. We'll see.




Yeah, when those deals were done last month and everyone was handing the Flyers the Stanley Cup, I was wondering if I was the only person that remembered that these two guys barely played 50 games between the two of them last season.

Flyers are still my pick to take the East though.  The Sens would have it if Hasek a) plays well, and b) stays healthy, but that's a stretch on both accounts, I think.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 10, 2005)

> Speaking as guy that follows the Flyers closely, I'm a little suprised we are giving up Handzus so quickly




Handzus is soft, and doesn't fit the Bobby Clarke mold.  I was surprised that they picked him up in the first place.



> I am, however, suprised the Pens traded Beach. He looked great out there plenty of times




Beech came out of Juniors with a head of steam and a great reputation of being a goal scorer.  He fizzled in the NHL, and didn't find his scoring touch.  He's still young, so hopefully he'll put it together in Nashville.



> The Sens would have it if Hasek a) plays well, and b) stays healthy, but that's a stretch on both accounts, I think.




I am not a Hasek fan, but I will give him this, he always plays well.  Thankfully, he hardly ever plays, because he can't stay healthy.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 10, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Speaking as guy that follows the Flyers closely, I'm a little suprised we are giving up Handzus so quickly but then I will admit Richards is probably the better forward. We'll have to wait and see. Nikky on the other hand just MIGHT be better than Raycroft, IF he's given enough support (considering the Flyers' recent history, I wouldn't hold my breath.) and playing time. So we'll see. Mean time Esche will have to be the guy.




If the Flyers can get Ryan Smyth for him, I'm all for it.  Niittymaki outplayed Kari Lehtonen in the AHL finals last year, but Esche will have to falter for him to get a real chance.



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Regarding Hatcher and Forsberg, color me unsuprised.




I think most people are unsurprised - hopefully they will be healthy enough to play in the playoffs


----------



## devilbat (Sep 10, 2005)

> I think most people are unsurprised - hopefully they will be healthy enough to play in the playoffs




Easy boys, I've got Forsberg in my EnWorld draft.  I need him to stay healthy.  

How did I end up with Forsberg, Mario Lemieux and Hasek?  Damn that draft.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah well at least you HAVE guys that can play in the NHL. I got Pavel "I'm going to Russia!" Dakus(sp).


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 10, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Easy boys, I've got Forsberg in my EnWorld draft.  I need him to stay healthy.



He is supposed to be back in two weeks, but would it surprise you if he got hurt again? As a Flyers fan, I'm hoping it doesn't happen, but I wouldn't bet against it.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey I am a fan and I expect it, especially now that he's already had two Cups under him. I mean it's just common sense in my book. Win a few Cups, get traded after you can't win again, keep getting hurt, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 11, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> I am not a Hasek fan, but I will give him this, he always plays well.  Thankfully, he hardly ever plays, because he can't stay healthy.




I guess we'll see.  I'm thinking he not as spry in his 40's as he was in his 30's.  And his style of goaltending certainly requires him to be spry...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 11, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Saturday, September 10th*

*Toronto Maple Leafs* - Signed unrestricted free agent defenceman _Brad Brown_.
---------------------

Here's the story...

*Leafs acquire free agent blueliner Brown*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/10/2005 4:28:37 PM

*The Toronto Maple Leafs announced Saturday that the club has signed free agent defenceman Brad Brown to a one-year contract.*

Terms of the contract were not disclosed.

Brown, 29, was captain of the Minnesota Wild for two months during the 2001-02 season, ranking second on the team in hits (120) and penalty minutes (90).

In 2003-04 he split the year between Minnesota and Buffalo collecting three assists with 66 penalty minutes in 43 games.

The native of Baie Verte, Newfoundland has played 330 career NHL games for Montreal, Chicago, the New York Rangers, Minnesota and Buffalo collecting 29 points (two goals, 27 assists) with 747 penalty minutes. He was originally Montreal's first choice, 18th overall in the 1994 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 11, 2005)

*Report: Kovalchuk seeks contract in Russia*

*Sports Ticker*

9/10/2005 4:19:19 PM

*ATLANTA (Ticker) - The Atlanta Thrashers parted ways with one of their two superstar forwards. They may be doing the same with their other shortly.*

According to a report on the Atlanta Journal-Constitution's website Saturday, restricted free agent Ilya Kovalchuk will begin pursuing a contract with a team in his native Russia.

Agent Jay Grossman told the Journal-Constitution a deal could be reached early next week. On August 23, the Thrashers traded right wing Dany Heatley to Ottawa for Marian Hossa and defenseman Greg de Vries.

Should he sign a contract with a Russian team, Kovalchuk - who made $1.13 million in 2003-04 - can negotiate freely with the Thrashers until October 5, the opening day of the NHL season. Beyond that date, the 22-year-old must clear waivers before returning to Atlanta, but he undoubtedly would be claimed by another team.

Atlanta general manager Don Waddell expressed his desire to reach an agreement with Kovalchuk but would not divulge the gap between the team's offer and the player's request.

"We want him in Atlanta, he wants to be in Atlanta. We're going to do everything we can to make it happen," Waddell told the newspaper on Friday. "I'd say we have a difference (in monetary demands) right now."

The first overall pick in the 2001 draft, Kovalchuk has been a dynamic offensive player for the Thrashers, collecting 108 goals and 205 points over his first three seasons. In 2003-04, the native of Tver made his first All-Star appearance and was a co-winner of the Maurice Richard Trophy after netting 41 goals in 81 games.

Kovalchuk scored 29 goals as a rookie in 2001-02 and increased the total by nine the following season. However, he has a tendency for defensive lapses, which have landed him on the bench for extended periods of time during games.

The Thrashers open training camp Monday and play their first exhibition game September 18 against Montreal. Atlanta begins the 2005-06 season at Florida on October 5.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 11, 2005)

*Reports: Messier expected to retire*

*TSN.ca Staff with files*

9/10/2005 2:49:16 PM

*It looks like the 2005-06 NHL season will begin without the league's second-leading scorer of all time.*

According to the New York Post, Mark Messier is done playing after 25 seasons in the NHL.

Other newspaper reports say that the future Hall of Famer will not be reporting for a training camp physical with the New York Rangers on Monday, and may take the opportunity to announce his retirement from hockey.

Messier, who turns 45 in January, has not officially informed the Rangers of his decision.

His NHL career with the Edmonton Oilers, New York Rangers and Vancouver Canucks has been decorated with endless awards, trophies and international accolades.

Messier, who in 1994 captained the Rangers to their first Stanley Cup in 54 years, has played 1,756 NHL games, second by 11 games to Gordie Howe's 1,767. He ranks seventh on the all-time goals list, third with 1,193 assists and second behind long-time teammate Wayne Gretzky with 1,887 points.

Messier is a two-time Hart Trophy winner as the league's most valuable player, has appeared in 15 All-Star Games and was a member of six Stanley Cup-winning teams.  He is the only player to captain two different teams to championships.

Messier's most recent NHL appearance in April of 2004 may have been his last, as he left the ice at Madison Square Garden with applause and cheers from teammates, family, friends, fans and even the visiting Buffalo Sabres.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 11, 2005)

*Stumpy is back home*

09/10/2005

*Steve Thomas has accepted the Toronto Maple Leafs' invitation to attend camp on a tryout basis.*

*Sportsnet.ca --* With the Maple Leafs lacking both depth on the wings and veteran leadership, Toronto has added a familiar face to their training-camp roster.

Steve Thomas has accepted the Toronto Maple Leafs' invitation to attend camp on a tryout basis.

Thomas told Sportsnet, "My intention is to eventually sign a contract and play this season for the Toronto Maple Leafs."

In 2003-04, the Toronto native had 10 goals and 12 assists in 44 games while suiting up for the Detroit Red Wings.

This will be Thomas' third stint with his hometown squad. The fan-favourite began his career in a Leafs' uniform before spending time with the Wings, Blackhawks, Islanders and Devils. The veteran has played 20 seasons in the NHL netting 421 goals while setting up another 512.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 11, 2005)

Geez, T.O. is really turning into geezerland.  Moose should go there, he'd fit right in.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 12, 2005)

No NHL transactions for Sunday, September 11th.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 12, 2005)

*Messier retires after 25 NHL seasons*

*Canadian Press*

9/12/2005 2:04:56 PM

*NEW YORK (CP-AP) - Mark Messier is calling it quits.*

The 44-year-old announced his retirement Monday, ending a career that stretched 25 NHL seasons and produced six Stanley Cup rings and the second most points in NHL history.

Messier called it a tough decision, because he was still healthy. But he said the fact he could leave the game in good condition also influenced his decision. 

"For me it's been a long career, I achieved a lot," he said during a conference call Monday. "There was really nothing left for me to achieve, it was just time for me to move aside and go on to something else."

The two-time league MVP (1990 and '92) played for Edmonton, Vancouver and most recently the Rangers in a stellar career that featured 694 goals, 1,193 assists and 1,887 points in 1,756 games. He ranks second only to Wayne Gretzky in scoring.

Known as the Moose, Messier was renowned for his leadership skill. He and Wayne Gretzky led the Oilers in their halcyon years and then Messier brought the Cup to the Big Apple as a Ranger.

The Edmonton native joined the Oilers for the 1979-80 season after stints in the World Hockey Association with Indianapolis and Cincinnati.

The Rangers plan to retire Messier's number on Jan. 12.

Messier became a star in Edmonton in the 1980s and won five Cups with the Oilers. He became a headliner on Broadway in the '90s, captaining the New York Rangers to the '94 championship that ended the team's 54-year title drought.

Even though the official announcement came Monday, Messier all but said goodbye on March 31, 2004, following the Rangers' final home game before the lockout that wiped out all of last season.

The Rangers held physicals for their players Monday at the opening of training camp, but the longtime star never expressed intentions to return for another season.

But Rangers general manager Glen Sather, the architect of the Oilers' dynasty that was spearheaded by Messier and Gretzky, always left room for the rock-jawed captain to come back.

Messier teamed with Gretzky to win four championships in Edmonton during the 1980s and then won another in 1990 after Gretzky was traded to Los Angeles.

He trails only Gretzky in playoff goals and assists, but he topped the Great One by adding one post-season guarantee that took him to heightened status in Manhattan.

With the Rangers trailing New Jersey 3-2 in the 1994 Eastern Conference finals, Messier promised New York would force a seventh game. He made good on his word by posting his fourth and final playoff hat trick in a 4-2 victory.

New York won Game 7 in double overtime to advance to the final, which also ended with a seventh game victory.  

His second stint with the Rangers, which covered the final four seasons of his career, wasn't nearly as successful. New York failed to make the playoffs in any of the years. Messier played in the post-season during his first 13 NHL years, before New York missed in 1993.

After leaving the Rangers following their most recent playoff appearance in 1997, Messier was out of the playoffs for the next seven years - including three with Vancouver.

He leaves 970 fewer regular-season points than Gretzky and 37 more than Gordie Howe, who sits in third place.

"I never thought about any individual records," Messier said. "Coming back to break any records, especially that record wasn't all that appealing to me."

Messier always did things on his terms, and his retirement is no different. After a year off, he wasn't spurred to play again even though he is only six goals away from 700 - a mark reached by only six players - and 11 games short of tying Howe's record of 1,767.

Edmonton GM Kevin Lowe, Messier's longtime teammate on the great Oilers teams, tried to convince him to return to his hometown for a farewell tour. But Messier really only considered playing in New York, where he has a young family.

Messier was showered with applause from teammates, family, friends, fans and even the Buffalo Sabres when he skated off the ice for what turned out to be his final game 18 months ago, a 4-3 loss at Madison Square Garden.

Messier and Gretzky have always been linked, whether on the ice or in the record book. Messier scored 109 playoff goals, 13 fewer than Gretzky, and set up 186 others - 74 fewer than Gretzky, now the Phoenix Coyotes coach.

But the second partnership lasted just one year as Messier left the Rangers for Vancouver as a free agent following a surprising run with Gretzky to the Eastern Conference finals.

When Sather took over as Rangers GM in 2000 he brought Messier back. Messier scored his final goal in his final game, No. 698 with the Rangers.

The inability to rekindle success in New York and the departure of close friend Brian Leetch, who was traded to Toronto as part of the Rangers' salary dump of 2004, surely pushed Messier to his final goodbye to Broadway.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 12, 2005)

*Panthers re-sign Jokinen and Van Ryn*

*TSN.ca Staff with files*

9/12/2005 8:43:15 AM

*The Palm Beach Post reports that the Florida Panthers have agreed on one-year contracts with centre Olli Jokinen and defenceman Mike Van Ryn.*

Jokinen's agent, Mark Gandler, declined to reveal financial details, but told the paper, "it's a one-year deal and everybody's happy." 

Jokinen will be an unrestricted free agent next year and the Panthers can negotiate a long-term deal with him beginning Jan. 1.

Van Ryn agreed to the Panthers' qualifying offer of $1.64 million, according to his agent, Pat Morris. The Post adds that the Panthers agreed to make it a one-way deal so Van Ryn would not take a $35,000 salary if he were sent to the minors.

In 2003-04, Jokinen and Van Ryn were the team's top two scorers, with 58 and 37 points, respectively.

Defenceman Jay Bouwmeester is the team's remaining unsigned restricted free agent.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 12, 2005)

*Canadiens ink Ryder to one-year deal*

*Canadian Press*

9/12/2005 3:06:30 PM

*MONTREAL (CP) - The Montreal Canadiens have re-signed winger Michael Ryder to a $1-million US, one-year deal.*

The Habs open training camp Tuesday.

Ryder was the last Montreal player to re-sign. The 25-year-old St. John's native was a nominee for the Calder Trophy as NHL rookie of the year in 2003-04 after scoring 25 goals and adding 38 assists in 81 games.

He was Montreal's eight-round pick, 216th overall, in the 1998 entry draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 12, 2005)

*Hockey Hearsay: Smyth, Oilers still far apart*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 12 @ 9:00 AM

*The Edmonton Oilers and their Ryan Smyth are still no closer to a long-term deal.*

According to the Edmonton Sun, although offers are still on the table for multi-year deals, it appears more and more that the two sides will agree to a pre-approved one year fallback deal for slightly more than Smyth's $2.698 million qualifying offer.

"If we can't come to terms, we've got the one-year deal in place," Smyth told the Sun. "We've made strides and they've made strides trying to get this done."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 12, 2005)

*Star junior defenceman Dion Phaneuf ready to make jump to NHL*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 12 @ 14:12, EST 

*CALGARY (CP) - Defenceman Dion Phaneuf has wasted little time impressing the Calgary Flames.*

While the main camp begins with on-ice sessions Tuesday, the former star with the Red Deer Rebels has already turned heads at the Flames' prospects camp.

The six-foot-two Edmonton native arrived with an impressive resume. He was awarded the Bill Hunter Memorial Trophy last season as the Canadian Hockey League's top defenceman and distinguished himself at the world junior championship with some thumping hits.

As president of the Omaha Ak-Sar-Ben Knights, Calgary's new farm team, Doug Soetaert would love to see the hulking blue-liner suit up in the American Hockey League.

But in his other role as assistant GM of the Flames, Soetaert says that's not going to happen.

"No chance," said the former GM of the Western Hockey League's Everett Silvertips, who saw Phaneuf in action several times as a member of the Rebels. "He's a hell of a hockey player. He's a kid that's got unlimited potential. I don't see him going south."

Phaneuf did what Flames coach and GM Darryl Sutter expected him to at the prospect camp, which wrapped up Monday while veterans reported to camp for fitness testing and medical examinations.

"He's had a good summer of training," Sutter said. "He's ready to go. He's 215 pounds and that's the weight we want him at."

Sutter has high expectations for Calgary's first-round pick (ninth overall) in the 2003 NHL draft.

"I've watched Dion Phaneuf play a lot of hockey, probably over 100 games in the last three years, so I know where he's going to take his game."

After his Rebels were eliminated from the WHL playoffs in the first round, Phaneuf returned home to rest up after a gruelling season. He then dedicated himself to preparing himself for his first pro campaign.

"You can never be quick enough, you can never be strong enough and that was one of my goals when I went back after the season," Phaneuf said. "I wanted to have a good summer of training and come in as best shape as I could and I feel I did that."

After competing against him for five days during prospect camp, forward Dustin Boyd said he believes Phaneuf has what it takes to play for the Flames.

"He's got the size and the speed and the strength to play in the show," said Calgary's third-round pick (98th overall) in the 2004 draft. "He's got all the tools to make it." 

As a forward with the WHL's Moose Jaw Warriors, Boyd has gone up against Phaneuf several times over the past few seasons. With the pair playing on opposite squads in the prospect camp, their on-ice battles continued during scrimmages Friday and Sunday.

"I tried hitting him there and he's pretty solid on his feet and he kind of knocked me over," said Boyd, who hopes to follow in Phaneuf's footsteps and make the Canadian squad for the 2006 world junior championships in Vancouver.

Goalie Brent Krahn, chosen ninth overall by Calgary in the 2000 draft, is also a believer.

"He has all the tools to play in the NHL," Krahn said. "I think everybody sees that. For a guy like me to have a guy like Dion playing in front of me, it definitely makes you feel good because you know he's going to take care of the extra whacks and hacks."

Because of his hard-hitting style, Phaneuf has been compared Scott Stevens. He has also drawn comparisons to Al MacInnis for his booming shot.

"Anytime you can model (yourself after) or set goals to be like any one of those two guys, it's definitely big shoes to fill," Phaneuf said about the recently retired NHL all-stars. "They were great for the game and they had very good careers. They both were guys that everyone wanted to have on their team."


----------



## devilbat (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't wait to see Dion Phaneuf in the pros.  This guy is a Blue Chip Prospect.  The Flames will be a better team with him there this year.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Sep 12, 2005)

Klatt just retired.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow, between retirees and Europeans staying in Europe, they're just dropping like flies, eh?

It'll be interesting to see how Phanuef takes to the NHL.  Hopefully he makes the jump seemlessly, I think Sutter's expecting no less.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Klatt just retired.





At least he got a Cup.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Klatt just retired.




Here's the report...


*Kings' forward Klatt announces retirement*

*Sports Ticker*

9/12/2005 4:38:21 PM

*LOS ANGELES (Ticker) - Right wing Trent Klatt of the Los Angeles Kings has chosen stability over the prospect of another productive NHL season.*

Klatt became the latest NHL player to hang up his skates, announcing his retirement on Monday after 13 seasons.

The 34-year-old Klatt, a veteran of 782 NHL games with four teams, decided to end his career on the same day that six-time Stanley Cup champion and second all-time leading scorer Mark Messier announced his retirement from the New York Rangers.

Other prominent players to retire in the past week are St. Louis' Al MacInnis, New Jersey's Scott Stevens, Buffalo's James Patrick and Colorado's Vincent Damphousse.

Klatt, who had played with two teams in as many seasons before the 2004-05 campaign was wiped out due to a lockout, made his decision due to family issues.

"My children have been in three schools the past three years and I did not feel it was fair to them to continue this trend," Klatt said. "My family needs stability."

Signing with Los Angeles as a free agent on July 7, 2003, Klatt had 17 goals and 26 assists in 82 games with the Kings in 2003-04. It was his highest goal and point total since posting 24 and 45, respectively, as a member of the Philadelphia Flyers in 1996-97.

"We would like to thank Trent for his contributions to our club during the 2003-04 season," Kings general manager Dave Taylor said. "We respect his decision and the Kings organization wishes him and his family the best in the future."

A fifth-round pick of the Washington Capitals in 1989, Klatt made his debut with the Minnesota North Stars during the 1991-92 season. He finished with 143 goals, 200 assists and 343 career penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

*May looks for acceptance with Avs*

*Canadian Press*

9/12/2005 6:15:02 PM

*DENVER (AP) - When it comes to hockey villains in Denver, there are the Red Wings, there is Todd Bertuzzi and running a distant third, there's Brad May.*

The Red Wings play in Detroit. Bertuzzi plays in Vancouver. And starting this season, May will play in Denver for the Colorado Avalanche.

May was the Vancouver player who said - in jest, he claims - that there should be a bounty put on Avalanche forward Steve Moore, an act of retribution for a hit Moore had put on Markus Naslund in the 2004 season that knocked the Canucks' captain out for three games. Moore was not penalized on the play.

In a subsequent game, Bertuzzi took a cheap shot at Moore, slamming him to the ice and leaving him with a broken neck and other injuries.

Eighteen months later, Moore is still recovering. Bertuzzi was suspended but was recently reinstated by the NHL for the start of the upcoming season. May, meanwhile, was signed as a free agent by the Avalanche over the summer.

"I played for a lot of years in this league with integrity and honour," said May, who has spent most of his 13 years as an enforcer for the Sabres, Canucks and Coyotes. "I'm proud to be who I am. I don't feel bad. But I feel the whole situation is regrettable."

May and Bertuzzi are among the defendants in the civil lawsuit Moore has filed in Denver seeking damages for the injury. Soon, May will wear an Avalanche uniform on the ice at the Pepsi Center and it is there that he'll find out whether he will be embraced or reviled by fans.

Asked about all this Monday, the day the Avalanche reported for training camp, May stuck by his mantra - he's a man of honour and he wants to look toward the future.

"People have been booing me for 15 years," he said. "I don't know if it would be uncomfortable. It would be a different feeling, there's no question about it, to get that at home. But people have different opinions. I only have one thing to say if it happens: I have integrity. I have honor."

Many in Denver questioned whether the Avalanche had honour when they signed May. It was viewed as something of a slap in the face to Moore and to fans with whom the team and the NHL has been trying to reconnect after a long work stoppage.

It's an opinion general manager Pierre Lacroix disagrees with.

"The slap in the face would have been if we signed the other guy," Lacroix told the Denver Post last month. "His name is not Todd Bertuzzi. It's Brad May."

May, who averages 148 penalty minutes a season, claims he made the comment in jest to a single reporter in Vancouver, a few days before the game.

The Avalanche, at least publicly, say they've embraced May and look forward to being his teammate.

"I've said it before, I feel bad for what happened to Steve," captain Joe Sakic said. "But Brad's not the one who did it. I'm sure he feels bad for what happened."

"He's fitting in great," coach Joel Quenneville said. "He's been well-received by his teammates. I think the fans will like him."

May, of course, wants to be liked, especially by his teammates.

During his 10 minutes of interview time Monday, though, he seemed perfectly happy with himself, regardless of what people think about him or the role he played in one of the NHL's nastier episodes.

"I'm happy for who Brad May is," he said. "I'm proud of myself. I'm a great father, a great husband, a great teammate and I'm excited about helping this team out."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

*Report: Bondra close to joining Thrashers*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/12/2005 3:53:50 PM

*The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reports that free agent right wing Peter Bondra is en route to Atlanta where he is expected to complete a contract with the Thrashers.*

Bondra's agent Ritch Winter told the paper that the contract, a one-year deal that has been agreed to in principle, would be done by the end of Monday or sometime on Tuesday.

"We're working on details," Winter told the Journal-Constitution. "But I can confirm we're getting very, very close to finalizing it."

Bondra, 37, has 477 goals in 984 career games with Washington and Ottawa.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

*Ducks ink Gavey to one-year deal*

*Sports Ticker*

9/12/2005 7:31:34 PM

*ANAHEIM, California (Ticker) - The Mighty Ducks of Anaheim on Monday added depth up front by signing center Aaron Gavey to a one-year contract.*

The 31-year-old Gavey, who originally was drafted by Tampa Bay in the fourth round of the 1992 draft, has spend the past two-plus seasons in the American Hockey League with St. John's and Utah.

Prior to that, the 6-2, 189-pounder scored 41 goals and 50 assists in 355 NHL games with Tampa Bay, Calgary, Dallas, Minnesota and Toronto. As a member of Minnesota's inaugural team in 2000-01, he posted career highs in goals (10) and assists (14).

The Sudbury, Ontario native had five goals and 14 assists in 60 games with Utah last season.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

*Raycroft, Boynton not at Bruins camp*

*Canadian Press*

9/12/2005 7:33:44 PM

*BOSTON (AP) - Goalie Andrew Raycroft and defenceman Nick Boynton held out in contract disputes at the opening of the Boston Bruins training camp Monday, depriving the team of two keys to stopping opposing forwards under the NHL's more wide-open rules.*

General manager Mike O'Connell wasn't sure if or when they'd return, although several Bruins players are confident that they'll be back before the regular season begins Oct. 5 at home against the Montreal Canadiens.

"Both these players are very important to us," O'Connell said. "They're terrific individuals and we'd like to get them in camp as soon as possible."

In 2003-'04, Raycroft was the NHL rookie of the year and Boynton played in the all-star game for the first time in his three full seasons. But the Bruins are close to the league's $39-million US salary cap and want to leave some space to acquire players during the season if others get injured.

They have 17 players under contract for $33,129,004, according to the NHL Players Association, leaving them with $5,870,996 to spend.

The team hasn't disclosed how much it offered Raycroft and Boynton, but O'Connell said both received more than the minimum qualifying offer for a one-year deal. That offer must be at least a certain percentage of the player's last salary as specified in the collective bargaining agreement that ended the NHL lockout that wiped out the 2004-'05 season.

"We're not very close at all right now with Andrew," O'Connell said. "I think Boynton is a little closer.

"If we can get him done, then maybe we can get Andrew done."

Team owner Jeremy Jacobs said the Bruins "enriched the team substantially in skill" by signing free agents but wondered if it had spent too much.

"I don't think we left ourselves enough room (under salary cap)," Jacobs said.

He added that the offers to Raycroft and Boynton are in line with salaries of similar players in the NHL.

O'Connell said that he hasn't had any discussions about trading those players and that the team has some cap room left.

"If we feel we need to do something to get both these players in, we have the ability to do that," he said.

Several Bruins are optimistic both players will be back soon.

"Pretty much every year that I've been involved in the NHL there's been some player that hasn't been in camp or some contract dispute," said defenceman Brian Leetch, who played 15 full seasons with the New York Rangers before being traded to Toronto on March 3, 2004, and then signing with Boston on Aug. 3.

"Most of the time it's been worked out before the start of the season. I expect it will here."

Added captain Joe Thornton, Boston's highest paid player at $6.66 million this season: "Those guys are going to get signed. It's just a matter of time."

Sergei Samsonov also expects them back soon and said that returning after the lockout "seems like it was just one long summer. Everybody's excited to be back."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

*Other NHL news... more revenue coming in!*

*NHL signs $100 million satellite radio deal*

*Sports Ticker*

9/12/2005 5:09:17 PM

*NEW YORK (Ticker) - Less than a month after signing a TV deal with Comcast, the NHL has inked a long-term radio contract.*

On Monday, the NHL announced an exclusive 10-year, $100 million agreement with XM Satellite Radio. The network will become the league's exclusive satellite radio broadcast partner in 2007.

XM Satellite Radio, which has over 4.4 million subscribers, will begin broadcasting NHL games on opening night, October 5.

Last month, the league announced a multi-year pact with cable giant Comcast, which will televise at least 58 regular-season games on its Outdoor Life Network. XM Satellite Radio will cover over 1,000 games per season, including the All-Star Game, the Stanley Cup playoffs and the Stanley Cup Final.

"We're delighted to have XM as our newest satellite radio partner," NHL commissioner Gary Bettman said. "At this exciting time in the league's history, a new partnership with XM allows us to offer hockey fans unprecedented NHL coverage on the nation's largest satellite radio service."

XM will create a dedicated NHL radio channel, which will be available in Canada through its partner Canadian Satellite Radio. CSR, which is funding a portion of the agreement, recently was approved by the Federal Cabinet as a licensed distributor of satellite radio in Canada.

"We are thrilled about the National Hockey League's decision to partner with XM Satellite Radio," XM president and CEO Hugh Panero said. "The clear winners of this partnership are the millions of hockey fans in the U.S. and in Canada who are incredibly passionate about their favorite NHL team and who will now be able to follow them regardless of where they call home."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Monday, September 12th*

*Florida Panthers* - Re-signed restricted free agent defenceman _Mike Van Ryn_ and restricted free agent forward _Olli Jokinen_. Agreed to terms on a one-year contract with defenceman _Jay Bouwmeester_.

*Los Angeles Kings* - Announced the retirement of forward _Trent Klatt_.

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* - Signed center _Aaron Gavey_ to a one-year contract.

*Montreal Canadiens* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Michael Ryder_.

*New York Rangers* - Announced the retirement of centre _Mark Messier_.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

Moved to next page...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

Moved to next page...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

*Forsberg out at least two weeks*

*Canadian Press*

9/12/2005 8:02:03 PM

*PHILADELPHIA (AP) - Philadelphia Flyers centre Peter Forsberg had an infected bursa sac removed from his right ankle Monday and will miss at least two weeks.*

Forsberg, who left the Colorado Avalanche during the off-season to sign a two-year, $11.5 million US contract with the Flyers, will miss most of Philadelphia's training camp, which opens Tuesday.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Sep 13, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *New York Rangers* - Announced the retirement of centre _Mark Messier_.




_O Captain! my Captain! rise up and hear the bells;   
Rise up—for you the flag is flung—for you the bugle trills;
For you bouquets and ribbon’d wreaths—for you the shores a-crowding;   
For you they call, the swaying mass, their eager faces turning..._


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

*Parrish accepts one-year deal with Isles*

*TSN.ca Staff with Newsday files*

9/13/2005 8:12:01 AM

*New York Newsday reports that restricted free agent forward Mark Parrish has accepted a one-year, $1.9 million US contract with the Islanders and will be on the ice the team's first training camp practice.*

"I'm just happy to be back playing hockey with the boys, and that's all that matters," he told Newsday.

Parrish, who scored on a career-high 22.9 percent of his shots in 2003-04, had 24 goals in 59 games while fighting through an ankle injury. The 28-year-old posted a plus-eight rating in helping New York to the playoffs for the third straight season.

In 2001-2002, Parrish recorded 30 goals and 30 assists in 78 games and had a career-best plus-10 rating, earning a spot on the North American squad in the NHL All-Star Game. He has 94 goals and 79 assists in four seasons with the Islanders after netting 50 goals over his first two years in the league with the Florida Panthers.

A native of Minnesota, Parrish was acquired from Florida in exhange for Roberto Luongo and Olli Jokinen on June 24, 2000.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2005)

*Free agent Young returns to Blues*

*Sports Ticker*

9/13/2005 10:38:10 AM

*ST. LOUIS (Ticker) -- After a two-season absence, Scott Young is returning to the St. Louis Blues.*

The Blues on Tuesday announced that they have signed the veteran right wing to a one-year contract worth $750,000.

Young, who turns 38 on October 1, spent the last two seasons with the Dallas Stars. Prior to that, he scored 107 goals and had 98 assists in 298 games with the Blues from the 1998-99 season through the 2001-02 campaign.

"Scott Young is a returning veteran who knows the organization and what the coach expects," Blues senior vice president and general manager Larry Pleau said. "He adds speed and will contribute valuable time on the power play. Scott's level of performance was always very consistent during his time here in St. Louis, when he enjoyed some of his best years."

A 16-year veteran, Young has 324 career goals and 708 points in 1,102 games with the Hartford Whalers, Pittsburgh Penguins, Quebec Nordiques/Colorado Avalanche, Mighty Ducks of Anaheim, St. Louis and Dallas. He won Stanley Cups with the Penguins in 1991 and the Avalanche in 1996.

In the 2003-04 season, Young had just eight goals and eight assists in 53 games with the Stars. During the NHL lockout, he registered three points in three games with the Memphis Riverkings of the Central Hockey League.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Hockey Hearsay: Leafs waiting on Keane decision*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 13 @ 2:41 PM

*The Toronto Maple Leafs are taking a "wait and see" attitude with Mike Keane, the veteran left winger told Rogers Sportsnet Tuesday.*

As first reported by Sportsnet last week, Keane would not report to Toronto's camp without a contract and remains in Winnipeg with his family. The Leafs still have interest, but because they are so close to the cap and have some decisions to make up front, Keane for the moment is a long shot.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Oilers open camp, hope to fly high even without Top Gun centre on offence*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 13 @ 19:00, EST 

*EDMONTON (CP) - The Edmonton Oilers opened training camp Tuesday with big-name newcomers Chris Pronger and Mike Peca along with renewed hopes of flying high despite no true Top Gun goal scorer.*

"It's going to be scoring by committee, but I think our depth is going to prevail," said winger Ryan Smyth, who led the Oilers in 2003-04 with 23 goals and 59 points. The team finished ninth in the league in scoring before the lockout. They were an abysmal 29th on the power play and missed the playoffs.

They had sought a big-impact offensive centreman in the months leading up to camp and did trade for strong two-way pivot Peca from the New York Islanders.

Smyth said with forwards such as Peca, Ales Hemsky, Raffi Torres, Shawn Horcoff, Jarret Stoll, Radek Dvorak and Ethan Moreau, the goal scoring is greater than the sum of its parts.

Nevertheless, the key to the team's fortunes is six-foot-six, 220-pound defenceman Pronger, acquired last month from the St. Louis Blues and signed to a $31.25 million US, five-year contract.

The 30-year-old former Norris and Hart Trophy winner is expected to quarterback the power play, clear the slot of meddlesome forwards and kick-start the offence with crisp tape-to-tape passes to wingers streaking through the neutral zone.

The native of Dryden, Ont., who has been feted and fawned over like a rock star since arriving in the Alberta capital, says the crackdown on obstruction this year will help.

"With my passing ability and the speed up front I think we'll be able to get a lot of pressure on teams," he said.

"And obviously with obstruction rules being enforced the way they are, we'll be able to hit a lot of guys flying with speed and create a lot of offence from that."

General manager Kevin Lowe said the offence needs tweaking, not overhauling.

"We'd be happy with the way our offence was the last year we played," he said.

"If we can improve the power play and our goals against a bit, statistically that would have been enough to get us in the playoffs."

One player the Oilers are counting on to light the lamp is 26-year-old centre Shawn Horcoff.

Horcoff, who signed a $1 million US, one-year deal just before camp, has increased his point totals in each of his four NHL seasons and was a standout performer in the Swedish Elite League in the lockout year.

"You look at him out there skating and handling the puck today, clearly he's a confident player ready to emerge and, who knows, could be one of the next great centremen in the league," said Lowe.

Lowe joined 200 fans at Rexall Place Tuesday. They watched the Oilers and Oiler hopefuls practise and learn the new rule changes, which include two-line passes and the crackdown on obstruction.

Pronger said defencemen have the steepest learning curve.

"They're going to be the ones who need the biggest adjustment with body position and really paying attention to where the puck is, not obstructing the man as he's going to the net, a lot of things like that you were able to do in the past," he said.

"You're a little tentative at times trying to think what the new rules are," he added.

"It was a little odd out there but I'm sure with time we'll get a little more accustomed."

The Oilers host the Calgary Flames in their first pre-season game Friday.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*The two fragile towers: Allison and Lindros key to Leafs being contenders*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 13 @ 18:58, EST 

*TORONTO (CP) - Jason Allison missed the first scrimmage with a minor hip problem. Eric Lindros was sent flying by a solid body check during that same scrimmage.*

Day 2 at the Maple Leafs training camp reminded everyone on hand just how fragile Toronto's chances are of remaining among the NHL's top echelon teams. The two oft-injured centres, brilliant when they're healthy, must stay out of the medical ward this season for Toronto to have any chance.

In the media fishbowl that is Toronto, Allison knew his no-show in the team's first official scrimmage of camp would cause a few snickers. But he can't worry about that.

"It's Toronto, that's something that comes with the territory," he told a media scrum likely as big as he's ever seen. "But there's absolutely no injury, there's no problem. That's part of the reason I wanted to scrimmage today, I guess, so I wouldn't have to deal with this. But this won't be an issue. Just totally a precautionary thing."

Allison, 30, signed a one-year deal worth at least $1.5 million US and as much as $4.5 million if he stays healthy and reaches all his performance bonuses. He hasn't played a game since January 2003 when he suffered three whiplash injuries in the space of 10 days and never in the world thought it would lead to serious neck problems that would knock him out for more than two years.

The lockout came at a good time for him.

"It definitely was beneficial," said Allison, who had a career-high 95 points with Boston in 2000-2001. "It gave me extra time to get in better shape and heal and make sure I took all the right steps."

And he's taken the right steps this week. He won't rush into anything until he's 100 per cent.

"You're trying to get yourself ready for the season. That's the most important thing," said Allison, who suffered the minor injury some 10 days ago while skating. "Nobody's going to care how many goals you score in an intrasquad game or even in an exhibition game for that matter. I'm getting myself ready to have a great year and help this team do something in the playoffs. That's when it counts.

"I realize everything here is under the microscope. Other places people don't even pay attention the first week. But I'll be ready come Oct. 5."

All eyes will also be on Lindros this season as he tries to recapture the kind of form that made him arguably the best player in the NHL in his early years. Some would argue he was the best player on the New York Rangers in 2003-04 when he had 32 points (10-22) through 39 games before yet another concussion sidelined him for the rest of the season.

But he told reporters on the opening day of camp that he passed his latest tests with flying colours earlier this month with Montreal head specialist Karen Johnson, the neurologist who has taken care of the Big E since 2000.

"Everything went very well," said Lindros, 32, who will earn $1.55 million on his one-year deal. "There are no concerns. I think there has been plenty of time to recover from the situation that happened many years ago. I feel good about it."

He was tested Tuesday when 23-year-old defenceman Staffan Kronwall decked Lindros into the boards during the intrasquad game.

A sheepish Kronwall understood the implications of his hit on Lindros.

"I knew it was him and I tried to hold back," said the 603, 209-pound Swede. "I could have hit him harder. I definitely felt it wasn't the right guy to hit.

"You have to respect those guys. I want to earn his respect as a teammate."

But Lindros was no worse for wear, quickly getting up after the Kronwall hit. He later sent prospect forward John Mitchell flying across the ice with a thunderous check and set up a scoring chance. And overall, the Big E looked good.

If Allison and Lindros do have solid comeback seasons, the Leafs pose an awesome force down the middle with captain Mats Sundin leading the way.

"We have three guys who have been top players at that position in their careers," head coach Pat Quinn said Tuesday. "And that's a pleasant problem to have (in terms of ice time).

"I want our top three lines to be balanced."

Which would suggest all three will start the season at centre.

"Would I ask one of them at some point this season to play the wing? Maybe," Quinn said. "But that's not the plan at this point."

And that's fine with Sundin, who said Tuesday that while he would play anywhere asked, he'd rather play centre.

"I just feel you're more involved in the play when you're in the middle," Sundin said.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Free agent signing Anson Carter next Canuck to play on line with Sedin twins*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 13 @ 18:04, EST 

*VANCOUVER (CP) - Now it's Anson Carter's turn.*

The winger, signed as a free agent in August, is the latest player the Vancouver Canucks will try to partner with Swedish twins Henrik and Daniel Sedin on the NHL team's second line. In their four years with Vancouver the red-haired twins have had a revolving door of linemates.

Trent Klatt, Magnus Arvedson and Jason King all enjoyed some success with the twins. Trevor Linden has served some spot duty while Todd Bertuzzi sometimes double-shifts between the Canucks top line and the Sedin's second unit.

"Hopefully this one will be good," said Daniel Sedin, the winger who is the trigger man for centre Henrik's passes.

Carter, who bounced like a ping-pong ball between three teams during the 2003-04 season, said training camp will help the unit find its pace.

"I think it will take them a little while to get a feel for what I can do and for me what they do," said the 31-year-old Toronto native.

"I don't think I can come in here and do anything differently. I don't want them to play their games differently either. We just have to complement each other and hopefully come together and mesh as a line."

Coach Marc Crawford hopes Carter will add speed, intelligence and some consistency for the Sedins, whose strength is cycling the puck down low.

"They really haven't had a consistent winger during their career here," Crawford said after Tuesday's scrimmage.

"We wanted to give them someone who could finish. Anson has been able to finish in the past and we're quite hopeful he can do it again. Playing with Daniel and Henrik, they are so clever, you're going to find the puck on your stick a few times when you don't expect it."

Carter comes to Vancouver with something to prove.

He had 20 or more goals in four of the five previous seasons, before scoring just 15 times in 77 games in 2003-04. He split that season between the New York Rangers, Washington Capitals and Los Angeles Kings.

"Last year was tough," said Carter, who scored the overtime goal in Canada's gold-medal victory over Sweden at the 2003 world championships.

"We got off to a rough start in New York where I wasn't playing too much. Going to Washington I was having fun playing hockey again but got hurt. I got traded to L.A. and everything was a downward spiral."

Carter underwent abdominal surgery to repair a sports hernia before the 2004-05 season was cancelled by the NHL labour dispute. He was released by the Kings earlier this year.

Carter thinks the year off helped him recover from the surgery.

The knock against Carter is he can score plenty of goals but not necessarily when the team needs them the most. His toughness off the wing has also been questioned, especially in a division where he'll face defencemen like Chris Pronger in Edmonton and Robyn Regehr in Calgary.

The Sedins, the second and third overall picks in the 1999 draft, have received their fair share of abuse from the Vancouver fans.

Hailed as the league's next superstars when drafted by former general manager Brian Burke, the 24-year-old brothers from Ornskoldsvik have been average at best. They often receive the wrath of the Vancouver fans and have been labelled "the Sedin sisters" by many callers to sports radio phone-in programs.

For the Sedins to be successful they need a grinder like Klatt to dig the puck out of the corner for them. It remains to be seen of Carter can fill that role.

"We'll see what happens," said Daniel, who became a father for the first time this summer.

"We played against him and we know he's a great player, a hard working guy with lots of skill. It will be fun."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*All signed, Canadiens have holes to fill with young players heading into camp*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 13 @ 17:56, EST 

*MONTREAL (CP) - In the real world, job opportunities may be scarce for young people, but that is not the case at the Montreal Canadiens training camp.*

There are openings in goal, on defence and up front and general manager Bob Gainey is looking to his young prospects to fill them. "We have a large group of players who are coming to an age of maturity," Gainey said Tuesday.

That would include centre Mike Ribeiro, winger Michael Ryder and defenceman Mike Komisarek, who all began to make their mark before the 2004-05 season was wiped out by a lockout.

After that, there's "a group of players who have been through the development phase and are ready to come in and join the group ahead of them and, I believe, participate and contribute to winning games."

Who that will be is to be decided in camp, which begins in earnest on Wednesday as 47 players begin on-ice workouts at a suburban Montreal rink.

Strong candidates include centres Chris Higgins and Tomas Plekanec, wingers Alexander Perezhogin, Andrei Kostitsyn and Marcel Hossa, defencemen Ron Hainsey, Mark Streit and goaltender Yann Danis.

There was no free-agent signing spree by the Canadiens when the lockout ended, although they kept free agent winger Alex Kovalev for four years at $18 million US.

They also picked up veteran defenceman Mathieu Dandenault from Detroit to replace the departed Patrice Brisebois and signed tough guy Peter Vandermeer to take Darren Langdon's vacated post.

Centre Radek Bonk and goaltender Cristobal Huet were acquired before the lockout, although Huet is expected to be out until December with a knee injury.

Huet is the only player not yet in camp. With the signing of Ryder to a $1 million, one-year deal on Monday, all their players are under contract. Their payroll sits at about $32 million, well within the $39-million salary cap.

Gainey is confident that some young players, most of whom have been developing in the Canadiens system for a few years, are ready to step in.

With some spending an extra year in the AHL due to the lockout, he said it was "like we have two graduating classes at the same time."

Veteran defenceman Craig Rivet said the team chose the smart path.

"We have some outstanding young players, so it will be a very competitive and exciting camp," he said. "We have some guys coming into the line-up who are going to make us a powerhouse in future years."

Gone from the side that reached the Eastern Conference semifinals in 2004 are, beside Brisebois and Langdon, goaltender Mathieu Garon, defencemen Stephane Quintal, Karl Dykhuis and forwards Andreas Dackell, Joe Juneau, Yannick Perreault, Jason Ward and Jim Dowd.

Those returning include captain Saku Koivi with linemates Kovalev and Richard Zednik; Ribeiro with linemate Ryder and a third spot, possibly returnee Pierre Dagenais, to be decided; Bonk, perhaps with Jan Bulis and Niklas Sundstrom; and fourth-line centre Steve Begin with linemates to be determined, although likely including Vandermeer.

The defence so far has Rivet, Komisarek, Dandenault, Andrei Markov, Sheldon Souray and Francis Bouillon, who is forever on the bubble.

"There's a lot of new faces, so it's too early to tell how we'll end up or what kind of team we'll have," said Koivu. "But there are young guys who showed two years ago they can do a lot of positive things.

"It gets us old guys going when you see young guys coming up and trying to get in the line-up."

In goal, Danis is likely to replace Huet as Jose Theodore's back-up when the season opens Oct. 5. The 24-year-old was signed as a free agent out of Brown University in 2004 and spent last season as the top goalie for AHL Hamilton, where he went 28-17-6 in 53 games.

"Last year was like a blessing being able to work on things in Hamilton without the pressure of being in Montreal," said Danis, a native of Lafontaine, Que. "Now, I just want to make the team and get as much playing time as I can."

On defence, it could be a make-or-break camp for Hainsey, a first-round draft pick in 2000 who has not always played up to his obvious talent as a big, rushing defenceman.

Competition comes from Streit, a 27-year-old veteran of international hockey from Switzerland taking his second shot at making the NHL.

"I was here when I was 21 and it didn't work out," said the five-foot-11, 198-pound Streit. "I just want to work hard and make the team."

Higgins, a 2002 first-rounder, had 28 goals for Hamilton last season and is considered a solid prospect, as is Plekanec, a smaller centre who had 29 goals for Hamilton.

Perezhogin, a 2001 first round pick, was suspended for the entire AHL season from a nasty slashing incident in 2003-04, but spent last winter playing with superstar Jaromir Jagr with Omsk of the Russian league, where he had 33 points in 43 games in a low-scoring league.

Kostitsyn was Montreal's first pick in 2003 and while he had a quiet first year in Hamilton with 12 goals in 66 games, some feel he is the most talented of the lot.

Hossa, the younger, bigger but not as gifted brother of Atlanta star Marian Hossa, made the Slovak national team at the world championships last spring, although he didn't play much.

Also to be watched in camp are goaltender Carey Price, drafted fifth overall in June, big centre Kyle Chipchura, a 2004 first rounder and Raitis Ivanans, a Latvian tough guy who had 259 penalty minutes for Hamilton,

Coach Claude Julien was on hand but elected not to speak to the media. His wife Karen gave birth to their first child, a daughter, on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Thrashers begin training camp with Bondra - but no Kovalchuk*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 13 @ 18:47, EST 

*DULUTH, Ga. (AP) - Seventeen months after their last game, the Atlanta Thrashers finally got back on the ice.*

Peter Bondra was there. Ilya Kovalchuk was not. The Thrashers opened training camp Tuesday with a full-speed workout that left the team's newest player gasping for breath. Bondra, 37, said he's never been through such a strenuous practice on the first day.

"After you sit down, it feels good," he quipped. "But we're all going to benefit from this hard work. The better shape we're in, the better we'll be on the ice."

But the Thrashers have yet to sign Kovalchuk, a 41-goal scorer in the last season before the lockout. The restricted free agent is playing in his native Russia and, according to his agent, might just stay there for the entire season if a deal can't be reached with the Thrashers.

General manager Don Waddell said he's offered a five-year contract at terms slightly better than Columbus's Rick Nash, who got $27 million US for the same-length deal. Both were restricted free agents after tying for the NHL goal-scoring title in 2003-04.

"I feel like we've made a big push to sign Ilya," Waddell said. "He's a big part of our past, and we want him to be a big part of our future. Unfortunately, this is a business first and a sport second. But we're going to do everything in our power to get Ilya here."

The Thrashers had no trouble persuading Bondra to come aboard. In fact, they had brushed off the unrestricted free agent for several weeks, not wanting to commit money that might be needed to sign Kovalchuk under the league's new $39-million salary cap.

But Bondra kept lowering the price, finally agreeing on an incentive-laden deal that guarantees him a base salary of $505,000 - far less than he could have made with another team. He could earn another $2.9 million in bonuses if the Thrashers win the Stanley Cup.

Bondra was so eager to play in Atlanta that he took part in the first day of training camp, even though he had yet to sign his new deal. Waddell said there were still some insurance issues to work out, but he expected things to be finalized in a day or two.

Only 23 goals short of 500 in his career, Bondra believes the Thrashers are finally a post-season contender after missing the playoffs in their first five seasons. Atlanta signed centre Bobby Holik, traded for Marian Hossa, brought in several new defencemen and groomed top prospect Kari Lehtonen to take over in goal.

"I really believe this is going to be our year," Bondra said.

Of course, the Thrashers would be even stronger with Kovalchuk, one of the league's most dynamic offensive players and someone who would surely thrive in the post-lockout NHL, with all the new rules that are designed to open up the game and produce more scoring chances.

"You want to see one of the top players in your lineup," Hossa said. "He's a big part of this hockey club."

But Waddell insists that he's brought in enough talent for the Thrashers to contend for the championship, even if Kovalchuk stays in Russia.

The team still has several weeks to work out a deal, facing an important deadline on Oct. 5. After that, if Kovalchuk continues to play in Russia, he would have to clear waivers to rejoin the Thrashers - effectively ending any chances of rejoining the NHL this season.

If Kovalchuk quit his Russian team by Oct. 5, he would have until Dec. 1 to sign with the Thrashers in order to be eligible to play this season.

"Ilya makes us a better team," Waddell said. "But with the other pieces we've put in place, we're confident that we're ready to take that next step.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Flames start quest for return to finals*

*Canadian Press*

9/13/2005 6:49:43 PM

*CALGARY (CP) - Jarome Iginla is ready for the greater expectations that come from being a Western Conference champion.*

The Calgary Flames captain had a glint of steel in his eye Tuesday as the NHL team's training camp began, the first skate since its unlikely run through the playoffs that only stopped at Game 7 of the Stanley Cup final.

"It awakens something you never even knew you had when you're that close  - so we'll have to work at finding that chemistry again," said Iginla, who led the Flames with 41 goals and 73 points in the regular season and 26 points in the 2003-04 playoffs.

After years of starting camp with the modest hope of making the playoffs, the Flames veterans were on the ice with a little swagger and a lot more resolve.

"There's no question they came hungry and that's just what a coach wants to see," said Flames assistant Rich Preston. "The (lockout) year doesn't wash away the disappointment of how we ended that year two (seasons) ago.

"The players know what's at stake and what they can accomplish now so they're cranked up and ready to go."

And what they want is a return crack at taking home Lord Stanley's mug.

If anything, this year's Flames might be a little tougher than the gritty squad that Darryl Sutter put together in 2003-2004.

Included in the new Flames are Darren McCarty and rookie Dion Phaneuf, a member of last year's gold medal world junior squad whose punishing style made him a fan favourite.

"There's going to be a little more pressure that comes with going to the final," said the tough-as-nails McCarty, who was among the Detroit Red Wings stunned by the over-achieving Flames. "I know everybody in town is psyched up.

"I know everyone in the hockey world is talking about the moves that Darryl's made and the team he's put together, but we expect that."

They've also added finesse and scoring ability with Roman Hamrlik, Tony Amonte and Daymond Langkow - the latter two on Iginla's line during Tuesday's skate.

"It's awesome out there," said veteran winger Shean Donovan. "We added a lot of depth, a lot of leadership - a guy like Darren McCarty has won three Stanley Cups so you have that intangible, he knows how to win."

Calgary's defence has been bolstered with the addition of Phaneuf, who was paired with Robyn Regher on Tuesday.

About 300 fans packed a community arena in northeast Calgary on Tuesday for the first skate of training camp, many wearing the flaming red jerseys that were virtually a uniform during the pre-lockout playoff run. Many waited for hours after their hockey heroes were off the ice to get autographs.

The Battle of Alberta begins quickly with the Flames' first pre-season game Friday in Edmonton against the Oilers. But although the rivalry will be key - eight regular-season games and four in the pre-season - no one should forget the Flames other divisional opponents who all improved in the restructured NHL.

"It's going to be a battle," said Donovan. "Everyone in our conference got better, so we've got to get better just to get into the playoffs."

Regher also cautioned that the picture is much more important beyond Edmonton.

"It's really important that we don't get ahead of ourselves here and we keep setting goals that are realistic that we can achieve," he said. "First we have to make the playoffs."

Some habits die hard.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Tuesday, September 13th*

*NY Islanders* - Re-signed restricted free agent forward _Mark Parrish_.

*Pittsburgh Penguins* - Re-signed restricted free agent defenceman _Brooks Orpik_.

*St. Louis Blues* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Scott Young_.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 14, 2005)

Mark Messier, will be missed.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 14, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Mark Messier, will be missed.




Not by me  :\ 

He sucked here in Vancouver. Came in, made everything worse, and left.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 14, 2005)

I gotta agree with TB.  I've never been a big Messier fan.  Too many cheap shots behind the play against my beloved Jets.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Report: Elias to miss start of season*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/14/2005 11:55:35 AM

*According to a report in the Newark Star-Ledger the New Jersey Devils will begin the season without Patrik Elias.*

The paper reports that Elias will miss training camp and the beginning of the season because he is recovering from a severe case of hepatitis A.

Doctors believe that Elias contracted the disease while playing in Russia during the NHL lockout.  The 29-year-old forward lost 30 pounds and spent nearly a month in a Czech Republic hospital.

Elias will start the season on injured reserve and will miss at least New Jersey's first ten regular-season games.

''I can't put a date on (a return),'' Elias told the Star-Ledger. ''If I do too much, I'll get a pain in the liver area. It expands and pushes on your pancreas.''


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Another legend retires...*

*Francis retires after 23 NHL seasons*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/14/2005 10:44:22 AM

*Ron Francis, a 23-year veteran with the Hartford Whalers, Pittsburgh Penguins, Carolina Hurricanes, and Toronto Maple Leafs announced his retirement Wednesday from the National Hockey League.*

Francis, 42, was a 4-time NHL All-Star (1983, 1985, 1990, 1996). He appeared in a total of 1,731 NHL games, which ranks him third on the all-time list. His stellar career also included 549 goals (19th), 1,249 assists (2nd), and 1,798 total points (4th).

"As a kid growing up in the little city of Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario, I dreamed of one day playing in the NHL, but never did I expect it to be as much fun as it turned out to be," Francis said in a press release. "I thank everyone who I came in contact with during this long ride for their contributions to making it fun."

Francis was drafted by the Hartford Whalers in 1981 (1st choice, 4th overall).  Twenty times, Francis would score at least 20 goals in an NHL season, a feat surpassed only by hockey legend Gordie Howe.

"To all the players I had the chance to play with over my career, I thank you for all your hard work and dedication, your friendship, and for making this entire experience one I thoroughly enjoyed," Francis added. "To all my opponents over the years, I always had the utmost respect for your talents and how you competed every night. To the equipment guys and medical staffs, I thank you for all the hours you quietly put in to make sure that the players have the best opportunity to do their jobs well."

Francis was known for playing the game with class, as his three Lady Byng Memorial Trophies (1995, 1998, 2002) will attest, and his Frank J. Selke Trophy (1995) solidified his reputation as an excellent all-around player. His Hall-of-Fame career was highlighted by consecutive Stanley Cup victories in 1990-91 and 1991-92 with the Pittsburgh Penguins.

"My thanks to all the owners, general managers, and coaches I have had the pleasure of playing for. To all the fans of the NHL, I have enjoyed playing in front of you, whether you were cheering for me or against me, I appreciate the fact that you were willing to spend your hard earned dollars to come and see the games," Francis said.  "To my family and friends, I could not think of a greater group of people that I would have wanted to share these years with. It has been truly a fun, memorable experience, and I look forward to having the opportunity to spend more time with you all over the coming years."

Francis and his wife Mary Lou live in Raleigh, North Carolina with their daughter Kaitlyn and two sons, Michael and Connor.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Oilers' Smyth signs two-year deal*

*Canadian Press*

9/14/2005 1244 PM

*EDMONTON (CP) - The Edmonton Oilers have re-signed star winger Ryan Smyth to a $7-million US, two-year deal.*

The 29-year-old, who will earn $3.5 million a season, was already in camp with the Oilers because he had a basic agreement on a one-year deal while his agent Don Meehan and GM Kevin Lowe tried to hammer out something with more term.

''We were really professional about handling the situation,'' Smyth told CHED radio Wednesday. ''It's a really good feeling. Now we can just go and play hockey and not worry about the negotiations part of it.''

The gritty Smyth has 430 career points (198-232) in 642 NHL regular-season games - all with Edmonton. He had 23 goals and 36 assists in 82 games with the Oilers in 2003-04.
---------------------


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sportsnet's Hockey Hearsay*

*D-Day Oct. 5 for Kovalchuk*
September 14 @ 9:50 AM

*If Thrashers star Ilya Kovalchuk plays one game for his Russian club after Oct. 5, the Thrashers can kiss their star goodbye for this season.*

According to the Augusta Chronicle, Kovalchuk and the Thrashers are no closer to a deal and he is willing to play in Russia if they can't come to terms. If he plays for his Russian club team after Oct. 5, Kovalchuk would need to clear waivers before returning to the NHL.

"I feel like we've made a big push to sign Ilya," Waddell told the Chronicle. "He's a big part of our past, and we want him to be a big part of our future. Unfortunately, this is a business first and a sport second. But we're going to do everything in our power to get Ilya here."

*Witt wants out*
September 14 @ 9:50 AM

*The last thing a veteran player wants to hear is the word "rebuliding," and Capitals defenceman Brendan Witt is no different.*

According to the Washington Post, Witt would rather be traded than to start at the beginning again with the Washiongton Capitals.

"They are rebuilding," Witt told the Washington Post. "I just don't want to be involved in that."


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 14, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> I gotta agree with TB.  I've never been a big Messier fan.  Too many cheap shots behind the play against my beloved Jets.



I agree, too. He wasn't one of the guys I hated, like Barnaby, but I just didn't like him.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2005)

*Bruins sign Thomas, gain leverage*

*Associated Press*

9/14/2005 2:33:39 PM

*BOSTON (AP) - The Boston Bruins agreed to terms on a one-year contract with goaltender Tim Thomas, a free agent who gives the team insurance while Andrew Raycroft holds out.*

"Tim is a solid, dependable goaltender who gives us some depth at that position," general manager Mike OConnell said Wednesday.

Raycroft was the NHL rookie of the year in 2003-04 before the '04-05 NHL season was cancelled due to a lockout. O'Connell said this week he wanted to sign another goalie regardless of whether Raycroft signs.

Thomas, 31, was 81-43-15 at Vermont with a 2.70 goals against average and nine shutouts. He has played eight professional seasons in Europe and American minor leagues. He spent two years in the Bruins organization and played four games, posting a 3-1-0 record and 3.00 goals against average.

Thomas played the 2004-05 season with Jokerit Helsinki and led the league in games, wins, goals against average and shutouts and was named Most Valuable Player of the Finnish Elite League.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Wednesday, September 14th*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim* -  Signed defenseman _Brett Festerling_ to a three-year, entry-level contract and then returned him to his junior team (Vancouver-WHL).

*Boston Bruins* - Re-signed unrestricted free agent goalie _Tim Thomas_ to a one-year contract.

*Carolina Hurricanes* - Signed free agent centre _Vince Bellissimo_ to a two-year contract.

*Edmonton Oilers* - Signed restricted free agent forward _Ryan Smyth_ to a two-year deal.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 15, 2005)

> Edmonton Oilers - Signed forward Ryan Smyth to a two-year deal.




And a good thing too.  My EnWorld fantasy team needs him playing.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 15, 2005)

Bah. I just hope Legwand is ready to play. He saved my Fantasy team almost as much as Nabokov did.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 16, 2005)

Flyers news - Kapanen hurt, out 10 weeks (shoulder) and Brian Savage signed to one year deal.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Flyers news - Kapanen hurt, out 10 weeks (shoulder) and Brian Savage signed to one year deal.




Here are the reports...


*Kapanen to miss 10 weeks after surgery*

*Associated Press*

9/15/2005 5:38:08 PM

*VOORHEES, N.J. (AP) - Philadelphia Flyers forward Sami Kapanen needs surgery on his injured right shoulder and is expected to miss 10 weeks.*

The 32-year-old Kapanen said he was hurt several weeks ago in a scrimmage. The Flyers said he will have surgery on Tuesday in Philadelphia.

The Flyers now have three players sidelined. Centre Peter Forsberg is out for about two weeks after undergoing surgery to remove an infected bursa sac in his ankle, and defenceman Derian Hatcher is also recovering from a slightly sprained knee.

Kapanen said he was frustrated by the shoulder injury, which involves torn cartilage. The native of Finland had just spent the summer rehabilitating a surgically repaired knee.

''Last month I finally started feeling good,'' he said Thursday. ''Not being able to play in the next couple months will be hard.''

Kapanen can begin to skate again in about eight weeks, team strength and conditioning coach Jim McCrossin said.

''It's better to face it now,'' Kapanen said. ''There's a couple weeks now where we don't play any regular season games. It kind of shortens up the time you're going to miss. It's better to fix it now than try to play with a bad shoulder.''

Kapanen had 12 goals and 30 points in the 2003-04 season.


*Flyers sign free agent Brian Savage*

*Sports Ticker*

9/15/2005 4:22:29 PM

*PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) - The Philadelphia Flyers wasted little time finding a replacement for Sami Kapanen.*

After discovering Kapanen would be lost for 10 weeks with a shoulder injury Thursday, the Flyers signed left wing Brian Savage to a one-year contract.

Financial terms were not disclosed, but Savage made $3.25 million in 2003-04.

Kapanen, who played a major role during Philadelphia's run to the Eastern Conference finals in 2004 by switching from right wing to defense, suffered a partially torn right rotator cuff after colliding with a teammate during a workout last week.  He initially injured the shoulder while falling down last month.

"It's been sore ever since then," said Kapanen, who underwent an MRI on Wednesday and will have surgery next week.  "I still have been able to do the scrimmages and all that, but I guess it's time to fix it. ... I think it's better to fix it now than to try and play with a bad shoulder and get to the point where it needs to be fixed in the middle of the season and be in a bad spot going into the playoffs."

Kapanen, who scored 12 goals and 30 points in 2003-04, also underwent knee surgery over the summer.

"(I) have been feeling really good skating-wise and feel like I'm in good shape," the Finn said.  "I'm just anxious to get back with the new signings and the new rules.  Being away from the game for a year, adding all of those up and not being able to play in the next couple months is going to be hard."

The Flyers already have lost newly acquired center Peter Forsberg and defenseman Derian Hatcher due to injury.  Forsberg underwent surgery to remove a bursa sac on his right ankle Monday and is expected to miss two weeks, while Hatcher suffered a sprained left knee during the United States Olympic Team's training camp and will be sidelined at least three weeks.

A four-time 20-goal scorer, Savage recorded 12 tallies and 13 assists in 61 games with Phoenix in 2003-04 before being traded to St. Louis at the March trade deadline.  He was claimed off waivers by the Coyotes three months later but had his contract bought out this past July.

"We felt that he has been a really good goal scorer in the National Hockey League, has good speed and is a skilled hockey player," Flyers general manager Bob Clarke said.  "Losing Kapanen for at least two months leaves us shallow at forward, so we thought that getting a player like Savage would really help our team."

An eighth-round pick of Montreal in 1991, the 34-year-old Savage has appeared in 608 career games with the Canadiens, Coyotes and Blues, registering 183 goals and 162 assists.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2005)

*Jackets' Nash out two to three weeks*

*Associated Press/TSN.ca*

9/15/2005 11:41:14 AM

*Blue Jackets forward Rick Nash suffered a high ankle sprain Wednesday after hitting the boards feet-first during a scrimmage and will sidelined two to three weeks.*

Nash, who tied Atlanta Thrashers forward Ilya Kovalchuk for the NHL lead in goals two years ago, was helped from the ice and taken to Grant Medical Center, where X-rays revealed no broken bones.

''The test results came out as good as can be expected and he'll be back in 2-3 weeks,'' said Blue Jackets spokesperson Todd Sharrock.

Nash, who had 41 goals in 2003-04, re-signed with Columbus in August, agreeing to a five-year, $27 million US contract. The 21-year-old left wing was a restricted free agent. He was the first overall pick of the 2002 draft.

In 2003, Nash had 17 goals and 39 points. He played with Davos of the Swiss league during the NHL lockout last year, finishing with 27 goals and 47 points.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2005)

*Hockey Hearsay: Cujo regrets leaving Leafs*

*Sportsnet.ca*

09/15/05 9:00 AM

*In an interview with the Toronto Star, the Phoenix Coyotes' newest goaltender Curtis Joseph admits he made a mistake leaving Toronto.*

"Absolutely, in hindsight, it would have been better for me if I had stayed in Toronto," Joseph told the Toronto Star.

"It's a very tricky question, and there's a lot of things that happened that nobody knows about. But as a friend of mine in business says, sometimes your worst decisions work out the best, and sometimes your best turn out to be your worst."

Joseph left Toronto in the summer of 2002, signing a three-year, $24 million contract with the detroit Red Wings.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Thursday, September 15th*

*Colorado Avalanche* - Agreed to terms with forward _Wojtek Wolski_, their first-round pick in the 2004 draft.

*Philadelphia Flyers* - Signed forward _Brian Savage_ to a one-year contract.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 16, 2005)

I've not been impressed with Savage. Kappy was and is the better player, but eh, it's not like 10 weeks will kill the Flyers THAT much.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2005)

*Latest signing for the Habs!*

 

*Two sport mascot*

*Sportsnet.ca*

*MONTREAL (CP) -- The storied Montreal Canadiens are getting a mascot -- and not just any old one.*

Youppi!, who was the Montreal Expos' mascot for years before the team moved south, is coming out of retirement to join the National Hockey League team.

The super furry animal is still orange but is expected to wear the Canadiens' white or red jersey when he entertains fans at the Bell Centre.

There was no immediate comment from Canadiens management whether they believe the new signing can help the team win its first Stanley Cup since 1993.

Youppi! was once ejected from a baseball game against the Los Angeles Dodgers and the Canadiens will be hoping the lumbering giant can keep his temper in check.

Contract details have not been released.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2005)

*NHL WEEKLY for the 3rd week of September!*

And now for something a little more serious...

*The Score's Notebook*
http://forecaster.ca/thescore/hockey/news.cgi?notebook

Here's the highlights... Canadian teams and free agency talk. If you want to read the rest then click the above link.

*THE CANADIAN SIX PACK*

*CANADIENS*  The early buzz at Habs camp has been the spectacular play of *Alex Kovalev*, which was expected, as well as the surprising performance of 18-year-old winger *Guillaume Latendresse*--which is a huge surprise. Drafted in the second round (45th overall) in June, Latendresse has the size/scoring combination the Habs crave on the wing. It's early, but the QMJHL product has given himself a chance to see action in the preseason because of strong play in the scrimmages.

*CANUCKS*  Veteran B.C. native *Cliff Ronning*, who played with the Canucks from 1991-96, may be signed to a league-minimum contract before the end of training camp--according to reports out of Vancouver. If the 'Nucks add Ronning, who will turn 40 before opening night, he'll probably be used as a reserve forward, power-play specialist and possible shootout candidate.

*FLAMES*  As expected, veteran free-agent acquisition *Tony Amonte*--late of the Philadelphia Flyers--has been moved over to left wing to begin training camp. The 35-year-old Amonte will probably play on the first line alongside *Daymond Langkow* and captain *Jarome Iginla* in what could be one of the most potent offensive trios Calgary has iced in several years. In fact, Amonte and Langkow may help Iginla earn his first Art Ross Trophy as the NHL's leading scorer in 2005-06.

*MAPLE LEAFS* *Steve Thomas*, affectionately known as 'Stumpy', is back with the Maple Leafs--albeit on a tryout basis. If he makes the club out of training camp, the 42-year-old Thomas would begin a third stint with Toronto. He'll most likely get a look on the fourth line. Meanwhile, veteran bruising defenseman *Bryan Marchment* is also in camp without a guaranteed contract, but expect him to make the club as the No. 7 defenseman--since Toronto still lacks toughness from the back end.

*OILERS*  While the Oil were not able to land former captain *Mark Messier*, who retired from hockey after 25 NHL seasons earlier in the week, Edmonton did manage to re-sign the club's current heart and soul--left wing *Ryan Smyth*. Smyth signed a two-year contract worth a reported $7 million. Messier's retirement could be good news for OHL star center *Robbie Schremp*, who has already looked good in camp and may be the offensive center the Oilers crave.

*SENATORS*  Former Thrasher *Dany Heatley*, who was thought to be a natural candidate to switch over to left wing (a trouble spot in Ottawa over the years), has instead begun camp at his natural position on the right side next to first-line center *Jason Spezza*. It is speedy *Martin Havlat* who has moved over to left wing to begin training camp, as new coach Bryan Murray tries to place most of his offense on the top two lines. Havlat is skating with *Bryan Smolinski* and *Daniel Alfredsson*.

*FREE AGENT WEALS/WOES*

*BRUINS*  Goaltender *Tim Thomas*, who played sparingly with the Bruins in 2002-03, has signed a one-way contract with the club--according to reports out of Europe. The B's signed the 31-year-old Thomas away from Jokerit Helsinki of the SM-Liiga as an insurance policy, since No. 1 man *Andrew Raycroft* remains un-signed and projected backup *Hannu Toivonen* has yet to appear in an NHL game. If Raycroft doesn't sign soon, the Bruins may anoint Toivonen the starter.

*CAPITALS*  Slovakian defender *Ivan Majesky*, who signed a one-year deal worth $800,000 with the Caps earlier this summer, failed his physical because of a knee injury (incurred at the 2005 IIHF World hockey championships). As a result, he may get a very late start to training camp with his new Washington teammates. This is potentially bad news for the team, but good news for fellow right-shooting defensemen *Mathieu Biron*, *Mike Green*, *Jamie Heward* and *Nolan Yonkman*.

*FLYERS*  With Finnish veteran *Sami Kapanen* expected to miss up to 10 weeks due to a right shoulder injury, the Flyers signed left wing *Brian Savage* to a one-year contract on Thursday. Kapanen was expected to play on the third line next to captain *Keith Primeau*, so Savage will probably battle the likes of *Donald Brashear*, *Jon Sim* and rookie *Ben Eager* for the job. The 34-year-old Savage has been in steady decline since 2000-01, and has bounced around somewhat.

*HURRICANES*  The 'Canes signed 22-year-old winger *Vince Bellissimo* to a contract earlier in the week, following a solid performance in rookie camp. Bellissimo was originally drafted by Florida with the 158th overall pick in 2002, but was eventually let go. He attended Carolina's rookie camp on a tryout and earned his way into the organization. He'll likely begin his pro career in the AHL.

*PREDATORS*  Still in search of another capable center, the Predators have invited veteran *Yanic Perreault* to training camp. The former Toronto, Los Angeles and Montreal pivot should compete for the third-line center job with the likes of *Randy Robitaille*, *Simon Gamache* and *Kris Beech*--though wingers *Adam Hall* and *Steve Sullivan* may be moved to the middle if none of the candidates pan out during the preseason. Also, keep an eye on Russian winger *Alexander Radulov*.

*SHARKS*  After going the entire off-season sans a newcomer, the Sharks finally added a player this week with the free-agent signing of former Senators winger *Josh Langfeld*. Langfeld, who can play either wing position, will probably battle rookies *Ryan Clowe* and *Steve Bernier* for a roster spot at training camp. Langfeld has the edge, largely based on his NHL experience (51 NHL games).

*THRASHERS*  While the Thrashers continue to wait on un-signed restricted free agent *Ilya Kovalchuk*, the team added more scoring depth earlier in the week with the signing of veteran Slovak *Peter Bondra*. With Bondra in tow, Atlanta may now boast 2 Russians and 2 Slovaks among their top-six wingers this season (Kovalchuk and *Vyacheslav Kozlov*, plus Bondra and fellow newcomer *Marian Hossa*). It gives coach Bob Hartley plenty of options--as long as Kovalchuk re-signs.

*FOOTNOTE: SID THE KID*

*PENGUINS*  The long-awaited debut of *Sidney Crosby* in a Penguins uniform was a resounding success Friday, as he accumulated three assists in an intra-squad game. For now, it appears coach Ed Olczyk has decided to team the 18-year-old rookie in between veteran wingers *Mark Recchi* and *John LeClair*. However, captain *Mario Lemieux* did not participate in the scrimmage but is expected to play left wing on the top line with Crosby and Recchi when the regular season starts.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 16, 2005)

I wasn't aware the Oilers tried to sign Messier.  Anyone know what happened there?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2005)

It was thought that the Oilers had actually signed Mess, and was waiting until just before the beginning of the pre-season, when they would announce it to much fanfare.  I guess the Moose decided that at 45, he was done.  Probably a good idea.

Huh, looks like the Bruins signed Raycroft.  1.3 mil for 1 year.  Where does that leave Boynton, I wonder?


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 17, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Friday, September 16th*

*Boston Bruins* - Re-signed restricted free agent goaltender _Andrew Raycroft_ to one-year contract.

*Ottawa Senators* - Sign goaltender _Jeff Glass_ to a three-year entry-level contract.

*St. Louis Blues* - Suspend _Keith Tkachuk_ for failing a physical.
--------------


*Raycroft re-signs in Boston*

*Sportsnet.ca*

*In other NHL moves Friday, the Ottawa Senators signed goaltender Jeff Glass to a three-year entry-level contract.*

(CP) -- Goaltender Andrew Raycroft, the NHL's last rookie of the year, re-signed with the Boston Bruins on Friday. The 25-year-old signed a one-year deal worth $1.3 million US.

"Andrew has emerged as one of the brightest young goaltenders in the NHL," GM Mike O'Connell said in a statement. "That was established when he won the Calder Trophy in 2004 and finished among the league leaders overall in goals against average and save percentage. We expect that he will continue to build on that and remain among the core of our team for many years to come."

Raycroft, who played junior hockey with Sudbury and Kingston of the Ontario Hockey League, split his first three professional seasons between Boston and its AHL affiliate in Providence before breaking into the NHL on a full-time basis in 2003-04.

The native of Belleville, Ont., finished sixth overall in the league that season in goals-against average (2.05) and fifth overall in save percentage (.926). His 29 were was the most by a Bruins rookie goaltender since Frank Brimsek's 33 in 1938-39.

Raycroft played 11 games with Tappara Tampere in Finland in 2004-05 with a 4-5-2 record, 2.92 GAA and one shutout.

His career NHL record stands at 35-27-10 with a 2.22 GAA in 78 career NHL games.

In other NHL moves Friday, the Ottawa Senators signed goaltender Jeff Glass to a three-year entry-level contract.

Glass was Ottawa's third-round pick, 89th overall, in the 2004 NHL draft.

The 19-year-old from Calgary helped Canada to a gold medal at the world junior championship in Grand Forks, N.D., posting a 5-0-0 record and 1.40 GAA.

Playing for the Kootenay Ice of the Western Hockey League, Glass was named CHL goaltender of the year last season. He holds eight Kootenay Ice franchise records: the most games played (143), minutes played (8,206), GAA (2.16), save percentage (0.918), saves (3,296), wins (75), ties (14) and shutouts (17).


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 17, 2005)

*Tkachuk fails physical, suspended*

*Canadian Press*

9/16/2005 10:15:02 PM

*ST. LOUIS (AP) - St. Louis Blues forward Keith Tkachuk failed a physical and was suspended Friday by the team.*

General manager Larry Pleau did not elaborate on the status of Tkachuk, but said he was expected to return to the team.

TSN has learned that Tkachuk showed up overweight and the team felt it had no choice but to suspend him.

"Players have to come to camp in shape," Blue coach Mike Kitchen told the St. Louis Post-Dispatch on Friday. "He's been terrific following the program previously. The work stoppage has been hard on a lot of people. We had a lot of frustrated players. ... They had so many dates they had to peak, and they weren't able to hold their level of fitness."

The 33-year-old left wing had 33 goals and 38 assists in 2003-04, the last season before the lockout. He has scored 431 goals and added 401 assists in his career.

The Blues' first full-squad workout is Saturday, and the team opens the pre-season Wednesday at home against the Predators.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 17, 2005)

> Huh, looks like the Bruins signed Raycroft. 1.3 mil for 1 year. Where does that leave Boynton, I wonder?




Hopefully, next to be signed.  He's on my EnWorld fantasy hockey team too.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 17, 2005)

*Habs' Ryder injures ankle at practice*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/17/2005 12:41:11 PM

*Montreal Canadiens right winger Michael Ryder suffered an ankle injury yesterday and is currently listed as day-to-day pending further tests.*

Ryder, 25, had his ankle fallen on by an unidentified player in yesterday's practice and it will cause him to miss the team's pre-season opener against Atlanta on Sunday.

Coming off an impressive rookie campaign in 2003-2004, during which he tallied 63 points in 81 games, Ryder signed a one-year, $1-million contract with the Canadiens less than a week ago.

An eighth-round pick of the Habs in 1998 Ryder, a native of Bonavista, Newfoundland, scored 61 points in 42 games with Leksands in Sweden last year.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, I have Boynton in my other pool now.  There are rumblings that he's going to sign, meaning either Boston is going over their self-imposed limit of $36 mil, they plan on trading him, or they plan on trading someone else.  The 4th possibility that he's going to sign for $700k is so unlikely I can't believe I'm mentioning it.

As for Ryder:   yikes, day-to-day's not so bad.  That was a close one.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 18, 2005)

*Red Wings sign Mikael Samuelsson*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/17/2005 3:11:42 PM

*The Detroit Red Wings have signed forward Mikael Samuelsson to a one-year contract.*

Terms of the contract were not available.

Samuelsson, 28, is a 6-foot-1, 205-pound forward, capable of playing both right wing and centre.  He was originally drafted by San Jose in the fifth round of the 1998 NHL Entry Draft.

Samuellson has appeared in 188 NHL games, scoring 19 goals and 30 assists for 49 points and spent the majority of 2004-05 playing for Sodertalje of the Swedish Elite League where he scored 20 points in 29 games.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 18, 2005)

*Senators sign Stephens, Cullen*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/17/2005 4:59:11 PM

*The Ottawa Senators have signed centres Charlie Stephens and Joe Cullen each to one-year contracts.*

Stephens, 25, spent the 2004-05 season with Ottawa's American Hockey League affiliate, the Binghamton Senators, where he recorded seven goals and 21 assists for 28 points in 80 games after being acquired from Colorado in exchange for Dennis Bonvie on January 23, 2004.

The Nilestown, Ontario native has recorded two assists through his eight career NHL games.

Cullen split the 2004-05 season between the newly relocated Edmonton Roadrunners (AHL) and the San Antonio Rampage. He recorded 12 points with the Roadrunners and another six points with the Rampage after a January 2 trade.

The 25-year-old had 86 points in 148 games played in four years with Colorado College from 1998-99 to 2002-03.

Cullen was Edmonton's seventh-round pick, 211th overall, in the NHL 2000 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 18, 2005)

Moved to next page.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 18, 2005)

Moved to next page.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 18, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Saturday, September 17th*

*Boston Bruins* - Released prospect defencemen _Frank Rediker_, _Guillaume Lepine_, and _Michal Korenko_.

*Calgary Flames* - Re-signed restricted free agent goalie _Philippe Sauve_.

*Detroit Red Wings* - Signed unrestricted free agent forward _Mikael Samuelsson_. Released prospect centre *Michael Ullrich*.

*Ottawa Senators* - Re-signed unrestricted free agent centre _Charlie Stephens_; signed unrestricted free agent centre _Joe Cullen_.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 18, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Sunday, September 18th*

*Atlanta Thrashers* - Signed unrestricted free agent right winger _Peter Bondra_.
===============================================================

*Thrashers sign Peter Bondra*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/18/2005 2:18:14 PM

*The Atlanta Thrashers have signed unrestricted free agent right wing Peter Bondra.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

"Peter has been a very explosive scorer and talented winger in this league for many years and we are very fortunate to add another veteran player of his calibre," said Thrashers GM Don Waddell. "He brings another offensive dimension to our lineup and the entire Thrashers organization will benefit from his years of NHL experience and success."

Bondra, 37, has scored 839 points in 984 NHL games over 14 seasons with Washington and Ottawa. In the last 10 seasons, he has recorded more goals, 376 than any player in the NHL, with the exception of Jaromir Jagr (412).

Bondra split the 2003-04 season between Washington and Ottawa, scoring 49 points in 75 games for the Capitals and Senators and tied for fifth in the league with 14 power-play goals.

Last season, he appeared in six games for Poprad of the Slovakian Extraleague, recording six points.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 19, 2005)

Moved to next page.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 19, 2005)

*Hockey Hearsay: Monday, September 19th*

*Copied from www.Sportsnet.ca*

*Islanders Yashin to get the "C"*
September 19 @ 9:05 AM

Alan Hahn of Newsday is reporting that *Alexei Yashin* will be named the next captain of the New York Islanders. The announcement could come as early as today as the team breaks camp in Yarmouth, N.S. before returning to Long Island. He's expected to become the 10th captain in the team's history before the Islanders face off before their home crowd against the Rangers in their first preseason game Tuesday.

The captaincy has remained vacant since August, when former (captain) *Michael Peca* was sent to Edmonton. Since then, Yashin, who has served as alternate captain in his last three seasons with New York, has said he would love to be captain as long as his teammates support it.

*Boston set to deal Gill?*
September 19 @ 9:25 AM

According to the Ottawa Sun, the Senators offered *Eric Lindros* a deal worth $1.5 million the morning he signed with Toronto, but GM John Muckler said they were never close to signing him.

Meanwhile, the Boston Bruins may be getting ready to deal defenceman *Hal Gill*. The team, which has spent close to $38 million, is looking to free up money so it can sign restricted free agent *Nick Boynton*.

The Leafs, Canucks, Rangers, Kings and Avalanche are believed to be among teams interested in acquiring Gill, reports the Sun's Bruce Garrioch.

*Tkachuk a little chunky*
September 19 @ 9:40 AM

*(Keith) Tkachuk* is too overweight to play, St. Louis Blues GM Larry Pleau told the St. Louis Post-Dispatch. The highest-paid player on the team will not be cleared to join the team until he passes a physical exam requiring him to lose an unspecified amount of weight.

"I hate to suspend anybody," said Pleau. "He'll be back and he'll be a good player for the St. Louis Blues."

Tkachuk was unavailable for comment at the time of the report by Jeremy Rutherford. Blues captain *Dallas Drake* said the suspension was a surprise, but believes his teammate will respond well. Said Drake: "He's accepted the fact that he's going to train his butt off and get back in here."


----------



## devilbat (Sep 19, 2005)

> Tkachuk is too overweight to play




Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.  Sounds like the rest of his body has caught up to his ego.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 19, 2005)

ooops, double post.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

Eh. Not really but I can understand your sentiments DB. Even so, I'm glad Tkuchk wasn't on my fantasy roster.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> ooops, double post.




S'okay, it was so nice, you just had to say it twice.

And Cashin will make a great captain.  Oh, wait, this isn't Bizzaro world.

Hey, Datsyuk is expected to report to the Red Wing's training camp by this weekend.  Isn't that interesting...


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

And I'm a three headed doggie.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

*I hope you didn't pick Varada*



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Eh. Not really but I can understand your sentiments DB. Even so, I'm glad Tkuchk wasn't on my fantasy roster.




*Sens' Varada sidelined with knee injury*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/19/2005 4:17:23 PM

*The Ottawa Senators will be without the services of winger Vaclav Varada for four to six weeks with a sprained MCL in his right knee.*

The injury happened in the second period of last night's game in Toronto when Varada missed a check along the boards.

Varada, 29, missed 52 games in the 2003-2004 season with a left knee injury and finished with ten points in 30 games.  The hard-driving forward has 162 points in 417 career NHL games.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> And I'm a three headed doggie.




*Holland: Datsyuk returning to Red Wings*

*Associated Press*

9/20/2005 1:25:49 AM

*DETROIT (AP) - Pavel Datsyuk will return to the Detroit Red Wings for the upcoming season, general manager Ken Holland said Monday.*

The Russian centre will sign with the team and be in Detroit by the weekend, ''unless I get a major curve thrown at me,'' Holland said.

Datsyuk is a restricted free agent, who signed a contract with Avangard Omsk, which was then matched by Moscow Dynamo, the team that Datsyuk played with during the lockout in 2004-05. Both teams are in the Russian SuperLeague.

Holland said he talked to Datsyuk's agent, Gary Greenstin, before Monday night's exhibition opener against the Tampa Bay Lightning. The two sides have been negotiating since before the NHL lockout began on Sept. 16, 2004.

''He said, 'We have a deal,''' Holland said of his conversation with Greenstin.

Detroit's last offer to Datsyuk was a two-year deal worth $3.8 million US a season.

Datsyuk, 27, had a breakthrough season in 2003-04, his third in the NHL and with the Red Wings. He tied for the team lead in scoring with 30 goals and 38 assists for 68 points.

But he hasn't scored a goal in the playoffs since Game 7 of the 2002 Western Conference Finals against the Colorado Avalanche. Detroit was swept by Anaheim in four games in the 2003 Stanley Cup Playoffs and eliminated in the second round in six games by the Calgary Flames in 2004.

''My expectation is that Pavel will be back to play for us,'' Holland said.

He also said an arbitration was scheduled for Tuesday to determine which of the Russian teams owned Datsyuk's rights.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Monday, September 19th*

*Columbus Blue Jackets* - Signed prospect right winger _Adam Pineault_ to an entry-level contract.

*Dallas Stars* - Released centre _Rob Hisey_.

*Los Angeles Kings* - Released left winger _Shawn Legault_.

*San Jose Sharks* - Signed prospect winger _Lukas Kaspar_ and prospect defenceman Brad Staubitz to entry-level contracts. Released defenceman _Scott Ford_.
==========================================================

*Blue Jackets sign 2004 second-round draft pick Adam Pineault*

*Copied from www.Sportsnet.ca*

September 19 @ 20:34, EST

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) - The Columbus Blue Jackets signed right wing Adam Pineault, the club's second-round pick in the 2004 draft, on Monday.*

The 19-year-old had 26 goals and 20 assists in 61 games with Moncton of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League in 2004-05. The six-foot-one, 193-pound Pineault was the 46th overall pick in the draft. He played for Team USA at the 2005 World Junior Championships where he had an assist in seven games.

A native of Holyoke, Mass., he spent the 2003-04 season with Boston College, totalling four goals and four assists in 28 games.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.  Sounds like the rest of his body has caught up to his ego.




Here's the latest on this weighty issue...

*NHL Players' Association files grievance on behalf of Keith Tkachuk*

*Copied from www.Sportsnet.ca*

September 19 @ 19:04, EST 

*(CP) - The NHL Players' Association has filed a grievance on behalf of Keith Tkachuk after the star winger was suspended Friday by the St. Louis Blues for failing his team physical.*

NHLPA spokesman Jonathan Weatherdon said Monday the union filed the grievance the same day as the suspension. "We have disagreed with the suspension and are continuing to work at resolving it," Tkachuk's agent, Bob Murray, said Monday from Boston.

"Hopefully we can find a quick and amicable resolution."

Blues general manager Larry Pleau had little to add Monday.

"There's really not much to say other than he didn't pass the physical and he's suspended," Pleau said from St. Louis, adding that Tkachuk can't come back until he passes the physical.

The Blues open the pre-season Wednesday at home against the Predators.

The 33-year-old power winger is the second-highest paid player in the NHL at $7.6 million US, tied with Nicklas Lidstrom and Alexei Yashin behind Jaromir Jagr's $8.36 million.

Murray doesn't understand why the Blues dealt with the situation in the manner they did.

"I guess the more common approach has been, if they feel a guy has come in and isn't properly conditioned they would bring him into camp and have him do extra work," said Murray.

Tkachuk, who is working out on his own in St. Louis, had 33 goals and 38 assists in 2003-04.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

*Mat Cooke update...*

*Report: Cooke signs deal with Canucks*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/20/2005 12:53:24 PM

*Matt Cooke appears to be returning to the Canucks.*

According the Mojo 730 radio in Vancouver, the team has re-signed the winger to a three-year $4.6 million contract.

Cooke, who is a restricted free agent has not been at Canucks camp this season.

The 27-year old had 11 goals and 12 assists in 53 games with the Canucks in 2003-04.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

*Hejduk has surgery, out 4-5 weeks*

*Sports Ticker*

9/20/2005 10:51:48 AM

*DENVER (Ticker) - The Colorado Avalanche will be without Milan Hejduk for the start of the 2005-06 season.*

The All-Star right wing underwent arthroscopic knee surgery on Tuesday and will be sidelined four to five weeks.

"After further examination, the procedure was necessary in order to eliminate the pain he was experiencing in his knee," Avalanche trainer Matt Sokolowski said. "The procedure went really well and a full recovery is expected."

The NHL season begins on October 5 and the Avalanche hope that Hejduk will be able to return by October 16.

"It's early in the preseason and it was the ideal time for Milan to get this taken care of," Avalanche coach Joel Quenneville said. "He'll be fully recovered in a few weeks and ready to embark on a long regular season."

The Avalanche re-signed Hejduk last month to a five-year contract worth $19.5 million.

Hejduk, 29, has eclipsed the 30-goal plateau four times in his six-year NHL career with Colorado, scoring 36 in 1999-00, 41 in 2000-01, a league-leading 50 in 2002-03 and 35 in 2003-04.

Last season during the NHL lockout, Hejduk played in 48 games with Pardubice HC in the Czech Elite League and recorded 25 goals and 26 assists. He represented the Czech Republic at the Olympics in 1998, when it won the gold medal, and in 2002 as well as the World Cup of Hockey in 2004.

A two-time All-Star, Hejduk shared the plus-minus award with former teammate Peter Forsberg at plus 52 in 2002-03, when he also won the Maurice Richard Trophy as the league's top goal scorer.

In the 2001 playoffs, Hejduk led the team with 16 assists in 23 games as the Avalanche won their second Stanley Cup title.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

*Holland relieved about Datsyuk return*

*Canadian Press*

9/20/2005 11:40:07 AM

*Suddenly the Detroit Red Wings feel a whole lot better about their chances this season after getting star centre Pavel Datsyuk back into the fold.*

For GM Ken Holland, it was a tortuous month of negotiations and a roller-coaster of emotions before finally plucking the silky smooth playmaker out of Russia.

"I spoke to Pavel this morning," Holland said Tuesday from Detroit. "It's all confirmed. He's coming back. We certainly feel like we've won the lottery."

Datsyuk, a restricted free agent, agreed to a two-year deal worth a little more than $3.8 million US a season. It ends a bizarre soap opera that had many twists and turns, including two clubs in Russia fighting over his rights and also offering a multi-million dollar contract.

"Until you're walking in a man's shoes, you don't know what factors into his decisions," Holland said. "In the end, looking at this in hindsight, he had a tremendous offer there. He's a great Russian player who was pursued very hard and I'm sure it was a difficult decision for him.

"But in talking to him today, he told me he was very, very happy to be coming back to Detroit."

Credit Holland for doggedly pursuing his man even when it looked nearly impossible to get him back. He stayed in daily contact with agent Gary Greenstin and never gave up. And he may have also caught a break when Russian politics entered the picture.

Datsyuk signed a contract with Avangard Omsk earlier this month, but it was then matched by Moscow Dynamo, the team that Datsyuk played with during the lockout last year. Omsk then fought for Datsyuk's rights and the matter had yet to be heard in arbitration before Datsyuk finally decided enough was enough and he was headed back to the NHL.

"I think it was Sunday, Sept. 4, when I got the news late at night that Pavel had signed with a team in Russia," Holland said. "I stayed in constant communication with his agent in Russia. Gary was upfront throughout all this.

"Early on it looked like Pavel would stay in Russia and over the course of a couple of weeks, because of circumstances over in Russia, I think it became a possibility that Pavel would return to the NHL."

Holland, who expected Datsyuk in Detroit as early as Saturday and as late as Monday, can now breathe a sign of relief - his plan worked out. He chopped down his payroll and released good players in order to make room for the two star restricted free agents he desperately needed back.

"We made a decision to buy out some players, (Darren) McCarty, (Derian) Hatcher and (Ray) Whitney, and also made a decision not to re-sign Mathieu Dandenault - who we made an offer to but could only go so far - so a big part was to free up money in the hopes of being able to re-sign Henrik (Zetterberg) and Pavel," Holland said.

"And thank goodness it's worked out because it certainly wasn't looking very promising 10 days ago."

Zetterberg signed a $10.6-million, four-year deal Sept. 7, a deal worth $2.65 million a season.

In Datsyuk, the Wings solidify their depth at centre along with Steve Yzerman, 40, Kris Draper, 34, and Robert Lang, 34. And they get a more developed Datsyuk.

"When he last played here two seasons ago, he had 30 goals and close to 70 points, and he was 24 years of age," Holland said. "Now he's two years older. He had a great year last season helping Dynamo win the Russian championship and also had a great world championship.

"He's going to face a little more attention from other teams this season but certainly he gives our team a different look."

Datsyuk, who turned 27 in July, had a breakthrough season in 2003-04, his third in the NHL. He tied for the team lead in scoring with 30 goals and 38 assists. He has 154 career points (53-101) in 209 regular-season games - all with Detroit.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2005)

*Btw...*

One of the reports I saw on TV today was that the New Jersey Devils must eliminate aroud $1.7 million US from their payroll by October 1st or start forfeiting games. (Don't quote me on that "exact number", however.) They have 10 days!  

Welcome to the New NHL!  

I wonder who's going to be traded to make room under the cap. Opinions? Remember that Patrik Elias' contract doesn't count because he's on the injured reserve list. Here's the Club Payrolls blurb from the CBA FAQ on the NHL's Website...



> CLUB PAYROLLS
> 
> What will be the range of Club payrolls?
> 
> The payroll range in Year One (2005-06) of the CBA will be $21.5 million (U.S.) at the lower limit and $39 million (U.S.) at the upper limit. A Club's payroll will include all salaries, signing bonuses and performance bonuses paid to players. Except in the case of bona fide long-term injury (injuries that sideline a player for a minimum of 24 days and 10 games) to one or more of a club's players, Club payrolls will never be permitted to be below the minimum or in excess of the maximum. Clubs at or near the upper limit that have players who incur a bona fide long-term injury will be entitled to replace up to the full value of the injured player's NHL salary (even if such salary would result in the club's team salary exceeding the upper limit). The "replacement salary" will not count against the club's upper limit but will count against the League-wide players' share. Upon return of the injured player, the team must come into immediate compliance with the requirements of the payroll range.




Besides the New Jersey Devils (43.75 M.), the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim ($35.9 M.), Colorado Avalanche ($38.3 M.) Dallas Stars ($36.7 M.), New York Islanders ($38.45 M.), Tampa Bay Lightning ($37.6 M.), Toronto Maple Leafs ($39.7 M.), and Vancouver Canucks ($38.54) are all members of the "Over $35 Million US Salary Club".

The Avs, Isles, Leaf, and 'Nucks are in the most trouble salary wise. And if the Leafs don't get a favorable result in the Owen Nolan contract dispute then they're going to be behind the eight ball, salary wise. (Nolan's contract would cost the Leafs $5,627,000 million US this year.)

BTW, the Washington Capitals ($17.9 M.) aren't even at the league minimum of $21.5 million US. However, 9 of the teams 24 salaries are undisclosed, so they might be fine.

KF72


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd say they deal Madden and a d-man, and it'll have to be for draft picks or prospects, yikes.

Leafs are over by 700k, too, without Nolan.  How can they sign any of those old guys they invited?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2005)

(Hope I'm not stepping on your toes here, KF72, but this is good news, thought I'd share)

*Scoring up slightly with new NHL rules*
*
TSN.ca Staff*

9/20/2005 3:43:55 PM

*It's early, but it seems that the NHL's rule changes are starting to produce the results the league hoped for - more goals and a faster pace - and most people in hockey circles seem to be happy with the pre-season product.*

Through the first 16 pre-season games, there were 101 goals scored - an average of 6.3 per game.  That's up from 5.8 goals per game in the first 16 pre-season games in 2003.

The main reason for the increase would seem to be the number of powerplays being awarded. Through the first 16 games, there have been 306 powerplays - just over 19 per game. The average in the 2003-04 regular season was 8.48 man advantages per game.

One glaring example was Friday night, when Phoenix and Minnesota combined for 22 penalties in a 3-2 win for the Coyotes. All five goals were scored with the man advantage.

Other games have featured even more powerplays. Montreal and Atlanta were whistled for 32 penalties on Sunday, a day after Los Angeles and Anaheim totalled 36 fouls.

 As you might expect, at least one goaltender wasn't too happy.

"A whole year on the power play? This is what we're going to get?" Ducks goalie Ilya Bryzgalov wondered in the Los Angeles Times. "A goals-against average of 3.5, and that will be the leader."

Officials have been cracking down hard on obstruction, just as the league wants.

"If you put a stick on a guy, you're going to get called," Stars' defenseman Stephane Robidas told the Dallas Morning News. "They're serious about it right now."

Whether the officials keep it up remains to be seen, but Stephen Walkom, the NHL's new director of officiating says the new rules will stick because officials, players, general managers and coaches worked together in designing the new structure.

"This is a new standard of enforcement on existing rules," Walkom told the Detroit News. "The cliché 'obstruction' is no longer anywhere in the rulebook. We're just focusing on what needs to be improved in the game to create more offense and more offensive opportunities in the game.

"Every player is going to have a choice: to commit the foul or not to commit the foul. I'm not going to predict how many penalties there are going to be. All I'm going to predict is that our guys collectively are going to go out there and call the standard as they are directed to do."

That being said, there are reports that some GMs have already been complaining to NHL executive vice president Colin Campbell about the number of pre-season penalties. Unlike in the past, however, Campbell says he won't tolerate these complaints.

"It's going to be like: 'Enough is enough. Shut up,'" Campbell told the Minneapolis Star Tribune. "We've been directed to do this by everybody, and a lot of those everybodys are the same people who have complained before when penalties were called too much.

"But this time, because of the lockout, we had the whole year to sink our teeth into it. We discussed it with players, coaches, refs and managers, and this was (the edict) to come down."

With that understood, players are starting to realize that, ultimately, it will be up to them to change their habits and stay out of the penalty box.

"As a defenseman, you have to change everything you were ever taught," Stars defenseman Philippe Boucher told the Dallas News. "You front a player in front of the net and try to check his stick. You play 5-on-5 almost like it's a penalty kill, where you think twice about going to the corner and then hustle back."

Some admitted that old habits will be tough to break.

"Especially in Canada, we've been learning that since we were 5 years old," Kings forward Derek Armstrong told the Times. "It's going to be a big change for a lot of people. But if it betters the game, then the changes will be good."

"You have to be fast now," noted Capitals forward Jeff Halpern to the Washington Times. "You used to be able to get by with hooking and holding. Not now. You can't wrap guys up the way it was in the past."

Minnesota GM Doug Risebrough agreed that the new rules created a faster pace - which some players are struggling to match.

"I'd say we had six penalties Friday, and if those players are still making those same penalties in four or five games, they probably can't play in the league," Risebrough told the Star Tribune.

Detroit goaltender Manny Legace agreed that the pace created by the new rules made for a very different game.

"I don't like some of the things, but it's going to free up a lot of opportunities to score," Legace said to the Detroit Free Press. "A fast-paced game -- I thought it was a really fast-paced game."

How fast is fast?

"This was the fastest exhibition game I've ever seen," Sharks coach Ron Wilson told the Mercury News after a 4-3 win over Los Angeles on Sunday. "It was faster than some regular-season and even some playoff games. That doesn't always translate into goals, but the transition, the up and back, is fun."

Capitals GM George McPhee told the Washington Times he was happy with the new on-ice product.

"Overall, I think all the things that have been done to the game are good for the game," McPhee said. "It just looks better.

"It's nice to see that players who know how to play the game will be able to excel."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> (Hope I'm not stepping on your toes here, KF72, but this is good news, thought I'd share)




No worries.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2005)

*NHL Transactions for Tuesday, September 20th*

*New York Rangers* - Agreed to terms with defenceman _Marc Staal_.

*St. Louis Blues* - Released prospect right winger _Jonathan Michel Boutin_.

*Vancouver Canucks* - Re-signed restricted free agent winger _Matt Cooke_ to a three-year contract.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hockey Hearsay: York off to Europe*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 21 @ 8:40 AM

*Unrestricted free agent Jason York has decided to play in Europe.*

According to the Ottawa Sun, the former Senator will play hockey in Switzerland with an out clause in his contract should an NHL team require his services at a later date. He has been skating with the OHL's 67's for the time being.

"I thought it was the best option for me. I enjoyed skating with the 67's, but I have to get back in playing shape. If an NHL team needs a defenceman then I'll be ready to go if they want me," York told the Sun.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2005)

*Former Leaf, Canuck Darby Hendrickson signs with Austrian team*

*Sportsnet.ca*

September 21 @ 10:08, EST

*VIENNA (AP) - Center Darby Hendrickson has joined Red Bulls Salzburg of the Austrian hockey league on a two-year contract.*

Hendrickson, who played in the NHL for Toronto, Vancouver, Minnesota, Colorado and the Islanders, joined late Tuesday before the close of the transfer window.

The club announced the deal Wednesday.

In 12 NHL seasons, Hendrickson had 65 goals and 64 assists in 518 games. The 33-year-old has also played 46 times for the United States.

"I don't know much about the Austrian league, but I played against some of my future teammates at the '99 worlds," Hendrickson said. "We beat them 5-2, but it was tough."

Hendrickson will fly to Salzburg on Thursday from Latvian capital Riga, where he played for HK Riga 2000 during the NHL lockout.

Salzburg-based energy drink tycoon Dietrich Mateschitz, who also owns a Formula One team and soccer club SV Salzburg, has taken over the local hockey club and promised to make it a top European contender within the next few seasons.

Last year, Salzburg finished at the bottom of Austria's seven-team top league.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2005)

*NHL Notes: Lecavalier considered Habs*

*Canadian Press*

9/21/2005 1:14:37 PM

*MONTREAL (CP) - Lightning star centre Vincent Lecavalier admits he briefly thought about joining the Montreal Canadiens.*

Lecavalier told the St. Petersburg Times that he had it all worked out one day this summer but then changed his mind. He was going to sign a one-year deal with the Lightning in order to become an unrestricted free agent and then sign with the Habs next July.

"For a day, I really thought about it - what would it be like?," Lecavalier said. "That night I slept and I woke up and I thought: you know what? I want to be in Tampa."

Added Lecavalier: "I like Montreal and it would be very special but my heart is in Tampa."

Lecavalier signed a $27.5-million US, four-year contract with Tampa on Aug. 16.

*LOS ANGELES (CP)* - Kings veteran Luc Robitaille and his wife Stacia have opened their home to two families who were left homeless by hurricane Katrina.

The families, one from New Orleans and the other from Mississippi, have moved into the Robitaille's second home near Park City, Utah. They will be relocated to an area of their choice with the help of Shelter for Serenity, a hurricane relief project started by the Robitailles.

"This is something I had to do after seeing all the devastation," Robitaille told the Los Angeles Times. "If I was out of hockey and nobody remembered my name, I'd be doing this. If my name can help people in some way now, then that's even better."

*WASHINGTON (CP)* - Capitals forward Alexander Semin has not reported to Washington despite being under contract and GM George McPhee is not pleased.

McPhee said three weeks ago he had been assured by Semin's representatives that the 21-year-old Russian would arrive in time for training camp, which began Sept. 12. He didn't show up, claiming trouble securing a visa.

Semin has also played a game with Lada Togliatti of the Russian elite league.

"We are frustrated and disappointed by what has transpired," McPhee told the Washington Post. "Through no fault of the (Capitals), we've done all the right things. This is a really talented player who should be here. I'm not sure where it's going to go."

Added McPhee: "At this point, he is in violation of his contract. We are going to be as aggressive as we can to remedy this."

*ATLANTA (CP)* - Thrashers rookie goalie Kari Lehtonen will not play this week as he continues to recover from a groin injury.

Lehtonen, 21, said he is not worried about being ready to start the season on Oct. 5, even though it's likely he will play one full pre-season game at most.

"I know I'll be ready," he told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution. "We'll see how long it takes now. When I feel ready, I'll play some games."

*HAMILTON (CP)* - Defenceman Hal Gill is not on the trade block according to Bruins general manager Mike O'Connell.

Reports last week said the Bruins were going to trade Gill in order to make room under the salary cap to re-sign defenceman Nick Boynton.

"There's no truth to that whatsoever," O'Connell told the Boston Globe.

Gill said he heard the rumours but didn't put much stock in them after speaking with O'Connell.

"I talked to him and he said not to worry about it, so I won't worry about it," said Gill. "This is a funny game where if something happens and they can't turn it down, then they're going to deal me. If you can't sign a guy, do you trade someone to make room for him? We don't know how that's all going to pan out."

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (CP)* - Pascal Leclaire has looked good so far as he battles Martin Prusek for the backup job behind Columbus Blue Jackets starter Marc Denis.

"(Leclaire) is having a great camp," Blue Jackets goaltending coach Rick Wamsley told the Columbus Dispatch.

Leclaire, picked eighth overall in 2001, battled injuries last year in the AHL and that's why the Jackets signed Prusek as insurance this summer.

"I think (Leclaire) wasn't real happy about that, but he's a good kid and didn't say anything," Wamsley said. "He's letting his play do the talking in camp. And I hope it keeps talking."

Said Leclaire: "The bosses make the decisions and all I can do is go out and play well, improve every day and show I'm ready to play."

*ST. PAUL, Minn. (CP)* - Mikko Koivu appears poised to join his older brother in the NHL.

The 22-year-old Minnesota Wild prospect just doesn't want to be compared with his famous Montreal Canadiens brother Saku.

"I just don't want everybody to think I'm him," Mikko told the (Minneapolis) Star-Tribune. "We both have our own lives, our own careers. He helps me a lot. We're close to each other. We talk about many things other than hockey. But we're different, too."

At 6-3, 205 pounds, Mikko stands five inches taller and weighs 25 pounds more than Saku. Style-wise, Saku is more of a playmaker and has a lot more speed, while Mikko has the ability to use his size to create chances and play a two-way game.

"We both want to win a lot. That's the biggest thing about our game that's similar," Mikko said.

*ST. PAUL, Minn. (CP)* - Minnesota Wild prospect Patrick O'Sullivan is out at least two weeks with a separated right shoulder.

O'Sullivan, the Wild's 2003 second-round pick, was a long shot to make the team. But he was hoping to make a lasting impression in his first professional season.

"I thought I was having a good camp, so it's disappointing for sure," O'Sullivan told the St. Paul Pioneer Press.

O'Sullivan was injured at practice Monday when Riley Emmerson fell into him along the boards. O'Sullivan suffered a first-degree separation, the least serious diagnosis.

O'Sullivan is in a sling and will not be ready for the Houston Aeros AHL training camp, which starts Sunday.

*EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (CP)* - Alexander Mogilny has been reunited on a line with Scott Gomez, a combination that worked well for the New Jersey Devils in years past.

"There's still chemistry there," Mogilny, a free-agent signing, told the New York Post. "And in hockey that's the most important thing."

*GLENDALE, Ariz. (CP)* - Kings centre Jeremy Roenick got to the rink early Tuesday morning to watch Wayne Gretzky lead the Coyotes through their pre-game skate Tuesday morning.

"It's definitely interesting," Roenick told the Arizona Republic. "He brings that aura and that sense of 'wow' to a rink regardless if there's nobody in it and it's just the team skating. Just his presence is awe-inspiring. And that's something that our league needs right now."

Roenick said Gretzky's legacy would remain intact even if the Coyotes lose all 82 games this season.

"He could have the right system and the right mentality, but if the players don't do it for you there's nothing you can do," Roenick said. "He's going to be known as the ambassador of hockey and the best player to play the game no matter what his coaching record is."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *NHL Notes: Lecavalier considered Habs*




That very nearly made me cry.  Ah well, he'll only be 29 when this contract is up...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2005)

*Wings' Osgood out with groin injury*

*Associated Press*

9/21/2005 4:37:45 PM

*DETROIT (AP) - The Detroit Red Wings might start the season with only one veteran goaltender.*

Chris Osgood, who was signed to compete with Manny Legace, could miss the exhibition season because of a groin injury.

"They tell me I'll be out two to three weeks," Osgood said Wednesday, two weeks before Detroit opens the season against the St. Louis Blues. "I've never hurt my groin before, so I really don't know how long I'll be out. An ultrasound showed that there was a small tear on my right side.

"The biggest thing is that I don't hurt it worse because there have been goalies that have missed the whole year with a groin injury."

Osgood said he was injured last week during training camp. With Osgood out, the Red Wings are left with Legace and rookie Jimmy Howard.

Detroit signed Osgood to a $900,000 US, one-year contract last month. He played with the Red Wings from 1993-94 through 2000-01 and was the number one goalie in 1998 when they won the Stanley Cup. He was a backup in the team's previous championship season.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2005)

*Injuries, movements, rumors and newsmakers...*

*THE SCORE's CAMP NOTEBOOK*
http://forecaster.ca/thescore/hockey/news.cgi?notebook

Here are the highlights [news I hadn't mentioned yet (except for one tidbit)]... go to the link above to read it all. It looks like The Score is updating the "Camp Notebook" every day now, instead of just once a week.

*BRUINS*
The B's hit the jackpot in 2003 with the selection of *Patrice Bergeron* in the second round (45th overall). Could they have done it again with *Petr Kalus*? The No. 39 overall pick in the 2005 NHL Entry Draft is turning heads in training camp and was surprisingly granted immunity earlier in the week after the first set of roster cuts. Kalus, an 18-year-old Slovak who is capable of playing both center and wing, has enough size (6-1, 186 pounds) to survive the North American game.

*COYOTES*
A pulled groin--suffered during preseason action last weekend--will probably keep goalkeeper *Brian Boucher* out of action for the next few weeks. That means Boucher won't be able to compete with veteran *Curtis Joseph* for the starting job. Moreover, the backup job to CuJo will now fall to either journeyman vet *Steve Passmore* or hotshot rookie *David LeNeveu*. If the Coyotes want LeNeveu to play a lot in the early going, they'll likely opt for Passmore.

*DEVILS* (Here's that tidbit)
Heading into the regular season, the Devils are the team in the most trouble cap-wise. In fact, rumors suggest New Jersey must shed another $1.7 million in salary before October 1 in order to get under the cap. Otherwise, reports suggest the penalty would be the forfeiture of regular-season games. Then there's the murky status of Czech veteran forward *Patrik Elias*, who is expected to begin the season on injured reserve because of his bout with Hepatitis A. Regardless of the latter's situation, look for a trade involving one or more veterans off the Devils roster.

*FLYERS* (Tough break)
Defense prospect *Freddy Meyer*, who was a possibility to open the season as the No. 7 defenseman on the Flyers if veteran *Derian Hatcher* wasn't ready for Game 1, suffered a broken leg in the team's first preseason contest (an 8-6 victory over Atlanta). As a result, fellow rookie rearguard *Randy Jones* is now the front-runner to begin the season in the big league. Hatcher, who is battling a knee problem, will begin a three-game suspension as soon as he's healthy.

*HURRICANES*
Veterans working themselves back into shape, and hotshot rookies from the junior ranks looking to make a statement, are two of the main aspects of any NHL training camp. However, a third group of players are those that have been at it for a while but have yet to make their mark on the big league--with time running out on them to reach their final destination. Such is the case for Hurricanes center prospect *Mike Zigomanis*, who has arrived to camp this season ready for the challenge. He's so far been one of Carolina's best players, and may win a regular roster spot.

*OILERS*
The buzz in Oilers camp is hovering around center *Robbie Schremp*, who was named the first star in Edmonton's 2-1 shootout victory over Calgary last Sunday. In fact, Schremp earned a spot on the first line (with wingers *Ryan Smyth* and *Jani Rita*) for Wednesday's tilt against the Vancouver Canucks. While Schremp is still eligible to return to the OHL's London Knights this season, he may get the nod to begin 2005-06 in the NHL because of his offensive potential.

*PANTHERS*
The early reviews are great with regards to top prospect *Rostislav Olesz* in his quest to make the opening-night lineup. So far, Olesz has been placed on a scoring line at left wing alongside veteran newcomer *Jozef Stumpel* and promising power forward *Nathan Horton*. If the 2004 first rounder (No. 7 overall) is to make the big club this year, it'll likely be on the wing--Olesz is a natural center--because of Florida's glut of veteran talent down the middle.

*PREDATORS*
Despite Nashville's newfound depth of scoring wingers--newcomer *Paul Kariya*, *Steve Sullivan*, *Scott Walker*, *Martin Erat* and *Scott Hartnell*--the team is seriously considering keeping Russian teen *Alexander Radulov* around for the start of the 2005-06 campaign. However, the slick right wing will only make the club if he can crack one of the scoring lines. That said, Radulov may force the club to employ three scoring lines, with either Sullivan or *Adam Hall* switching from right wing to center to accommodate the rookie sensation.

*RANGERS*
While he isn't expected to make the team in his first attempt, 2005 first-round draft pick (No. 12 overall) *Marc Staal* has been a standout in training camp. In fact, he earned a spot in the lineup in the Rangers' preseason opener Tuesday night on Long Island against the Islanders. The Blueshirts don't have to rush Staal, since they boast several other solid defense prospects knocking on the NHL door, but his strong early performance bodes very well for the future.

*SENATORS*
Look out for *Brandon Bochenski*. The former University of North Dakota star has been impressive so far in training camp as the left wing on the No. 1 line alongside *Jason Spezza* and *Dany Heatley*. Coach Bryan Murray may stick with this combination, although *Peter Schaefer* and *Antoine Vermette* are also possibilities to play with Spezza and Heatley this season. The 23-year-old Bochenski may be favored because of the chemistry he and Spezza displayed with the AHL's Binghamton Senators during the lockout.

*STARS*
While the Stars' first two center spots are etched in stone (*Mike Modano* and *Jason Arnott*), the battle for the bottom two roles is heating up. In fact, incumbent *Niko Kapanen* might be in some trouble because of the outstanding play of *Steve Ott*--who may have finally found his NHL niche as a shutdown center. Also, rookie Swede *Yared Hagos* has looked good in his North American debut, which may further hurt Kapanen's chances of making the opening-night roster. Stay tuned.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2005)

*Concussions force Deadmarsh to retire*

*Canadian Press*

9/22/2005 1:02:30 PM

*Adam Deadmarsh made the decision he didn't want to have to make.*

The 10-year NHL veteran and former Stanley Cup winner said Thursday he's retiring because of post-concussion syndrome.

''I've kind of been holding on and hoping and praying that I'd recover from this concussion issue that I have and I haven't been able to do that,'' Deadmarsh said Thursday from his home in B.C.

''I think it's time that I kind of moved on and made a decision and faced the fact that my brain doesn't want to play hockey anymore.''

The 30-year-old from Trail, B.C., received his first serious concussion in November 2000 after a fight with Vancouver's Ed Jovanovski while he was playing for the Los Angeles Kings.

He suffered a more severe concussion two years later after accidentally being hit in the head by a teammate's knee.

Deadmarsh hasn't played a game since Dec. 15, 2002. The six-foot, 204-pound winger was an unrestricted free agent this summer.

''It's been the toughest decision I've had to make in my life, yet the easiest one,'' Deadmarsh said. ''I say that because I'm retiring from a game I love to play and played all my life, but I think three years with symptoms from concussions is a good indicator that it would probably be a smart move to call it quits.

''I have a family and that to consider as well.''

While he says he doesn't experience headaches, Deadmarsh says he has not yet fully recovered.

''It's one of the most frustrating injuries I think you could possibly have from a sports aspect,'' he said. ''Unless you have concussions it's kind of hard to explain to someone what it feels like, but you know it's something that's not supposed to be there.''

Deadmarsh joins a list of players whose NHL careers have been cut short by concussions, including Brett Lindros, Pat Lafontaine, Geoff Courtnall, Nick Kypreos and Jeff Beukeboom.

''Something has been taken away that I love to do and I don't think I'll ever quite feel comfortable with that, but it's a decision I have to make,'' Deadmarsh said.

Deadmarsh, a former first-round draft pick of the Quebec Nordiques, had 184 goals and 373 assists during his NHL career. He played a tough, hard-hitting game and was described as ''a scrapper who could score.''

Deadmarsh played six years with the Colorado Avalanche and won a Stanley Cup with the club in 1996, which he said is his career highlight. He was traded to the Kings for defenceman Rob Blake in 2001.

His mother was an American and he played for the U.S. Olympic hockey team in 1998 and 2002.

Deadmarsh had the best year of his career in 2002, his first full season with the Kings, registering 29 goals and 62 points.

Deadmarsh, a distant cousin of former NHL player Butch Deadmarsh, said he has no immediate plans. He and his wife Christa have four-year-old twin girls.

''Now it's time to not analyse a symptom every second of the day and see if its there or not,'' Deadmarsh said. ''It's time to turn that page and move on.''


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2005)

*Nash healing; Harry steams*

*Canadian Press*

*Harry Sinden's rant concerning the increase in penalty calls and Gary Roberts views on fighting in the game all made training camp headlines on Thursday.*

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (CP)* -- Blue Jackets star winger Rick Nash is recovering well just over a week after suffering a severely sprained right ankle.

Nash is off crutches and has stopped wearing a protective boot. He hopes to get back on skates by this weekend or early next week.

"'We're aiming for the (season) opener (Oct. 5 in Washington), but I'm saying that with some caution," Jackets GM Doug MacLean told the Columbus Dispatch. "We're not taking any gambles on this one."

*Bruins president Sinden not keen on penalties*

*BOSTON (CP)* -- Count Boston Bruins president Harry Sinden among those not in favour of all the penalties being called.

"Obviously, you've got to have penalty calls, or else you'd have anarchy out there," Sinden told the Boston Herald. "But if you just call it to a zero-tolerance level, it won't work. A game without any kind of incidental contact at all, players just allowed to skate around at full speed with no one ever laying a finger on them? It won't work.

"To me, minor penalties can absolutely destroy a game. Because instead of being a significant event in a game - 'OK, here we go, a power play' - it becomes a common thing. Everybody gets lots of them. You get a penalty and you don't even worry about it, because you know you're going to be getting one right back."

Sinden doesn't understand all the hype around the league about getting the "flow" back into the game.

"They all talk about flow, these new guys on the owners' board of directors," Sinden said of the discussions on how to improve the NHL game. "`We've got to get the flow back,' they all say. I asked them, 'Do you know what you're taking about? What do you mean when you say flow?' They're not really quite sure what to say."

"I say to them, 'Well, I think you mean this: One team comes down on the attack here, then the other team gets the puck and goes back the other way. That's the kind of flow you like. But I said, 'Can you think of anything that disturbs the flow of a hockey game more than a two-minute penalty? The flow ends as soon as you call the penalty."'

*Roberts hopes fighting isn't gone*

*SUNRISE, Fla. (CP)* -- There are some who believe the parade to the penalty box from the NHL's crackdown on fouls will endanger the role of the tough guy.

Panthers veteran Gary Roberts, for one, hopes that doesn't happen.

"I don't want fighting out of the game," he told the Palm Beach Post. "I think it's good for the game. When I say fighting, I mean an even fight, where guys drop the gloves and go. Not a punch from behind and something where someone really gets hurt. A fair exchange."

*Kopitar goes back to Sweden*

*LOS ANGELES (CP)* -- Centre Anze Kopitar, the Kings' first-round draft pick this summer, has returned to Sweden to play with Sodertalje of the Swedish Elite League, which he had told Los Angeles he would do.

"Certainly if he had decided to stay here, we would have been excited," Kings coach Andy Murray told the Los Angeles Times.

*Westrum not happy with Wild*

*ST. PAUL, Minn. (CP)* -- Erik Westrum, acquired from Phoenix last month, wasn't thrilled when he was cut by the Minnesota Wild on Wednesday.

He'll be put on 24-hour waivers Friday.

"I knew coming in here that they were going to give their young guys, the guys that they've had in their system, a chance to make the team," Westrum told the Minneapolis Star Tribune. "I believe I can play in the NHL. If I can get picked up by someone, that's the best scenario."

Westrum, 26, played 12 minutes in one exhibition game.

"When you only play a couple minutes in a game, it's kind of hard to show what you can do," he said.

Said head coach Jacques Lemaire: "I feel there are guys ahead of him."

*Kariya says he's fine*

*NASHVILLE, Tenn. (CP)* -- Star winger Paul Kariya says his groin injury is nothing serious.

"This is nothing major, nothing to be worried about at all," Kariya told the (Nashville) Tennessean. "At this stage you don't want to push it or something and make it worse. I'm just being cautious."

Kariya said he felt good skating on his own with injured teammate Marek Zidlicky (hip).

"You never want to be injured at anytime, but if you are going to be it's better to be in the pre-season than during the regular season or in the playoffs," Kariya said. "So I'll take my time here and make sure it's 100 per cent and then get ready to go again."

*Gretzky not worried by slow start*

*GLENDALE, Ariz. (CP)* -- His team has been outscored 17-7 in losing two of its first three pre-season games but Phoenix Coyotes head coach Wayne Gretzky is not concerned.

"Sure, we want to win and we want to establish a winning situation here, but (the pre-season) is not life and death like it will be when we play that first (regular-season) game in Vancouver," Gretzky told the Arizona Republic.

*Blues recall two defencemen from minor league affiliate*

*ST.LOUIS (CP)* -- The St.Louis Blues have recalled Doug Lynch and Dennis Wideman from Peoria of the AHL.

Lynch played in 74 games last season with the now-defunct Edmonton RoadRunners of the AHL and tallied 14 points on one goal and 13 assists. Wideman scored 13 goals and recorded 30 assists for 43 points and finished tied for seventh among AHL rookies in scoring last season with the AHL's Worcester IceCats.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2005)

*Injuries, movements, rumors and newsmakers...*

*The Score's Camp Notebook* (for Sept 21st)
*Chris Campoli wows 'em at Islanders camp; Leafs' Alexander Steen could emerge as an important rookie in 2005-06; Sidney Crosby debuts for the Pens; Red Wings' Chris Osgood goes down with a groin injury; and more...*

*CANADIENS*
Is a new star born in Montreal? Not quite, but 18-year-old *Guillaume Latendresse* continues to impress. Tuesday night, he potted two goals and added an assist in a 6-1 victory over the Tampa Bay Lightning. Latendresse skated on a line with center *Radek Bonk* and right wing *Marcel Hossa*, which totaled 11 points on the night. It didn't secure a roster spot for Latendresse, but it did give him another shot: Thursday night at Toronto. Obviously, the Habs love the youngster's combination of size and skill up front, so the Latendresse decision may go right down to the wire.

*CANUCKS*
The Canucks surprised many when they opted for QMJHL defenseman *Luc Bourdon* in the first round of the 2005 NHL Entry Draft (10th overall), but the talented two-way rearguard is surprising them right back with a strong training-camp performance. In fact, Bourdon was even in the lineup for Vancouver's preseason opener at Edmonton on Wednesday night. However, if the 18-year-old blueliner is to start the season in Vancouver he'll have to outperform several others--including rookies *Kevin Bieksa*, *Kirill Koltsov*, *Tomas Mojzis* and *Brett Skinner*, as well as journeymen *Sven Butenschon*, *Nolan Baumgartner* and *Jason Doig* (training-camp invite).

*CAPITALS*
While several jobs are up for grabs in Washington this season, Czech-league veteran *Petr Sykora* should be able to stick if he adapts quickly to the North American game. Sykora is headed to Washington after finally securing his working visa. He's expected to join the team this weekend. The 26-year-old Sykora can play either center or right wing, which should enhance his chances of landing on one of the scoring lines in Washington when training camp breaks.

*ISLANDERS*
Defenseman *Chris Campoli* continues to make waves in the preseason. Tuesday night against the New York Rangers, the 21-year-old Campoli was arguably the best player on the ice in the Isles' easy 5-1 victory. He was paired with another rookie hopeful: 20-year-old rearguard *Bruno Gervais*. The duo was stellar together with AHL Bridgeport last season, but they may be fighting for the same spot (No. 6 defenseman) at this camp--with the loser heading back to the 'A'.

*MAPLE LEAFS*
*Alexander Steen* has done enough so far in training camp to be considered a candidate to crack the opening-night lineup. In fact, Steen has spent time at left wing alongside No. 1 center (and fellow Swede) *Mats Sundin*, which could be a sign of things to come. Even if Steen doesn't stay on the big unit, he could still emerge as the fourth-line center to begin the 2005-06 campaign. He's probably competing for a job with fellow youngsters *Matt Stajan* and *Kyle Wellwood*.

*OILERS*
*J.J. Hunter*'s chances of breaking camp with the Oilers ended on Tuesday, after suffering a dislocated shoulder in the 6-4 loss to the Dallas Stars. Hunter was considered a long shot to make the big club anyway, and is now out indefinitely. Capable of playing either center or right wing, Hunter has a history of shoulder dislocations--which does not bode well for his NHL aspirations. He'll likely return to action in the AHL and may never get another shot with the Oil.

*PANTHERS*
One of the players on the bubble in this training camp is talented center *Stephen Weiss*, who played very well in a 5-4 exhibition win against Carolina last weekend. That's the good news. The bad? Weiss scored poorly on an anaerobic fitness test earlier in training camp, which has raised the ire of Panthers management. Weiss needs to continue to produce in the preseason, since the Panthers have four veteran alternatives at center: *Olli Jokinen*, *Joe Nieuwendyk*, *Jozef Stumpel* and *Chris Gratton*. If Weiss forces his way into the lineup, somebody will move to wing.

*PENGUINS*
Phenom *Sidney Crosby* made his NHL debut on Wednesday night in the Pens' 5-4 overtime loss to the Boston Bruins. Crosby used his speed to create several scoring chances throughout the contest, but came away with only one assist on this night. While he began the evening on a line with *Ryan Malone* and *Mark Recchi*, Crosby eventually played with captain *Mario Lemieux*. Look for the combination of Lemieux-Crosby-Recchi on the first line opening night.

*RED WINGS*
The Wings' goaltending picture got a little murkier this week, as veteran *Chris Osgood* will be sidelined for the next 2-3 weeks because of a groin injury. In his place, *Manny Legace* started on Wednesday night against the Colorado Avalanche and earned a 3-2 overtime victory. Look for Legace to begin the 2005-06 campaign as the starter, since Osgood will need to play catch-up once his injury heals. If Osgood cannot start the season, prospect *Jimmy Howard* is a possibility.

*WILD*
The Wild entered training camp with a nice problem at the center position: Three quality prospects vying for a roster spot. And then there was just one, after *Patrick O'Sullivan* suffered a separated shoulder during preseason action earlier this week. Meanwhile, *Rickard Wallin* was assigned to the AHL's Houston Aeros. That leaves Finn *Mikko Koivu* as the rookie pivot most likely to begin the season in St. Paul. He may even see time as a top-six forward right away.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 26, 2005)

*Rangers' Blackburn announces retirement*

*Sports Ticker*

9/25/2005 10:00:29 PM

*NEW YORK (Ticker) - Due to nerve damage in his left shoulder, New York Rangers goaltender Dan Blackburn announced his retirement on Sunday.*

Blackburn, New York's first-round pick in 2001, suffered the injury prior to training camp in 2003 and missed the entire 2003-04 season. He underwent nerve exploration surgery on his left shoulder on March 31, 2004 and attempted to return to the ice.

On February 1, Blackburn joined the Victoria Salmon Kings of the ECHL and posted a 3-9-0 record with a 3.54 goals-against average in 12 games.

But in New York's recent training camp, Blackburn also suffered a strained MCL in his left knee on September 15.

"It just seemed like the right thing to do," Blackburn said before Sunday's preseason game against Boston. "I wasn't feeling comfortable with the way it was going."

"Danny has worked extremely hard over the last two seasons to do everything in his power to get his shoulder to a point where he would be able to play," Rangers president and general manager Glen Sather said in a statement. "We are all very disappointed for him, knowing the effort he put in and the tremendous future he had. He is an exceptional athlete and a courageous young man and we wish him well."

In 63 NHL games, the 22-year-old Blackburn was 20-32-4 with a 3.22 GAA.

On October 10, 2001, Blackburn became the fifth-youngest goaltender to appear in an NHL contest at 18 years, 143 days. Five days later, he became the third-youngest goalie in league history to record a win and second youngest in Rangers' history when he recorded a 2-1 victory in his native Montreal.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2005)

*Datsyuk re-signs with Wings*

*Associated Press*

9/26/2005 4:40:15 PM

*DETROIT (AP) - Pavel Datsyuk is back with the Detroit Red Wings, spurning the chance to go home to play in Russia.*

Datsyuk signed a two-year contract on Monday that will pay him $3.9 million US per season.

"We're obviously very happy that we got Pavel back," Red Wings general manager Ken Holland said. "He's a talented young player that had a very good year for us two years ago, and we're hoping for more of the same. With the new rules, I think skilled players like Pavel are really going to be helped."

The restricted free agent, his agent and the Red Wings had been negotiating since before the NHL lockout that wiped out the 2004-05 season.

The 27-year-old Russian signed a contract earlier this month with Avangard Omsk of the Russian SuperLeague. That deal was matched by Moscow Dynamo, another SuperLeague team that Datsyuk played with during the lockout.

Those moves created doubts that Datsyuk would return to Detroit this season.

He had a breakthrough season in 2003-04, finishing tied for the team lead with 30 goals and totalling 68 points.

Datsyuk was a standout during the past two regular seasons and lacklustre in the post-season, like most of his teammates. He didn't score a goal in the 2003 or 2004 playoffs and had just six assists.

Datsyuk is the final major piece of the puzzle Holland had to get into place under the league's new $39 million salary cap - about half of what Detroit has spent in the past.

Holland re-signed another restricted free agent, forward Henrik Zetterberg earlier this month and brought back veteran centre Steve Yzerman. Almost a month ago, Holland said he was not close to re-signing Datsyuk or Zetterberg, who was also a restricted free agent.

Detroit hosts the St. Louis Blues on Oct. 5 in the season opener.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2005)

*Cap-strapped Devils deal Friesen to Caps*

*Associated Press*

9/26/2005 5:17:40 PM

*WASHINGTON (AP) - Left wing Jeff Friesen was traded to the Washington Capitals by the New Jersey Devils on Monday for a conditional 2006 draft pick.*

The deal gives the Capitals a proven forward and allows the Devils to trim salary so they can get under the NHL's new $39 million US cap. Friesen is set to make $2.28 million this season.

''Jeff brings speed, Stanley Cup-winning experience and leadership to our locker room,'' Capitals general manager George McPhee said. ''We look forward to having him on our hockey club.''

New Jersey went an allowed amount over the salary cap when they signed forward Alexander Mogilny last month but faced an Oct. 1 deadline to get under the threshold.

The six-foot-one, 205-pound Friesen has 208 goals and 285 assists in 10 seasons for San Jose, Anaheim and New Jersey.

His best season was 1997-98 with the Sharks, when he scored 31 goals and had 63 points. He has five 20-goal seasons.

In the 2003-04 season, Friesen had 17 goals and 20 assists in 81 games for the Devils. A year earlier, he helped New Jersey win the Stanley Cup, recording 10 goals and four assists in 24 post-season games. Friesen scored the winning goals in Game 7 of the Eastern Conference finals and Stanley Cup finals.

''It was a combination of things,'' Devils general manager Lou Lamoriello said of the trade. ''His salary was certainly at a level that was, quite frankly, too high. And we felt comfortable that we had a good group of young players.

''We certainly appreciate what Jeff gave us. He was fantastic for his whole tenure here.''

A first-round pick in 1994, Friesen made the NHL's all-rookie team after making his debut with the Sharks.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2005)

Hehe, I got Datsyuk after the fact in both my pools.

Poor Friesen, shipped off to Washington.  I bet that pleases Ovechkin, though they do play the same side.

J.R. has another concussion.  Oy, he may be closer to that analyst job than he thought.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2005)

*Report: Boynton rejects Bruins offer*

*Canadian Press*

9/28/2005 9:31:28 AM

*All-star defenceman Nick Boynton remains unsigned as the regular season approaches.*

Boston Bruins GM Mike O'Connell offered Boynton a one-year deal worth $1.75 million US a few weeks ago and it was rejected. Boynton wants closer to $2 million. The two sides haven't spoken since.

''It's disappointing,'' O'Connell said Wednesday from Moncton, N.B., where the Bruins were to face the Montreal Canadiens later that night. ''I really wish we could get him in here. I know he really likes the city of Boston and just hope he'll play with us.

"The money is fair, it's in line with what we've done with our players in the past.''

Boynton's qualifying offer was $1.33 million, which Boynton rejected. The Bruins' next offer was $1.6 million, again rejected, and then it was moved up to $1.75 million earlier this month, the same week goalie Andrew Raycroft accepted a $1.3-million, one-year deal.

Boynton, a restricted free agent, doesn't have many options other than to sit at home in Nobleton, Ont., and wait. His best hope is that another team will make him an offer sheet, something that hasn't happened since Carolina made one to Sergei Fedorov in February 1998 (which Detroit matched). Another hope would be a trade.

It's believed Anton Thun, Boynton's agent, has had talks with other GMs but no offer is on the table at this point.

''I really can't comment right now,'' Thun said Wednesday from his Toronto office. ''I'm going to be discussing things with Nick in the next couple of days and we'll see where it goes. I haven't spoken with Mike in a couple of weeks.''

Under the new collective bargaining agreement, the offer sheet compensation for a $2-million contract would be a first- and a third-round draft pick, but that drops to a second-round pick if the offer sheet is $1.99 million instead.

Either way, O'Connell is ready for it.

''We'll match unless it's a ridiculous number,'' he said. `We would match and protect ourselves and hopefully have Nick on our team.''

A frustrated O'Connell hopes Boynton will end up accepting the $1.75-million offer.

''He has to make a decision whether he wants to play this year,'' said O'Connell. ''I know he wants to play for Boston, he's told me that, he likes it here. And we want him on our team. I don't want this to become personal, sometimes these things get out of hand.

''We drafted Nick, we developed him, he has diabetes and we helped him with that,'' continued O'Connell. ''We like him, we like what he brings to our team. We're treating him with respect and I hope he comes back to play for us.''

The 26-year-old Boynton would be the second-highest paid blue-liner in Boston at $1.75 million behind Brian Leetch at $4 million.

Boynton played in his first NHL all-star game in 2003-04 when he had career highs of 30 points and 24 assists. He has 72 career points (17-55) in 245 career games.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 29, 2005)

He's holding out over a couple hundred k's for one year?  What a loser.  I hope he starts the season sitting at home, it amuses me.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2005)

*Red Wings' defenceman Kronwall out at least six weeks with knee injury*

*Associated Press*

September 28 @ 20:04, EST

*DETROIT (AP) - Niklas Kronwall will be out at least six weeks with a knee injury, leaving the Detroit Red Wings without one of their top defencemen when they open the regular season.*

Kronwall's left knee was injured when Colorado's Dan Hinote's hip checked him along the boards in an exhibition game Tuesday night.

"He has some ACL and MCL damage," general manager Ken Holland said Wednesday before the Red Wings hosted Columbus. "He's going to be examined Friday, and we'll know more about his status after we get some more opinions."

Holland said Kronwall, 24, could have had a season-ending injury, though the team is hoping it's not that serious. The Red Wings open the season Wednesday at home against St. Louis.

Under the NHL's previous collective bargaining agreement, the Red Wings might have traded draft picks and prospects for a high-priced defenceman, but that's not an option because of league's new salary cap.

"We have to roll with what we have because of the CBA," Holland said. "We're certainly not going to be able to make a move to replace Niklas Kronwall."

After playing 20 games during the 2003-04 season for the Red Wings, the six-foot, 195-pound Kronwall was voted the American Hockey League's top defenceman last season during the NHL lockout. Detroit selected the native of Sweden in the first round of the 2000 draft.

Last week, Detroit coach Mike Babcock said he was not surprised that Kronwall had been playing so well during the preseason.

"Last year at the world championships, he was a high-end player," Babcock said last week. "He buried some guys at the world championships because he's a really strong kid, who is also a good skater."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2005)

*Still the Guy*

*Under the new CBA, if the 18-year-old Latendresse makes the Canadiens this season he will be eligible for free-agency at the age of 25.*

(CP) -- Junior-age phenom Guillaume Latendresse has survived another round of cuts by the Montreal Canadiens.

The Canadiens assigned former junior scoring star Corey Locke, first-round pick Andrei Kostitsyn and rugged winger Jonathan Ferland as well as defencemen Andrew Archer and Jean-Philippe Cote to the AHL Hamilton Bulldogs on Wednesday.

The cuts left 27 players in camp.

Coach Claude Julien wants a closer look at the 18-year-old Latendresse, who had an overtime goal and an assist in a 4-3 NHL pre-season win over the Boston Bruins on Tuesday night.

The second-round pick in this year's draft was fourth in team scoring with three goals and two assists in three games heading into a game in Moncton, N.B., against the Bruins on Wednesday night.

If he doesn't make the team, Latendresse will return to the junior Drummondville Voltigeurs. He also has a shot at playing for Canada at the world junior championships in December.

Latendresse is also expected to see action as the Canadiens close their pre-season schedule with back-to-back games against Ottawa on the weekend.

"I saw him play a lot last year in Drummondville and already from then to now, he's a much better skater," Julien said. "So he's already improved a lot.

"The question is going to be where will he be improving this year. The way he's playing now, he's making us really think seriously about his situation. We'll have to get a good look at what he does in the next few games and then we'll have to make some tough decisions."

_In other NHL moves on Wednesday:

-- The Calgary Flames cut down to 29 players by sending forwards Tomi Maki, David Moss and Brandon Prust to AHL Omaha.

-- The Toronto Maple Leafs assigned goalie J.F. Racine to the AHL Marlies, leaving Mikael Tellqvist and J.S. Aubin in camp fighting for the backup position behind Ed Belfour.

-- The New York Rangers included goaltender Al Montoya, the sixth overall draft pick in 2004, among five cuts that reduced camp to 27 players. Also assigned to AHL Hartford were forwards Garth Murphy and Craig Weller and defencemen Martin Grenier and Bryce Lampman._

Latendresse has become a fan favourite in Montreal, both for scoring goals and tenacious physical play.

"I wanted to prove to everybody what I could do on the ice," he said. "Everybody was saying my skating was a problem and I want to show that when you work hard you can get better and get strong enough to play here.

"Maybe I surprised some people because some scouts said my skating was bad. That's my goal. I want to surprise people."

The Canadiens will have a tough choice. Under the new collective bargaining agreement, promoting Latendresse now would make him eligible for free agency at 25. And he could displace a player on a one-way NHL contract.

Two or three forward jobs are open to young players, with Latendresse, Chris Higgins, Tomas Plekanec, Marcel Hossa and Alexander Perezhogin still in the running.

Size is an advantage for the six-foot-two, 225-pound Latendresse.

"It's his size and he loves to finish his checks," said Julien. "That's important to us.

"But players all have stronger and weaker points. A guy like Perezhogin is an extremely good skater, maybe not as physical, but his speed is an asset."

The cuts leave former first-round pick Ron Hainsey and Swiss national team captain Mark Streit battling for a spot on defence.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*NHL rookie class more than Crosby*

*Canadian Press*

9/28/2005 12:19:32 PM

*Sidney Crosby isn't the only new face in the NHL.*

The race to be the NHL's top rookie at the end of the 2005-06 season is shaping up to be the most intriguing in years.

There are talented players who would have been freshmen last season, only to have their entry postponed by the lockout, such as Atlanta goaltender Kari Lehtonen, Nashville defenceman Ryan Suter, Washington forward Alexander Ovechkin and Buffalo forward Thomas Vanek.

There is also that freakishly strong and deep class of Canadians born in 1985 who have arrived, including Calgary defenceman Dion Phaneuf, Philadelphia forwards Jeff Carter and Mike Richards and Anaheim forwards Corey Perry and Ryan Getzlaf.

One significant effect of the lockout on this year's rookie class is that players have had another year of development in the minor leagues, the junior leagues or in Europe before their arrival.

"All of those kids have matured another year, they're a year stronger and a year older physically and mentally and that's a bonus," said Barry Trapp, the Toronto Maple Leafs' director of amateur scouting.

"That's a bonus for the teams that drafted them and for the kids personally."

Rookies who signed with their clubs under the new collective bargaining agreement will have lower salaries than their predecessors, but can look forward to unrestricted free agency sooner.

It was previously age 31, but now it's after seven full years of service in the pro leagues, which means 27 or 28 for some of these newcomers. For Crosby, it's 25.

An early candidate for the Calder Cup Trophy is Washington's Ovechkin. 

The 20-year-old from Moscow has been playing with men in the Russian elite league for the last four years and has been ready for the NHL for the past two. 

The first selection in the 2004 entry draft brings size, speed and skills to the table, but he'll be expected to carry the Capitals a lot more than Crosby will in Pittsburgh, however, as the Pens have surrounded Crosby with a deeper lineup.

Competition for the Calder should also include Vanek, an Austrian who has played both junior and college hockey in North America and was a 40-goal scorer for Rochester in the AHL last season. The 21-year-old makes the most of his six-foot-two, 207-pound frame and long reach.

Sabres coach Lindy Ruff declared to the Buffalo News this week: "He's probably the most all-around gifted player I've been around."

Suter, whose father Bob won an Olympic gold medal in 1980, is everything you want in a defenceman: good skater, big strides, tough, smart passer and reads the play well. The six-foot-one, 188-pound former college star was a solid performer in the AHL for Milwaukee last season and is ready to step into the bigs.

The Thrashers have been carefully developing Lehtonen, the big Finnish goaltender they drafted second overall in 2002, but want him to assume the mantle of starter now. Atlanta signed veteran Mike Dunham earlier this month as insurance and it turned out to be a wise move as Lehtonen suffered a groin pull early in camp.

While Lehtonen's conditioning has come into question, his talent is undisputed. He put up excellent numbers in the AHL for Chicago last season, including a .929 save percentage.

Ottawa Senators forward Brandon Bochenski is creating a buzz on a line with Jason Spezza and Dany Heatley. The 23-year-old former college star had great chemistry with Spezza in the AHL last season and Bochenski has been outstanding in the pre-season.

"We're going to be a run-and-gun offensive line," Bochenski said.

Among the younger players in the rookie class, keep an eye on Philadelphia's Carter. The towering, smooth-skating forward stepped out of junior hockey last spring into the AHL playoffs with the Phantoms and led all scorers in the post-season en route to a league championship.

And like Crosby, the 20-year-old is surrounded by a talented and well-rounded lineup. He can develop into an NHLer behind Peter Forsberg, Keith Primeau and Simon Gagne.

Phaneuf was considered the top NHL prospect in the major junior leagues that past two seasons while playing for the Red Deer Rebels.

Phaneuf, 20, has skills, poise and agility, plus a granite shoulder and a mean streak that he uses liberally on opposing players.

"Obviously he's got everything that a defenceman needs to play in the National Hockey League," teammate Roman Hamrlik said.  

_Here are some other rookies to watch this season:_

Cam Ward, Carolina Hurricanes, 21 - The Canadian Hockey League's top goaltender in 2004 has the opportunity to be the 'Canes starter if Martin Gerber falters. 

Rostislav Olesz, Florida Panthers, 19 - Forward turns 20 on Oct. 10. Great on faceoffs, excellent playmaker and finisher.

Rene Bourque, Chicago Blackhawks, 23 - Former college forward was passed over in the draft and signed by Chicago as a free agent last year. Albertan was the AHL's rookie of the year last season.

Tomas Plekanec, Montreal Canadiens, 22 - Forward led the Hamilton Bulldogs in scoring and was named MVP of the AHL all-star game last season.

Alex Steen, Toronto Maple Leafs, 21 - Leafs now have to develop talent instead of buy it and the son of long-time Winnipeg Jet Thomas Steen combines offensive flash with defensive responsibility.

Michael Richards, Philadelphia Flyers, 20 - Like Carter, was a standout for the Phantoms in their AHL championship run after his junior season ended. Captain of Canada's gold-medal junior team a fierce competitor.

Ryan Getzlaf, Anaheim Mighty Ducks, 20 - Another towering forward in the mould of Carter. Effective in traffic and boasts a great shot.

Corey Perry, Anaheim Mighty Ducks, 20 - Is a wizard with the puck around the net and has put in a strong pre-season performance with the Ducks.

Maxime Ouellette, Washington Capitals, 24, - Twice a starting goaltender for Canada's junior team. He'll serve as backup to Olaf Kolzig.

Chris Higgins, Montreal Canadiens, 22, - A solid two-way player fits at both centre and wing. Has a turn of speed that's hard to contain.

"I'd say the worst scenario is that he would become a third or fourth line player," Habs head coach Claude Julien said. "I think he's capable of being a top two line player."

Jim Howard, Detroit Red Wings, 21 - Fresh-out-of-college goalie will be thrust into NHL immediately as backup to Manny Legace as long as Chris Osgood is out with a groin injury.

Zach Parise, New Jersey Devils, 21 - Former North Dakota star and son of former NHLer J.P. Parise boasts excellent playmaking and scoring abilities.

Others young players making a case to stay with the respective NHL clubs include defencemen Braydon Coburn (Atlanta), Brent Seabrook, Duncan Keith and Cam Barker (Chicago), Andy Rogers (Tampa Bay Lightning) and forwards Wojtek Wolski (Colorado), Colton Orr (Boston), Gilbert Brule (Columbus), Benoit Pouliot (Minnesota) and Guillaume Latendresse (Montreal).

Minnesota's Brent Burns, 20, isn't a new to the NHL, but he'll be a new face on the blue-line as the Wild spent last season turning him into a defenceman while he played for the AHL's Houston Aeros.

The pre-season is a time of hope and positive projection, so coaches and GMs are quick to say their prospects are future stars as the youngsters tear it up in exhibition games.

But there's a reality check coming when the lights go up on the regular season.

"The big guys don't play until the puck drops on Oct. 5 and then it becomes a tougher game," said Trapp.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Leafs' plans won't include Marchment*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/29/2005 11:57:06 AM

*The Toronto Maple Leafs have decided against signing veteran defenceman Bryan Marchment.*

Sources tell TSN that the Leafs have told Marchment they will not exercise an option to sign him to a contract for the 2005-06 NHL season.

Marchment, who played with the team prior to the lockout, had been at the Leafs' camp as an unrestricted free agent trying to earn a roster spot.

Marchment has indicated Toronto is the only team he was interested in finishing his NHL career with.

Sources say other NHL teams have inquired about his availability, but the veteran blueliner, to this point, has not been interested in uprooting his family from Toronto or leaving his family to play elsewhere.

Unless that changes, it is possible the 16-year career of the bruising blueliner could be over.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*The Weighting Game: Tkachuk rejoins Blues*

*Associated Press*

9/29/2005 1213 PM

*ST. LOUIS (AP) - The St. Louis Blues were impressed with Keith Tkachuk's first day on the ice Thursday - especially considering he'd missed nearly two weeks of training camp.*

"He looked good," captain Dallas Drake said. "We had a pretty short practice but I thought he looked really good."

So good that Tkachuk, suspended at the start of training camp Sept. 16 after failing a physical, may play in the opener at Detroit next Wednesday. Tkachuk did little skating during the NHL lockout that wiped out last season, and reportedly showed up for the start of camp about 25 pounds overweight.

"I wasn't as prepared as I should have been," Tkachuk said. "But I'm telling you right now, if you watched me skate today I'm definitely prepared now."

Coach Mike Kitchen said the team was "kind of leaning" toward dressing Tkachuk in the opener.

"A lot of it will be how comfortable he is on the ice," Kitchen said. "It's getting in traffic and making plays, his timing, that type of thing. He'll have plenty of practice."

Tkachuk, the second-highest paid player in the NHL at $7.6 million US, worked with a personal trainer during the suspension, and had done some skating at area rinks. The Blues took the drastic step of banishing him instead of letting him work his way into shape with the rest of the team, and last week the NHL Players' Association filed a grievance on behalf of Tkachuk.

Tkachuk passed a physical Thursday morning.

"We wanted him back," general manager Larry Pleau said. "We need him back. He can be a heck of a player in this league."

Added coach Mike Kitchen: "It's nice to have our big guy back in the lineup."

Tkachuk, who led the Blues with 33 goals and 71 points in 2003-04, wouldn't say if he deserved the suspension.

"We've got to move forward," he said. "That's two weeks ago, it's over and I'm here now."

Tkachuk met with teammates and the coaching staff separately before hitting the ice. Drake said it wasn't a long talk with players.

"He said `Guys, I apologize for the situation I put you in, I put everyone in a bad spot a little bit,"' Drake said. "We didn't expect much from him, we were just happy he was back."

The same went for Tkachuk.

"It was awesome being out with the guys," he said. "I don't know if it was a combination of adrenaline and training, but I felt unbelievable."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Rookies play waiting game at camp*

*Canadian Press*

9/29/2005 4:36:20 PM

*TORONTO (CP) - A feeling of nervous excitement hung in the air of the Maple Leafs dressing room Thursday while a group of rookies talked in hushed tones about their chances of cracking the team's lineup.*

With less than a week to go before the start of the regular season, the Leafs still have a large group of young players in camp and all of them think they are ready to play in the NHL this season.

"We know that there's an opportunity for us here," said 21-year-old Alexander Steen, who has been one of the most impressive players in training camp. "With the new rules it's opening up the game a lot for us young guys."

Standing in front of his stall just a few feet away, winger Kyle Wellwood summed up the situation in much the same way.

After two seasons with St. John's in the American Hockey League, the 22-year-old feels like he's ready to make the leap to the NHL.

"I'm just trying to bring a lot of energy to the team as a young guy, a lot of enthusiasm," said Wellwood. "It's an anxious time, but I'm really excited."

Toronto will conclude its pre-season with a home-and-home series against Detroit starting Friday night at Joe Louis Arena. 

Leafs coach Pat Quinn will then decide which players to keep for the regular season opener against Ottawa on Oct. 5.

Essentially, Quinn has to decide whether young players like Steen, Wellwood and defenceman Carlo Colaiacovo deserve a place on the team ahead of veterans like Steve Thomas and Bryan Marchment.

"You have to measure in your mind whether or not you believe they'll continue to grow," Quinn said of deciding to whether to keep a young player or not. "These young men have to learn to play at this level and there'll be challenges all along.

"What you're trying to do is say, `Are they ready to take up that challenge?"'

Steen and centre Matt Stajan, a 21-year-old with one NHL season already under his belt, both seem likely to start the season with the big club. 

Wellwood might be the odd man out among the young forwards, especially if Eric Lindros and Jason Allison are both healthy enough to start the season.

But nothing can safely be assumed because there are so many question marks surrounding the team. 

Quinn still has 31 players in camp and says he isn't yet sure which of them will remain with the team when the season starts.

"A lot of the factors lean towards . . . as many as five of the (young players) being in the lineup," he said.

That means 23-year-old defenceman Staffan Kronvall could potentially play for the Maple Leafs along with Colaiacovo, Wellwood, Stajan and Steen.

The opportunity is right there in front of them, but the decision is out of their hands.

While admitting that it's tough not to be distracted by thoughts of making the team, Wellwood said he has an even bigger concern at the moment.

"The game in Detroit (on Friday) is a big one for me," said Wellwood, a native of nearby Windsor, Ont. "It's the closest I've played to home in years."

Quinn hopes to see the young guys play with enough passion in the final tuneups against the Red Wings that he has no choice but to keep them around.

Roster positions are there for the taking.

"They've been reminded that an opportunity is there for them, but not for passive people," Quinn said. "We want people to be assertive in their quest for a job on this team."

It'll only be a few days before they find out if they've earned one.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Flames lose Regehr for up to a month*

*Sports Ticker*

9/29/2005 5:36:19 PM

*CALGARY, Alberta (Ticker) - The Calgary Flames will have to begin their defense of the Western Conference championship without Robyn Regehr.*

The Flames on Thursday announced Regehr suffered a sprained knee in Wednesday's preseason victory over the Edmonton Oilers and will be sidelined up to one month.

The 19th overall pick in the 1998 draft, Regehr suffered the injury in the waning moments of the latest "Battle of Alberta." The loss of Regehr, whose brother Richie was signed by the Flames as a free agent in July 2004, all but assures 2003 first-round pick Dion Phaneuf a spot on Calgary's roster to start the season.

Born in Brazil, the 25-year-old Regehr appeared in all 82 games for the Flames in 2003-04, recording four goals, 14 assists and 74 penalty minutes. A member of Canada's 2004 World Cup of Hockey championship team, he has 12 tallies and 54 points in 363 career games.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Yzerman might miss start of season*

*Associated Press*

9/29/2005 6:16:08 PM

*DETROIT (AP) - Steve Yzerman might be sidelined with a groin injury for the Detroit Red Wings season opener against St. Louis next week.*

''The injury has kept him off the ice this week and we'll know a lot more on Monday when he plans to skate again,'' general manager Ken Holland said Thursday. ''If he's not 100 percent healthy, he's not going to play because it's a long season and we're going to need him.''

The Red Wings open at home Wednesday against the Blues, then play at St. Louis the following day.

Yzerman leads all active players with 1,721 points.

After the NHL lockout canceled last season, the 40-year-old Yzerman chose to sign a one-year contract to return to Detroit for a 22nd season. The captain had to be helped off the ice in his last game after a puck broke bones near his eye during the 2004 NHL playoffs.

He'll play with a visor covering half of his face this season.

Detroit is expected to be without goaltender Chris Osgood (groin), while defenceman Niklas Kronwall (knee) is out for at least six weeks.

The Red Wings will have to count on younger players or veterans to fill in the gaps for injured players because the NHL's collective bargaining agreement limits them to a salary cap of $39 million, about half of what they used to spend.

''With the new CBA, injuries are really going to take a toll on teams even more than before,'' Holland said.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Enthusiastic Canadiens going with youth*

*Canadian Press*

9/29/2005 2:31:01 PM

*MONTREAL (CP) - Some fans groaned as big name free agents signed with new teams around the NHL this summer, apparently without a bid from the Montreal Canadiens.*

General manager Bob Gainey filled some holes with lower-profile free agents, like defenceman Mathieu Dandenault and enforcer Peter Vandermeer, but mostly, the Canadiens will be going with youth in the 2005-06 season.

That suits veteran defenceman Craig Rivet.

"Our young guys from two years ago, like Mike Ribeiro, Mike Komisarek and Michael Ryder, are two years older now but they're still young," said Rivet. "And there are opportunities for more young players.

"Instead of going that (free agent) way, we're bringing in younger guys who are capable of playing now. That's a good sign for us in the long run."

Between four and six rookies may be on the roster when the Canadiens open the season Oct. 5 in Boston, most of them drafted over the past five years.

A lively battle has been waged in camp for as many as three jobs open at forward between rookies Chris Higgins, Alexander Perezhogin, Tomas Plekanec and 18-year-old Guillaume Latendresse, as well as 23-year-old Marcel Hossa, who no longer counts as a rookie.

All have had strong camps and all look ready to make the jump to the NHL.

Vandermeer, who has been up against Latvian giant Raitis Ivanans in camp, is 29 and has spent a decade in the minors, but his one-way NHL contract suggests he'll make his NHL debut next week.

And Yann Danis, a 24-year-old goaltender signed out of Brown University last year, is likely to see his first NHL action as back-up to Jose Theodore until veteran Cristobal Huet returns from a knee injury in late November or December.

Another newcomer is veteran centre Radek Bonk, obtained with Huet in a 2004 deal that sent goalie Mathieu Garon to the Los Angeles Kings. He gives coach Claude Julien a big centre to face opponents' top pivots - a shortcoming on recent Montreal teams.

Gainey elected to use his payroll budget to sign Theodore and right winger Alex Kovalev to long-term deals, then let young players fill the gaps. The team payroll is just over $32 million, leaving what Gainey calls "wiggle room" for later additions.

The 32-year-old Kovalev is the team's oldest player, one year senior to Rivet and captain Saku Koivu.

Picking up Kovalev from the New York Rangers late in the 2003-04 season helped Montreal upset Boston in the first round of playoffs before they were swept by eventual Stanley Cup champion Tampa Bay.

Kovalev's size and skill boost the top line with playmaker Koivu and sniper Richard Zednik. He has also shown in camp to be excellent on penalty shots, which will be useful with ties now decided by shoot-outs.

Ribeiro led the team in scoring in 2003-04 at centre on the second line with 2004 rookie-of-the-year candidate Ryder. The incumbent on right wing is Pierre Dagenais, although he may get bumped by a youngster.

Bonk is likely to centre Jan Bulis, another strong two-way player, with perhaps another young player on right wing.

Banger Steve Begin centres the fourth line, perhaps with veteran Niklas Sundstrom and a rookie.

"We have a lot of speed and with the new rules, I think it's going to help us a lot," said Theodore. "I'm really confident and happy with the players we've got."

The defence has Rivet with Andrei Markov, who excelled on the Russian team at the world championships, along with veteran Sheldon Souray and the slick-skating Dandenault.

The hulking Komisarek and diminutive Francis Bouillon are likely to start and Ron Hainsey, a skilled if thus-far inconsistent 2000 first-round draft pick, is expected to be the seventh defenceman.

Hainsey is being pushed by Swiss national team captain Mark Streit, who is gradually adapting to the NHL game.

Theodore, the 2002 Hart and Vezina trophy winner, will probably see plenty of action, at least until Huet comes back.    

"I have to be ready to play a lot of games," said Theodore, who played 67 in 2003-04.

Ten players are gone from the 2003-04 squad, most notably defenceman Patrice Brisebois and forwards Joe Juneau, Yanic Perreault, Andreas Dackell and enforcer Darren Langdon.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*NHL critical of Avery's comment about French Canadians, Oilers trim roster*

*Canadian Press*

September 29 @ 17:08, EST 

*(CP) - The National Hockey League criticized Sean Avery for his comments about French Canadian players two days after the Los Angeles Kings forward apologized for his remarks.*

The NHL issued a release Thursday from deputy commissioner Bill Daly, who said any player making similar comments in the future would be disciplined.

"Mr. Avery's recent comments were insensitive and inappropriate," Daly said. "The National Hockey League takes great pride in the diversity of its player base and repeatedly has made it clear to the players and member clubs that comments of this type are not acceptable."

Avery blasted French players for their style of play in a television interview Tuesday afternoon in the wake of a hit by Phoenix's Denis Gauthier that concussed teammate Jeremy Roenick.

Later that evening, Avery apologized for saying Gauthier's hit "was typical of most French guys in our league with a visor on, running around and playing tough and not back anything up."

Elsewhere in the NHL, Blues forward Keith Tkachuk passed his physical Thursday morning and got back on the ice.

Tkachuk, the second-highest paid player in the NHL with a salary of $7.6 million US, was suspended at the start of training camp for reportedly showing up overweight. He missed the first two weeks of training camp.

_Teams continued to pare down their rosters Thursday:_

-The Edmonton Oilers assigned eight players to their two AHL affiliates. Goalie Jeff Drouin-Deslauriers, defenceman Mathieu Roy and forwards Jean-Francois Jacques and Marc-Antoine Pouliot were sent to the Hamilton Bulldogs. Defenceman Matt Greene and forwards Kyle Brodziak, Yan Stastny and Zack Stortini were assigned to the Iowa Stars. That left 28 players in Edmonton's training camp.

-Dallas also cut down its roster, sending forwards Loui Eriksson, Marius Holtet and Mike Sikleka and defenceman Dan Jancevski to Iowa.

-Boston sent forwards Zdenek Blatny, Eric Healey, Pat Leahy, Eric Nickulas, Tyler Redenbach and Nate Thompson and defencemen Jonathan Girard and Mark Stuart to Providence of the AHL.

-The Detroit Red Wings assigned forwards Matt Ellis, Valtteri Filppula, Jiri Hudler, Donald MacLean, Kent McDonell and defenceman Kyle Quincey to their AHL team in Grand Rapids, Mich.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*NHL's goalie carousel spins for two off-seasons, leaves many in new places*

*Canadian Press*

September 29 @ 18:58, EST 

*(CP) - The NHL's goalie merry-go-round has had an extra off-season to spin and several familiar faces have landed in new places as a result.*

Ottawa, St. Louis, Chicago and Tampa Bay are among a group of 10 teams who will open the season with a different No. 1 netminder than they had the last time NHL hockey was played in 2003-04.

Nikolai Khabibulin really started things spinning this summer when he left the defending Stanley Cup champion Tampa Bay Lightning to sign a $27-million US, four-year deal with Chicago in early August.

Blackhawks GM Dale Tallon couldn't pass on the chance to bring in the best free agent goalie on the market and was forced to deal his former No. 1 Jocelyn Thibault to Pittsburgh to make room for the Bulin Wall.

"We got the best goaltender, a Stanley Cup winner," Tallon said. "It wasn't a reflection on Joc.

"It was strictly a business decision."

The new business of the NHL is what fuelled Khabibulin's departure from Tampa. After giving long-term deals to offensive stars Vincent Lecavalier and Martin St. Louis, Lightning GM Jay Feaster didn't have enough room under his salary cap to match Chicago's offer.

Instead, the Lightning will start the season with former backup John Grahame between the pipes as well as veteran Sean Burke, who last played for Philadelphia and was signed in the wake of Khabibulin's departure.

The new tandem is a downgrade for the team.

"When Nik Khabibulin came to this franchise he put the legs under the team," said Feaster. "He gave us the opportunity to win day in and day out.

"Is it a setback? It is," Feaster said.

The Lightning might be the only team already admitting to a setback, but others are risking one with their No. 1 netminders.

Ottawa is putting its faith in 40-year-old Dominik Hasek, who has appeared in just 14 games over the past three years; The Phoenix Coyotes are hoping to get a good season out of Curtis Joseph, who is in the twilight of his career; and Los Angeles is banking on Mathieu Garon emerging as a No. 1 goalie after spending years as a backup in Montreal.

The Senators have been waiting a long time to get a look at Hasek. Former starter Patrick Lalime was traded to St. Louis at the end of the 2003-04 season after the team lost a playoff series to the Toronto Maple Leafs for the fourth time in six years.

Hasek was signed as a replacement a week later, but had to wait an extra year because of the lockout. The Senators have been pleased with his performance in training camp.

"He looks very competitive to me and I expect him to be a real good goaltender for us," coach Bryan Murray said of the six-time Vezina trophy winner.

The other teams entering the regular season with new starters are Edmonton (Ty Conklin), Detroit (Manny Legace) and Carolina (Martin Gerber).

If any goalies around the league stumble out of the gates, don't expect it to be long before the merry-go-round shakes things up again.

Ron Tugnutt, Felix Potvin and Byron Dafoe are among the netminders who currently have nowhere to play and Washington veteran Olaf Kolzig says he'd consider leaving the Capitals if he doesn't like the way re-building goes there.

"If it's a long process to turn things around here then I probably would look at going somewhere else, whether it's traded at the deadline or next year as a free agent," Kolzig said.

And St. Louis can usually be counted on to shake things up. The 31-year-old Lalime will be the Blues' fourth starter in five years, following Chris Osgood, Brent Johnson and Roman Turek.

Still, Lalime is looking forward to the fresh start and thinks he can be the guy who sticks.

"I've always been a pretty positive guy, and I'm looking at this in a positive way," he said. "We all know what happened (in Ottawa).

"But I feel I can do the job here."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Blues Up For Sale! ||| My Postcount hits 3,200! yay!*

*St. Louis Blues owners sign letter of intent to negotiate sale*

*Associated Press*

September 29 @ 19:05, EST 

*ST. LOUIS (AP) - The owners of the St. Louis Blues signed a letter of intent to negotiate a sale with a group headed by the former chief executive officer of Madison Square Garden on Thursday.*

The letter gives Sports Capital Partners, LLC, a group led by David Checketts, 30 days to negotiate the sale of the team and arena lease with Bill and Nancy Laurie, who bought the team in 1999 and put it up for sale in June. Checketts also is a former president of the NBA's Utah Jazz and New York Knicks, and ran Madison Square Garden from 1994-2001.

"While no sale agreement has been reached, we welcome Sports Capital Partners' interest, and we look forward to working out the details of an agreement that we hope will benefit all involved, including the team and the city of St. Louis," Blues president Mark Sauer said in a statement.

The NHL Board of Governors would have to approve the sale.

Sports Capital Partners is a sports, media and live entertainment company with interests in Major League Soccer, College Sports Television Network (CSTV), Running Subway Productions, and other properties.

Game Plan LLC, a Boston firm that specializes in professional sports franchise transactions, is handling the sale on behalf of the Lauries.

The team said details of ongoing negotiations will remain confidential.

Checketts, 49, was president and general manager of the Jazz at age 28, making him the youngest chief executive in NBA history. He became president of the Knicks in March 1991, and in his four seasons as president the team made it to the Eastern Conference finals twice and to the NBA final in 1994.

He was president and CEO of Madison Square Garden, which owns the New York Rangers, New York Knicks, New York Liberty, the Madison Square Garden arena and the MSG television network. MSG acquired Radio City Music Hall in 1997.

Checketts founded Sports Capital Partners in 2001. In 2002, the firm acquired SportsWest Communications, a syndicated broadcaster of college sports. He bought into Major League Soccer last year and established a team in Utah, Real Salt Lake.

The Lauries, of Columbia, Mo., claim to have lost $60 million US over the previous two seasons. A phone message left for the Lauries was not returned.

Since the announcement, the Blues have pared payroll, trading star defenceman Chris Pronger to the Edmonton Oilers for Eric Brewer and two prospects. The team also was not active in the free agent market, preferring to keep costs down to attract more prospective bidders.

Coach Mike Kitchen learned about the sale after an exhibition loss at Dallas on Wednesday night.

"It sure gives a lot of stability to the organization for everyone, players and fans," Kitchen said. "I think it's good but I imagine there's still a long ways to go before it's completed."

The Lauries bought the Blues and the team's lease on the Savvis Center in September 1999. Laurie unsuccessfully tried to bring an NBA team to the Savvis Center.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Senators send Thompston, Eaves to AHL*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/30/2005 11:32:30 AM

*The Ottawa Senators pared their roster down a bit further on Friday sending 2003 first-round pick Patrick Eaves and goaltender Billy Thompson to Binghamton of the American Hockey League.*

In his junior season at Hockey East's Boston College, Eaves served as assistant captain and led his club in scoring with 19 goals and 29 assists for 48 points in 36 games.

In 2004-05, he earned first-team all-America and all-conference honours, was named Hockey East player of the year and HE player of the month twice, and won a NCAA national player-of-the-month award for January. The 21-year-old was also a Hobey Baker Award finalist and captured a share of the Norman F. Dailey Award as Boston's team MVP with forward Ryan Shannon.

In his three seasons with Boston College, Eaves collected 47 goals and 60 assists for 107 career points in 84 games.

The Senators also designated defenceman Lance Ward and forward Steve Martins for assignment.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Gainey: No 10-game trial for Latendresse*

*TSN.ca Staff with RDS files*

9/30/2005 11:07:27 AM

*If Guillaume Latendresse stays with the Montreal Canadiens on Wednesday, it won't be for a 10-game trial.*

Canadiens general manager Bob Gainey told TSN's sister station in Quebec RDS Thursday that the only options they have for their coveted prospect is playing the entire season for the Canadiens or spending another year with Drummondville of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League.

According to Gainey, the team has had sufficient time to evaluate his play without having to offer him a 10-game test and return him to junior afterwards.

The Canadiens are under public pressure from their fans to keep Latendresse, who has become an instant favourite in Montreal.

By sending him back to junior, the Canadiens would postpone his free agency by one year. Latendresse also has a shot at playing for Canada at the world junior championships in December.

Making the decision even more difficult is the fact that the Habs already have NHL-ready prospects Chris Higgins, Alexander Perezhogin, Marcel Hossa and Tomas Plekanec battling for jobs.

Hossa and Plekanec must clear waivers if the Canadiens try to send them to Hamilton of the American Hockey League.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Damn, ttey're really serious about this goalie jersey thing...*

*NHL considering new goalie jerseys*

*TSN.ca Staff*

9/30/2005 1:07:15 PM

*The new National Hockey League is considering yet another major change in time for the start of this regular season.*

TSN has learned that all 30 NHL franchises received new jerseys Friday for their goaltenders and while it's a longshot, fans could see them in game action on opening night.

The shirts are streamlined in a continued effort to reduce the amount of net they cover, and maybe even more significantly, they are different in colour and pattern like goalkeeper jerseys in soccer and would not match the rest of the team.

Talk of the new sweaters began at the general managers' meetings in Detroit as discussions surrounded the reduction in size of goalie equipment. They left with a consensus to reduce gloves, blockers and pads and the manufacturers would look into creating a more streamlined sweater. The manufacturers made it clear that the tigher version would not look like the teams current sweaters, but the NHL gave them the green light to proceed anyway.

The arrival of the sweaters Friday morning was met with mixed reaction.

Some franchises reacted quite positively, recognizing the marketing potentional in creating a "goalie sweater" taking a page from the huge success of soccer. However, there's been plenty of negative reaction as well.

A number of general managers are arguiung that there has already been so much change to the game that this would be too much, too soon, not to mention the fact that goalies will have little or not time to get used to playing in the new sweater.

"It may be too late to introduce the new steamlined sweater in time for this season," an NHL official told TSN.

"But rest assured, it is coming."

It isn't the first time this year that hockey jerseys have been re-designed dramatically.

In August, Canada's Olympic and world junior teams received new jerseys designed to be cooler, lighter and make the players faster.

More to follow.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hockey Hearsay*

*www.Sportsnet.ca*

*Deal still on table for Kovalchuk*

September 30 @ 12:46 PM

*Sources tell Sportsnet the Atlanta Thrashers have had a five-year, $28-million deal on the table for restricted free agent Ilya Kovalchuk for the past week, but the club has yet to hear back from the Russian star's agent, Jay Grossman.*

It is believed Kovalchuk is seeking a five-year,$35-million contract.

Despite the gap, the Thrashers are still confident they will get their star signed prior to next week's regular season opener. Atlanto open the season October 5 in Florida against the Panthers.


*Marchment leaves camp, but may be back*

September 30 @ 12:15 PM

*Sportsnet has learned that though Bryan Marchment has departed camp it is due to his viral infection. Leafs coach Pat Quinn insisted that the defenceman has not been "cut."*

Since Marchment is on a tryout with the team they don't need to make that decision, only whether to offer him a contract, which they have until the end of camp to do. Quinn added that even if they keep prospects on the roster instead of Marchment, they can still sign the veteran later if things don't work out with the rookies.

As for Steve Thomas, Quinn said that if the team signs him, it would likely be a two-way deal for cap reasons. If that happens, Thomas would not start with the Marlies since he would have to clear waivers to come back.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2005)

Re: Latendresse
If management really think he's ready to contribute, keep him.  If not, please send him back to juniors.  They better not be giving into fan reaction as to wether he stays or not.

Re: Goalie jerseys
 Noooo!  Tighter, more streamlind jerseys?  Great!  Different color?  Where's my gun at?

Re: Hossa trade
Excellent.  Hossa had three strikes, he's out.  I'm happy the Habs have Murray now, he'll make a great checking line center in the next couple seasons.  New York is turning into a landfill for unwanted Habs prospects. 

Re: Montreal's youth movement
About time.  Montreal's had one of the best lineup of prospects for a couple years, now they need to step in and contribute.  Looking forward to Higgins, Plekanec and hopefully Perezhogin making the team.  Then there's Latendresse.  Four guys is bit too many, though.  And I'm not surprised Kostitsin is not working out.  I've been sour on him since he turned up his nose on the Medicine Hat Tigers when they drafted him.  He's a flake, they should have shipped him off to the Rangers too.

Re: Kovalchuk
I hope he signs.  I picked him up in the *10th* round of one of my pools.  That would just be awesome.


----------



## Sequoia2 (Oct 1, 2005)

so who is this #1 pick in the draft that they say is the second coming of Wayne or something?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2005)

You mean, Sidney "Sid the Kid" Crosby?  More of a cross between Wayne and Mario, from what I hear.  I haven't seen more than a few highlights of him in pre-season, but I have friends in Pittsburgh who've seen him play and think he's the phenom everyone is saying he is.  And he'll be the reason Pittsburgh builds a new arena so the Pens can stay there loger than '07.

I'm a fair weather Penguins fan, still have my jerseys from the early 90's when Lemieux, Jagr, Francis, Recchi and Barrasso were tearing it up.  Good to see them competative again.

And, as a side note, Crosby was hoping Montreal would have won the lottery to be able to pick him, so here's hoping he becomes a free agent at 25 and signs with the Habs.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 1, 2005)

Sequoia2 said:
			
		

> so who is this #1 pick in the draft that they say is the second coming of Wayne or something?




That would be Sidney Crosby. His was picked by the Penguins. Here some new news for today. We've had tons of retirements, but one has decided to re-consider.


*James Patrick comes out of retirement*

*Associated Press*

9/30/2005 9:16:24 PM

*ROCHESTER, N.Y. (AP) - James Patrick's retirement didn't last long. The Buffalo Sabres' newly hired assistant coach has decided to play for Frankfurt of the German Ice Hockey League.*

Patrick informed the team Friday, Sabres general manager Darcy Regier said. The change of mind came two months after Patrick announced his retirement, ending a 21-year NHL career.

Regier said Patrick got the offer to play from Frankfurt coach Rich Chernomaz, who is a family friend.

''I understand it, he wants to play, he's looking at a life experience,'' Regier said. ''If that's something James wants to do, I have that much respect for it and understand it.''

Regier added the team left Patrick a standing offer to return as coach whenever he's done playing.

Upon Patrick's retirement, the Sabres added him to their staff by creating a new position, skill development coach.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 1, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Re: Hossa trade
> Excellent.  Hossa had three strikes, he's out.  I'm happy the Habs have Murray now, he'll make a great checking line center in the next couple seasons.  New York is turning into a landfill for unwanted Habs prospects.




I didn't realize you meant the other "Hossa" brother. Here's the details.


*Canadiens trade Hossa to Rangers*

*TSN.ca Staff with RDS files*

9/30/2005 3:26:06 PM

*The Montreal Canadiens could be ready to keep Guillaume Latendresse in the lineup, as the team has traded forward Marcel Hossa to the New York Rangers for forward Garth Murray.*

Murray will immediately join the Hamilton Bulldogs, the Canadiens farm team in the American Hockey League.

Hossa, 23, played in 59 games with the Canadiens between 2001 and 2004, scoring 10 goals and nine assists. His best year in Montreal was in 2002-03, when he collected six goals and seven assists in 34 games.

Canadiens general manager Bob Gainey told TSN's sister station in Quebec RDS Thursday that the only options they have for Latendresse is playing the entire season for the Canadiens or spending another year with Drummondville of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League.

According to Gainey, the team has had sufficient time to evaluate his play without having to offer him a 10-game test and return him to junior afterwards.

The Canadiens are under public pressure from their fans to keep the 2005 second-round pick, who has become an instant favourite in Montreal.

By sending him back to junior, the Canadiens would postpone his free agency by one year. Latendresse also has a shot at playing for Canada at the world junior championships in December.

Making the decision even more difficult was the fact that the Habs already had Hossa, Chris Higgins, Alexander Perezhogin, and Tomas Plekanec ready for NHL duty.

Hossa had to clear waivers if the Canadiens wanted to send them to Hamilton of the American Hockey League.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kronwall's status updated... not good.*

*Niklas Kronwall to have surgery, will be out four-to-six months*

*Associated Press*

September 30 @ 20:16, EST 

*DETROIT (AP) - Detroit Red Wings defenceman Niklas Kronwall will undergo surgery on his left knee and will be out four-to-six months, general manger Ken Holland said Friday.*

Kronwall, 24, was injured when Colorado's Dan Hinote hip-checked him along the boards in an exhibition game Tuesday night. Holland said Dr. William Clancy will perform the surgery in Aspen, Colo., after the swelling in Kronwall's knee goes down in two or three weeks. Clancy examined Kronwall on Friday.

Kronwall was slated to be one of Detroit's top four defencemen this season. The Red Wings open the season Wednesday at home against St. Louis.

Kronwall appeared in 20 games for the Red Wings in 2003-04, scoring one goal and four assists before he broke a leg. The six-foot, 195-pound Kronwall was voted the American Hockey League's top defenceman last season during the NHL lockout. Detroit drafted the native of Sweden in the first round in 2000.


----------



## devilbat (Oct 1, 2005)

> Re: Goalie jerseys
> Noooo! Tighter, more streamlind jerseys? Great! Different color? Where's my gun at?




I saw footage of the new jerseys being used in practice.  The design is alright.  The colors are pretty close to the same, if not exact, and there are white portions under the arms.  Very much like what the teams have been using for practice jerseys this year.

My problem is how tight they are.  They looked uncomfortable.  The footage I saw reminded me of cheesy, desperate night at the local nightclub.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmmm.  Well, if the jerseys are almost the same in color, then it wouldn't be the end of the world.  I imagined lemon yellow, lime green and baby blue.

Wow, Ovechkin is tearing it up in the pre-season.  Maybe Washington will only finish second last this season...


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 2, 2005)

*Injuries, movements, rumors and newsmakers...*

*CAMP NOTEBOOK* (by The Score)
*It's the final weekend before final cuts are made, as teams gear up for the start of the 2005-05 season; Caps' Alexander Ovechkin gets three against Sidney Crosby's Pens; some top prospects such as Cam Barker, of the Hawks, Coyotes' Keith Ballard, Mighty Ducks' Ryan Getzlaf and Corey Perry still making strides for spots; Habs' deal Marcel Hossa; some injuries to report; and more...*

*BLACKHAWKS*
*Craig Anderson* and *Michael Leighton* will get their last chance to impress in the final preseason games this weekend. The two goaltenders are competing for the team's backup spot. ... Youngsters *Cam Barker*, *Brent Seabrook* and *Duncan Keith* are still in the hunt for the final defenseman slots, with the 19-year-old Baker the least likely to stick it out. ... Meanwhile, *Shawn Thornton*, *Jason Morgan*, *Mikael Holmqvist* and *Pavel Vorobiev* are all competing for jobs on the fourth line.

*BLUE JACKETS*
Because of a freak flu incident that left nearly 15 members of the team complaining of symptoms, Columbus has had to keep a larger roster than most teams at this stage of the preseason. They started rectifying the situation on Friday though, sending *Joakim Lindstrom*, *Marc Methot* and *Ben Simon* down to the AHL.

*CANADIENS*
Winger *Marcel Hossa's* trade to the Rangers for journeyman *Garth Murray* may serve as another early indication that camp revelation *Guillaume Latendresse* will start the sason in Montreal. Already a fan favorite, the big 18-year-old winger hasn't stopped impressing Montreal brass in the last two weeks. In fact, the decision of either keeping him or sending him back to his junior club in Drummondville will certainly go down to the wire on Monday, when clubs have to make final decisions regarding junior-aged players.

*CANUCKS*
The Canucks brought in *Brent Johnson* to put the pressure on *Alex Auld*, and that's what he's doing, pushing the battle for the backup goaltending position to the very end. In three exhibition games thus far, Johnson has managed to post a steady 2.92 GAA and a .904 save percentage. The trouble for management is that the oft-inconsistent Auld hasn't been much better or worse, although he was solid in a 4-2 win against Calgary on Friday.

*CAPITALS*
Hotshot rookie *Alexander Ovechkin* displayed some of his huge talent against the Pittsburgh Penguins on Friday by netting a hat-trick to go along with an assist in the Capitals' 4-3 win. Ovechkin, a player that loves the spotlight, couldn't line up against another whiz kid, *Sidney Crosby*, though, since the latter wasn't dressed. The last time those two players met was during the 2005 World Junior Championship, when Canada walked all over its competition throughout the tournament. ... With six days left before the start of the regular season, the Caps have 10 blueliners fighting it out for seven spots. Among them is 19-year-old prospect *Mike Green*, who despite his age, seems to have earned a job. The youngster has partnered with veteran *Brendan Witt* in exhibition games, and has also been among the team leaders in ice time.

*COYOTES*
Reports have the Coyotes--formerly the Winnipeg Jets--unretiring Bobby Hull's number 9 so that his son, *Brett Hull*, can wear it during the 2005-05 season. ... Rookie defensemen *Keith Ballard* and *Matt Jones* continue to impress. Ballard in particular has excelled on special teams.

*ISLANDERS*
Isles' rookies *Petteri Nokelainen* and *Chris Campoli* must be all smiles these days as it looks more and more that they may start the season with the big club. An all-around performer, Nokelainen, the 16th overall pick in 2004, centered one of best young lines in Finnish history during the 2004 World under-18 championship, alongside prospects *Lauri Tukonen*, of the Kings, and *Lauri Korpikoski*, of the Rangers. Expect him to start on the checking unit, though. As for Campoli, his pro career has been nothing short of a pleasant surprise. Drafted 227th in 2004, the slick blueliner was named to the AHL's All-Rookie team last season after collecting 15 goals and 49 points at Brideport.

*MAPLE LEAFS*
After another round of cuts, the Leafs' blueline seems to be set. *Bryan McCabe*, *Tomas Kaberle*, *Alexander Khavanov* and *Aki Berg* will be the team's top four, with *Carlo Colaiacovo* and *Wade Belak* most likely rounding out the regular corps. *Staffan Kronwall* and *Andy Wozniewski* could be used in rotation as seventh defenders. ... Promising forwards *Alexander Steen*, *Kyle Wellwood* and *Matt Stajan* are also expected to make the team, especially with the uncertain injury status of vets such as *Eric Lindros*, *Jeff O'Neill* and *Jason Allison* to start the season.

*MIGHTY DUCKS*
The play of youngsters *Ryan Getzlaf*, *Corey Perry* and *Dustin Penner* has made the final cuts a difficult proposition for first year coach Randy Carlyle. Originally expected to return to the AHL, all three have impressed, with Perry already collecting six points. ... Another youngster is also involved in the battle for the final blueline job, as 22-year-old prospect *Aaron Rome* is facing off against AHL veteran *Joe DiPenta*.

*OILERS*
The Oil assigned eight players to the minor leagues on Friday: *Matt Greene*, *Kyle Brodziak*, *Yan Stastny* and *Zachery Stortini* were sent to Iowa, with *Jeff Drouin-Deslauriers*, *Mathieu Roy*, *Jean-Francois Jacques* and *Marc-Antoine Pouliot* going to the Hamilton Bull Dogs. ... Talented 19-year-old center *Robbie Schremp* dodged the cuts, but he's still in competition with *Jani Rita* and *Brad Winchester* for a spot on the team.

*RANGERS*
*Dale Purinton*, *Jason Strudwick* and youngster *Thomas Pock* are left to battle for the final defensive spot. ... *Blair Betts* meanwhile has the inside track on the checking line center position, with eight forwards looking to fill the remaining five spots on the third and fourth line. Among them are veterans *Jason Ward*, *Dominic Moore* and *Chad Wiseman*. ... In other new, the Rangers acquired *Marcel Hossa* from the Canadiens for *Garth Murray*.

*RED WINGS*
The team's top two lines are starting to take shape, with recently re-signed *Pavel Datsyuk* playing with *Brendan Shanahan* and either *Jason Williams* or *Mikael Samuelsson*. Whoever's left out will join *Robert Lang* and the ailing *Henrik Zetterberg*. ... *Manny Legace* and *Jimmy Howard* will share the goaltending duties with *Chris Osgood* injured.

*SABRES*
*Mika Noronen* looks to be the odd man out in the team's three-way battle for the goaltending spots. *Ryan Miller* has had an impressive camp thus far and is set to be the team's starter. *Martin Biron* will be his backup. ... Top defenseman *Dmitri Kalinin* will be out for the season opener, having suffered a groin injury in practice on Thursday.

*SENATORS*
Rookie *Brandon Bochenski* is set to start the year on a line with former AHL teammate *Jason Spezza* and the resurgent *Dany Heatley*. The trio has been the team's best offensively, combining for over 30 points in four exhibition games. *Martin Havlat* has also regained his form, playing the right wing on a line with *Mike Fisher* and *Chris Neil*. He'd struggled for much of the camp trying to play on the left alongside *Bryan Smolinski* and *Daniel Alfredsson*.

*STARS*
The Stars assigned forwards *Loui Eriksson*, *Marius Holtet*, *Mike Siklenka* and defenseman *Dan Jancevski* to the AHL on Friday. ... Meanwhile, 22-year-old prospect *Jussi Jokinen* continues to push for a forward spot. He has scored four goals thus far in the preseason--only veteran *Bill Guerin* has scored more.

*WILD*
Because of injuries to *Patrick O'Sullivan* and *Marian Gaborik*, 19-year-old *Benoit Pouliot* may end up playing in Minnesota this year after all. The youngster had been in competition for a spot with minor league forwards *Kyle Wanvig* and *Derek Boogaard*, and was expected to return to the OHL last week. Now, all three may make the team, and the Wild are scrambling to get Pouliot under contract (they have until late afternoon Monday).


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 2, 2005)

*Eastern Conference*

*Atlanta Thrashers*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Ilya Kovalchuk (signed in Europe), Tommi Santala (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Cory Larose (signed in Europe), Kyle Rossiter; Other - _Paul Flache (has been assigned to the Islanders' AHL affiliate - 09/25/05)_, Libor Ustrnul (signed in Europe).

*Boston Bruins*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Nick Boynton, Andy Hilbert, Martin Samuelsson, Sergei Zinovjev (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Peter Hamerlik, Ivan Huml (signed in Europe), Robert Liscak, P.J. Stock, Kris Vernarsky.

*Buffalo Sabres*
*Restricted (Group 2):* None.
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Tom Askey (signed in Europe), Brandon Smith; Ryan Jorde.

*Carolina Hurricanes*
*Restricted (Group 2):* None.
*Unrestricted:* Ryan Bayda, Daniel Boisclair, Sean Curry, Jim Henkel, Ed Hill, Marty Murray (signed in Europe), Jared Newman, Rob Zepp (signed in Europe).

*Florida Panthers*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Christian Berglund (signed in Europe), Vaclav Nedorost (committed to Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Patrick DesRochers (signed in Europe), Burke Henry (signed in Europe), Ryan Jardine (signed in Europe), Ty Jones, Kamil Piros, Travis Scott (signed in Europe); Other - Eric Beaudoin (signed in Europe), Scott Kelman, Josh Olson.

*Montreal Canadiens*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Marc-Andre Thinel (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Karl Dykhuis (signed in Europe); Group 6 - Gavin Morgan (signed in Europe); Other - Christian Larrivee, Matt Shasby.

*New Jersey Devils*
*Restricted (Group 2):* _David Hale (re-signed with New Jersey - 09/29/05)_, _Ilkka Pikkarainen (has been assigned to New Jersey's AHL affiliate - 09/30/05)_.
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - _Rob Skrlac (has retired)_; Other - Jiri Bicek, _Phil Cole (has been assigned to New Jersey's ECHL affiliate - 09/28/05)_, Eric Johansson (signed in Europe), Matus Kostur.

*New York Islanders*
*Restricted (Group 2):* _Eric Godard (has -re-signed with the NY Islanders - 09/29/05)_, Justin Mapletoft (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Barrett Heisten, Dieter Kochan (signed in Europe), Ryan Kraft (signed in Europe), _Richard Seeley (has been assigned to Los Angeles' AHL affiliate - 09/21/05)_; Other - Graham Belak, Blaine Down (signed in Europe), Kenny Jonsson (signed in Europe).

*New York Rangers*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Karel Rachunek.
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Richard Scott, Stephen Valiquette (signed in Europe); Other - Lucas Lawson (signed in Europe).

*Ottawa Senators*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Andrew Hedlund (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Jesse Fibiger (signed in Europe).

*Philadelphia Flyers*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Randy Jones, _Freddy Meyer (broke leg, out indefinitely)_, David Printz, Wade Skolney.
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Claude Lapointe, Marcus Ragnarsson (committed to Europe), _John Slaney (is playing with Philadelphia without a contract)_; Group 6 - Neil Little (signed in Europe); Other - Nick Deschenes, Brent Robinson (signed in Europe), Jeff Smith, Radovan Somik (signed in Europe), Peter White (signed in Europe).

*Pittsburgh Penguins*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Ross Lupaschuk, Martin Strbak (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Mike Eastwood; Other - Steve Crampton, Darcy Robinson.

*Tampa Bay Lightning*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Nikita Alexeev, Andreas Holmqvist (signed in Europe), Eric Perrin (signed in Europe), Shane Willis (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* None.

*Toronto Maple Leafs*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Pierre Hedin (signed in Europe), _Karel Pilar (out with heart condition)_.
*Unrestricted:* _Nathan Barrett (has been assigned to Chicago's AHL affiliate - 09/19/05)_, Harold Druken (signed in Europe), Regan Kelly (signed in Europe), _Owen Nolan (injury settlement with Toronto still pending)_.

*Washington Capitals*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Josef Boumedienne (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Stephane Beauregard; Group 6 - Darcy Verot; Other - Justin Eddy.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 2, 2005)

*Western Conference*

*Mighty Ducks of Anaheim*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Stanislav Chistov (signed in Russia).
*Unrestricted:* Eddy Ferhi (signed in Europe), Cory Pecker, Alexei Smirnov (signed in Europe).

*Calgary Flames*
*Restricted (Group 2):* None.
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Andrei Trefilov; Other - Sebastien Centomo (signed in Europe), Deryk Engelland, _Anders Eriksson (has been assigned to the Rangers' AHL affiliate - 09/23/05)_, _Davis Parley (has signed a minor league contract with the Bakersfield Condors [ECHL] - 09/28/05)_, Roman Rozakov.

*Chicago Blackhawks*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Mikhail Yakubov.
*Unrestricted:* Scott Balan, Brandin Cote, Igor Radulov.

*Colorado Avalanche*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Riku Hahl (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Darby Hendrickson (signed in Europe); Group 6 - Mathieu Darche (signed in Europe), Andre Savage (signed in Europe), D.J. Smith, Jeff Ulmer (signed in Europe); Other - _Dennis Bonvie (has been assigned to Pittsburgh's AHL affiliate - 09/26/05)_, Sergey Klyazmin, Agris Saviels, Peter Worrell.

*Columbus Blue Jackets*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Alexander Svitov (signed in Russia).
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Arturs Irbe; Group 6 - Karl Goehring (signed in Europe), Andre Lakos (signed in Europe), Brad Moran (signed in Europe), Jeff Panzer, Darrel Scoville (signed in Europe); Other - Scott Heffernan, Ben Knopp, Scott Lachance (signed in Europe), _Mike Pandolfo (has been assigned to Columbus's AHL affiliate - 09/24/05)_, Matthias Trattnig.

*Dallas Stars*
*Restricted (Group 2):* None.
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Don Sweeney.

*Detroit Red Wings*
*Restricted (Group 2):* _Joey MacDonald (has been assigned to Detroit's AHL affiliate - 10/04/05)_.
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Stacy Roest, Jason Woolley; Other - Paul Ballantyne, Danny Groulx (signed in Europe), Dan LaCouture, Rem Murray, Blake Sloan.

*Edmonton Oilers*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Tony Salmelainen (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Sean McAslan, Tyler Moss (signed in Europe), _Rocky Thompson (has been assigned to St. Louis's AHL affiliate - 09/20/05)_; Other - _Mike Bishai (has been assigned to Phoenix's AHL affiliate - 09/19/05)_, Jamie Wright (signed in Europe).

*Los Angeles Kings*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Yanick Lehoux (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Roman Cechmanek (signed in Europe); Group 6 - Chris Schmidt (signed in Europe); Other - Jason Holland (signed in Europe), Esa Pirnes.

*Minnesota Wild*
*Restricted (Group 2):* None.
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - _Dan Cavanaugh (has been assigned to the Rangers' AHL affiliate - 09/18/05)_, Raymond Giroux (signed in Europe); Other - Jason Beckett, Christoph Brandner (signed in Europe), _Marc Cavosie (is playing with Philadelphia without a contract)_, _Mark Cullen (has been assigned to Chicago's AHL affiliate - 09/24/05)_, Kyle Kettles, Jordan Krestanovich (signed in Europe).

*Nashville Predators*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Andrei Mukhachev.
*Unrestricted:* Group 3 - Tony Hrkac, Jim McKenzie; Other - Vladimir Orszagh.

*Phoenix Coyotes*
*Restricted (Group 2):* None.
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Nikos Tselios; Other - _Daniel Cleary (has signed with Detroit - 10/04/05)_, Mike Stutzel.

*San Jose Sharks*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Alexander Korolyuk (signed in Europe).
*Unrestricted:* David Cloutier (signed in Europe), _Scott Ford (signed by the Providence Bruins [AHL] to a professional tryout - 10/05/05)_, Aaron Gill.

*St. Louis Blues*
*Restricted (Group 2):* None.
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Jame Pollock (signed in Europe).

*Vancouver Canucks*
*Restricted (Group 2):* Artem Chubarov (signed in Russia).
*Unrestricted:* Group 6 - Justin Morrison; Other - Jason Doig, Tim Smith (signed in Europe).


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 2, 2005)

*2003-2004 Free Agents*
Many of the free agents available have been so since the end of the 2003-2004 season. They are now listed alphabetically, below, instead of in the main list. (Hopefully, I got rid of any duplicates.)  

*A:* Donald Audette.

*B:* Ryan Barnes, Murray Baron, _Bates Battaglia (signed by the Toronto Marlies [AHL] to a professional tryout - 10/02/05)_, Drake Berehowsky, Bubba Berenzweig, _Zdenek Blatny (has been assigned to Boston's AHL affiliate - 09/29/05)_, Sylvain Blouin, Brad Bombardir, Pavel Bure.

*C:* Mathieu Chouinard, Shayne Corson, Jim Cummins.

*D:* Andreas Dackell, Byron Dafoe, Steve Dubinsky.

*H:* Michael Henrich (signed in Europe), Chad Hinz, Jamie Hodson, Josh Holden, Johan Holmqvist, Brian Holzinger.

*K:* _Mike Keane ((has signed a minor league contract with the Manitoba Moose [AHL] - 10/06/05)_, Seamus Kotyk, Marcus Kristoffersson (returned to Sweden), Maxim Kuznetsov.

*L:* Simon Lajeunesse, Jan Lasak, Claude Lemieux.

*M:* _Bryan Marchment (left Leafs camp due to illness)_, Sandy McCarthy, Eric Messier, Boris Mironov, Steve Moore, Bill Muckalt.

*N:* Brad Norton, Ivan Novoseltsev.

*P:* _Yanic Perreault (has signed with Nashville - 10/03/05)_, Felix Potvin.

*R:* Rob Ray, Cliff Ronning, Cody Rudkowsky.

*S:* Petr Schastlivy, Steve Shields, Reid Simpson.

*T:* Chris Tamer, _Steve Thomas (is playing with Toronto without a contract)_, Ron Tugnutt.

*V:* Shaun Van Allen.

*W:* Steve Webb.

*Y:* Matthew Yeats, Jason York (signed in Europe).

*Z:* Rob Zamuner.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 2, 2005)

*Penguins send Fleury back to AHL*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/1/2005 12:24:57 PM

*The Pittsburgh Penguins pared down their roster further on Saturday, assigning goaltender Marc-Andre Fleury to Wilkes Barre/Scranton of the American Hockey League.*

The team also sent down centres Colby Armstrong and Michel Ouellet, left wing Erik Christensen and right wing Tomas Surovy, and defencemen Daniel Fernholm, Ryan Lannon, Andy Schneider, Noah Welch and Ryan Whitney.

Fleury, their first overall selection in 2003 will have one more year to develop in the minors while veteran Jocelyn Thibault and backup Sebastien Caron handle the duties.

Fleury was Pittsburgh's starting goalie when the 2003-04 season started, then was loaned to Canada's junior world championship team before going back to Cape Breton in January. The Penguins made the move partly to avoid paying Fleury $3 million in contract bonuses.

Fleury was 4-14-2 with a 3.64 GAA and .896 save percentage for the Penguins.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 3, 2005)

*Habs send Latendresse back to junior*

*Canadian Press*

10/2/2005 9:16:01 PM

*Guillaume Latendresse is heading back to junior after the Montreal Canadiens assigned the promising forward to the QMJHL's Drummondville Voltigeurs on Sunday.*

The six-foot-two 18-year-old has been impressive at training camp, recording three goals and two assists in four pre-season games.

A second-round selection in the 2005 NHL draft, Latendresse collected 29 goals and 49 assists in 65 games with the Voltigeurs in 2004-05.

Latendresse, who had become a fan favourite in Montreal for his tenacious physical play, has a shot at playing for Canada at the world junior championships later this year.

The move leaves 25 players at training camp.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2005)

*Leschyshyn announces his retirement*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/3/2005 10:26:32 AM

*Colorado Avalanche defenseman Curtis Leschyshyn has decided to retire.*

The 36 year old played 16 seasons in the NHL including the first eight-plus seasons with the Quebec Nordiques/Colorado Avalanche.

Leschyshyn was Quebec's first pick, third overall, in the 1988 Entry Draft and went on to play in 522 career games with the franchise which included winning a Stanley Cup title in 1995-96.

"After going through the entire training camp, I feel it is the appropriate time for me to make that decision," said Leschyshyn. "I'm proud of what I have accomplished as a hockey player and I was fortunate to be playing in the NHL for so many years. I am really happy to retire as a member of the Colorado Avalanche, the organization where I began my career and won a Stanley Cup in 1996."

Leschyshyn also went on to play for Washington, Hartford, Carolina, Minnesota and Ottawa.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2005)

*Leafs send Colaiacovo, Kronwall down*

*Canadian Press*

10/3/2005 11:40:33 AM

*The Toronto Maple Leafs have sent down a pair of young defencemen.*

The team announced on Monday that Carlo Colaiacovo and Staffan Kronwall have been assigned to the Toronto Marlies of the American Hockey League.

Colaiacovo appeared in four of the eight Leafs' preseason games and scored one assist.  He was hobbled recently by an ankle injury.

Kronwall appeared in five games and collected two assists.  The youngster caused a stir early in training camp when he leveled Eric Lindros with a body check.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2005)

*Brule signs on with Blue Jackets*

*Sports Ticker*

10/3/2005 4:30:05 PM

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (Ticker) - The Columbus Blue Jackets agreed Monday with center Gilbert Brule, the sixth over pick in the 2005 NHL draft, on a three-year contract.*

Brule collected 39 goals and 48 assists in 70 games for the Vancouver Giants of the Western Hockey League in 2005.  The 5-10, 175-pounder also collected 169 penalty minutes.

He led the Blue Jackets with two goals and three assists in six preseason games to earn a spot on the team's season-opening 23-man roster.

"It has been a lifelong dream to play in the NHL and I am so happy this day has come and I'm a Blue Jacket," Brule said. "I'm going to work hard and hopefully I will play here all year and do whatever I can to help this team continue to improve and win games."

"Gilbert is a talented young player who worked really hard and played extremely well for us during the preseason and I'm very happy for him and for our organization that we're able to get this deal done," Columbus general manager Doug MacLean said. "He earned a spot on our roster and will be a tremendous compliment to the young talent in our organization."

Columbus begins the season Wednesday at Washington.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2005)

*Oilers send down Schremp, Syvret*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/3/2005 4:02:12 PM

*The Edmonton Oilers have sent down two Memorial Cup winners.*

TSN has learned that the Oilers have sent forward Rob Schremp back to the London Knights of the Ontario Hockey League and defenceman Danny Syvret to the Hamilton Bulldogs of the American Hockey League.

Schremp was drafted 25th overall by the Oilers in 2004, and has played in six preseason games this year,  scoring one goal.

Schremp scored 41 goals and added 49 assists in the 2004-05 regular season and was an integral part of the Knights 2005 Memorial Cup Championship team.

The 19-year old was the player of the game for Team Orr at the 2004 Propects game where he scored one goal and two assists.

Syvret was Schremp's teammate in London in 2004-05.  The 20-year old posted 23 goals and tallied 46 assists in 62 regular season games.

Syvret played in four preseason games and had one assit.

The 6'0" defenseman was taken 81st overall in the 2005 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2005)

*Krahn, Nystrom among Flames cuts*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/3/2005 4:12:33 PM

*The Calgary Flames reduced their roster to 22 players Monday by assigning six players including goaltender Brent Krahn and rookie Eric Nystrom.*

Robyn Regehr's brother Richie and Mark Giordano were the two defencemen sent down to Omaha of the American Hockey League while wingers Lynn Loyns and Brantt Myhres were also demoted.

With the assigment of Krahn, Philippe Sauve will play backup to Miikka Kiprusoff in the Flames net. Krahn appeared in five games, giving up eight goals on 107 shots for a goals-against-average of 2.40 and a save percentage of .916.

Nystrom was drafted tenth overall by the Flames in the 2002 Entry Draft and completed four years at the University of Michigan.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2005)

*Predators sign Perreault*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/3/2005 3:27:09 PM

*The Nashville Predators have signed free agent center Yanic Perreault. Terms of the deal were not released.*

The 34 year old had been in training camp on a tryout agreement and finished the preseason with two goals and three points in four games.

Perreault was said to be battling Randy Robitaille for a spot as the team's second line centre. At least one report had Perreault and the Predators discussing a two-way deal, which would give the NHL team financial flexibility down the road.

"We'll have to see what all the options are before anything gets decided," Perreault told the Tennessean prior to the team's final preseason game Sunday night. "But hockey is different today. The new (collective bargaining agreement) makes things much different."

Robitaille, along with forwards Jerred Smithson and Scottie Upshall and defenseman Greg Zanon were all assigned to the team's minor league affiliate in Milwaukee.

Perreault, a third round pick of the Toronto Maple Leafs in 1991, will be joining his fourth NHL team having also played for Los Angeles and Montreal. In 2003-04, he had 16 goals and 31 points in 69 games with the Canadiens.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2005)

*Thrashers hope to meet with Kovalchuk*

*Canadian Press*

10/3/2005 3:44:48 PM

*ATLANTA (AP) - Ilya Kovalchuk will be in Atlanta this week to see his new daughter, and the Thrashers hope they can meet with their unsigned star winger during his visit.*

Kovalchuk, a restricted free agent, is threatening to play this season in his native Russia if he can't agree on a contract with the Thrashers.

"I think things will start to shake out in the next little while," general manager Don Waddell said Monday.

Kovalchuk almost certainly will miss the start of the season with the Thrashers, who open Wednesday at Florida.

Kovalchuk tied Columbus' Rick Nash for the NHL lead with 41 goals in the last season before the lockout. He also had 46 assists, finishing 32 points ahead of Atlanta's second-highest scorer.

His girlfriend delivered a girl this past weekend, according to Waddell, and the player is scheduled to fly in Tuesday or Wednesday to spend a week with his child. During that time, Waddell wants to meet with the player.

"It wouldn't be so much to hammer out a deal," Waddell said. "I want to explain to him where we're headed as a franchise. I know he wants to play for a winning team. I think we've made good changes to do that. I'd like to sit down and talk with him if possible."

Kovalchuk's agent, Jay Grossman, did not immediately return a telephone message.

The Thrashers, who have never made the playoffs, took advantage of league's new salary cap to bring in plenty of help for Kovalchuk up front. Bobby Holik and Peter Bondra were signed as free agents, and Marian Hossa was acquired from Ottawa in a deal for Dany Heatley.

The team also expects to be much better defensively with newcomers Jaroslav Modry, Niclas Havelid, Tomas Kloucek and former first-round pick Braydon Coburn. In addition, top goaltending prospect Kari Lehtonen is set to take over in the nets, backed up by Mike Dunham.

Waddell said the Thrashers are willing to give Kovalchuk a slightly better deal than the one Nash got from the Blue Jackets: five years at $27 million US.

"It's all about the money," Waddell said. "We've also discussed the length of the deal, talked about different options."

The Thrashers are facing one crucial deadline. If Kovalchuk plays a game in Russia after Wednesday, he would have to clear waivers to return to Atlanta this season.

"Twenty-nine other teams would have to pass on him," Waddell said. "That's never going to happen."

If Kovalchuk sits out games in Russia, he would have until Dec. 1 to agree on a contract with the Thrashers to play in the NHL this season.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2005)

*Habs to start season with six rookies*

*Canadian Press*

10/3/2005 7:59:25 PM

*The Montreal Canadiens will begin the season with six rookies including captain of the Swiss national team Mark Streit, who beat out Ron Hainsey for the one open job on defence in Montreal.*

''I'm very surprised and very happy,'' Streit said after getting the word. ''The first couple of days everything was so different, the hockey - everything - but after the first week I felt more comfortable and every day was a little better.

''There's still a lot of space to improve farther. I want to work even harder now.''

Streit, 27, has come a long way. He was the 262nd player selected in the 2004 entry draft.

Raitis Ivanans was the surprise winner of the enforcer's job over Peter Vandermeer, who along with Hainsey was assigned to the AHL farm team in Hamilton. Ivanans, 26, may have won the Habs job by taking on Ottawa bruiser Brian McGratton on Saturday.

The six-foot-three Latvian arrived in Canada at age 17 to play junior hockey in Aurora, Ont. He was never drafted. He had a tryout with Detroit four years and didn't make it. He was playing in the United Hockey League for a team in Illinois just two years ago.

GM Bob Gainey likes Ivanans' size.

''We're not a big team compared to other teams in the NHL, but we are a quick team and I think we can handle our own in the physical areas, in front of the net and in the corners,'' says Gainey. ''I don't see us being disadvantaged in size.''

Other rookies to start the season with the Habs are forwards Chris Higgins, Alexander Perezhogin and Tomas Plekanec, and goaltender Yann Danis, who will back up Jose Theodore until Cristobal Huet returns from a knee injury in late November or early December.

''You always need younger guys if you're going to be successful in the long term,'' said captain Saku Koivu. ''Now we have young guys and they're hungry.

''They want to show they belong in this league, and it drives us older guys to work harder to keep our spots.''

iggins, 22, an American who was Montreal's first pick and 14th overall in 2002, is a strong two-way player. He got into two NHL games in 2003-2004.

''I definitely knew I had the chance and that I had the ability and work ethic to grab a spot on the roster, but I had to put out a consistent effort every day,'' he said. ''Obviously, it worked out.''    Plekanec, 22, tied with Radek Bonk for the team scoring lead in the pre-season with eight points (4-4-8). The Czech left-winger adds speed to the right side.

Perezhogin, 22, is the Kazakh winger who was banned from the AHL for a year after slashing an opponent across the face during a playoff game in 2004. He played on a Russian team with Jaromir Jagr last winter.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2005)

Heh, I didn't even know who that Ivanans guy was when took over GMing duties for the Habs in Eastside Hockey Manager 05.  Sent him down to the ECHL without even looking at him (who is this guy and why is he on my team?)   Funny thing is, I sent Vandermeer down too.  And then traded for Stephen Baby for a tough guy.  Doh.

Fun game, that EHM05, by the way. 

Good for Streit.  Bad for Hainsey, I was hoping he'd prove to be ready this season.

Hmmm, six rookies.  I still like the Habs for a playoff spot, but if they don't get confidence early, could be a long season...


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2005)

*Sabres acquire Leighton from Blackhawks*

*Sports Ticker*

10/4/2005 12:50:44 PM

*CHICAGO (Ticker) - The Buffalo Sabres acquired goaltender Michael Leighton from the Chicago Blackhawks for right wing Milan Bartovic on Tuesday.*

Leighton spent last season with the Blackhawks' American Hockey League affiliate in Norfolk and went 20-16-3 with seven shutouts and a 2.02 goals-against average in 41 games.

The 24-year-old Leighton has played in 42 games with the Blackhawks, posting a 8-21-10 record with three shutouts and a 2.96 GAA.

Bartovic , 24, had 10 goals and 18 assists in 69 games with Rochester of the AHL last season. He has appeared in 26 games with the Sabres, recording two goals and eight assists.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2005)

*Blue Jackets claim Delmore off waivers*

*Sports Ticker*

10/4/2005 12:40:49 PM

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (Ticker) - Defenseman Andy Delmore will try his luck with another expansion franchise.*

On Tuesday, the Columbus Blue Jackets claimed Delmore off waivers from the Detroit Red Wings, who signed him as a free agent over the summer.

Despite an injury to Niklas Kronwall, Delmore was unable to beat out Brett Lebda in training camp for the Red Wings' final defenseman spot and was subsequently waived.

The 6-1, 200-pound Delmore managed just two goals and five assists in 37 games in his only season with Buffalo in 2003-04. However, he had 34 goals and 38 assists over the previous two seasons with Nashville, which joined the NHL in 1998-1999 - three season before Columbus.

Of Delmore's 43 career tallies, 29 have come on the power play, including 14 to lead all NHL defensemen in 2002-03.

The 6-1, 200-pound Delmore spent last season in Germany, where he posted seven goals and 16 assists in 50 games for Adler-Mannheim. In 276 career NHL contests with Philadelphia, Nashville and Buffalo, he has recorded 103 points.

While Delmore failed to impress the Red Wings in camp, left wing *Daniel Cleary* did and was rewarded with a one-year, two-way contract by the team on Tuesday.

Cleary, who was the 13th overall pick in the 1997 draft, has recorded 41 goals and 71 assists in 329 games with Chicago, Edmonton and Phoenix. He notched six goals and 17 assists in 68 games with the Coyotes in 2003-04.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2005)

*Wild claim Robitaille off waivers*

*Release*

10/4/2005 3:51:19 PM

*SAINT PAUL/MINNEAPOLIS, Minn. - The Minnesota Wild announced Tuesday that they have claimed Randy Robitaille off waivers from the Nashville Predators.*

Robitaille recorded four points in four preseason games with Nashville this year. The 29-year-old forward tallied 37 points in 69 contests with the Atlanta Thrashers during the 2003-04 season.

He has scored 147 points in 318 career NHL contests during eight seasons with Boston, Nashville, Los Angeles, Pittsburgh, New York Islanders and Atlanta. Robitaille was originally signed as a free agent by Boston on March 7, 1997.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2005)

*Mogilny expects to miss Devils' opener*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/4/2005 12:14:30 PM

*New Jersey Devils forward Alexander Mogilny expects to miss Wednesday's season opener against the Pittsburgh Penguins with a hip flexor.*

''I don't want to put myself in a situation where I'm going to make damage to it,'' Mogilny told the Journal News. ''It's a long year. It's a long year. I just want to be ready 100 per cent.''

The 36-year-old right wing signed with the Devils this summer, but has only played two pre-season games.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2005)

*Caps claim G Johnson on waivers*

*Sports Ticker*

10/4/2005 6:31:13 PM

*WASHINGTON (Ticker) - The Washington Capitals on Tuesday claimed goaltender Brent Johnson off waivers from the Vancouver Canucks.*

Johnson split the 2003-04 season with Vancouver, posting 5-9-2 record in 18 games.  He was in training camp with the Canucks this season.

In Washington, Johnson could serve in a backup role to veteran Olaf Kolzig.

Johnson, 28, spent his first four-plus seasons with St. Louis. He enjoyed his best season in 2001-02, going 34-20-4 with a 2.18 goals-against average.

In 151 career games, Johnson has posted a 77-53-13 record with a 2.28 GAA, a 12 shutouts and a .904 save percentage.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2005)

*Coyotes put Boucher on injured reserve*

*Associated Press*

10/4/2005 9:07:41 PM

*GLENDALE, Ariz. (AP) - The Phoenix Coyotes put four players, including goaltender Brian Boucher, on the injured reserve list Tuesday to reach the NHL's 23-man roster limit to start the season.*

The Coyotes also announced that defenceman Brad Ference and defenceman/left wing Chris McAllister cleared waivers and were assigned to the team's AHL affiliate in San Antonio.

Boucher has been sidelined since pulling a groin in the post-game shootout of Phoenix's pre-season opener on Sept. 16.

Left wing Ladislav Nagy is sidelined with a shoulder injury, while left wing Jason Chimera has an oblique strain and right wing Fredrik Sjostrom has a lacerated foot.

Players on the injured list must stay there a minimum of seven days but the date is retroactive to when they were injured.

Coyotes officials said Nagy, Sjostrom and Chimera could all be activated before Saturday night's home opener against Minnesota.

Because of the injuries, Phoenix will carry eight defencemen for at least the season's first two games.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 6, 2005)

*Bad news for Leaf fans!*

*Sundin out indefinitely with fracture*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/6/2005 12:51:42 PM

*Mats Sundin of the Toronto Maple Leafs suffered a fractured orbital bone against the Ottawa Senators Wednesday night and will be out indefinintely.*

Sundin suffered the injury when Bryan Smolinski of the Senators tried to shoot a puck into the Leafs zone and it caught the Leafs foward near the eye.

Maple Leafs general manager John Ferguson says Sundin is still getting checked out, and that surgery remains a possibility.

That's not all on the injury front for the Leafs, though.  Right winger *Jeff O'Neill* missed practice Thursday with a right shoulder injury, suffered when he went flying over Sens goalie Dominik Hasek into the net late in the game.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 6, 2005)

*NHL Opening-night Attendance*

*Copied from www.Sportsnet.ca*

October 6 @ 9:17, EST 

*TORONTO (CP) - Attendance figures for Wednesday's opening night of the National Hockey League season, with visiting and home team, attendance and arena capacity in parentheses:*

Montreal 2 at Boston 1, 17,565 (17,565).

Ottawa 3 at Toronto 2 (shootout), 19,452 (18,819).

Calgary 3 at Minnesota 6, 19,398 (18,064).

Colorado 3 at Edmonton 4 16,839 (16,839).

Phoenix 3 at Vancouver 3, 18,630 (18,630)

Anaheim 5 at Chicago 3, 16,533 (20,500).

Atlanta 0 at Florida 2 19,250 (19,250).

Carolina 2 at Tampa Bay 5 22,120 (19,758).

Columbus 2 at Washington 3, 16,325 (18,277).

Los Angeles 4 at Dallas 5, 18,532 (18,532).

N.Y. Islanders 4 at Buffalo 6, 15,702 (18,690).

N.Y. Rangers 5 at Philadelphia 3 19,821 (19,523).

Pittsburgh 1 at New Jersey 5, 18,101 (19,040).

San Jose 2 at Nashville 3, 17,113 (17,113).

St. Louis 1 at Detroit 5, 20,066 (20,058).


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 6, 2005)

*Expansion!?!*

*Hockey Hearsay: October 5th*

*Sportsnet.ca*

*'Pegged for expansion*
October 5 @ 8:25 AM

With the new world order in the NHL, would it be possible for a team to survive in Winnipeg?

Sports business analyst Howard Bloom of SportsBusinessNews.com thinks so.

"If I were to pick the top-5 places to relocate a team, I would put Winnipeg at No. 1. They have an arena, it's a traditional hockey market and they have enough corporate support to make it work," Bloom told the Winnipeg Sun.

But Bloom also says it's not a lock as there would be stiff competition from at least five other cities including Houston, Oklahoma City, Kansas City and Portland.

*Fedorov wants out of B.C.*
October 5 @ 8:19 AM

Fedor Fedorov's career in Vancouver may be over before it really had a chance to start.

According to the Vancouver Sun, the Vancouver Canucks have offered Fedorov a two-way contract, something Fedorov and his agent J.P. Barry want no part of.

"We want a one-way and if they want a two-way and we want a one-way that doesn't work," Barry told the Vancouver Sun. "They have to explore all of their options."

If the Canucks don't trade Fedorov, Barry said his client likely will return to play in the Russian Super League. Fedorov has a contract with Magnitogorsk Melallorg, a team in southwest Siberia, which Barry says is worth in excess of $500,000.


----------



## devilbat (Oct 6, 2005)

> With the new world order in the NHL, would it be possible for a team to survive in Winnipeg?
> 
> Sports business analyst Howard Bloom of SportsBusinessNews.com thinks so.




Hell yeah!  It will never happen, but "hell yeah!"  I say.



> Fedor Fedorov's career in Vancouver may be over before it really had a chance to start.




And good riddance I say.  The time Fedor has spent here in Winnipeg, has not won him any fans.  His effort level makes his brother, Sergei,  look like Cam Neely.


----------



## devilbat (Oct 6, 2005)

> The Washington Capitals on Tuesday claimed goaltender Brent Johnson off waivers from the Vancouver Canucks.




And it's too bad.  I was really looking forward to seeing him play with the Moose.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 6, 2005)

> And good riddance I say.  The time Fedor has spent here in Winnipeg, has not won him any fans.  His effort level makes his brother, Sergei,  look like Cam Neely.




I was glad when Sergei left Detroit a few years back because I thought his effort level want down the drain as soon as he got the new contract.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 6, 2005)

*Keane signs with Manitoba Moose*

*Canadian Press*

10/6/2005 1:59:23 PM

*WINNIPEG (CP) - Forward Mike Keane, a member of three Stanley Cup-winning teams, signed with the AHL's Manitoba Moose on Thursday.*

Keane, 38, didn't play last year during the NHL lockout. He appeared in 64 games with the Vancouver Canucks during the 2003-'04 season, registering eight goals and nine assists.

Keane, a Winnipeg native, spent 17 seasons in the NHL, winning Stanley Cups with the Montreal Canadiens (1993), Colorado Avalanche (1996) and Dallas Stars (1999).

Keane has appeared in 1,161 career NHL games, registering 168 goals and 302 assists for 470 points with Montreal, Colorado, Dallas, the New York Rangers, St. Louis Blues and Vancouver.

Keane has also played in 220 career NHL games, collecting 34 goals and 40 assists.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 7, 2005)

*Canucks swap Fedorov to Rangers for Balej*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/7/2005 2:54:11 PM

*The Vancouver Canucks have acquired winger Jozef Balej and a conditional draft pick from the New York Rangers in exchange for Fedor Fedorov.*

Balej, 23, joins the Canucks after spending the 2004-05 season with Hartford of the AHL.  In Hartford, Balej scored 42 points in 69 games. Prior to the lockout, Balej was with the New York Rangers for 13 games, recording five points and four penalty minutes.

Fedorov, 24, is a 6-foot-3, 230-pound forward who has not been able to fulfill his substantial potential.  He's recorded two assists in 15 career NHL games and had 14 points in 29 games in the Russian SuperLeague last year. In 2003-2004, Fedorov scored 38 points in 59 games with Manitoba of the AHL.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 7, 2005)

*Oilers sign Schremp to entry level deal*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/7/2005 1:38:10 PM

*The Edmonton Oilers have signed Robbie Schremp to a three-year entry level contract.*

Terms of the deal were not released.

Schremp, 19, was one of the final cuts from Oilers camp this year and was returned to the London Knights of the OHL earlier in the week.  He impressed with his puckhandling ability and power play savvy, though he only scored one point in six preseason games.

"We are pleased to sign Rob to his first NHL contract," said Oilers Assistant GM Scott Howson. "He had an outstanding training camp with us and we are looking forward to him playing a part in the future success of the Oilers."

A first round pick, 25th overall, by the Oilers in 2004, the 5-foot-11, 200-pound Schremp was a major contributor to the Knights Memorial Cup win in 2005, after tallying 90 points in 62 regular season games and adding 29 points in 18 playoff games.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kovalchuk heading back to Russia*

*The Atlanta Thrashers star has had enough of the stalled contract talks between himself and the team.*

*Sportsnet.ca --* Ilya Kovalchuk is packing his bags and heading home.

According to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, the Thrashers all-star left wing is heading back to Russia and intends to play in the Russian Super League.

"It's my intention to go back to Russia on Sunday," Kovalchuk told the Journal. "I haven't heard from [Thrashers'] management. I don't know [what is going to happen]. If they call right now and offer something then maybe [a contract can be completed]. But otherwise I'm going back to Russia."

If Kovalchuk plays a game in Russia (starts Wednesday) it will essentially end any chance of him playing in the NHL this season. Any player who plays in Europe after the NHL season starts must clear waivers to return to his NHL team. Any of 29 teams could claim Kovalchuk, a virtual certainty, meaning the Thrashers would lose him.

Despite the ever-shrinking deadline, Atlanta general manager Don Waddell is still optimistic he can sign the restricted free agent.

"I'm confident that we're going to continue to negotiate and get a deal done," said Waddell.

It's believed Kovalchuk is looking for close to $7 million a season over five years while the Thrashers are offering $5.5 million.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hockey Hearsay: October 7th*

*Sportsnet.ca*

*Alfie's stick beats him to the Hall*
October 7 @ 8:55 AM

Senators captain Daniel Alfredsson may not make it to the Hall but at least a piece of him will.

The HOF has asked for, and will receive, the sticks Alfredsson and Senators winger Dany Heatley used in the first-ever shootout Wednesday night against the Leafs at the Air Canada Centre, the Ottawa Sun is reporting.

In other Senators news, Alfredsson will be moving back to the third line after playing on the top line in the season's first game.

It isn't so much a demotion as it is more to give the Sens another viable line and to make his new linemates, Mike Fisher and winger Chris Neil, all that much better. 

*Hull blasts Canucks*
October 7 @ 8:55 AM

Make fun of Cujo sure, but the Great One? Not if Brett Hull has his say.

Hull couldn't hold back his ire as he told the Vancouver Province that the fans went too far when they chanted the name "Gretzky" in Wednesday night's loss in B.C.

"It was disgraceful," Hull told the Province. "This guy leads Canada to an Olympic gold medal [for the first time in 54 years, he might have added], wins a World Cup and has played internationally for Canada every chance he got. In his first game as a coach, these people are all over him."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 8, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Kovalchuk heading back to Russia*




Hmmm, methinks Sportsnet jumped the gun on this one a wee bit, eh?


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm, methinks Sportsnet jumped the gun on this one a wee bit, eh?




So true! Right after I posted it, the sport announcers on TV were talking about how Kovalchuk had signed with Atlanta.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Flames sign defenceman Marchment*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/11/2005 1:49:14 PM

*The Calgary Flames have added a little toughness to the blueline.*

Veteran defenceman Bryan Marchment has agreed to a one year deal with the the Flames. He's expected to be in Calgary on Wednesday.

''We're giving up too many goals - it's real simple,'' coach and GM Darryl Sutter said Tuesday. ''That experience will help us.''

A source tells the Canadian Press the deal is worth between $450,000 and $500,000 US.

Marchment attended the Toronto Maple Leafs training camp last month as a free agent but was not offered a contract. The Toronto native had one goal, three assists, a plus-4 rating and 106 penalty minutes in 75 games with the Leafs in 2003-04. 

"I'm not the general manager and I'm not the coach of the Toronto Maple Leafs, I just know that as a player, I'm very happy to be going to the Calgary organization," Marchment told the Fan 590, an all-sports radio station in Toronto. "I'm more just excited about playing hockey than anything."

Flames captain Jarome Iginla is pleased to have a player of Marchment's reputation on the blue line.

''It's always nice to have another guy that other players are aware of when he's on the ice,'' said Iginla. 

Marchment, a first round pick of the Winnipeg Jets in 1987, has also played for Chicago, Hartford, Edmonton, Tampa Bay, Colorado and San Jose. The rugged blue-liner has 39 goals, 140 assists and 2,232 penalty minutes in 889 career games. 

_(Files from the Canadian Press were used in this report)_


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Semin may be on the way to Washington*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/12/2005 9:54:42 AM

*The Washington Capitals could get an unexpected addition this season.*

After almost two seasons of avoiding the Capitals, Russian forward Alexander Semin may have no choice but to play for the NHL team due to problems with his Russian Super League squad.

The Washington Times reports Semin's club, Lada Togliatti, is experiencing financial difficulties which has already led to the firing of the team's general manager and some of its coaches. The purge is expected to continue with a number of high paid players the first to be targeted. 

Semin is the highest paid player on Lada, making the equivalent of $2-million - tax free. His deal also includes the use of a car and a condo. 

The former 2002 first round pick's relationship with the Capitals has been a rocky one. First, he refused to report to the minors at the end of the 2003-04 season citing a military obligation in Russia which prevented him from leaving. The Capitals did not buy the story and promptly suspended him.

This year, he reportedly told team officials he would be at training camp along with fellow Russian Alexander Ovechkin. But while Ovechkin showed up, Semin did not and the suspension continued. 

The Times quotes an unnamed Capitals official as saying even if Semin is available, they're not sure they want him on the team under any circumstance. 

Semin is under contract to the Capitals for two more seasons. His options outside of the NHL are limited due to the suspension, which is recognized by the IIHF.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Marian Gaborik return on hold*

*Associated Press*

10/12/2005 1:38:12 PM

*ST. PAUL, Minn. (AP) - Minnesota Wild forward Marian Gaborik's groin injury could keep him out of the lineup for another 10 days.*

Gaborik has not played this season. He initially hoped to return to the lineup Wednesday night against Vancouver, but coach Jacques Lemaire said at the team's morning skate that Gaborik was not ready.

''Marian won't be playing this week,'' Lemaire said. ''I think he will start probably on the next road trip.''

That doesn't begin until Oct. 22 at St. Louis, and Gaborik would miss at least four more games.

Lemaire said the team is playing it cautious with its most dynamic player to ensure the injury does not linger throughout the season.

''He feels ready to play, but I think it's important he takes time to heal well and be able to get into full practices,'' Lemaire said.

Gaborik was being patient.

''I'll take it day-by-day,'' he said. ''I'm excited to play, obviously, but they don't want to rush it and I don't want to rush it.''


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Thornton to get treatment for back spasms*

*Canadian Press*

10/12/2005 4:19:23 PM

*SUNRISE, Fla. (CP) - The Boston Bruins will face the Florida Panthers on Thursday night without the services of their top two centres.*

Star centre Joe Thornton has joined Alexei Zhamnov (shoulder) on the shelf. The Bruins sent Thornton, who is suffering from back spasms, home to Boston on Wednesday to get examined.

Thornton missed the final five minutes of the Bruins' 4-2 win over Tampa Bay on Monday and is listed as day to day. Thornton has no goals and four assists in four games this season.

''One of the strengths of our team is our versatility,'' head coach Mike Sullivan told the Boston Globe and Boston Herald. ''Every team at some point goes through a rash of injuries. It's important that the team has the ability to play through those without missing a beat.

''We have players who can play multiple positions, so guys can step in and fill roles. (Patrice) Bergeron has played terrific at centre. He's a natural centre just by his skill set anyway. But he's probably one of the most versatile players we have.

''(Shawn McEachern) is another guy who can play centre and play the wing. Tom Fitzgerald can play centre and wing. Travis Green can play centre or wing. All of these players have played different positions over the course of their careers. It makes my job a little bit easier.''


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Jackets rookie Brule out six weeks*

*Canadian Press*

10/13/2005 12:08:09 AM

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (CP) - Gilbert Brule has suffered a fractured sternum and will be out of the Columbus Blue Jackets' lineup for at least six weeks.*

Brule, 18, suffered the injury during the Blue Jackets home-opener Friday against Calgary, a Columbus spokesman said Wednesday. It was Brule's second NHL game.

The five-foot-10, 175-pound forward took a hard hit during the game from Calgary Flames defenceman Roman Hamrlik, who is six foot two and 210 pounds.

Brule's father, Chris, who was in Columbus to watch the game, said it was one of the hardest hits he'd ever seen.

"It was a welcome-to-the-NHL hit," Chris told the Vancouver Sun.

Columbus drafted Brule, from Vancouver, sixth overall in the 2005 NHL entry draft.

He had one assist in his NHL debut against the Washington Capitals. He had two goals and three assists in six pre-season games.

Brule, who signed a three-year contract with Columbus earlier this month, can still be assigned to his junior club, the Vancouver Giants, after he recovers from his injury. The first year of his contract kicks in once he plays 10 NHL games.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Bruins re-sign defenceman Boynton*

*TSN.ca Staff/CP*

10/13/2005 11:42:23 AM

*BOSTON (TSN.ca/CP) - Restricted free agent Nick Boynton has signed a one-year deal with the Boston Bruins, accepting an offer that had been on the table for more than a month worth $1.75-million.*

Boynton and Bruins GM Mike O'Connell were only $150,000 apart on a new deal for several weeks but neither side seemed willing to budge. On Thursday, Boynton phoned his agent Anton Thun and decided to end the stalemate by accepting the Bruins offer.

The 26-year-old all-star defenceman is the last notable restricted free agent to re-sign after Ilya Kovalchuk signed a $32-million, five-year deal with the Atlanta Thrashers last weekend.

"We are very pleased to have Nick signed," O'Connell said in a release. "He is one of the best young defencemen in the game, is a leader in our dressing room and we expect that he will play a big part in our team's success this season."

Boynton, a native of Nobleton, Ont., played in his first NHL all-star game in 2003-04 when he had career highs of six goals and 24 assists in 81 games. He has 72 career points (17-55) in 245 career games. 

How Boynton fares now after missing all of training camp and the first week of the regular season remains to be seen. He's been in the Boston area over the last 10 days skating every day at Harvard as well as the Bruins practice facility.

"He'll be fine," Thun said Thursday. "He's in great shape."

During the lockout last season, Boynton played nine games with Nottingham in England, notching a goal and three assists.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Moore lawsuit dismissed in Colorado*

*Canadian Press*

10/13/2005 5:58:06 PM

*DENVER (AP) - Former Colorado Avalanche forward Steve Moore should consider Canada if he wants to take Vancouver's Todd Bertuzzi to court over an attack that left him with a broken neck, a judge ruled Thursday.*

Denver district Judge Shelley Gilman dismissed Moore's lawsuit, agreeing with lawyers for Bertuzzi, the Canucks and others that because the hit happened in Canada and because Moore and all the defendants are Canadian citizens or businesses headquartered in Canada, any case would be better handled there.

"British Columbia bears the most significant relationship to Moore's claims," Gilman wrote. She also said a new state law prohibited her from allowing the case to continue.

Moore hasn't played since the March 8, 2004, game in which Bertuzzi grabbed him from behind, punched him in the head and drove his head into the ice. Moore, who suffered three fractured vertebrae in his neck, a concussion and other injuries, testified earlier this month that after months of physical therapy, he has begun training in hopes of rejoining the Avalanche.

He was seeking unspecified damages from the Canucks, team owner Orca Bay Hockey Limited Partnership, Bertuzzi, coach Marc Crawford, former general manager Brian Burke and former Canucks player Brad May, who now plays for the Avalanche.

"Steve was disappointed by the decision," Moore's lawyer, Tim Danson, told TSN. "He has instructed us to launch an appeal of the decision and we're confident that we will get a different disposition on appeal.

"Our position is that Denver, Colorado is still the appropriate jurisdiction for the trial to take place."

Moore's lawyers argued that he was a Colorado resident when he was injured and when he filed the lawsuit, giving him the right to seek damages in Colorado. They also said events leading up to Bertuzzi's hit started during a game in Denver on Feb. 16, 2004, when Moore hit Canucks captain Markus Naslund, leaving him with a concussion.

After the February game, Bertuzzi, May, Crawford and Burke met in Denver and planned Bertuzzi's hit as retaliation, according to Lee Foreman, Moore's lawyer. The lawsuit accused Bertuzzi and the other defendants of civil conspiracy, assault, battery and negligence.

Foreman argued that the formation of the alleged conspiracy in Denver, and the fact that Moore received medical treatment in Denver, was enough to allow Moore to pursue his lawsuit in Colorado. The judge disagreed.

"The statements allegedly made by the defendants in Colorado do not rise to the level of tortious or unlawful acts," which would be required to prove a conspiracy, she wrote.

Lawyer Mike O'Donnell, who represents the Canucks and Crawford, said the judge accepted all the arguments the defendants made.

"The team is pleased, and coach Crawford is pleased, that this case will go forward - if at all - in the Canadian courts," he said.

Gilman wrote that she was required to dismiss the case under a 2004 state law enacted in response to a large number of cases filed by non-residents. The law was designed to ensure Coloradans have access to the courts by limiting access by non-residents.

Factors she had to consider included Moore's residency and citizenship, the fact that he could file his case in Vancouver, the fact that the injury occurred in Canada and the fact that most witnesses are in Canada. She also had to consider whether Colorado law would apply to Moore's claims, and concluded that was highly unlikely for most or all the claims.

Burke's lawyer, Scott Barker, said his client was not in Denver when the alleged conspiracy was formed.

"The ruling doesn't address the merits of the claims," Barker said. "But even taking the allegations of the complaint as true, they don't establish a sufficient connection with the state of Colorado."

Bertuzzi's lawyer, Roger Tomasch, was out of the state and unavailable for comment, his receptionist said.

Bertuzzi faced up to 18 months in prison after Vancouver authorities charged him with assault. He pleaded guilty, and was then sentenced to probation and community service.

Bertuzzi was reinstated to the NHL in August after being indefinitely suspended and missing 13 regular-season games and the Stanley Cup playoffs in 2004, giving up about $502,000 in salary. He is due to earn about $5.2 million this season.

Moore is an unrestricted free agent, but he has said the Avalanche plan to sign him to a new contract once his doctors clear him to play again.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Report: Minor league union could sue NHL*

*TSN.ca*

10/13/2005 1:58:10 AM

*The NHL could be facing a lawsuit from minor professional hockey players.*

According to a report in the Toronto Star, the Professional Hockey Players' Association, whose members play in the ECHL and AHL, claim they 'are suffering injury every day' under the current NHL collective bargaining agreement.

The group has threatened to launch an antitrust lawsuit over a provision in the CBA that limits the salaries of players in the minors.

Currently, players that are in the minors that make more than $75,000 are subject to NHL waivers when they are called up.

"This rule has the effect of imposing a wage ceiling of $75,000 in the AHL... which also has the affect of suppressing wages for all players in the AHL," Union lawyer Jeffrey Kessler wrote to the NHL.

NHLPA spokesperson Jonathan Weatherdon said in a statement that they are "reviewing the correspondence."

_With files from the Toronto Star_


----------



## devilbat (Oct 14, 2005)

> Moore lawsuit dismissed in Colorado




Good, don't bring the lawsuit to Canada.  Here, he'll get a crosscheck in the street.  (Ok, probably not, but he would if he was in my front yard.   )


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Coyotes place Ricci on injury reserve*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/14/2005 8:52:32 AM

*The Phoenix Coyotes have placed centre Mike Ricci on the injury reserve list retroactive to Saturday after breaking his nose in the Coyotes' home opener against the Minnesota Wild.*

The Coyotes lost Ricci with 8:29 left in the third period when teammate Boyd Devereaux deflected a slap shot by Wild defenceman Nick Schultz into Ricci's face.

To keep the roster at 23, the Coyotes activated centre Petr Nedved on Thursday who suffered a groin injury in late September. Nedved collected a goal and an assist against the Nashville Predators in his return.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Canadiens to retire three more jerseys*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/14/2005 9:45:19 AM

*The Montreal Canadiens on Saturday will unveil the names of the three players who will see their sweater retired during the 2005-06 season.*

The unveiling is part of the activities leading to the Club's Centennial in 2009. 

Over the next four seasons the team will retire a series of numbers to mark the 100-year anniversary.

The select group of players whose numbers have already been raised to the Bell Centre rafters include Howie Morenz (No. 7 – retired Nov. 2, 1937), Maurice Richard (No. 9 – retired Oct. 6, 1960), Jean Beliveau (No. 4 – retired Oct. 9, 1971), Henri Richard (No. 16 – retired Dec. 10, 1975), Guy Lafleur (No. 10 – retired Feb. 16, 1985), Doug Harvey (No. 2 – retired Oct. 26, 1985), and Jacques Plante (No. 1 – retired Oct. 7, 1995).

With the possible exception of the New York Yankees, no North American sports team has had as storied and as successful a history as the Canadiens, the oldest team in professional hockey. 

The Canadiens have won 24 Stanley Cups and have the most individuals in the Hockey Hall of Fame, with forty-one members inducted since the Hall was built in 1961.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Hockey Hearsay: No fisticuffs for Chara*

*Sportsnet.ca*

October 14 @ 9:05 AM

*Senators coach Bryan Murray wants Zdeno Chara to intimidate his opponents with his playing, not his fists, writes the Ottawa Citizen.*

At 6-9 and 260 pounds, Chara is easily one of the largest players in the NHL and can go toe-to-toe with the top enforcers in the league. But Chara is also one of Ottawa's top defenders, and his presence is better served on the ice, not in the penalty box.

"I suggested to him to that maybe we have someone else who can do that," Murray told the Citizen. "I don't want Chara fighting guys who don't get (playing) minutes for the other team."

In other related news, the Ottawa Sun is reporting forward Patrick Eaves may be called up for Saturday's game as Vaclav Varada and Mike Fisher are still questionable.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Dubielewicz recalled by Islanders*

*Canadian Press*

10/14/2005 11:52:27 AM

*PHILADELPHIA (CP) - The New York Islanders recalled goaltender Wade Dubielewicz from Bridgeport of the AHL on Friday because No. 1 goalie Rick DiPietro is day to day with a concussion.*

Dubielewicz will be the backup to Garth Snow when the Islanders play the Flyers on Saturday night.

DiPietro returned to Long Island to be evaluated by Islanders doctors after suffering a concussion in the second period of the Islanders' 5-3 win in Washington on Thursday night. DiPietro was struck in the head by the knee of Capitals forward Jeff Halpern while diving to smother a loose puck.

In three games with the Sound Tigers this season, the 26-year old Dubielewicz is 1-1-1 with 6.33 GAA. In two games with the Islanders in the 2003-04 season, he had a 1.73 GAA while earning a win and a tie. He was signed as a free agent out of the University of Denver in May 2003.

The Sound Tigers have recalled goalie Frederic Cloutier from Pensacola of the East Coast Hockey League to replace Dubielewicz.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2005)

*Jackets' Nash out another 12 to 14 days*

*Canadian Press*

10/14/2005 12:00:53 PM

*ANAHEIM, Calif. (CP) - Star winger Rick Nash of the Columbus Blue Jackets will be out another 12 to 14 days after getting another opinion from doctors on his high ankle sprain.*

The Jackets were hoping to get him back next week.

"Unfortunately, that's not the case," Jackets GM Doug MacLean told the Columbus Dispatch. "He's going to be immobilized for the next week. Then we'll start therapy again. From what the doctors told me, if we follow this procedure he should be 100 per cent in two weeks."

Nash hurt his right ankle when he crashed feet-first into the boards Sept. 14, the second day of training camp. He skipped the exhibition season, came back for the Oct. 5 regular-season opener but didn't feel right. He was later put on injured reserve.

Nash visited Cleveland Clinic on Thursday, where a specialist agreed with opinions from team doctors.

"They said everything was on track, that the injury was what we thought it was right along," Nash said. "I'll take a week off, relax, and when next week comes along I'll start therapy again. Hopefully, I'll be on the ice and back at it in two weeks."


----------



## spatha (Oct 14, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Canadiens to retire three more jerseys*
> 
> *TSN.ca Staff*
> 
> ...




crosses fingers hoping Roy is one of them.


----------



## devilbat (Oct 15, 2005)

spatha said:
			
		

> crosses fingers hoping Roy is one of them.




Man I hope it's not Roy.  The crap he pulled when he left Montreal was akin to a spoiled four year old.  He was classless, and I hope the Canadiens don't pucker up and kiss his ass to bring him back to the fold.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 15, 2005)

*Sutton to be suspended for hit on Tucker*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/15/2005 11:45:48 AM

*For all the verbal barbs exchanged, for all the mayhem on the ice, when all is said and done, the only player who will be suspended as a result of Friday night's game between the Toronto Maple Leafs and Atlanta Thrashers is Atlanta defenceman Andy Sutton.*

TSN has learned the NHL had a disciplinary hearing with Sutton on the telephone this morning and will announce a suspension, probably this afternoon, of four games or less. 

As a rule, disciplinary hearings held via telephone result in suspensions of four games or less. Hearings that are held in person usually result in a suspension of five or more games, and there are occasionally exceptions to those standards.

Sutton's suspension is for banging Leaf forward Darcy Tucker's head off the glass and cutting Tucker for 20 stitches.

Sources say the NHL hockey operations department has reviewed Atlanta forward Eric Boulton's hit on Eric Lindros, which triggered much of the mayhem, and determined that it was a 'hockey hit' and does not warrant any suspension or penalty.

Some of the Maple Leaf players said today in Montreal that Boulton told them he was sent out to get Lindros, but sources say the NHL is satisfied there’s no hard evidence to back up that claim, so there will be no discipline to the Thrashers beyond Sutton.

That is not likely to sit well with the Maple Leafs, especially head coach Pat Quinn and players such as Tie Domi, who accused Thrasher coach Bob Hartley of being a goon coach.

"Hartley's always had the reputation of being a bush-league coach and his true colours came out tonight," he told reporters after the game.

Hartley countered by calling the Leafs 'whiners.'

At the end of the day, though, the only suspension or disciplinary action coming is against Sutton.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 15, 2005)

*Thrashers place goaltender Dunham on IR*

*Canadian Press*

10/15/2005 12:02:21 PM

*ATLANTA (CP) - The Atlanta Thrashers placed goaltender Mike Dunham on injured reserve Saturday and recalled defenceman Mark Popovic from the Chicago Wolves of the AHL.*

The IR move was retroactive to last Wednesday, when Dunham left a game against Montreal with a groin injury. The 6-foot-2, 190-pound netminder has a 2-2-0 record, 2.51 goals-against average and .900 save percentage in four games this season.

Dunham, 33, has a 131-165-39 record with 18 shutouts and a 2.69 goals-against average in 362 career NHL regular season games with New Jersey, Nashville, the New York Rangers and Atlanta.

Popovic, 23, recorded one goal and one assist in three games with Chicago. The 6-foot-1, 210-pound defenceman has recorded nine goals and 49 assists and 156 penalty minutes in 224 AHL games with Cincinnati and Chicago.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 15, 2005)

Now don't go casting stones without walking a mile in his skates...or something like that.  Being the savior of hockey in a city like Montreal is quite stressful job, as many ex-Habs have attested to.  Add to the fact that Roy was a bit quirky, even for someone that stands in front flying rubber for a living, and it's tough to blame him.  I blame that tool Trembley.  If he had never been hired as coach by the slightly less of a tool, Houle, Roy would have retired in Montreal, I think.

Okay, so here's the guys with retired numbers so far:

# 1 Jacques Plante
# 2 Doug Harvey
# 4 Jean Béliveau
# 7 Howie Morenz
# 9 Maurice Richard
# 10 Guy Lafleur
# 16 Henri Richard

So, the other six should be:

# 6 Toe Blake
# 19 Larry Robinson
# 23 Bob Gainey
# 29 Ken Dryden
# 33 Patrick Roy

The sixth one, I'm not sure.  I wanted to say Lalonde, but he played back when there were no numbers.  Gainey, Roy and either Blake or Dryden are the likely inductees for this season.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, geez, I was off.  I looked at Roadrunner and Boomer and thought, maybe, but they weren't key players of their teams.  I suppose they were great players in the league though.  A little suprised at Moore, but I never saw any of these guys play, so I'm not exactly qualified to judge.

I still think the other three will be Roy, Gainey and Blake.

Wow, Hull's retirement was a surprise, wasn't it?


----------



## Tauric (Oct 16, 2005)

*Hull's retirement*

Yeah, it was a surprise.  I had to go and find a replacement for my fantasy team.  I guess he realized that he wasn't cut out for the brave new NHL.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2005)

Tauric said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was a surprise.  I had to go and find a replacement for my fantasy team.  I guess he realized that he wasn't cut out for the brave new NHL.




Geez, I take a night off from reporting and all "Hull" breaks loose. 

Here's the headline...

*Brett Hull announces retirement*

*Canadian Press*

10/15/2005 11:39:32 PM

*GLENDALE, Ariz. (CP-AP) - Ultimately, Brett Hull couldn't turn back time, especially after spending 18 months waiting for the NHL to get its house in order.*

After playing just five games with the Phoenix Coyotes this season, the 41-year-old decided to hang up his skates for good on Saturday, ending a 20-year career that saw him become the third highest goal scorer in NHL history.

"I realized I wasn't who I thought I was," Hull said, his voice choking with emotion. "I wasn't Brett Hull at 30 or 35 even. I was 41 years old and after a year and a half layoff, I didn't have what it took to play in the new game that was so exciting."

Hull, who scored 741 goals and 1,391 points, had to stop to gain control of his emotions, with his three children, fiance and several former teammates looking on.

The announcement came two hours before the Coyotes faced his former team, the Detroit Red Wings.

"There's an old expression, and I don't know who said it - `The mind is willing but the body isn't,"' Hull said. "I wish no one had to do this because it's so hard, it's hard because you never think you're going to grow older and be unable to live up to the expectations you set for yourself."

Hull signed as a free agent with the Coyotes on Aug. 6, 2004, lured by Wayne Gretzky, who was leaning toward becoming the team's coach.

"While we respect the decision Brett has made today, we regret seeing him go," Coyotes GM Mike Barnett told the Canadian Press in a telephone interview.

Hull first broached the retirement subject with Gretzky and Barnett after Thursday night's 5-4 shootout loss to the Nashville Predators.

Gretzky and Barnett told Hull to take a day or two to mull it over before making a final decision. Hull met with Barnett and Gretzky on Saturday morning and told them he was indeed going to retire.

"The National Hockey League will miss Brett's skill, his scoring touch and his fun-loving attitude," NHL commissioner Gary Bettman said. "He was a splendid athlete, a passionate player and someone who never hesitated to speak his mind. His achievements further cement the Hull family legacy of hockey greatness."

When Hull joined the Coyotes, he found it hard to keep up with the younger players. He had one assist in the five games he played.

Only Gretzky and Gordie Howe have more goals than Hull in NHL history.

"I was probably more emotional today about him retiring than I was the day I retired," Gretzky said. "It's a new beginning for him and his family. I told him today he's going to look forward with a lot of great times with his kids and his fiance. His records speak for themselves. He's a consummate professional. My dad told me today that I ran an 800 goal-scorer out of hockey."

Hull was slated to earn $1.69 million US this season.

The Coyotes will likely get some salary cap relief with his retirement. If Hull signs a Voluntarily Retired List league form - which means he can't return to the NHL for a year - then his salary, minus his the first paycheque which arrived Friday, is wiped off the books for Phoenix. A source indicated he would sign the form.

Before the Coyotes' home opener a week ago, Hull's father, Hall of Famer Bobby Hull, had his No. 9 "un-retired" so his son Brett could wear it this season. The Hulls are the only father-son players to each top 600 goals.

Brett Hull's career started with Calgary during the 1986 Stanley Cup final and took him through St. Louis, Dallas, Detroit and Phoenix. He is second on the NHL career list for power-play goals (265) and third in game-winning goals (110).

He won Stanley Cup titles in 1999 with Dallas and 2002 with Detroit. In 1999, he scored a controversial goal in the third overtime to give the Stars a 2-1 victory over Buffalo in the series-ending sixth game.

"I'll never forget that," said Maple Leafs goalie Ed Belfour, who played with Hull in Dallas. "It was the first and only Cup I've won so I'm thankful.

"He was just an unbelievably skilled player who always scored the big goals for us. And he also had a sense of humour, there were a lot of good jokes in the locker-room."

Hull played in nine All-Star games and was the league MVP in 1991. Hull played for the United States in the 1998 and 2002 Olympics, as well as in three World Cups. He was part of the gold medal World Cup team in 1996.

Hull said he wanted to stay in the game, perhaps in management, but never as a coach.

"I don't care what anyone says," he said, "it's the best sport there is."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2005)

*Canadiens to retire No. 12 and No. 5*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/15/2005 344 PM

*MONTREAL (CP) - Three more players from the Montreal Canadiens' glory years will have their jerseys retired.*

The NHL club announced Saturday it would retire No. 5 for Bernard (Boom Boom) Geoffrion, said to be the inventor of the slapshot, and No. 12 for both Dickie Moore and Yvan Cournoyer.

"I never thought they'd retire my sweater," said Geoffrion, 74, who flew in from his home in Atlanta for the announcement. "Dickie was my best friend. There's a young man here who replaced me, Yvan.

"To give my two sons and my daughter a chance to see their father's jersey raised is quite an honour."

No. 12 will be retired on Nov. 12 before a game against the Toronto Maple Leafs while No. 5 will go up to the Bell Centre ceiling on March 11 before a game against the New York Rangers.

The Canadiens will then have nine retired numbers - one fewer than the Boston Bruins.

Already retired are No. 1 for Jacques Plante, No. 2 for Doug Harvey, No. 4 for Jean Beliveau, No. 7 for Howie Morenz, No. 9 for Maurice (Rocket) Richard, No. 10 for Guy Lafleur and No. 16 for Henri Richard.

The Canadiens plan to retire more numbers each year leading up to the club's 100th anniversary in 2009.

Geoffrion was the second player in NHL history after Rocket Richard to score 50 goals in a season in 1960-61, but he was not always the most popular Canadien.

When he won his first Art Ross Trophy as the NHL scoring leader in 1954-55, he passed the hugely popular Maurice Richard after the Rocket was suspended for the final three games of the season.

Some felt he should have let up so that Richard could win.

"I was playing for a team that was fighting with Detroit to finish in first place," said Geoffrion. "He was three points ahead of me and I surpassed the Rocket in Detroit.

"When I got back to Montreal, a lot of people didn't like what I did, but I was fighting for my team, not for one guy. I remember Doug Harvey and Jean Beliveau told me, `look Bernie, if you have a chance to score, don't shoot in the stands. Just win the hockey game."

Geoffrion's wife Marlene, who is the daughter of Morenz, said Geoffrion told her that "when people ask why it took so long to have my number retired, I'll say `they thought I'd make a comeback so they were holding my number."'

 Geoffrion said he started using the slapshot one day as a teenager when he got frustrated at not being able to hit the net with a wrist shot and took at swipe at the puck.

"I saw that and said, `a-ha."' he said. "It cost my father a lot of money for sticks after that."

Geoffrion played 766 games for Montreal, scoring 371 goals and adding 388 assists. He was rookie of the year in 1952 and was named league MVP in 1960-61. The six-time Stanley Cup winner was named to the Hall of Fame in 1972.

After retiring as a player, be briefly coached the Canadiens with his son Dan on the team and later coached the Rangers and the defunct Atlanta Flames.

Moore, who won six Stanley Cups with the Canadiens from 1951 to 1963, won scoring titles in 1957-58 and 1958-59, when his 96 points set a league record at the time. His first title was won while playing with a cast on his broken left wrist late in the season.

"It's hard to explain how honoured I am," said Moore, 74, who like Geoffrion is a Montreal native. "I was very proud to come out of the Park Extension and make the big CH team."

Moore found himself two points ahead of linemate Henri Richard late in the 1958-59 season, but there was no controversy that time.

"The coach said Henri was second and we should give him a chance to win the scoring title," said Moore. "The two brothers said stay with us and told the coach they wanted me to stay on their line.

"This was the greatest feeling I ever had. The two brothers supported me. I had a lot to be thankful for."

Moore had 254 goals and 340 assists in 654 games for the Canadiens and was named to the Hall of Fame in 1974. After retiring, he built a successful construction equipment business.

Cournoyer won 10 Stanley Cups from 1963 to 1979 and also played for Canada in the 1972 Summit series against the Soviet Union.

A stocky right-winger with blazing speed, the Roadrunner had 428 goals and 435 assists in 968 games and was team captain from 1975 to 1979. He later was a Canadiens assistant coach and now works as an public relations ambassador for the team.

"The 10 Stanley Cups, that was with the help of my teammates," said Cournoyer, 61. "My first three years, I only played on power plays. Imagine how much ice time I'd get this season?

"But the Stanley Cups, the Summit series, the Hall of Fame and now having my jersey retired - it couldn't end up better."

Beliveau and Henri Richard were among those who attended the announcement at the Bell Centre.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 17, 2005)

*Long arm of NHL law coming to Havlat*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/16/2005 11:26:52 AM

*The long arm of NHL law is coming to Martin Havlat and the Ottawa Senators.*

Sources say the NHL is reviewing a kicking incident last night in the Ottawa-Boston game at the Corel Centre. Havlat, after being knocked into the back of the net, kicked Boston defenceman Hal Gill. A suspension is expected.

Havlat was not penalized on the play, but the kick was duly noted by the NHL's hockey operations department. While no disciplinary hearing has been scheduled, it is expected one will occur before the Senators play their next game on Friday at Tampa Bay.

Working against Havlat is that he previously received a two-game suspension from the NHL for kicking defenceman Eric Cairns when the big blueliner was a member of the New York Islanders. Being a repeat offender is likely to net Havlat a longer sentence this time around.

There is no word yet on whether the disciplinary hearing will be held via telephone or in person.

In-person hearings generally carry a stiffer suspension than telephone hearings, although the standards for those have been changed with the new CBA.

In the past, a telephone hearing was for cases where the expected punishment was four or less games whereas in-person hearings generally meant a five-or-more game suspension. Now, if it desires, the NHL can impose up to a five or six -game suspension on a telephone hearing.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 17, 2005)

*Gaborik to dress for Wild on Wednesday*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/16/2005 12:31:49 PM

*Minnesota Wild sniper Marian Gaborik will be back in the lineup on Wednesday when the team plays host to the San Jose Sharks.*

The St. Paul Pioneer Press reported Sunday that general manager Doug Risebrough told Gaborik over the weekend after deliberating with his coaching staff.

Gaborik initially declared himself fit to play against Anaheim after nursing a strained groin for the past month.

"I made the call here. I know Gabby feels good. He's not 100 percent," Risebrough told the paper. "Even when he goes back in, he's not going to be 100 percent because I know how groin injuries are. But he'll be a lot closer to 100 percent, and he'll be more ready in two days than he is now."

Gaborik has missed the team's first five games, a stretch in which they went 2-2-1.

He initially hurt himself while scrimmaging with teammates Sept. 8, and aggravated the injury in the first 15 minutes of camp five days later.

_Files from the St. Paul Pioneer Press were used for this report._


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 17, 2005)

*Oilers retire Coffey's No. 7 on Tuesday*

*Canadian Press*

10/16/2005 4:09:17 PM

*EDMONTON (CP) - Paul Coffey comes home Tuesday to the scene of his greatest hockey triumphs and to a city that witnessed both a bitter breakup and the beginning of the end of an NHL dynasty.*

The 44-year-old Hall of Fame defenceman will have his No. 7 retired and raised to the rafters at Rexall Place when the Phoenix Coyotes - and former teammate Wayne Gretzky, now Phoenix's head coach - come to town.

Coffey, drafted sixth overall by the Oilers in 1980, played in 21 NHL campaigns and became famous for his free-wheeling skating and end-to end-rushes. He played his first seven seasons in Edmonton and was a key member of  three of the franchise's five Stanley Cup-winning teams.

But in the fall of 1987 he refused to report, demanding instead a contract renegotiation. Two months and many headlines later he was dealt to the lowly Pittsburgh Penguins.

That deal, Coffey said, hit home about two weeks later.

"I remember looking around that (Penguins) dressing room thinking to myself `What have I done? I've just left arguably the best hockey machine of the '80s,' " Coffey said recently from his car dealership, north of Toronto. "But I remember saying to myself  `This is what it is. This is where you are. Work hard and let's get out of it.' "

He was among the league's elite at the time. In 1985-'86, Coffey set an NHL record for defencemen by scoring 48 goals.

He was on the fifth year of a six-year contract worth about $320,000 Cdn. Media reports at the time said he wanted that boosted to about $600,000 or higher to put him in line with the Boston Bruins' Ray Bourque.

Eighteen years later, Coffey says money wasn't the deal-breaker. It was the sheer nastiness of the dispute.

And it was nasty.

When Coffey refused to report, then-general manager Glen Sather publicly mused about "greed" corroding championship teams. The Oilers offered him a new deal that included unnamed real estate.

Pass, said Coffey.

The Oilers struggled on the ice. 

They fined Coffey $250 a day, hinted at suing for breach of contract. Coffey said he wanted what was fair.

Then, Oilers owner Peter Pocklington's private negotiating-table comments about Coffey spilled into the public spotlight.

"I said that many times he appeared to lack intestinal fortitude in games and didn't seem to have the balls to go into the corner for the puck. I realize he had a bad back and perhaps that was the reason," Pocklington said in published report.

Coffey, who had once gutted it out by playing on a broken foot, responded swiftly: "It's impossible for me to go back and put on that hockey sweater again."

Half a generation later, Coffey shakes his head. 

"It got so out of whack," he said. "It became personal. It became stupid.

"It would have been nice to play a few more years in Edmonton. It would have been nice to properly say goodbye and appreciate all they had given me, but there was no chance for any of that."<

Coffey went on to win another Stanley Cup with the Penguins in 1991 and later played for Los Angeles, Detroit, Hartford, Philadelphia, Chicago, Carolina and Boston. With Detroit, he won his third Norris Trophy as the league's top defenceman.

Coffey ended his career as the 10th leading scorer in NHL history with 396 goals and 1,135 assists in 1,409 regular-season games.

He is second only to Bourque in terms of points by a defenceman.

Coffey's Oiler teammate Kevin Lowe, now the team's general manager, says he remembers Coffey as a perfect skating machine, a harmony of leg strength and grace, an artist working in brown Bauers on an ice-white canvas.

"In terms of an era of fast-paced hockey, Paul was the cutting-edge guy," Lowe said.

Coffey's defensive partner Charlie Huddy, now an Oiler coach, agreed the speed of the end-to-end rush made No. 7 unforgettable.

"A lot of times he'd get to the red line or the other blue-line and end up coasting the rest of the way," he said. "He just had an unbelievable way he could glide, as strong as he was."

Coffey's departure proved to be the beginning of the end for the `80s Oilers.

Gretzky followed him a year later in a trade to the Kings. Others like Mark Messier, Jari Kurri, Glenn Anderson, Lowe all left too.

But Coffey says he doesn't look in that rear-view mirror.

"In a perfect world, everybody could have been happy, everybody could have been treated fairly, we could have stayed together 15 years," he said. "Who knows? 

"But we all know that didn't happen, so I don't think about it."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 17, 2005)

*Isles' DiPietro returns to ice Monday*

*Associated Press*

10/16/2005 5:35:22 PM

*UNIONDALE, N.Y. (AP) - New York Islanders goaltender Rick DiPietro will return to practice on Monday, four days after he sustained a concussion.*

DiPietro was injured during Thursday night's 5-3 win at Washington when he was hit in the head by Jeff Halpern's leg as DiPietro was diving for a loose puck midway through the second period.

"He looks good and feels well," Islanders general manager Mike Milbury said Sunday. "He has been cleared to play by our doctors.

Garth Snow replaced DiPietro - and got the win - against the Capitals and then started Saturday at Philadelphia, making 41 saves in a 5-1 loss to the Flyers.

"If it wasn't for Garth, it might have been 20-1," Islanders coach Steve Stirling said.

New York sent Wade Dubielewicz back to Bridgeport of the AHL. Dubielewicz served as Snow's backup on Saturday night.

The Islanders will practise on Monday and Tuesday before starting a home-and-home series against the New York Rangers on Wednesday.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2005)

*I think Stevie might need to stop...*

*Out Again: Yzerman tweaks groin injury*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/17/2005 1152 AM

*Detroit  Red Wings captain Steve Yzerman tweaked his groin injury over the weekend and will not be in the lineup when the team hosts the San Jose Sharks on Monday.*

Yzerman re-aggravated the injury just one game after he made his season debut.

Saturday was only Yzerman's second game since being sidelined with a groin injury suffered during training camp.

He leads all active players with 1,721 points.

After the NHL lockout canceled last season, the 40-year-old Yzerman chose to sign a one-year contract to return to Detroit for a 22nd season. The captain had to be helped off the ice in his last game after a puck broke bones near his eye during the 2004 NHL playoffs.

_Files from the Detroit News were used for this report._


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2005)

*LaFontaine, Gare to have numbers retired*

*Canadian Press*

10/17/2005 11:38:39 AM

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - After departing Buffalo in controversial style, Pat LaFontaine and the Sabres have officially buried the hatchet.*

On Monday, the Sabres retired LaFontaine's No. 16 and former right wing Danny Gare's No. 18.

The move put an end to any bitterness the Sabres and LaFontaine may have harboured after the team captain was unceremoniously traded to the New York Rangers in Sept. 1997.

"It's really the beginning," Sabres managing partner Larry Quinn said. "I think this was the right thing to do, and it was real important. We have to respect our tradition a little bit better than what we have."

The Sabres refused to clear LaFontaine to play and abruptly cut ties with him after he sustained his fifth concussion early in the 1996-97 season. The decision, made partly because the Sabres couldn't afford his salary, sent shock waves through the Buffalo hockey community and left LaFontaine with lingering bitterness toward the organization.

"Any time that you love a place, it's hard to leave," LaFontaine said. "But decisions have to be made. That's part of the game."

LaFontaine sustained another head injury with the Rangers and retired in 1998 at the age of 33. He totalled 468 goals and 1,013 points in his 15-year career.

LaFontaine, who entered the Hockey Hall of Fame in 2003, played six seasons in Buffalo after being acquired in Oct. 1991 from the New York Islanders in a blockbuster trade that also involved the Sabres former No. 1 overall pick, Pierre Turgeon. LaFontaine registered 158 goals and 385 points in 268 games with the Sabres.

In 1992-93, LaFontaine and winger Alexander Mogilny teamed up to produce an electrifying year of offence that has yet to be matched in the team's 36-year history. LaFontaine set single-season highs by accumulating 95 assists and 148 points, with Mogilny as the beneficiary of most of those helpers, scoring a team-record 76 goals.

"That was the year where the chemistry was just hard to explain," LaFontaine said. "Things just clicked. When I got the puck I just looked for Alex streaking up. That was a great time."

LaFontaine and Gare are the fifth and sixth players to have their numbers removed by the team. The others are Gilbert Perreault (11), Rick Martin (7), Rene Robert (14) and the late Tim Horton (2). 

Gare was Buffalo's second-round draft pick in 1974, and reached the 50-goal plateau twice in his 13-year career, including a then team-record 56 in 1979-80. In 503 games with the Sabres, Gare collected 267 goals and 500 points. The right winger, who captained the Sabres from 1977-81, also had 686 penalty minutes. 

Gare was traded to Detroit in Dec. 1981 in a deal that brought winger Mike Foligno to Buffalo. Foligno became one of the most popular players in Sabres history, and was the captain of the team for two seasons.

Gare finished his career in Edmonton, and scored 354 goals in 827 NHL games.

"I enjoyed all of those years," Gare said. "To have my number retired is a great privilege."

LaFontaine will have his number retired prior to the March 3 game against Toronto. Gare's ceremony will be before the Nov. 22 game against the New York Rangers.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2005)

*NHL suspends Havlat for five games*

*TSN.ca Staff*

10/17/2005 11:50:28 AM

*The NHL has handed Ottawa forward Martin Havlat a five-game suspension for kicking Boston's Hal Gill during Saturday night's game between the Senators and Bruins.*

Havlat was not penalized on the play, but the kick was duly noted by the NHL's hockey operations department and the league reviewed the kicking incident late Saturday evening. 

Gill was not injured, and the Bruins reportedly did not file a complaint during or after the game. The incident led to a fight between Gill and Senators forward Chris Neil.

Working against Havlat on the decision was that he previously received a two-game suspension from the NHL for kicking defenceman Eric Cairns when the big blueliner was a member of the New York Islanders. 

"One of the factors in reaching this decision is the fact that Mr. Havlat was assessed supplementary discipline on three occasions during a two-month period in 2003-04 including a two-game suspension for a kicking incident," confirmed NHL Executive Vice President and Director of Hockey Operations Colin Campbell in a statement.

Based on his average annual salary, Havlat will forfeit $66,326.55 with the money going to the Players' Emergency Assistance Fund.

He will be eligible to return Oct. 30 against Philadelphia.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2005)

*Sullivan, McCabe win NHL weekly honours*

*Canadian Press*

10/17/2005 1200 PM

*NEW YORK (CP) - Forward Steve Sullivan of the Nashville Predators is the NHL's offensive player of the week after scoring four goals and adding three assists in three wins to help keep his team's perfect record intact.*

Toronto Maple Leafs defenceman Bryan McCabe is the defensive player of the week after an offensive explosion saw him collect eight points (1-7) in four games.

Sullivan was tied for the NHL lead with 10 points (4-6) before Monday's games. The 5-0-0 Predators won all three road games last week.

The 31-year-old native of Timmins, Ont., tallied three points (1-2), all in the third period, in the Predators' 5-4 comeback victory at Colorado last Wednesday and had three more points (2-1) in a 5-4 shootout win at Phoenix on Thursday. He finished the week with one goal in a 4-1 victory at St. Louis on Saturday.

Also considered for the offensive award were Philadelphia Flyers winger Simon Gagne (four goals, three assists) in three games, Maple Leafs winger Jeff O'Neill (4-3 in four games) and Carolina Hurricanes centre Rod Brind'Amour (3-2 in two games).

McCabe recorded three points (1-2) in a 6-5 shootout loss to the Ottawa Senators last Monday, tallied one assist in a 4-2  victory against the Philadelphia Flyers on Tuesday and had four assists in a 9-1 rout at Atlanta on Friday. McCabe finished the week by logging a game-high 26:09 in ice time as the Maple Leafs defeated the Montreal  Canadiens 3-2 at Bell Centre on Saturday.

Also considered were defencemen John-Michael Liles of the Colorado Avalanche (2-4 in three games), Toronto's Tomas Kaberle (0-6 in four games) and Steve Eminger of the Washington Capitals (2-3 in four games).


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2005)

*Lehtonen out another seven to 10 days*

*Canadian Press*

10/17/2005 2:51:37 PM

*ATLANTA (CP) - Rookie goalie Kari Lehtonen will be out another ''seven to 10 days,'' Thrashers GM Don Waddell told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution.*

Lehtonen hasn't played since suffering a groin injury in the season opener Oct. 5.

Veteran backup Mike Dunham, who suffered a groin injury in last Wednesday's 2-0 loss to Montreal, could return as early as Thursday.

The Thrashers reassigned goaltender Adam Berkhoel to the Chicago Wolves of the American Hockey League on Monday.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2005)

*Flyers' Stevenson out 2-3 months*

*Associated Press*

10/17/2005 3:18:09 PM

*VOORHEES, N.J. (AP) - Philadelphia Flyers right wing Turner Stevenson will have surgery on his right hip and is expected to be sidelined two to three months.*

He has torn cartilage and his operation is scheduled for Tuesday at Baptist Hospital in Nashville, Tenn.

This is the second big injury of the season for the Flyers - right wing Sami Kapanen is recovering from shoulder surgery last month.

The 33-year-old Stevenson signed as a free agent with the Flyers in July 2004. He played on New Jersey's 2003 Stanley Cup championship team.

Flyers coach Ken Hitchcock said Stevenson originally injured the hip while with the Devils. He took a cortisone injection last week and felt good enough to play against Pittsburgh, but took a hard hit in that game.

This is the second major injury of Stevenson's 11-year career. He missed most of the 2001-02 season after knee surgery.

"His leadership, it's amazing how quickly he acclimated here," captain Keith Primeau said. "That's just a guy who's been around for a long time. He's had success, he's a winner, so he brings those experiences with him."

General manager Bob Clarke said he has no intention of trading to acquire a veteran and will not call up a replacement from the AHL because of salary cap considerations. The Flyers will carry only 12 forwards into Saturday's game at Toronto.

Stevenson has 75 goals in 616 NHL career games.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2005)

*Hockey Hearsay: Fleury huge in Giants debut*

*Sportsnet.ca*

October 17 @ 9:00 AM

*Theo Fleury* made a splash in his *Belfast Giants* debut. The sparkplug racked up three goals and four assists - along with a pair of fights - to lead the Giants to an 11-2 win over the Edinburgh Capitals in the British Elite league, reports the *Toronto Star*.


----------



## devilbat (Oct 19, 2005)

Good for Theo, but it's not like he's playing against anybody.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Nov 3, 2005)

Yikes, those Sens are looking good.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Dec 1, 2005)

Thornton to San Jose. I don't think I'd be very happy if I were a Boston fan tonight.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 2, 2005)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> Thornton to San Jose. I don't think I'd be very happy if I were a Boston fan tonight.




For three players, right? 

Tough trade to make, but Boston is sucking big tie right now and needs to make some changes (starting with who's in net, but that's another story).


----------



## devilbat (Dec 2, 2005)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> Thornton to San Jose. I don't think I'd be very happy if I were a Boston fan tonight.




If I was a Bruins fan, I'd be burning my jersey.  They traded one of the top five forwards in the game for a third line centre, a stay at home defenseman and a Marco Sturm (Who I won't even comment about, as I have nothing politically correct to say about him.)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 2, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> If I was a Bruins fan, I'd be burning my jersey.  They traded one of the top five forwards in the game for a third line centre, a stay at home defenseman and a Marco Sturm (Who I won't even comment about, as I have nothing politically correct to say about him.)




I know nothing about the three players the Bruins got I can't really say what I think about the trade itself (although knowing this organization I'm not optimistic we got a good deal), but I'm not surprised to see Thornton go.  He's a talented player, but I think he wasn't the leader the team needed and expected him to be.


----------



## devilbat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I know nothing about the three players the Bruins got I can't really say what I think about the trade itself




Well the following is my opinion on the three players.

Brad Stuart:  The biggest name of the three.  A very good stay at home defenseman, he'll provide strong play from the point, but he's not going to remind anyone of Ray Bourque, but he will compliment David Tanabe, another fast defenseman the Bruins recently acquired..

Marco Sturm:  One of the fastest skaters in the league, but he's not real tough.  He's a solid second line winger.  I'm not a big fan of players who dissapear in the playoffs.

Wayne Primeau:  A solid fourth line centre.  Pittsburgh, Tampa and Buffalo have previously given up on this guy.

Sturm had two points, inbcluding a goal in his first game as a Bruin last night.  Enjoy it B's fans.  It's going to be a rough ride.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 3, 2005)

I was surprised when Thornton wasn't traded during the off-season, so I can't say I was surprised he's gone, the way the Bruins are playing.  I am surprised at what they got in return.  Quantity does not equal quality.  Thornton is a big, tough, scoring leader-type.  Getting 3 guys that are a tough buy, a scoring guy, and a (potential) leader is not good deal.  Sharks got a steal.  Too bad he didn't go to either C-bus to play with Nash (if he ever comes back from injury) or Calgary, to play with Iggy   With what Boston was asking, anyone could have met the price.

I'm a Habs fan, and I'm torn.  The Bruins are a lesser team, that makes me happy.  But I have a feeling this means no spanking in the playoffs this year.   

(Btw, as I write this, the Sharks are beating the Sabres 4-0 in the 1st...)


----------

